# Alien x Triangle auto comparison by The Vault



## George Seeds (Aug 14, 2015)

ALIEN X TRIANGLE AUTO

This may be misleading for some who know these strains, so here are the specifications:

- An auto hybrid of super high quality, combining 2 OG Kush varieties.

- Plants grow with a medium to large; branchy stature 60-90 cm and branch well.

-Good yield with high trichome coverage.

- Great Balance of Sativa and Indica.

- Flavours range from Berry to Lemon.

· Potency very high. ( I will get back with breeder)

THE RULES:

This is only open for RollItUp members, so only members with 50 or more likes and has been a member for a few months will be eligible to join in.

TO JOIN
Anyone who wants to join please email Jack at [email protected] and state your RollItUp username To be accounted for.

Once you contact him he will get you free ALIEN X TRIANGLE AUTOS

Check it out now at http://rollitup.org/t/alien-x-triangle-auto-comparison-by-the-vault.880540/


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 20, 2015)

Welcome to the new thread guys


----------



## Sparadical (Aug 20, 2015)

Awesome! Beans arrived safe and sound this morning, just got to make some room and get the heat mat out and I'm ready to go! Thanks jack! And the t shirt is awesome!


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 20, 2015)

That's great news buddy 
I'm glad you like the t-shirt


----------



## Sparadical (Aug 20, 2015)

Looking forward to getting these a couple weeks down the line!

Not sure whether to wait for a few more to receive their seeds then we should all be about the same in grow reports.....


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 20, 2015)

Sparadical said:


> Looking forward to getting these a couple weeks down the line!
> 
> Not sure whether to wait for a few more to receive their seeds then we should all be about the same in grow reports.....


Nah, get them going as soon as you receive them; that way other guys get to see how yours are going and how they should expect theirs to go - you can be the trailblazer!


----------



## Sparadical (Aug 20, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Nah, get them going as soon as you receive them; that way other guys get to see how yours are going and how they should expect theirs to go - you can be the trailblazer!



Haha good enough, I'll get them germed tonight!


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 20, 2015)

I will be waiting patiently for mine.


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 20, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I will be waiting patiently for mine.


You're package is in the mail on it's way to you as we speak buddy 
If you'd like a tracking number for the package send me an email tomorrow and I'll have the number for you after I visit the post office again


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 20, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> You're package is in the mail on it's way to you as we speak buddy
> If you'd like a tracking number for the package send me an email tomorrow and I'll have the number for you after I visit the post office again


Thanks. No need to shoot me a tracking number until its been a bit. I don't want you to have to go through any trouble for a freebie.


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 20, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Thanks. No need to shoot me a tracking number until its been a bit. I don't want you to have to go through any trouble for a freebie.


No probs buddy - give me a shout on Monday and I'll have it here for you


----------



## Sparadical (Aug 20, 2015)

Got to be honest this whole thing has REALLY impressed me....

I know where I'll be ordering from, from now on! 

Great job guys.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 20, 2015)

I will give them a shot as a secondary shop. Looking forward to checking out what they have to offer.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Aug 20, 2015)

Free seeds wow. SWEET! Yeah I'm gonna pass even tho I think it's awesome but, only because I don't need any right now. I'll let someone else take advantage of it. Still awesome way to do biz and get customers IMO.


----------



## FrozenChozen (Aug 20, 2015)

Are they regular or feminized?


----------



## George Seeds (Aug 21, 2015)

FrozenChozen said:


> Are they regular or feminized?


They are Fem Autos


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 21, 2015)

Sparadical said:


> Got to be honest this whole thing has REALLY impressed me....
> 
> I know where I'll be ordering from, from now on!
> 
> Great job guys.


That's good to hear buddy 
Thanks for the kudos


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 21, 2015)

Can't wait to give these a try. I will likely be running these after I am done with the outdoor.


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 21, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Can't wait to give these a try. I will likely be running these after I am done with the outdoor.


Cool, I'll look forward to seeing a pic of Jules Winnfield smoking a big fat Alien x Triangle joint!! 
Have a great weekend buddy


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 21, 2015)

You have a good one as well Jack!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 22, 2015)

Had some issues with the USPS stopping my mail for no good reason. Hope I get these as I'm planning big things! 

Sent you an email about tracking Jack, hope to hear back soon and start these babies up!


----------



## AlaskanMedMan (Aug 24, 2015)

Im in!


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 24, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Had some issues with the USPS stopping my mail for no good reason. Hope I get these as I'm planning big things!
> 
> Sent you an email about tracking Jack, hope to hear back soon and start these babies up!


No probs buddy; I'll get back to your email this morning


----------



## Sparadical (Aug 24, 2015)

Setting up a new veg tent today, then will get these babies popped!


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 24, 2015)

Sparadical said:


> Setting up a new veg tent today, then will get these babies popped!


Sweet - I'm looking forward to seeing how you guys get on 
Again, here's the GC thread in case you need some more refernce for the strain and plant: http://forum.grasscity.com/indoor-medical-marijuana-growing/1380156-vault-comparative-alien-og-x-triangle.html - Loki on there has already grown these babies out - he was the lucky "guinea pig" lol


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for that link Jack.


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 24, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Thanks for that link Jack.


You're welcome buddy


----------



## Bthegreatone (Aug 24, 2015)

Came thru today!! Sweet shirt as well. Will be in germination tonight or tomorrow. Do you want the grow report in this thread??


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 24, 2015)

I love that shirt! I am patiently waiting for mine!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 24, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> No probs buddy; I'll get back to your email this morning


Thanks for the timely response and quick ship. Can't wait to get this show started. Should be getting my beans wet Wed/Thurs.

Cheers!


----------



## FrozenChozen (Aug 25, 2015)

Bthegreatone said:


> Came thru today!! Sweet shirt as well. Will be in germination tonight or tomorrow. Do you want the grow report in this thread??


My jaw dropped when I saw that shirt! That's Fuckin' sweet!


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 25, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I love that shirt! I am patiently waiting for mine!


Yeah, I love the shirt too 
We did temporarily run out of some sizes, so I hope you got that one - you can let me know


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 25, 2015)

Bthegreatone said:


> Came thru today!! Sweet shirt as well. Will be in germination tonight or tomorrow. Do you want the grow report in this thread??


Yes please buddy - we want you guys to compare your methods so that you can see how you each get on with the same strain; and hence be able to compare and decide which method you might try using in your next grow - every day's a school day


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 25, 2015)

FrozenChozen said:


> My jaw dropped when I saw that shirt! That's Fuckin' sweet!


Thanks buddy, I'll pass on your kudos to our designer


----------



## FrozenChozen (Aug 25, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Thanks buddy, I'll pass on your kudos to our designer


Please do! and if you have any extras after this is over my mailbox is always free!


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 25, 2015)

FrozenChozen said:


> Please do! and if you have any extras after this is over my mailbox is always free!


I sure do buddy - email me again and I'll get some sent off to you


----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 25, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> I sure do buddy - email me again and I'll get some sent off to you



This is a really cool promo. Thanks for bringing it to RIU.


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 25, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> This is a really cool promo. Thanks for bringing it to RIU.


You're welcome buddy 
Are you in on it yet?


----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 25, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> You're welcome buddy
> Are you in on it yet?


Blasted you guys an email this morn. Hope I'm not too late??


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 25, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> Blasted you guys an email this morn. Hope I'm not too late??


No you're not too late buddy.
I have your email; leave it with me - I'm just wading my way through my emails, but will get on to it soon


----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 25, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> No you're not too late buddy.
> I have your email; leave it with me - I'm just wading my way through my emails, but will get on to it soon


No prob, thank you for your consideration.
This looks like fun!


----------



## Sparadical (Aug 25, 2015)

I got the wrong shirt, didn't realise there were options, got too excited about the seeds


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 25, 2015)

Sparadical said:


> I got the wrong shirt, didn't realise there were options, got too excited about the seeds


lol - did you order the wrong size?


----------



## Sparadical (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah it's all good gives me an incentive to lose some weight! Haha


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 25, 2015)

Sparadical said:


> Yeah it's all good gives me an incentive to lose some weight! Haha


lol 

Was it the next size down, or way too small?


----------



## Sparadical (Aug 25, 2015)

Pretty small, but honestly Jack I'm not complaining..... Only have great things to say about your company!!


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 25, 2015)

Sparadical said:


> Pretty small, but honestly Jack I'm not complaining..... Only have great things to say about your company!!


Give it to a smaller friend and send me an email and I'll get you out the right size and you can wear it with pride


----------



## Sparadical (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks jack you are a legend, but id feel like I was robbing you...


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 25, 2015)

Sparadical said:


> Thanks jack you are a legend, but id feel like I was robbing you...


As long as you promise to wear it with pride then it's fine by me buddy


----------



## Sparadical (Aug 25, 2015)

Ok ok deal, I'll have a browse at some seeds first so I don't feel as bad and I'll drop you an email! Thanks buddy


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 25, 2015)

Sparadical said:


> Ok ok deal, I'll have a browse at some seeds first so I don't feel as bad and I'll drop you an email! Thanks buddy


Cool cool


----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 25, 2015)

@Jack Vault
@George Seeds 

Thanks again for this promo.
You're being very generous and kind.

I took a few min to browse your site, easy to navigate and nicely organized. 
You guys have impressed the heck out of me, you even handled a troll with class.


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 25, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> @Jack Vault
> 
> Thanks again for this promo.
> You're being very generous and kind.
> ...


Thank you buddy


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Aug 25, 2015)

I sent an email, just waiting on the response!


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 25, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> I sent an email, just waiting on the response!


When did you send the email buddy? 
Can you try sending it again buddy.


----------



## FrozenChozen (Aug 25, 2015)

@nvhak49 You should get in on this buddy, you like autos...


----------



## nomoresnow (Aug 25, 2015)

Sent my email Sunday night, got shipping notice this morning! Crazy fast and a great giveaway. Can't say thanks enough, really appreciate the beans and looking forward to trying the autos.
Nice website and enjoyed watching some of your vids on youtube, I'll be posting up as soon as the stuff arrives.

Thanks again!


----------



## FrozenChozen (Aug 25, 2015)

already wearin it and cracking beans!
THANKS!


----------



## nvhak49 (Aug 25, 2015)

I just emailed you guys @Jack Vault, stoke to join in, should be fun.


----------



## twistedentities (Aug 25, 2015)

Email sent to you Jack.


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 25, 2015)

Got my shirt and my beans. Thanks you guys for giving back. You will be getting some business from me.


----------



## 6ixclouds (Aug 25, 2015)

Man, that shirt is awesome ... This is so damn cool i really love this idea! There'll be lots to learn from/ drool over here no doubt. I can't wait to get these girls goin' and see what everyone else ends up with.. Little bit of kid at christmas vibes waiting for these for sure lol. Thanks again to the vault!


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 26, 2015)

FrozenChozen said:


> already wearin it and cracking beans!
> THANKS!
> View attachment 3486399


Looking good buddy


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 26, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> Got my shirt and my beans. Thanks you guys for giving back. You will be getting some business from me.


You're very welcome buddy


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 26, 2015)

6ixclouds said:


> Man, that shirt is awesome ... This is so damn cool i really love this idea! There'll be lots to learn from/ drool over here no doubt. I can't wait to get these girls goin' and see what everyone else ends up with.. Little bit of kid at christmas vibes waiting for these for sure lol. Thanks again to the vault!


You're welcome buddy 

Thanks for the kudos


----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 26, 2015)

Just received conformation from The Vault that the order has been processed.
Super excited, there's a couple male nl's that are going to get the axe later to make room.


----------



## bertaluchi (Aug 26, 2015)

I just sent you an email Jack. I am stoked about this. Looks like we are going to have some great bud porn in the near future!


----------



## twistedentities (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks for the reply jack. I'm looking forward to trying out the gear.


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 27, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> I just sent you an email Jack. I am stoked about this. Looks like we are going to have some great bud porn in the near future!


Yep, I'm looking forward to seeing how you guys get on


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 27, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Thanks for the reply jack. I'm looking forward to trying out the gear.


You're welcome buddy


----------



## twistedentities (Aug 27, 2015)

Lmao, glad I could give your office a chuckle. I shoulda smoked after I ordered


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 27, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Lmao, glad I could give your office a chuckle. I shoulda smoked after I ordered


lol, we do get a chuckle at half of the comparative orders - most guys read the first paragraph, then seem to make up the rest themselves! lol


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 27, 2015)

Mine came yesterday but I missed the postman (needs a signature) so I should have it this afternoon. I will post a pic when I get it.


----------



## 6ixclouds (Aug 27, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> You're welcome buddy
> 
> Thanks for the kudos


Very well deserved anytime!
 
Awww Yea! Stopped by the PO box on the way home for a great surprise. It's here quick, safe and secure and everything looks primo. Feeling the tee, and these seeds look awesome. I'm itching to throw them down!!!! Now.. just about 1 week until a girl gets the chop and then its "beam me up " w these aliens! 

lame jokes aside, I really can't wait.
Good vibes out your way my dude!


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 28, 2015)

6ixclouds said:


> Very well deserved anytime!
> View attachment 3487706
> Awww Yea! Stopped by the PO box on the way home for a great surprise. It's here quick, safe and secure and everything looks primo. Feeling the tee, and these seeds look awesome. I'm itching to throw them down!!!! Now.. just about 1 week until a girl gets the chop and then its "beam me up " w these aliens!
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy 
I'm looking forward to seeing how you get on


----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 28, 2015)

6ixclouds said:


> Very well deserved anytime!
> View attachment 3487706
> Awww Yea! Stopped by the PO box on the way home for a great surprise. It's here quick, safe and secure and everything looks primo. Feeling the tee, and these seeds look awesome. I'm itching to throw them down!!!! Now.. just about 1 week until a girl gets the chop and then its "beam me up " w these aliens!
> 
> ...



Cool shirt


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 28, 2015)

Got mine but didn't get to take a pic as I had a hectic day. I did however get a Grasscity themed shirt and not a Rollitup shirt. No biggie as I really want to give autos a try. So thanks to Jack and The Vault!


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 28, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Got mine but didn't get to take a pic as I had a hectic day. I did however get a Grasscity themed shirt and not a Rollitup shirt. No biggie as I really want to give autos a try. So thanks to Jack and The Vault!


As Jules would say: I'm busy like a mutha f***a lol
But I do have your email buddy and will reply once I get through the other 10 million lol

But apologies on the error - I will get a RollItUp t-shirt out to you buddy


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 28, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> As Jules would say: I'm busy like a mutha f***a lol
> But I do have your email buddy and will reply once I get through the other 10 million lol
> 
> But apologies on the error - I will get a RollItUp t-shirt out to you buddy


No worries and no rush! I am a happy freebie customer and will probably be placing an order in the near future for some quick turnaround strains.  Thanks for the excellent customer service!


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 28, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> No worries and no rush! I am a happy freebie customer and will probably be placing an order in the near future for some quick turnaround strains.  Thanks for the excellent customer service!


You're very welcome buddy; have a great weekend


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 29, 2015)

I believe this is the right thread...

I put in my order today, received my conformation email.

Is this the right thread? Once I get the beans I wanna make sure I'm posting in the right thread lol

I included my RIU username in the comments section as requested.

Thanks, nice website too. Going to browse through it more later ...

Got some clones to transplant up!


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 29, 2015)

I just sent mine in too. Hopefully you got it. . Never grown an auto. Should be fun.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 29, 2015)

sent mine in too ! email same as username here!


----------



## mike4c4 (Aug 30, 2015)

Ok email sent


----------



## Lucifder (Aug 31, 2015)

My good friend @needsomebeans pointed me here just wondering if these seeds are still available? I just sent an emailto the link from the first post


----------



## Lucifder (Aug 31, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Welcome to the new thread guys


My good friend @needsomebeans pointed me here just wondering if these seeds are still available? I just sent an emailto the link from the first post


----------



## George Seeds (Aug 31, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> My good friend @needsomebeans pointed me here just wondering if these seeds are still available? I just sent an emailto the link from the first post


Yep, Jack will get back to you soon


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 31, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I believe this is the right thread...
> 
> I put in my order today, received my conformation email.
> 
> ...


Yep, this is the right thread buddy 
Glad to have you on-board


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 31, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I just sent mine in too. Hopefully you got it. . Never grown an auto. Should be fun.


I have your email buddy, I'll reply to you shortly


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 31, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> sent mine in too ! email same as username here!


Got it buddy; you'll have an email from me shortly too


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 31, 2015)

Everybody should have a reply email in their inbox now


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 31, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Everybody should have a reply email in their inbox now



Just checked, no email!

Thanks for confirming I'm in the right thread, lol.


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 31, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Just checked, no email!
> 
> Thanks for confirming I'm in the right thread, lol.


lol, you've already received your confirmation email; that last message was for the new guys


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 31, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> lol, you've already received your confirmation email; that last message was for the new guys



Aha!

I see!

Well that's settled then!

Thank you very much!

I often epitomize my username!


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 31, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Aha!
> 
> I see!
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 31, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Everybody should have a reply email in their inbox now


sweet hope i did it right haha thanks!


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 31, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> sweet hope i did it right haha thanks!


if you read the whole email that I've sent you, you should be fine


----------



## mike4c4 (Aug 31, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> if you read the whole email that I've sent you, you should be fine


just placed the order thank you


----------



## Jack Vault (Aug 31, 2015)

mike4c4 said:


> just placed the order thank you


Cool, I'll get it sent out tomorrow


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 1, 2015)

Beans went underwater last night. I should have something to post in the next few days.


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 2, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Beans went underwater last night. I should have something to post in the next few days.


Good to hear buddy 

Hopefully we'll start seeing some pics soon from all the guys in on this


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 2, 2015)

yea i cant wait! to post pics!


----------



## nomoresnow (Sep 2, 2015)

Got my parcel today, super fast shipping only took a week. Shirt looks great, can't wait to start the seeds and there was stickers! 
Big thanks for the great giveaway, much appreciated.


----------



## twistedentities (Sep 2, 2015)

Just got my package! Thank you. I'll be putting them in soil in a few days. I'd do pic with the shirt but I shoulda gotten a size bigger lol. I'll give it to a fellow grower so he can sport it. Thanks again Jack. Thread coming soon.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 2, 2015)

Getting some seeds wet tonight!


----------



## caveman117 (Sep 2, 2015)

I got mine in the mail a couple days ago! Id take a pic but I wore it the day I got it and there was an incident and its covered in blood now... but it was the "joint effort" shirt (grass city one so its not a huge loss haha). On the upside the beans look great and will be germinated tomorrow or the next day when the cbd sharck shock goes under t5s and theres space for more seedlings.

By the way anyone know a good way to get blood out of a white shirt (I know its probably a fruitless effort)? Ive had it sitting in h2o2 since it got on the shirt, butni figured that was a long shot haha.


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 3, 2015)

nomoresnow said:


> Got my parcel today, super fast shipping only took a week. Shirt looks great, can't wait to start the seeds and there was stickers!
> Big thanks for the great giveaway, much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 3491635


You're very welcome buddy


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 3, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Just got my package! Thank you. I'll be putting them in soil in a few days. I'd do pic with the shirt but I shoulda gotten a size bigger lol. I'll give it to a fellow grower so he can sport it. Thanks again Jack. Thread coming soon.


I often think I can fit into a Medium; but then I try it on! lol

I'll look forward to your grow pics


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 3, 2015)

Blood! Ooft; I wont ask lol
Here's a guide for getting it out: https://www.cleanipedia.com/gb/laundry-washing/removing-blood-stains-from-clothes

CBD Shark Shock is a lovely plant! She will get bushy!!


----------



## caveman117 (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh it was nothing serious I was fishing for invasive species (I use them for fertilizer in my vegetable gardens) and I fell into this old well type thing made out field stone. Gota little cut on my head but it bled a lot. Apparently back in the 1800s there was a farm right on the river and the moss and sediment just built up over the top of the hole


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 3, 2015)

Ouch, that doesnt sound fun - reminds me of the old days when I was a boy exploring the hills and mountains in Ireland


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 3, 2015)

caveman117 said:


> Oh it was nothing serious I was fishing for invasive species (I use them for fertilizer in my vegetable gardens) and I fell into this old well type thing made out field stone. Gota little cut on my head but it bled a lot. Apparently back in the 1800s there was a farm right on the river and the moss and sediment just built up over the top of the hole



Try cold water and hydrogen peroxide.

I work with blood, and get it on me often enough to know how to remove it before the cops notice.

Wait, what?


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 3, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Try cold water and hydrogen peroxide.
> 
> I work with blood, and get it on me often enough to know how to remove it before the cops notice.
> 
> Wait, what?


lol


----------



## twistedentities (Sep 3, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Try cold water and hydrogen peroxide.
> 
> I work with blood, and get it on me often enough to know how to remove it before the cops notice.
> 
> Wait, what?


Lmao, not gonna ask what line of work you do....mafia hitman lol


----------



## noysy (Sep 3, 2015)

Email sent. Many thanks for this


----------



## bertaluchi (Sep 3, 2015)

I can't wait to see some pics. As soon as I get my beans I will plant and post some. I have the room set up and ready to go!


----------



## bertaluchi (Sep 3, 2015)

And does anyone know if these seeds are fem. or just reg???


----------



## bellcore (Sep 3, 2015)

All auto flowers are fem  so yes they are fem.


----------



## noysy (Sep 3, 2015)

How many beans are given away per person?!?

-Rock on' the vault


----------



## bellcore (Sep 3, 2015)

I received five and it looks like the same in packs people are posting pics of.
By the way all five popped!


----------



## bertaluchi (Sep 3, 2015)

bellcore said:


> All auto flowers are fem  so yes they are fem.


Thanks bellcore.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 3, 2015)

Just so you guys know the t shirt sizes run smaller in Europe than they do in the usa. A extra large is equal to our large. I wish I could partake in the promo but I cant crack any seeds until mid october.


----------



## twistedentities (Sep 3, 2015)

Got the tent up and seeds soaking. They'll go to soil in the morning.


----------



## noysy (Sep 3, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Got the tent up and seeds soaking. They'll go to soil in the morning.


Cant wait for progress pics.

Is there any grow journal for this strain?!?


----------



## twistedentities (Sep 3, 2015)

noysy said:


> Cant wait for progress pics.
> 
> Is there any grow journal for this strain?!?


Link in my sig.


----------



## nvhak49 (Sep 3, 2015)

I got my shirt and beans yesterday thank a lot for the awesome shirt and seeds major appreciation! I'll be germinating two of the seeds today.


----------



## noysy (Sep 4, 2015)

/me

waiting patiently for my email.

(hope im not too late)


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 4, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> And does anyone know if these seeds are fem. or just reg???


They're feminised autos buddy


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 4, 2015)

bellcore said:


> All auto flowers are fem  so yes they are fem.


Not exactly buddy - you can get some regular autos (http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/auto-flowering-seeds/tropical-seeds/kushmatic-auto-regular-seeds/prod_1239.html and http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/auto-flowering-seeds/the-joint-doctor/lowryder-mix-autoflowering-regular-seeds/prod_182.html for example; but you're right, Autos are mostly all feminised.


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 4, 2015)

bellcore said:


> I received five and it looks like the same in packs people are posting pics of.
> By the way all five popped!


Great news 
Make sure to post your pics for everyone to see


----------



## noysy (Sep 4, 2015)

please give mario a email confirmation (me)


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 4, 2015)

noysy said:


> please give mario a email confirmation (me)


Will do this afternoon buddy - your email is now only about 36th in my inbox queue lol - I'll reply to you in the next couple of hours


----------



## bertaluchi (Sep 4, 2015)

And one more question Jack, do I get an email when my beans are shipped? I got one saying my order is confirmed but it did not say anything about shipping.


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 4, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> And one more question Jack, do I get an email when my beans are shipped? I got one saying my order is confirmed but it did not say anything about shipping.


Yep, you'll get an email saying that the order has completed - that'll mean I'm personally on my way to the post office to send it to you 
It'll be Monday before I get the next lot sent out.

Have a great weekend guys


----------



## noysy (Sep 4, 2015)

thanks again jack


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 4, 2015)

noysy said:


> thanks again jack


You're very welcome buddy


----------



## bertaluchi (Sep 4, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Yep, you'll get an email saying that the order has completed - that'll mean I'm personally on my way to the post office to send it to you
> It'll be Monday before I get the next lot sent out.
> 
> Have a great weekend guys


Thanks Jack. I'm very excited to get this grow started!


----------



## twistedentities (Sep 4, 2015)

Here's a link to my thread. It's also in my sig but it was brought up that it might be good for those involved to get links in here 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/alien-x-triangle-comparative-grow-by-twisted.882773/#post-11877714


----------



## Lord Kanti (Sep 4, 2015)

Are seeds still being distributed?


----------



## noysy (Sep 4, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Are seeds still being distributed?


I believe so.

Hate to burst your bubble, but to receive them. You need 50 likes


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 4, 2015)

Seeds down! Had to label cause I got 2 others germinating. 

Will update when she pops a rapid rooter in my hempy bux. Let's get this grow show on the road!


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 5, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> Thanks Jack. I'm very excited to get this grow started!


You're welcome buddy - I'm looking forward to seeing all of your photos


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 5, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Here's a link to my thread. It's also in my sig but it was brought up that it might be good for those involved to get links in here
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/alien-x-triangle-comparative-grow-by-twisted.882773/#post-11877714


Cool, it's nice to see you've made a new thread 

But the purpose of the comparative is to so that you can all share your pictures and specs on one thread and compare which methods work best, so if possible can you post pics here too, for the other guys in this thread to see 

Cheers.


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 5, 2015)

noysy said:


> I believe so.
> 
> Hate to burst your bubble, but to receive them. You need 50 likes


This comparative Grow is for active RollItUp members only - the purpose for the 50 likes was to stop randoms just signing up to get free seeds; and keep the riff-raff out 
Lord Kanti is a long standing RIU mmeber so is welcome to join in


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 5, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Seeds down! Had to label cause I got 2 others germinating.
> 
> Will update when she pops a rapid rooter in my hempy bux. Let's get this grow show on the road!


Sweet, the pics have started coming in - thanks buddy


----------



## Lord Kanti (Sep 5, 2015)

Dr. Pecker said:


> Just so you guys know the t shirt sizes run smaller in Europe than they do in the usa. A extra large is equal to our large. I wish I could partake in the promo but I cant crack any seeds until mid october.


So these shirts are coming from Europe? I know the domain is European, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything. I want a US large, so I should order an XL? I'll browse the other strains while I wait for confirmation.


----------



## 6ixclouds (Sep 5, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> So these shirts are coming from Europe? I know the domain is European, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything. I want a US large, so I should order an XL? I'll browse the other strains while I wait for confirmation.


You probably should. I got a large and it fits more like a medium. Wasn't the rollitup one i got but it's a nice shirt tho 

On another note, I WANT TO GET THESE DOWN! My damn photo girl was supposed to be done by now so i could clear the space and pop some... taking a little bit longer than i thought but soon.... the fire awaits! I'm so pumped guys I mean I've thanked you so much but seriously Jack, George and the vault It's really appreciated by me and I'm sure i don't speak for just myself. I'm sure these will be fire, can't wait to get some awesome pics up in here for you guys!


----------



## Lord Kanti (Sep 5, 2015)

I need one more item to finish my order and get that freebie that's a few bucks away. They've got the strains I've been thinking about growing for years. I'm going to inter breed them for a project of mine. I wasn't even going to buy anything, but I couldn't resist!


----------



## twistedentities (Sep 5, 2015)

Is there any recommended time schedule for this strain?


----------



## bellcore (Sep 5, 2015)

I belive Lokki stated on grass city that one of his runs with this strain was 72 days. Does that sound accurate? Also to confirm this is different from the cross by mephistogenetics.com?


----------



## twistedentities (Sep 5, 2015)

Sorry, I meant 18/6, 20/4....


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 6, 2015)

6ixclouds said:


> You probably should. I got a large and it fits more like a medium. Wasn't the rollitup one i got but it's a nice shirt tho
> 
> On another note, I WANT TO GET THESE DOWN! My damn photo girl was supposed to be done by now so i could clear the space and pop some... taking a little bit longer than i thought but soon.... the fire awaits! I'm so pumped guys I mean I've thanked you so much but seriously Jack, George and the vault It's really appreciated by me and I'm sure i don't speak for just myself. I'm sure these will be fire, can't wait to get some awesome pics up in here for you guys!


Imo this is the best promo going right now. Gets people talking and keeps it alive for a while as the grow off continues. This, is good marketing.

I've been impatiently waiting patiently for the beans to arrive, stuff from across the pond always takes a while to get to the sticks. 

Hopefully there will be a surprise when the post opens Tuesday, can't wait to jump in.

Thanks again The Vault, Jack & George


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 6, 2015)

bellcore said:


> I belive Lokki stated on grass city that one of his runs with this strain was 72 days. Does that sound accurate? Also to confirm this is different from the cross by mephistogenetics.com?


Different from the Mephisto ones. Breeder is private so I assume these are just branded "the vault" . I had the same confusion at first!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 6, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Sorry, I meant 18/6, 20/4....


Jack can probably answer better but I've always found 20/4 to work very well for any strain. Seems the more light the better outcome for autos.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Sep 6, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Jack can probably answer better but I've always found 20/4 to work very well for any strain. Seems the more light the better outcome for autos.


What about 24/7, at least up until a certain point if needed?


----------



## Bthegreatone (Sep 6, 2015)

I been running 18/6 all the way thru when I do autos. Thanks again Jack! I will have some pics up soon, I have to already sprouted...looking great!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 6, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> What about 24/7, at least up until a certain point if needed?


A lot of people do argue 24/0 is best, however I like giving my plants at least a few hours of darkness. Some magic happens at night, chemically, even in regards to autos. However many have grown start to finish 24/0 with no issues. 24/0 vs. 20/4 vs. 18/6 will always cause a fight on message boards. I believe any of the three will work perfect, just personally like the 20/4. I've seen quite a few breeders recommend 20/4 as well.

I also like saving a few hours of electricity as I'm running an HPS. If I was running CFLs for example, I'd be a lot more comfortable leaving them on 24 hours as they don't use that much energy.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 6, 2015)

Mine will be grown with 18/6 under a CMH light in my veg tent.


----------



## twistedentities (Sep 6, 2015)

I'll go for the 20/4. It's been a few years since I've done autos but that was the schedule and worked like a charm. Thanks for the confirmation. Last heat wave of the season is here so I stalled things a few days. Should be good to go on Tuesday.


----------



## akmatanuska (Sep 6, 2015)

Emailed you guys in hopes of still being able to take advantage of this promotion. Thanks!


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 7, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> So these shirts are coming from Europe? I know the domain is European, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything. I want a US large, so I should order an XL? I'll browse the other strains while I wait for confirmation.


Hi buddy; yeah the sizes are UK sizes - I'm not sure if that means that you have to order a larger size for the US.


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 7, 2015)

6ixclouds said:


> You probably should. I got a large and it fits more like a medium. Wasn't the rollitup one i got but it's a nice shirt tho
> 
> On another note, I WANT TO GET THESE DOWN! My damn photo girl was supposed to be done by now so i could clear the space and pop some... taking a little bit longer than i thought but soon.... the fire awaits! I'm so pumped guys I mean I've thanked you so much but seriously Jack, George and the vault It's really appreciated by me and I'm sure i don't speak for just myself. I'm sure these will be fire, can't wait to get some awesome pics up in here for you guys!


You're very welcome buddy - I'm looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 7, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Is there any recommended time schedule for this strain?


Loki is the only person to have grown out this strain - check out what he has said on GC: http://forum.grasscity.com/indoor-medical-marijuana-growing/1380156-vault-comparative-alien-og-x-triangle.html


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 7, 2015)

bellcore said:


> I belive Lokki stated on grass city that one of his runs with this strain was 72 days. Does that sound accurate? Also to confirm this is different from the cross by mephistogenetics.com?


Yep, Loki is the one to ask as he's the only one who has grown these seeds out - these seeds were mislabeled originally and so are unique; and not the same as the Mephisto strain.


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 7, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> Imo this is the best promo going right now. Gets people talking and keeps it alive for a while as the grow off continues. This, is good marketing.
> 
> I've been impatiently waiting patiently for the beans to arrive, stuff from across the pond always takes a while to get to the sticks.
> 
> ...


You're welcome buddy - hopefully they'll arrive soon


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 7, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Jack can probably answer better but I've always found 20/4 to work very well for any strain. Seems the more light the better outcome for autos.


20/4 is the best, from start to finish - if electricity costs aren't a big stress; if not then 18/6 will be fine, with just a little less yield.


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 7, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> What about 24/7, at least up until a certain point if needed?


Your plants roots need some sleep time for them to flourish - I think 24/7 will reduce your yield rather than increase it; but it could be good for you to try this so that we/you can see for sure the difference that this will make to other guys using the same method but 20/4.


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 7, 2015)

Bthegreatone said:


> I been running 18/6 all the way thru when I do autos. Thanks again Jack! I will have some pics up soon, I have to already sprouted...looking great!


Sounds good buddy


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 7, 2015)

akmatanuska said:


> Emailed you guys in hopes of still being able to take advantage of this promotion. Thanks!


I got your email buddy; I'll reply to it today


----------



## Lord Kanti (Sep 7, 2015)

My order is still processing. I figure the weekend has something to do with it. I guess this gives me time to maybe set up my hydro system to compare against soil.


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 7, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> My order is still processing. I figure the weekend has something to do with it. I guess this gives me time to maybe set up my hydro system to compare against soil.


Send me an email buddy, with your order number, and I'll check it out for you.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Sep 7, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Send me an email buddy, with your order number, and I'll check it out for you.



Sent.


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 7, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Sent.


Cool 
Yeah, I don't work on a Sunday thank God lol
But I'll get it sorted today - I've replied to your email


----------



## Lord Kanti (Sep 7, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Cool
> Yeah, I don't work on a Sunday thank God lol
> But I'll get it sorted today - I've replied to your email


Thanks. I'll keep an eye on my inbox for future updates. I'm excited to get some new genetics, but I need to get some sleep. If only it grew faster and flowered fatter the more it preoccupies your mind.


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 7, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Thanks. I'll keep an eye on my inbox for future updates. I'm excited to get some new genetics, but I need to get some sleep. If only it grew faster and flowered fatter the more it preoccupies your mind.


lol, that would be nice - telepathic growth!


----------



## akmatanuska (Sep 7, 2015)

Wow thanks a lot jack I'm putting in my order tomorrow. Lol that free shipping got me, ordering a pack of seeds a long with this promotion lol. That's really generous of you to be giving away so many free beans. Hope I get a shirt to, cause I love the logo


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 8, 2015)

akmatanuska said:


> Wow thanks a lot jack I'm putting in my order tomorrow. Lol that free shipping got me, ordering a pack of seeds a long with this promotion lol. That's really generous of you to be giving away so many free beans. Hope I get a shirt to, cause I love the logo


You're very welcome buddy - good to have you on-board


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey guys, check out our nerw competition in RollitUp: http://rollitup.org/t/save-big-with-bitcoin-win-big-with-the-vault.883258/


----------



## mike4c4 (Sep 8, 2015)

Just got my order today. good looking beans, and great looking T. Many thinks again Vault. Pics will come soon. 2 will be done in greenhouse and the others will be indoors all organic.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 8, 2015)

I double checked, no email regarding shipment yet.

Not being pushy, just making the observation  


Hope you all had across the pond had a good holiday!


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 8, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I double checked, no email regarding shipment yet.
> 
> Not being pushy, just making the observation
> 
> ...



If you received one about your order being completed, I believe that means they have been shipped. 

Hopefully, Jack and Co can clarify, but I believe that to be how it works.

The confirmation email could be reworked with more detail and let people know it's been shipped if I'm indeed correct. Just a heads up for "the Vault" to help customers out a bit.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 8, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> If you received one about your order being completed, I believe that means they have been shipped.
> 
> Hopefully, Jack and Co can clarify, but I believe that to be how it works.
> 
> The confirmation email could be reworked with more detail and let people know it's been shipped if I'm indeed correct. Just a heads up for "the Vault" to help customers out a bit.



I suppose you're right!

I gave them my shipping address and they responded back with a "order completed" email. 

That's pretty straight forward. I think I'm just used to an email telling me, basically verbatim, that my order has shipped and when to expect it.

Thank you! Can't wait to get started on these


----------



## bertaluchi (Sep 8, 2015)

Got my package today! I'm very stoked. Got the room all set up and ready to go. Pics coming soon. Thank you so much Jack/George/The Vault. You just got yourself a new customer. You all are legit.


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 8, 2015)

3 for 3 on the pop and so far so good! I am keeping 2 for a "rainy" day. I will get some pics as things start to get a bit more interesting.


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 9, 2015)

mike4c4 said:


> Just got my order today. good looking beans, and great looking T. Many thinks again Vault. Pics will come soon. 2 will be done in greenhouse and the others will be indoors all organic.


That's great news buddy - you're very welcome


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 9, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I double checked, no email regarding shipment yet.
> 
> Not being pushy, just making the observation
> 
> ...


Hi buddy, we sent you an email on 31st August that your order was completed - this is your email confirming that I have dispatched your comparative package - as 31st was a public holiday I posted your package on 1st September, so it should be with you today.
Please send me an email and I'll get your tracking number for you.


----------



## mmjmon (Sep 9, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 10, 2015)

wish i had a cam but i got my shirt and beans!!! thank you!


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 10, 2015)

mmjmon said:


> Thank you.


You're welcome buddy


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 10, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> wish i had a cam but i got my shirt and beans!!! thank you!


You're very welcome


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 10, 2015)

3 for 3 on the pop with 1 looking grim because of overheating and not enough water in the tray. I will have a shot of the seedlings tonight.


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 10, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> 3 for 3 on the pop with 1 looking grim because of overheating and not enough water in the tray. I will have a shot of the seedlings tonight.


Cool, I'll look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## twistedentities (Sep 10, 2015)

3/3 also for me. They cracked this morning.


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 10, 2015)

looks like i know where im gonna start getting my beans from


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 10, 2015)

@Jack Vault everything made it today, got some cool stickers and discount codes too!

I even got the riu tshirt. So stoked to get this growing. 

A million thanks to The Vault and everyone involved!!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 10, 2015)

2 Alien x Triangle (1 pictured - just popped off the helmet of another.)
150 watt HPS in "mini cab"
1 in organic super soil, 1 in Hempy bucket - straight perlite.
Hempy Nutes- GH Flora Micro and Bloom (lucas method) and GH CalMag
Distilled Water
LST is planned training method
Temp around 74-75F lights on, 70-71 lights off

1 of 2. One popped in about 24 hours and the other was a slower roller at 3 days. Second one will be stuck in small hempy bottle.

The AxT pictured is actually in soil. I'm usually a hempy grower but I figured I'd go with a nice organic soil for this. Covered the top in perlite to keep bugs out (one of the reasons I don't use soil anymore). She'll be transplanted to a bigger pot in a couple week via the no stress party cup method.


For those interested my soil consists of a basic peat moss base, perlite, Dr. earth organic feed, locally grown EWC, and humic acid. Will possible brew some basic teas in flower in case they need it. This is my first true organic grow. Right now she's just in peat and perlite til she's old enough.


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 10, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> 2 Alien x Triangle (1 pictured - just popped off the helmet of another.)
> 150 watt HPS in "mini cab"
> 1 in organic super soil, 1 in Hempy bucket - straight perlite.
> Hempy Nutes- GH Flora Micro and Bloom (lucas method) and GH CalMag
> ...


aweseome !


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 11, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> @Jack Vault everything made it today, got some cool stickers and discount codes too!
> 
> I even got the riu tshirt. So stoked to get this growing.
> 
> A million thanks to The Vault and everyone involved!!!


You're very welcome buddy


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 11, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> 2 Alien x Triangle (1 pictured - just popped off the helmet of another.)
> 150 watt HPS in "mini cab"
> 1 in organic super soil, 1 in Hempy bucket - straight perlite.
> Hempy Nutes- GH Flora Micro and Bloom (lucas method) and GH CalMag
> ...


Yay! I'm glad to see the pics starting to come in


----------



## mike4c4 (Sep 11, 2015)

Good germ. rate 5 for 5 here. will post pic. when i have more to show.


----------



## ghost013 (Sep 11, 2015)

just sent an email, space will be ready in 3 weeks so perfect timing. Not sure if this is still active? You guys kick ass for doing this!


----------



## Bthegreatone (Sep 12, 2015)

Baby's looking great!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

Got them, starting them soon. Gotta get the veg tent going first though.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 13, 2015)

Received!

I didn't realize I had to sign for them!

I'm gonna frame up my room then pop em open asap, will update here


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 13, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Received!
> 
> I didn't realize I had to sign for them!
> 
> I'm gonna frame up my room then pop em open asap, will update here


weird i never had to sign for anything..


----------



## Bthegreatone (Sep 13, 2015)

I had to sign


Traxx187 said:


> weird i never had to sign for anything..


d


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 14, 2015)

ghost013 said:


> just sent an email, space will be ready in 3 weeks so perfect timing. Not sure if this is still active? You guys kick ass for doing this!


Yep, this is still open buddy


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 14, 2015)

Wow, nice start


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 14, 2015)

As promised but a little late.
I popped 3 but one of them dried out before I could make it back home to save her. 
6 days from pop.


----------



## Bthegreatone (Sep 14, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Wow, nice start


Hey Jack, do you sale these on the site?? With the stank that's coming off them babies now, I'm sure ima want to keep this strain in my auto room.


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 15, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> As promised but a little late.
> I popped 3 but one of them dried out before I could make it back home to save her.
> 6 days from pop.
> View attachment 3499940


Looking good buddy


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 15, 2015)

Bthegreatone said:


> Hey Jack, do you sale these on the site?? With the stank that's coming off them babies now, I'm sure ima want to keep this strain in my auto room.


No probs buddy; if you love the results then just send me an email and we can sort out a good deal for you


----------



## bertaluchi (Sep 15, 2015)

5 out of 5 popped and looking good. Gonna get some pics when they get a little bigger.


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 15, 2015)

Can't wait to get mine!! Thank you again.


----------



## Lucifder (Sep 15, 2015)

Two days after being in the dirt they broke out their shells. Planted two in a cup because one had a black taproot but it made it! Anyone know if these auto flowers are from memphisto?


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 15, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> weird i never had to sign for anything..



I had to sign with my fake name.

Awkward to say the least!


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 16, 2015)

@resinhead your package has been returned to us - I think you've given me the wrong ZIP; please contact me to get the correct address so that you can get your package.


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 16, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> Two days after being in the dirt they broke out their shells. Planted two in a cup because one had a black taproot but it made it! Anyone know if these auto flowers are from memphisto?


They're not Mephisto buddy.
They are actually an incorrectly named strain, so dont go by the name - to find more info about the strain, see
Loki's original post on GrassCity: http://forum.grasscity.com/indoor-medical-marijuana-growing/1380156-vault-comparative-alien-og-x-triangle.html


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 16, 2015)

3 for 3. Just waiting for them to poke their heads up and stretch their legs.


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 16, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> They're not Mephisto buddy.
> They are actually an incorrectly named strain, so dont go by the name - to find more info about the strain, see
> Loki's original post on GrassCity: http://forum.grasscity.com/indoor-medical-marijuana-growing/1380156-vault-comparative-alien-og-x-triangle.html



Can you drop some pics here from that thread?
Not registered there and not too interested to do so


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 16, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> Can you drop some pics here from that thread?
> Not registered there and not too interested to do so


lol, ok

Here's a snippet of Loki's post:

The name of this strain is Alien x Triangle, but this may be misleading for some who know these strains, so here are the specifications:

An auto hybrid of super high quality, combining 2 OG Kush varieties.
Plants grow with a medium to large; branchy stature 60-90 cm and branch well. 
Good yield with high trichome coverage.
Great Balance of sativa and Indica.
Flavours range from Berry to Lemon.
Potency very high.


----------



## akmatanuska (Sep 16, 2015)

I ended up getting a slip in my mailbox cause I missed the package while I was at work... so I'm ma call them and tell them to leave it at my door tomorrow. Stoked. But now that my landlord is selling the apartment. And she wants to show the entire place which is a security issue to my garden. Solo I have to move now have to find a place and then I can start another grow... When is the deadline to start a log I know you want one a ASAP but I'm kinda stuck in this situation


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 17, 2015)

akmatanuska said:


> I ended up getting a slip in my mailbox cause I missed the package while I was at work... so I'm ma call them and tell them to leave it at my door tomorrow. Stoked. But now that my landlord is selling the apartment. And she wants to show the entire place which is a security issue to my garden. Solo I have to move now have to find a place and then I can start another grow... When is the deadline to start a log I know you want one a ASAP but I'm kinda stuck in this situation


No stress buddy; start adding your pics as soon as you get sorted.


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 17, 2015)

Two have poked their heads up and are in solo's under an 80w hps
for the next few days. Might toss up some pics later but nothing to really see yet.


----------



## George Seeds (Sep 17, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> If you received one about your order being completed, I believe that means they have been shipped.
> 
> Hopefully, Jack and Co can clarify, but I believe that to be how it works.
> 
> The confirmation email could be reworked with more detail and let people know it's been shipped if I'm indeed correct. Just a heads up for "the Vault" to help customers out a bit.


For "normal" ordering thats how it works but for this promotional one we needed to use a slightly different system to manage this better for the purpose of the promo.

A order placed in the normal way will get the following notifications:

1. Order confirmation (confirming the order has been placed with all details.
2. Payment confirmation (confirming payment has been recieved)
3. Dispatch confirmation (notification when your items are dispatched)


----------



## Bthegreatone (Sep 17, 2015)

I'll have a update soon, these baby's are in 7 gallon soil bags, there getting bigg and stankin so great.


----------



## caveman117 (Sep 17, 2015)

good news! all the blood came out of my joint effort shirt! and ive been slackin but finally have those seeds germinating.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 17, 2015)

Lookin' healthy and green in organic soil.

Second gal is still a baby in hempy. Waiting for taproot to hit the resovoir and she'll start taking off.


----------



## Lucifder (Sep 18, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> They're not Mephisto buddy.
> They are actually an incorrectly named strain, so dont go by the name - to find more info about the strain, see
> Loki's original post on GrassCity: http://forum.grasscity.com/indoor-medical-marijuana-growing/1380156-vault-comparative-alien-og-x-triangle.html


Awesome thank you so much appreciate the seeds i will definitely post updates a long. I also got a blue cheese going from you guys, it looks promising. It has a light purple hue on the stalk only by the nodes.


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 18, 2015)

caveman117 said:


> good news! all the blood came out of my joint effort shirt! and ive been slackin but finally have those seeds germinating.


That's good to hear buddy


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 18, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> Awesome thank you so much appreciate the seeds i will definitely post updates a long. I also got a blue cheese going from you guys, it looks promising. It has a light purple hue on the stalk only by the nodes.


Cool, I'll look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 18, 2015)

All 3 are up now, spending 12hr under 1000w and 12hr under 80w. 
Promix potting soil and solo cups for now.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Sep 18, 2015)

Wow i was just about to place my order with another company until i stumbled onto you contest, I followed the rules and in no more that 5 minutes got a response explaining what steps i need to take, in no more than 5 more minutes process was finished and my seed are on the way, again WOW. i am so blown away by your professionalism and seed variety that you have just gained a customer for life. i will spend the next day or two looking over you inventory and will place my order with you and you alone from now on.


----------



## George Seeds (Sep 18, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Wow i was just about to place my order with another company until i stumbled onto you contest, I followed the rules and in no more that 5 minutes got a response explaining what steps i need to take, in no more than 5 more minutes process was finished and my seed are on the way, again WOW. i am so blown away by your professionalism and seed variety that you have just gained a customer for life. i will spend the next day or two looking over you inventory and will place my order with you and you alone from now on.


Thank you buddy  dont forget to use the roll it up discount code at The Vault www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk RIU15 for a 15% discount


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 18, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Wow i was just about to place my order with another company until i stumbled onto you contest, I followed the rules and in no more that 5 minutes got a response explaining what steps i need to take, in no more than 5 more minutes process was finished and my seed are on the way, again WOW. i am so blown away by your professionalism and seed variety that you have just gained a customer for life. i will spend the next day or two looking over you inventory and will place my order with you and you alone from now on.


Not being a shill since I received freebies but they really do have the best customer service I've ever experienced. Aside from adding a couple breeder I'd like to see, I'd say they are the best at what they do. Obviously promos like this work both ways but it still costs a lot of money and time to do this for the community, no way is it just advertising - the cost of shipping all these alone is a big hit to take just for that reason.

They've got a customer for good with me for sure.

Edit: to clarify on the breeder thing, they also do carry others that not all banks have - specifically Bodhi and Mephisto my two favorites.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Sep 18, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Not being a shill since I received freebies but they really do have the best customer service I've ever experienced. Aside from adding a couple breeder I'd like to see, I'd say they are the best at what they do. Obviously promos like this work both ways but it still costs a lot of money and time to do this for the community, no way is it just advertising - the cost of shipping all these alone is a big hit to take just for that reason.
> 
> They've got a customer for good with me for sure.
> 
> Edit: to clarify on the breeder thing, they also do carry others that not all banks have - specifically Bodhi and Mephisto my two favorites.


I agree, being a small business owner myself you quickly learn that the cost of a happy customer is worth it's weight in gold. Unfortunately not all companies understand this one core building block to a long and prosperous career, so once i find a business who value there customers it is important for me to support them.


----------



## Lucifder (Sep 18, 2015)

Hope everyone and their garden is doing awesome today! Here's a morning shot of the one auto from the vault, baby is already throwing out trichs my camera doesn't do it justice! The other auto judt didn't make it, cracked its shell but never stood upwards the light or showed new growth...but thats life have a good day roll it up fam!


----------



## twistedentities (Sep 18, 2015)

I had an issue with my soil being too hot and fried 3. Odd it happened. It's good soil and I lightened it up a good bit and got the other two up. As for germ rate this gear is great. These should do much better.


----------



## akmatanuska (Sep 19, 2015)

Went to the post office, finally got mine. Thanks a poop ton George for the package, so damn generous!


----------



## George Seeds (Sep 21, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Not being a shill since I received freebies but they really do have the best customer service I've ever experienced. Aside from adding a couple breeder I'd like to see, I'd say they are the best at what they do. Obviously promos like this work both ways but it still costs a lot of money and time to do this for the community, no way is it just advertising - the cost of shipping all these alone is a big hit to take just for that reason.
> 
> They've got a customer for good with me for sure.
> 
> Edit: to clarify on the breeder thing, they also do carry others that not all banks have - specifically Bodhi and Mephisto my two favorites.


Thanks buddy  we are continuing to add to our bank (we have 4 more new breeders being added now with a few hundred more strains which we hope to have live soon)


----------



## George Seeds (Sep 21, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> I agree, being a small business owner myself you quickly learn that the cost of a happy customer is worth it's weight in gold. Unfortunately not all companies understand this one core building block to a long and prosperous career, so once i find a business who value there customers it is important for me to support them.


Thanks buddy


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 21, 2015)

George Seeds said:


> Thanks buddy  we are continuing to add to our bank (we have 4 more new breeders being added now with a few hundred more strains which we hope to have live soon)


There's so many breeders nowadays it's probably hard to stock everything in a cost efficient way. Only bigger breeder I'd love to see is maybe DNA/Reserva Privada.


----------



## Bthegreatone (Sep 21, 2015)

Update on the ladies, they stink so great. Getting a little taco leaves going on, I'm using a 600 watt hps. Other than that there shooting up fast. In the second pick the two on the left are not alien x.


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 22, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Wow i was just about to place my order with another company until i stumbled onto you contest, I followed the rules and in no more that 5 minutes got a response explaining what steps i need to take, in no more than 5 more minutes process was finished and my seed are on the way, again WOW. i am so blown away by your professionalism and seed variety that you have just gained a customer for life. i will spend the next day or two looking over you inventory and will place my order with you and you alone from now on.


That's good to hear buddy


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 22, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Not being a shill since I received freebies but they really do have the best customer service I've ever experienced. Aside from adding a couple breeder I'd like to see, I'd say they are the best at what they do. Obviously promos like this work both ways but it still costs a lot of money and time to do this for the community, no way is it just advertising - the cost of shipping all these alone is a big hit to take just for that reason.
> 
> They've got a customer for good with me for sure.
> 
> Edit: to clarify on the breeder thing, they also do carry others that not all banks have - specifically Bodhi and Mephisto my two favorites.


Thanks for the kudos buddy


----------



## Lord Kanti (Sep 22, 2015)

George Seeds said:


> Thank you buddy  dont forget to use the roll it up discount code at The Vault www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk RIU15 for a 15% discount


Damn, I wish I had known about RIU15 before I spent nearly $100 on my order.


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 22, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Damn, I wish I had known about RIU15 before I spent nearly $100 on my order.


It's a one time use; so just remember to use it next time


----------



## Lord Kanti (Sep 22, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> It's a one time use; so just remember to use it next time


One time, FOREVER ever?


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 22, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> One time, FOREVER ever?


I think it is set to run out at the end of the year.


----------



## ghost013 (Sep 22, 2015)

anxiously waiting, thanks for making the process so easy!!


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 22, 2015)

Finally have something to show.
All 3 plugging along nicely so far.


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 23, 2015)

George Seeds said:


> Thanks buddy  we are continuing to add to our bank (we have 4 more new breeders being added now with a few hundred more strains which we hope to have live soon)


Is CH9 being added?
Fingers crossed.


----------



## George Seeds (Sep 23, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> Is CH9 being added?
> Fingers crossed.


Unfortunately not this time round, we are adding:

00 Seeds
Advanced Seeds
Ministry of Cannabis
Pyramid Seeds


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 23, 2015)

ghost013 said:


> anxiously waiting, thanks for making the process so easy!!


You're very welcome buddy


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 23, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> Finally have something to show.
> All 3 plugging along nicely so far.
> 
> View attachment 3505883


Yay!
Looking good buddy


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 23, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Yay!
> Looking good buddy


Stretched a bit from that little 80w but will up pot them and run them with the ladies in flower. 

I hate stretched plants, normally I start everything under the 1000 and they stay short and fat. These are big enough now that they shouldn't bake.

One of the 3 is bigger than a king x bb that was started about a week earlier. Pretty impressed so far.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 23, 2015)

Day 13 or so. This is the girl in organic soil. She's already had a very hashy smell to her for a week or so. Pretty impressive specimen, I have a feeling she's a winner. Actually spilled her yesterday but she hasn't missed a beat. 

Have another in hempy bucket - waiting for roots to hit the res before she takes off. Not much to report there so no pics ATM.


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Day 13 or so. This is the girl in organic soil. She's already had a very hashy smell to her for a week or so. Pretty impressive specimen, I have a feeling she's a winner. Actually spilled her yesterday but she hasn't missed a beat.
> 
> Have another in hempy bucket - waiting for roots to hit the res before she takes off. Not much to report there so no pics ATM.View attachment 3506767 View attachment 3506769


you gonna grow these in these solo cups?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 23, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> you gonna grow these in these solo cups?


I have this one in two solo cups - the top one having no bottom so I can check roots and later transplant without stunting. It's a good method for transplanting autos since they don't do well with it. She'll be going in a bigger container in a day or two.

My hempy however is in a 1L bottle, so I'd consider that small. I usually run SOG so I grow a lot of smaller plants in my space. This run is kind of an unstructured SOG with a few bigger pots here and there. I also don't usually run autos but here and there I do.


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 24, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Day 13 or so. This is the girl in organic soil. She's already had a very hashy smell to her for a week or so. Pretty impressive specimen, I have a feeling she's a winner. Actually spilled her yesterday but she hasn't missed a beat.
> 
> Have another in hempy bucket - waiting for roots to hit the res before she takes off. Not much to report there so no pics ATM.View attachment 3506767 View attachment 3506769


Looking good buddy


----------



## twistedentities (Sep 25, 2015)

Things are moving along.


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 25, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Things are moving along.
> View attachment 3507705 View attachment 3507706


Cool, looking good buddy


----------



## bellcore (Sep 25, 2015)

Off to a slow start as I only had room in the flower room (12/12) for the first two weeks and got a little light bleaching too. Now she is in 20/4 veg and the newer leaves are not showing the bleaching. Using MaxiBloom only.


----------



## resinhead (Sep 25, 2015)

Check me out!!!! Thank you very much Jack!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Sep 26, 2015)

Awesome still waiting on mine to arrive, cant wait to start popping those beans!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Sep 26, 2015)

George Seeds said:


> Unfortunately not this time round, we are adding:
> 
> 00 Seeds
> Advanced Seeds
> ...


Hello my brother was just wandering when Pyramid Seeds will be added ? They have two seeds i love to grow and was holding off my order until i can buy from you.


----------



## George Seeds (Sep 26, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Hello my brother was just wandering when Pyramid Seeds will be added ? They have two seeds i love to grow and was holding off my order until i can buy from you.


Hey buddy, im am still working through getting these all ready to upload to the live site but if you want to drop me an email to [email protected] I can see if we have the ones you are looking for and if so we place an order for you even before they are live on the site.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Sep 26, 2015)

George Seeds said:


> Hey buddy, im am still working through getting these all ready to upload to the live site but if you want to drop me an email to [email protected] I can see if we have the ones you are looking for and if so we place an order for you even before they are live on the site.


I freaking love you guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 26, 2015)

George Seeds said:


> Hey buddy, im am still working through getting these all ready to upload to the live site but if you want to drop me an email to [email protected] I can see if we have the ones you are looking for and if so we place an order for you even before they are live on the site.



Customer service is amazing @ The Vault.
Keep rolling like you do and prepare for an influx.

Please don't change your daily operations, customers need people and banks like you guys!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 26, 2015)

Three planted. Three up. It was 5 full days this far.


----------



## resinhead (Sep 26, 2015)

Are the alienxtriangle regular or feminized genetics?


----------



## George Seeds (Sep 28, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> Customer service is amazing @ The Vault.
> Keep rolling like you do and prepare for an influx.
> 
> Please don't change your daily operations, customers need people and banks like you guys!


Thanks buddy, we wont


----------



## George Seeds (Sep 28, 2015)

resinhead said:


> Are the alienxtriangle regular or feminized genetics?


They are auto feminised


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 28, 2015)

resinhead said:


> Check me out!!!! Thank you very much Jack! View attachment 3507887


You're very welcome buddy


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 28, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> Customer service is amazing @ The Vault.
> Keep rolling like you do and prepare for an influx.
> 
> Please don't change your daily operations, customers need people and banks like you guys!


Thanks for the kudos buddy


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 28, 2015)

17 days old (approx)
Organic Soil
150 HPS in "mini cab"

I finally transplanted to bigger pot. Not sure of size but still probably 2-3 L only. (Not a lot of head room - it's my SOG cab). First LST done a couple days ago. She's taking it like a champ. Best of all she's shown her sex. 

Green Buddah bringing some positive vibes.


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 29, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> 17 days old (approx)
> Organic Soil
> 150 HPS in "mini cab"
> 
> ...


Looking great buddy


----------



## twistedentities (Sep 30, 2015)

Gonna switch out the 400 mh and throw th 600 hps in today.


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 30, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3511137 Gonna switch out the 400 mh and throw th 600 hps in today.


Looking good buddy!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Sep 30, 2015)

Just got my swag today so let the games begin !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jack Vault (Sep 30, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Just got my swag today so let the games begin !!!!!!!!


Yay!!


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 30, 2015)

Package arrived yesterday!! Really excited, I swore I'd never grow autos again but figured what the heck free beans lets give er a go!!


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 1, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Package arrived yesterday!! Really excited, I swore I'd never grow autos again but figured what the heck free beans lets give er a go!!


Cool 
Let's get it on!


----------



## Lucifder (Oct 1, 2015)

Things are still Rollin, just made the switch to the 12/12 cycle today just because im afraid that the blue cheese will stretch like mofo I only got about another foot and a half of space since im growing in a "tall" model of the phototron (member those?) I also have a red kessil bloom booster led last run I was surprised I got real dense nugs considering that its just cfls and one led

Barneys farm blue cheese (bought at the vault a while back) 
Veg cycle: 6 weeks in half gallon grow bag and 2 gallon bag for final home
Nutrients: Organic compost teas and other organic amendments
Comments: Indica Dom, Compact and real tight node spacing but really leggy side branching hopefully it doesn't stretch all crazy. Fairly easy to grow, but she loves the cal mag...like alot

Alien triangle also from the vault. This one im more excited to see how she turns out. 
Veg cycle: today marks two weeks since it broke soil, 1 Gallon first and final home
Nutrients: just plain water for now, next feed will be a light dose
Comments: Sativa Dom, Grateful for the seeds! 

Thank you @Jack Vault @George Seeds 
Hope everyone's garden is doing awesome and is safe, stay up and bless it!


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 2, 2015)

Going to the Medicinal Harvest Cup today, Judging 18 flowers and 8 concentrates. Will be reppin The Vaults shirt!!


----------



## mmjmon (Oct 2, 2015)

Alright, 
I finally picked up my t-shirt from the PO. I'll drop 2 and get some pics out when there's something to show.


----------



## Bthegreatone (Oct 2, 2015)

The two in the back are the alien x... Those mofos are close to 5ft and stanky...lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice man


----------



## resinhead (Oct 2, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Going to the Medicinal Harvest Cup today, Judging 18 flowers and 8 concentrates. Will be reppin The Vaults shirt!!



Cool! What city are u in?


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 3, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> Things are still Rollin, just made the switch to the 12/12 cycle today just because im afraid that the blue cheese will stretch like mofo I only got about another foot and a half of space since im growing in a "tall" model of the phototron (member those?) I also have a red kessil bloom booster led last run I was surprised I got real dense nugs considering that its just cfls and one led
> 
> Barneys farm blue cheese (bought at the vault a while back)
> Veg cycle: 6 weeks in half gallon grow bag and 2 gallon bag for final home
> ...


Lucifer, can you tell me what lights you use for your Phototron? I bought one years ago and I am contemplating setting it up. It comes with directions, but they are confusing. What is your preferred method of using your 'tron? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lucifder (Oct 3, 2015)

UniDragon said:


> Lucifer, can you tell me what lights you use for your Phototron? I bought one years ago and I am contemplating setting it up. It comes with directions, but they are confusing. What is your preferred method of using your 'tron? Thanks in advance!


Uumm I just use the cfls that came with it I've never changed em but they do have a certain model type of bulb written on it.mi can get that for you if you'd like? Do u know what model you have? Hmmm I don't really have a preferred method because there really isn't much you can do, I usually veg for a month or more depending how the plant will stretch after I flip it. I never top my plants since there is more height space just lst if I have to, and grown in two gallon bags. Other than that I pulled pretty decent weight with a phototron. Let me know if you got more questions man I'm glad to help.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Oct 3, 2015)

@Jack Vault jus shoot an e-mail, not sure if i'm too late for the show......


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 3, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> Uumm I just use the cfls that came with it I've never changed em but they do have a certain model type of bulb written on it.mi can get that for you if you'd like? Do u know what model you have? Hmmm I don't really have a preferred method because there really isn't much you can do, I usually veg for a month or more depending how the plant will stretch after I flip it. I never top my plants since there is more height space just lst if I have to, and grown in two gallon bags. Other than that I pulled pretty decent weight with a phototron. Let me know if you got more questions man I'm glad to help.


I am not sure of the actual model number but I can tell you that it has four pin pll lights. I bought cheap 55 watt replacements that are 4100 k spectrum bulbs for it. I am just not sure if I can bud/flower with them. I am debating buying bloom plls from HTG but they might be a waste of money which is why I asked for your opinion.
Thanks for the quick response and I just might consult with you in the future about this project.


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 3, 2015)

I've got some tea brewing for tomorrow. Still haven't switched the lights. I decided to wait till I see some flowers starting and then gonna switch to a 600 hps and a 150 mh. I really want to run the 400 mh and 600 but need the mh for the other two I'm gonna veg a while....not sure the 150 would be good enough to keep stretching minimal


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 4, 2015)

Well...the 600 is out. I fired it up to make sure it was ready and the transformer and bulb went POP! Then I dropped the mh bulb. So, I'm down to a 400 hps in there. Gonna buy a new 600 set up this week. Guess it's time to do some research


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 4, 2015)

A few hairs starting to show up


----------



## Lucifder (Oct 5, 2015)

UniDragon said:


> I am not sure of the actual model number but I can tell you that it has four pin pll lights. I bought cheap 55 watt replacements that are 4100 k spectrum bulbs for it. I am just not sure if I can bud/flower with them. I am debating buying bloom plls from HTG but they might be a waste of money which is why I asked for your opinion.
> Thanks for the quick response and I just might consult with you in the future about this project.


You can flower with any bulb spectrum, I actually think that's around where you want the spectrum to be to flower if im not mistaken. I would just buy some online from a different site the bulbs usually what type they are there pretty expensive from the phototron site. This phototron was gift a to to get me started up again since I moved I would invest in a tent and light judt because phototron last are very limited to space but the side lighting is great I had popcorn nugs that were real dense. Good luck.


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 5, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Going to the Medicinal Harvest Cup today, Judging 18 flowers and 8 concentrates. Will be reppin The Vaults shirt!!


Awesome buddy 

Post some pics if you can


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 5, 2015)

I used a tron many years ago and had pretty good results. if I remember right, I used bulbs from the reefing hobby and also added an overdrive kit. Lots of chunky little nugs.


----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 5, 2015)

Does anyone know the average flowering time on the AxT?


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 5, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> Does anyone know the average flowering time on the AxT?


They are quick, some reports of around 8 weeks


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 5, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> You can flower with any bulb spectrum, I actually think that's around where you want the spectrum to be to flower if im not mistaken. I would just buy some online from a different site the bulbs usually what type they are there pretty expensive from the phototron site. This phototron was gift a to to get me started up again since I moved I would invest in a tent and light judt because phototron last are very limited to space but the side lighting is great I had popcorn nugs that were real dense. Good luck.


Ok, thanks again for your time and input! If the offer still stands I will consult you in the future if I have any problems.


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 5, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> Does anyone know the average flowering time on the AxT?


My guess would be 70-75 days


----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 5, 2015)

George Seeds said:


> They are quick, some reports of around 8 weeks





twistedentities said:


> My guess would be 70-75 days



+Rep. Thanks


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 6, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> Things are still Rollin, just made the switch to the 12/12 cycle today just because im afraid that the blue cheese will stretch like mofo I only got about another foot and a half of space since im growing in a "tall" model of the phototron (member those?) I also have a red kessil bloom booster led last run I was surprised I got real dense nugs considering that its just cfls and one led
> 
> Barneys farm blue cheese (bought at the vault a while back)
> Veg cycle: 6 weeks in half gallon grow bag and 2 gallon bag for final home
> ...


You're very welcome buddy


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 6, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Going to the Medicinal Harvest Cup today, Judging 18 flowers and 8 concentrates. Will be reppin The Vaults shirt!!


Sweet


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 6, 2015)

Sire Killem All said:


> @Jack Vault jus shoot an e-mail, not sure if i'm too late for the show......


Nope, it's still not too late guys


----------



## steff44 (Oct 6, 2015)

Can't wait to give em a go!!New at growing.I have a small grow tent & have only grew a few autos( medicinal strains). I have 3on the go 2 where supposed to be autos..Had to go 12\12 as they wouldn't flower lol & with 4 seasons in 1 day weather wise hear in Scotland indoors is the only way to go!.It will be good to compare with others esp with me being new to my new hobby!! That's what's cool about this site You Learn summit new every day( you also hear or read loads of Pish to tho!! Lol)..Cool Promo The Vault


----------



## noysy (Oct 6, 2015)

Using my aliens for a outside grow. All 5 gerninated and healthy so far.


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 6, 2015)

steff44 said:


> Can't wait to give em a go!!New at growing.I have a small grow tent & have only grew a few autos( medicinal strains). I have 3on the go 2 where supposed to be autos..Had to go 12\12 as they wouldn't flower lol & with 4 seasons in 1 day weather wise hear in Scotland indoors is the only way to go!.It will be good to compare with others esp with me being new to my new hobby!! That's what's cool about this site You Learn summit new every day( you also hear or read loads of Pish to tho!! Lol)..Cool Promo The Vault


Thanks bud


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 7, 2015)

Day three after they germinated not much to show yet but DAM the stem is three inches long. I also have one in my areogarden, will upload a pic as soon as i can check on it.


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 7, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Day three after they germinated not much to show yet but DAM the stem is three inches long.


Sweet!


----------



## noysy (Oct 7, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Day three after they germinated not much to show yet but DAM the stem is three inches long. I also have one in my areogarden, will upload a pic as soon as i can check on it.


Same here. Massive stretching, put that lanky stem in some dirt


----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 7, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Day three after they germinated not much to show yet but DAM the stem is three inches long. I also have one in my areogarden, will upload a pic as soon as i can check on it.





noysy said:


> Same here. Massive stretching, put that lanky stem in some dirt


Lol. Glad it wasn't just me.


----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 7, 2015)

Little update:

Still under 1000w for 12hrs and 80w for 12hrs.
Still in solos. Might just grow them out like that to keep them shorter. Not too sure what I'm gonna do just yet.

Getting a small dose of dyna gro fp,kln and protekt.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 7, 2015)

noysy said:


> Same here. Massive stretching, put that lanky stem in some dirt


You are 100% right, gotta go get some pot's today. Thought those little one's would last me a week or so because thats all i had on hand, i guess thats what i get for thinking !!!!!!!!


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 7, 2015)

The aliens responded well to the switch to hps. I'm planning on getting a new 600 once I decide on what I want. Got some tea brewing for the ladies tonight. Temps have been staying 72-76. Staying compact for me, no stretch


----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 7, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> The aliens responded well to the switch to hps. I'm planning on getting a new 600 once I decide on what I want. Got some tea brewing for the ladies tonight. Temps have been staying 72-76. Staying compact for me, no stretch



2 of mine are close in height but the third is a bit shorter and less dense.
I think I could probably get them to around 3 ft by harvest in those cups based on description and previous solo experience.

I'd be happy with that


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 7, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> I used a tron many years ago and had pretty good results. if I remember right, I used bulbs from the reefing hobby and also added an overdrive kit. Lots of chunky little nugs.


What is a overdrive kit?


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 7, 2015)

Here's a link I found for g Before I switched my tanks to halides, I used t8 then moved to t5 and "boosted" the output. Bulbs don't last as long but the results were significant. I did my tron the same way. Worked great
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1210787


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 7, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Here's a link I found for g Before I switched my tanks to halides, I used t8 then moved to t5 and "boosted" the output. Bulbs don't last as long but the results were significant. I did my tron the same way. Worked great
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1210787


Ok thanks for the info.


----------



## bertaluchi (Oct 7, 2015)

just a peak inside my tent. Look at those Alienx beauties


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 7, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> just a peak inside my tent. Look at those Alienx beautiesView attachment 3516329View attachment 3516332 View attachment 3516329


Nice!


----------



## bertaluchi (Oct 7, 2015)

They are stinky too @Jack Vault


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 7, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> They are stinky too @Jack Vault


Awesome; great early going!!


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 7, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> just a peak inside my tent. Look at those Alienx beautiesView attachment 3516329View attachment 3516332 View attachment 3516329


Sweet! I hope mine does that well.


----------



## bertaluchi (Oct 7, 2015)

They look nice. Just started popping out white hairs last week. Hope to see some buds forming soon.


----------



## Lucifder (Oct 7, 2015)

Damn im seeing everybody's Alien triangle doing awesome stoked to see how they all come out RIU peeps! Keep up the awesome work!
Here's a little update on mine I believe she's three weeks now, she's got that nice top bud/hairs forming already, unfortunately I think she might be hermming on me :/
She was a pretty sensitive gal at least this seed, every time she got fed she just drooped I was just guessing it could be the strain cus I've had plants do that and just bounce back up. This one plant of the alien is sativa dom real tall/lanky bu t man she smells good very similar to skunk. Here's a picture of the first possible nanners just wondering if anyone could help me verify this, thisbis the first time I might have a hermie plant. Bless it and stay up RIU fam!


----------



## bellcore (Oct 7, 2015)

I've got some buds forming at one month. Fun to grow.


----------



## Lucifder (Oct 7, 2015)

I think im gonna put mine outisde amd hope it doesn't have pest or any other type of problem. Im about 75% certain its gonna throw out nanners after doing a little research and I dont wanna risk pollinating my other plant since I guess when the plant grows the "bananas" it pollinates faster than if it would of grown a pollen sac and waited for it to burst open.


----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 7, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> Damn im seeing everybody's Alien triangle doing awesome stoked to see how they all come out RIU peeps! Keep up the awesome work!
> Here's a little update on mine I believe she's three weeks now, she's got that nice top bud/hairs forming already, unfortunately I think she might be hermming on me :/
> She was a pretty sensitive gal at least this seed, every time she got fed she just drooped I was just guessing it could be the strain cus I've had plants do that and just bounce back up. This one plant of the alien is sativa dom real tall/lanky bu t man she smells good very similar to skunk. Here's a picture of the first possible nanners just wondering if anyone could help me verify this, thisbis the first time I might have a hermie plant. Bless it and stay up RIU fam!


Looks like it could very well be nanners.
Hope for the best and prepare for the worst.

Thanks for letting us know, gonna keep an even closer eye on the AxT now, if that's even possible. Lol


----------



## Lucifder (Oct 7, 2015)

My friend just swung by real quick and unfortunately confirmed they are nanners, I cut the calyx along with the nanner off I know its probably not gonna stop it so im just gonna put it outsode and hopefully she lives. Seeing some pretty good results with others though. Good luck brotha


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 7, 2015)

Just sent an email to u @jackvault hope to hear back soon!


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 7, 2015)

Hard to tell what the smell is. I'll be done trimming tonight my outdoor season and can focus on my tent. Got my t5 new bulbs and planning to have it as side lighting. mostly 14/15k. I think there a 12k in there also. Maybe I'm wrong, but that combo seems to make the plants really oily and more crystals


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 8, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Just sent an email to u @jackvault hope to hear back soon!


I've just replied to you buddy


----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 8, 2015)

I whacked the SD I had in flower a bit early so I could give the AxTs 18/6 under the big light.
Didn't want to go halfway considering how generous and friendly everyone at The Vault has been.

One of them started showing pistils today, it's showtime!!


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 8, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> I whacked the SD I had in flower a bit early so I could give the AxTs 18/6 under the big light.
> Didn't want to go halfway considering how generous and friendly everyone at The Vault has been.
> 
> One of them started showing pistils today, it's showtime!!


Sweet


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks Jack! Just sent you guys my order added some Bomb Seeds Cluster Bomb to go with the Alien X Triangles!! Thanks again hopefully my payment goes through my bank is terrible lol. Will definitely put a grow log up as soon as they get here!


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 8, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Thanks Jack! Just sent you guys my order added some Bomb Seeds Cluster Bomb to go with the Alien X Triangles!! Thanks again hopefully my payment goes through my bank is terrible lol. Will definitely put a grow log up as soon as they get here!


You're welcome buddy


----------



## FrankAbhor (Oct 8, 2015)

Lucifder, Id toss it. The vault sent a nuddy of mine seeds that were unlabeled and they all hermied. The vault was shitty to him and never answered his question because they didnt know the breeder of the seeds. The Vault tries to buy people with free seeds, but if you have a problem with them they wont treat you well. The Vault seems dirty to me. My buddy got pissed the vault treated him like shit and now he tells every dispensary owner and grower he knows to never represent the vault.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 9, 2015)

FrankAbhor said:


> Lucifder, Id toss it. The vault sent a nuddy of mine seeds that were unlabeled and they all hermied. The vault was shitty to him and never answered his question because they didnt know the breeder of the seeds. The Vault tries to buy people with free seeds, but if you have a problem with them they wont treat you well. The Vault seems dirty to me. My buddy got pissed the vault treated him like shit and now he tells every dispensary owner and grower he knows to never represent the vault.


I've never had all of anything herm on me? Sounds like ur buddy had a light leak, shitty timer or over ferted.


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 9, 2015)

FrankAbhor said:


> Lucifder, Id toss it. The vault sent a nuddy of mine seeds that were unlabeled and they all hermied. The vault was shitty to him and never answered his question because they didnt know the breeder of the seeds. The Vault tries to buy people with free seeds, but if you have a problem with them they wont treat you well. The Vault seems dirty to me. My buddy got pissed the vault treated him like shit and now he tells every dispensary owner and grower he knows to never represent the vault.


*FrankAbhor* is your buddy the same one flaming us on Grasscity because thats the only one I know that has any problems (although they are completly unfounded), or are you the same person? 

Ask around mate, we look after our customers, we are well known for this. 

Are you objecting to us giving away seeds for free, having competitions and a bit of fun?

Just in case anyone doesnt know, you can always contact the Vault and we will always help our customers where we can. You can contact us via the website, email, on many forums, our live chat feature on the website, via our many social media accounts etc.


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 9, 2015)

FrankAbhor said:


> Lucifder, Id toss it. The vault sent a nuddy of mine seeds that were unlabeled and they all hermied. The vault was shitty to him and never answered his question because they didnt know the breeder of the seeds. The Vault tries to buy people with free seeds, but if you have a problem with them they wont treat you well. The Vault seems dirty to me. My buddy got pissed the vault treated him like shit and now he tells every dispensary owner and grower he knows to never represent the vault.


If you want the facts Frank this is actually what happened: 

We sent your friend a FREE care package a few months back, but your friend then started posting nasty comments about us because the t-shirt he received was a white t-shirt and he wanted a black one.
So I apologised and sent him another FREE package with a black t-shirt (which I had to order in especially for him) and 5 free Cheese Auto seeds.
A few months later the same guy starts trolling our AxT thread on GC because he managed to hermie the Auto fem seeds (which no-one else has had a problem with!). He started abusing the Vault and myself personally - for sending him a free package! 
Everyone on the GC thread agreed that he was being an ungrateful whinge, and the mods on GC actually banned him from our thread!
He continued to abuse me in PM, so I has to block him.
I never treat people like shit, everyone knows that - and if you want to read the thread in GC you'll see that I acted very professionally to his abusive trolling comments.

To be honest I think he is a competitor, simply trying to destroy our good name - and frankly Frank I also think that you are the same person; just using nasty dishonorable tactics to try to blemish our name.


----------



## drobinds (Oct 9, 2015)

What's the word on these? Sounds good and I see some nice looking pics!


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 9, 2015)

drobinds said:


> What's the word on these? Sounds good and I see some nice looking pics!


The grow does require 50 likes buddy, but shoot me an email and we'll see what we can get sorted for you


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 9, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> If you want the facts Frank this is actually what happened:
> 
> We sent your friend a FREE care package a few months back, but your friend then started posting nasty comments about us because the t-shirt he received was a white t-shirt and he wanted a black one.
> So I apologised and sent him another FREE package with a black t-shirt (which I had to order in especially for him) and 5 free Cheese Auto seeds.
> ...


Please ignore these trolls you are a reputable organization with great customer service, superior products, and a loyal fan base. You have gone above and beyond any and every other company i have ever dealt with and in me and plenty of other's you have customers for life. It is a travesty that you would even have to defend your good name, any one who would even question your organization would only have to search the forms to find for every one who had bad things to say about you they would find 100 more people who rave how great we think you are.


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 9, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Please ignore these trolls you are a reputable organization with great customer service, superior products, and a loyal fan base. You have gone above and beyond any and every other company i have ever dealt with and in me and plenty of other's you have customers for life. It is a travesty that you would even have to defend your good name, any one who would even question your organization would only have to search the forms to find for every one who had bad things to say about you they would find 100 more people who rave how great we think you are.


Thanks buddy


----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 9, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Please ignore these trolls you are a reputable organization with great customer service, superior products, and a loyal fan base. You have gone above and beyond any and every other company i have ever dealt with and in me and plenty of other's you have customers for life. It is a travesty that you would even have to defend your good name, any one who would even question your organization would only have to search the forms to find for every one who had bad things to say about you they would find 100 more people who rave how great we think you are.


+Rep

This isn't the first time in this thread alone that we've seen them deal with trolls in an extremely professional manner.

We've seen them re-ship even during a free promo.
Theyve been very interactive with us in this thread and friendly.
To top it all off, they've been generous and gave us all something fun to do completely at their expense.

Can't ask for much more than what The Vault and co have already given.


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 9, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> +Rep
> 
> This isn't the first time in this thread alone that we've seen them deal with trolls in an extremely professional manner.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 9, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Please ignore these trolls you are a reputable organization with great customer service, superior products, and a loyal fan base. You have gone above and beyond any and every other company i have ever dealt with and in me and plenty of other's you have customers for life. It is a travesty that you would even have to defend your good name, any one who would even question your organization would only have to search the forms to find for every one who had bad things to say about you they would find 100 more people who rave how great we think you are.



Thanks for the kudos buddy


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 9, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> +Rep
> 
> This isn't the first time in this thread alone that we've seen them deal with trolls in an extremely professional manner.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 9, 2015)

Placed my order at 7pm England time lol 8am order was processed completed and shipped couldn't ask for more from a bank. Keep it up Jack/George


----------



## steff44 (Oct 9, 2015)

Frank Abhor lol disgusting little troll..There's always 1 Dick head at the party eh!!..Some folk have no shame(You couldn't give em a Red Neck with a Blow Torch)..I've only ever read good & positive vibes about the Vault. I enterd into a comp it was over but they kindly gave me this link..Trying to slag us Scots frank??Ya#ank lol.Thanks by the way,I received my package todayI will pop em in my tent nxt Friday as no room at the mo( only small set up)..Will enjoy the comparison on these from UK& across the pond...Cheers again George& Jack....Cool T-Shirt


----------



## Lucifder (Oct 9, 2015)

Thw alien is doing well outside and keeping an eye on her no nanners in sight maybe it was just that one node if thats even possible haha but anyways she smells great leaves look greasy in the sun! Ill be the judge at the end I never go with what people say much you just gotta experience it on your own and it was done from the kindness of the heart can't bash on em for showing love to growing community thanks again @Jack Vault @George Seeds ill keep you guys updated


----------



## drobinds (Oct 9, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> The grow does require 50 likes buddy, but shoot me an email and we'll see what we can get sorted for you


Thanks Jack! Your kindness is appreciated!


----------



## FrankAbhor (Oct 9, 2015)

George Seeds said:


> *FrankAbhor* is your buddy the same one flaming us on Grasscity because thats the only one I know that has any problems (although they are completly unfounded), or are you the same person?
> 
> Ask around mate, we look after our customers, we are well known for this.
> 
> ...


My friend doesnt even have internet at her house so I honestly dont know what you are referring to. My friend contacted the Vault with questions and was not even answered. 

I have known about the Vault for a while and do know they dont label well. I know the Vault doesnt know who created the seeds they sell. You guys can keep loving the vault but I know more about them than you guys do.


----------



## FrankAbhor (Oct 9, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> If you want the facts Frank this is actually what happened:
> 
> We sent your friend a FREE care package a few months back, but your friend then started posting nasty comments about us because the t-shirt he received was a white t-shirt and he wanted a black one.
> So I apologised and sent him another FREE package with a black t-shirt (which I had to order in especially for him) and 5 free Cheese Auto seeds.
> ...



? wtf


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 9, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> Thw alien is doing well outside and keeping an eye on her no nanners in sight maybe it was just that one node if thats even possible haha but anyways she smells great leaves look greasy in the sun! Ill be the judge at the end I never go with what people say much you just gotta experience it on your own and it was done from the kindness of the heart can't bash on em for showing love to growing community thanks again @Jack Vault @George Seeds ill keep you guys updated


cannabis is genetically hermaphroditic comes with the "mono/dioecious annual" territory, some plants pop a few nanners before flower formation to ensure creation of progeny. Usually just pick em off early and ur good! Some may go full blown herm. But I've seen some fellow growers run some hermy prone shit and never end up with a room full of herms. Only ever see that when the growers a complete fuckup lol.


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 10, 2015)

George Seeds said:


> Thanks buddy


----------



## Lucifder (Oct 10, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> cannabis is genetically hermaphroditic comes with the "mono/dioecious annual" territory, some plants pop a few nanners before flower formation to ensure creation of progeny. Usually just pick em off early and ur good! Some may go full blown herm. But I've seen some fellow growers run some hermy prone shit and never end up with a room full of herms. Only ever see that when the growers a complete fuckup lol.


Yeah I haven't seen anything yet I'm checking her constantly to keep any pest off except today she had some crispy leaves I think because my soil is a little hot so I watered her with some plain water and a good amount of slf 100, you heard of it? And it's been hot in socal for three days already it's been in the 90s and the leaves taco'ed a bit today also


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 10, 2015)

Just checked out the SLF100 looks like a decent product that pretty much works in any setup. I've used Cannazym and Sensizym both have worked well in the past may pick up some of the slf100 to give it a try. How's the price? The canna and adv. nutes gets pricey especially if you follow ANs feed recommendations. Sucks about the heat were still getting 70-75 days and some 45-50°F nights in Southern Ontario which is warm for this time of year. Hearing the Northwest US is getting some nasty wind right now. Snapping plants and causing lots of wind damage and whatnot.


----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 11, 2015)

All 3 AxT's got new 5gal grow bag homes.
One suffered minor nute burn, hopefully from a splash and not the feeding itself. It's the smaller of the three.

Pics later.


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 11, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Just checked out the SLF100 looks like a decent product that pretty much works in any setup. I've used Cannazym and Sensizym both have worked well in the past may pick up some of the slf100 to give it a try. How's the price? The canna and adv. nutes gets pricey especially if you follow ANs feed recommendations. Sucks about the heat were still getting 70-75 days and some 45-50°F nights in Southern Ontario which is warm for this time of year. Hearing the Northwest US is getting some nasty wind right now. Snapping plants and causing lots of wind damage and whatnot.


We got hammered in my state. I had to take all my girls down due to some bud rot. 5 straight days of rain and wind. After all was said and done, I lost about 6oz from rot. On the up side, I grew a few more than usual so in a way I broke even lol. Ended up with enough to last till next outdoor season harvest.


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 11, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> We got hammered in my state. I had to take all my girls down due to some bud rot. 5 straight days of rain and wind. After all was said and done, I lost about 6oz from rot. On the up side, I grew a few more than usual so in a way I broke even lol. Ended up with enough to last till next outdoor season harvest.


That sucks about the weather but glad to hear you have enough until next harvest. Maybe there is a way to salvage what you have left?


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 11, 2015)

UniDragon said:


> That sucks about the weather but glad to hear you have enough until next harvest. Maybe there is a way to salvage what you have left?


All the bud rot branches will go to hash making. Prolly just a quick ISO. I'm counting myself lucky for the loss. These buds were soaked and solid. What was saved is in jars and curing well.
This is a pe bud. They were so wet I could squeeze water by light pressure


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey Jack, I'm looking for some God Bud gear, particularly blueberry x gb, gb and blue Hawaiian sativa x gb. The breeder is Jordan of the isles. Are they attainable through you guys?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 11, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Hey Jack, I'm looking for some God Bud gear, particularly blueberry x gb, gb and blue Hawaiian sativa x gb. The breeder is Jordan of the isles. Are they attainable through you guys?


Didn't see them listed as a breeder on the Vault. But I found them here for ya
http://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team/jordan-of-the-island/


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 11, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3519109
> All the bud rot branches will go to hash making. Prolly just a quick ISO. I'm counting myself lucky for the loss. These buds were soaked and solid. What was saved is in jars and curing well.
> This is a pe bud. They were so wet I could squeeze water by light pressure


30 sec QWISO wash got me some absolutely fire honey/shatter. I'd suggest only 30 sec and first filtering use a flour sifter or something similar to get the plant matter out of your wash as quick as possible on the first pass. Really improves taste and burn quality. Was full melt which was cool. Oil smoking buddies hated it cuz it was fucking impossible to spread lmao. Looked like the shit they find the mosquito in Jurassic park lol. You probably know what your doing but if you need any help hit me up.


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 11, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> 30 sec QWISO wash got me some absolutely fire honey/shatter. I'd suggest only 30 sec and first filtering use a flour sifter or something similar to get the plant matter out of your wash as quick as possible on the first pass. Really improves taste and burn quality. Was full melt which was cool. Oil smoking buddies hated it cuz it was fucking impossible to spread lmao. Looked like the shit they find the mosquito in Jurassic park lol. You probably know what your doing but if you need any help hit me up.


I rarely make it to 25 secs, lol. Mine doesn't spread well but smokes great on a tac...just the way I like it. Vapes nice too.


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 11, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Didn't see them listed as a breeder on the Vault. But I found them here for ya
> http://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team/jordan-of-the-island/


Thanks. Yeah that's where I was gonna order them. I figured since The Vault was being cool, I'd try them out.


----------



## Lucifder (Oct 11, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Just checked out the SLF100 looks like a decent product that pretty much works in any setup. I've used Cannazym and Sensizym both have worked well in the past may pick up some of the slf100 to give it a try. How's the price? The canna and adv. nutes gets pricey especially if you follow ANs feed recommendations. Sucks about the heat were still getting 70-75 days and some 45-50°F nights in Southern Ontario which is warm for this time of year. Hearing the Northwest US is getting some nasty wind right now. Snapping plants and causing lots of wind damage and whatnot.


Yeah man it's been a product that's been worked in for 20 years with good succes and its Omri listed! I'm not really sure on the price I got a good sized bottle of a free sample the guys real nice and is still giving away samples on Instagram he just recently put out on the market but a lot of people love it all the big time growers on Instagram use it. Damn your lucky today by 9am it was 85 degrees and rising in SoCal final temp was 105 in my area.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 11, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> Yeah man it's been a product that's been worked in for 20 years with good succes and its Omri listed! I'm not really sure on the price I got a good sized bottle of a free sample the guys real nice and is still giving away samples on Instagram he just recently put out on the market but a lot of people love it all the big time growers on Instagram use it. Damn your lucky today by 9am it was 85 degrees and rising in SoCal final temp was 105 in my area.


I'll have to check that out on IG for sure thks man! Free is a great start lol. And we've been lucky I'm used to seeing temps a lot lower his time of year usually 8 week grow season. Some of the 9-10 weekers are actually gonna finish this year.


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 12, 2015)

FrankAbhor said:


> My friend doesnt even have internet at her house so I honestly dont know what you are referring to. My friend contacted the Vault with questions and was not even answered.
> 
> I have known about the Vault for a while and do know they dont label well. I know the Vault doesnt know who created the seeds they sell. You guys can keep loving the vault but I know more about them than you guys do.


Hi buddy, how did your friend contact The Vault? We respond to all enquiries but I suppose its possible if they sent an email it may not have reached us, if your friend would like to contact us then by all means we will be happy to help if we can.

How do we not label well? We are a seedbank not a breeder! All our seeds are sent in the original packaging apart from on very small occasions to certain locations when it needs to be repacked to be sent by super stealth.

How do we not know who created the seeds we sell? They are all on the website organised by breeder. With full descriptions and specifications.

If you are referring to the seeds we have given away for FREE then yes they were packaged by us and we did not originally release the breeder details but have since confirmed they are mephisto genetics.

Are you confusing us with someone else buddy because it is sounding like it, you are making critisims about us that dont even make sense and are not even relevant to the actual services we provide.

If you, your friend, or anyone has any problems or quesions I (and the team) are always available to help where ever we can, just get in touch via any of the many forums we have a presence on, via our various social platforms or via the live chat support on our website, pop us an email or give us a call.


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 12, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Hey Jack, I'm looking for some God Bud gear, particularly blueberry x gb, gb and blue Hawaiian sativa x gb. The breeder is Jordan of the isles. Are they attainable through you guys?


Hi buddy,

We dont stock those sorry, I have added them to the list of breeders to look into further though.


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 12, 2015)

George Seeds said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> We dont stock those sorry, I have added them to the list of breeders to look into further though.


Thanks. There's a few on your site I like. I'll put the God bud on hold till my spring grow. Maybe you'll have joi by then.


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 12, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Placed my order at 7pm England time lol 8am order was processed completed and shipped couldn't ask for more from a bank. Keep it up Jack/George


Thanks buddy


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 12, 2015)

steff44 said:


> Frank Abhor lol disgusting little troll..There's always 1 Dick head at the party eh!!..Some folk have no shame(You couldn't give em a Red Neck with a Blow Torch)..I've only ever read good & positive vibes about the Vault. I enterd into a comp it was over but they kindly gave me this link..Trying to slag us Scots frank??Ya#ank lol.Thanks by the way,I received my package todayI will pop em in my tent nxt Friday as no room at the mo( only small set up)..Will enjoy the comparison on these from UK& across the pond...Cheers again George& Jack....Cool T-Shirt


You're very welcome buddy 

What t-shirt did you get?


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 12, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> Thw alien is doing well outside and keeping an eye on her no nanners in sight maybe it was just that one node if thats even possible haha but anyways she smells great leaves look greasy in the sun! Ill be the judge at the end I never go with what people say much you just gotta experience it on your own and it was done from the kindness of the heart can't bash on em for showing love to growing community thanks again @Jack Vault @George Seeds ill keep you guys updated


You're very welcome buddy


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 12, 2015)

drobinds said:


> Thanks Jack! Your kindness is appreciated!


You're welcome buddy


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 12, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Hey Jack, I'm looking for some God Bud gear, particularly blueberry x gb, gb and blue Hawaiian sativa x gb. The breeder is Jordan of the isles. Are they attainable through you guys?


Unfortunately we dont stock that breeder buddy, but Dutch Passion do a good Blueberry: http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/feminised-seeds/dutch-passion/blueberry-feminised-seeds/prod_189.html or Blueberry Auto: http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/auto-flowering-seeds/dutch-passion/auto-blueberry-feminised-seeds/prod_186.html


----------



## Bthegreatone (Oct 12, 2015)

The aliens are in the back, close to 6 ft, frosty and fat buds. I'm lovin it lol


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 13, 2015)

Bthegreatone said:


> The aliens are in the back, close to 6 ft, frosty and fat buds. I'm lovin it lol


Sweet


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 13, 2015)

Bthegreatone said:


> The aliens are in the back, close to 6 ft, frosty and fat buds. I'm lovin it lol


6ft? How old are they? They are the seeds from this promotion?


----------



## steff44 (Oct 13, 2015)

6feet autoflower????


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 13, 2015)

30 days. Custom organic soil. 

She's a short little gal. Slight burn, think I went a little too hot for my first organic run. Hopefully that's not why she's growing so short cause growth started explosively. LST took, a few more tops coming in. Hope she finishes strong! She's only in a 3 L pot so that will also keep em short. 

Don't need much anyway, just growing a bumper crop of autos while I get some more photo moms selected and going. Think I may pop another one of these in a bigger pot.


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 13, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> 30 days. Custom organic soil.
> 
> She's a short little gal. Slight burn, think I went a little too hot for my first organic run. Hopefully that's not why she's growing so short cause growth started explosively. LST took, a few more tops coming in. Hope she finishes strong! She's only in a 3 L pot so that will also keep em short.
> 
> ...


6 feet in 30 days! WOW I think I may have screwed up. My Tron only has 3 ft of growing space. I'm still going to give it a go but MAN I didn't think they would make 6+ feet! Really nice job TheFarmer!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 13, 2015)

Bthegreatone said:


> The aliens are in the back, close to 6 ft, frosty and fat buds. I'm lovin it lol


You rocked it man !!!!! looks great.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 13, 2015)

UniDragon said:


> 6 feet in 30 days! WOW I think I may have screwed up. My Tron only has 3 ft of growing space. I'm still going to give it a go but MAN I didn't think they would make 6+ feet! Really nice job TheFarmer!


Wrong poster but thanks anyway


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 13, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Wrong poster but thanks anyway


Sorry, not paying attention.


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 13, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Wrong poster but thanks anyway


Love the Big Buddha!


----------



## Bthegreatone (Oct 13, 2015)

UniDragon said:


> 6ft? How old are they? They are the seeds from this promotion?


They are 5 weeks old and yes they are the ones that were gracefully givin out for free from the Vault. There in 7 gallon bags, with root organic soil, 600 watt hps.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 13, 2015)

Bthegreatone said:


> They are 5 weeks old and yes they are the ones that were gracefully givin out for free from the Vault. There in 7 gallon bags, with root organic soil, 600 watt hps.


Shyte!! I'll be running mine under a 1k HPS....thinking I'll be rockin some LST!!


----------



## steff44 (Oct 13, 2015)

I've read autos stunt if topped or fimmed but each to there own.Waiting on room in tent & I will start the alienxtriangle strain & be intrigued at the many comparisons!!!!


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 14, 2015)

Bthegreatone said:


> They are 5 weeks old and yes they are the ones that were gracefully givin out for free from the Vault. There in 7 gallon bags, with root organic soil, 600 watt hps.


Initially I was going to put all five in The Tron but now I think that maybe I should grow one at a time. That is really amazing Bethegreatone! You managed to grow your plant 1+ foot per week! Kudos to you!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 14, 2015)

*The Alien x Triangle auto Files *
Ok so i live in one of those backward thinking states on the eastern coast of the USA, where the cultivation or possession of cannabis will get you more than just a ticket ! so for this reason all of my grows have to be stealth and limited. Right now i am at my max, but wanted to try out these alien x triangle seeds (Thank You) so this is what i came up with. It should hold me for a little while.


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 14, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> *The Alien x Triangle auto Files *
> Ok so i live in one of those backward thinking states on the eastern coast of the USA, where the cultivation or possession of cannabis will get you more than just a ticket ! so for this reason all of my grows have to be stealth and limited. Right now i am at my max, but wanted to try out these alien x triangle seeds (Thank You) so this is what i came up with. It should hold me for a little while.


Nice stealth buddy!


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm away for a couple of weeks - I'm off to Vegas baby!! 

If any of you have an questions please ask George - he will also be picking up my emails.

I'll look forward to seeing the pics in a couple of weeks


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 14, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> *The Alien x Triangle auto Files *
> Ok so i live in one of those backward thinking states on the eastern coast of the USA, where the cultivation or possession of cannabis will get you more than just a ticket ! so for this reason all of my grows have to be stealth and limited. Right now i am at my max, but wanted to try out these alien x triangle seeds (Thank You) so this is what i came up with. It should hold me for a little while.


That's brilliant!


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 14, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Hi guys, I'm away for a couple of weeks - I'm off to Vegas baby!!
> 
> If any of you have an questions please ask George - he will also be picking up my emails.
> 
> I'll look forward to seeing the pics in a couple of weeks


Have a great time and be careful.


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 14, 2015)

UniDragon said:


> Have a great time and be careful.


Thanks 

I doubt I'll be careful though - an Irishman in a casino with free drink all night!! lol
I'll try to be lucky though


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 14, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Thanks
> 
> I doubt I'll be careful though - an Irishman in a casino with free drink all night!! lol
> I'll try to be lucky though


Do us irishboys proud buddy! Black Donnely style...wait that might be a bit far lol. My mom would've gave me this advice "don't come home dead or in the backseat of a cruiser" I love my mom


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 14, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Thanks
> 
> I doubt I'll be careful though - an Irishman in a casino with free drink all night!! lol
> I'll try to be lucky though


So long as Jack doesnt break Vegas, or drink it dry and returns safe we will call that a win lol


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 14, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Do us irishboys proud buddy! Black Donnely style...wait that might be a bit far lol. My mom would've gave me this advice "don't come home dead or in the backseat of a cruiser" I love my mom


lol, my mum gave me similar advice - my girlfriend's dad's advice was a little less jovial than that lol


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 14, 2015)

George Seeds said:


> So long as Jack doesnt break Vegas, or drink it dry and returns safe we will call that a win lol


I heard the free drinks waitresses in the casinos were told to stay away from the Irish crowds - apparently we were bankrupting the place lol


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 14, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> I heard the free drinks waitresses in the casinos were told to stay away from the Irish crowds - apparently we were bankrupting the place lol


Lmao!!


----------



## steff44 (Oct 14, 2015)

Enjoy!!! Watch out for em Hooker's!!...


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 14, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Hi guys, I'm away for a couple of weeks - I'm off to Vegas baby!!
> 
> If any of you have an questions please ask George - he will also be picking up my emails.
> 
> I'll look forward to seeing the pics in a couple of weeks


Enjoy! Was just there a month ago. Make sure to hit up Fremont st at night! Gets a little wild.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 14, 2015)

You guys have Vegas. All I get is the Fallsview Casino in Niagara... Not fair


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 17, 2015)

My package made it today! WOO-HOO! Thanks Jack and The Vault!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 17, 2015)

UniDragon said:


> My package made it today! WOO-HOO! Thanks Jack and The Vault!


Me too!! Too bad I missed the post office by 15 min and have to wait till Monday now....Dammit


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 17, 2015)

Placed the order on the 9th, processed and shipped on the 10th and it arrives on the 17th to Ontario, Canada pretty fucking good and quickest ship time from the UK I've had with a bank Good job George and Jack you rock!!!


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 17, 2015)

Anyone else finding these to be cal/mag whores? I can't seem to give them enough.


----------



## noysy (Oct 17, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Anyone else finding these to be cal/mag whores? I can't seem to give them enough.


I was just looking at mine this morning thinking the exact same thing. Yours in coco?


----------



## noysy (Oct 17, 2015)

Finally starting to get some sun in my part of town, hopefully turbo charge these aliens!


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 17, 2015)

noysy said:


> I was just looking at mine this morning thinking the exact same thing. Yours in coco?


No, mine is in soil. My normal is a few waters a week with occasional molasses. Couple times a month with cal mag. I'm using it weekly and still falling shy of the demand.


----------



## noysy (Oct 17, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> No, mine is in soil. My normal is a few waters a week with occasional molasses. Couple times a month with cal mag. I'm using it weekly and still falling shy of the demand.


Indeed a greedy alien.

Heres the other alien that took a few shots too germninate (shes 'special')

P.s yes thats a 3L milk container/ran out of pots haha


----------



## srt8666 (Oct 18, 2015)

Here is my alien. Roughly 4 weeks old.


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 18, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> Here is my alien. Roughly 4 weeks old.


Sweet! That looks more realistic compared to another poster who showed his to be 6 feet tall in 5 weeks. Nice job! I am interested to see how it matures.


----------



## srt8666 (Oct 18, 2015)

That's why I posted. I've never seen a 6ft auto lol. Thought I'd share anyways. She threw pistils at end of week 3. Has them all over. Stinks too! Can't wait


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## akmatanuska (Oct 18, 2015)

Dropped these 3 alien X triangle (in the back row) a few days ago. The other 3 are MK Ultra Auto, Cheese XXL Auto, and Auto Pounder With Cheese. Here we go!


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 19, 2015)

UniDragon said:


> My package made it today! WOO-HOO! Thanks Jack and The Vault!


sweeet


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 19, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Me too!! Too bad I missed the post office by 15 min and have to wait till Monday now....Dammit


its Monday now Yay !


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 19, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Placed the order on the 9th, processed and shipped on the 10th and it arrives on the 17th to Ontario, Canada pretty fucking good and quickest ship time from the UK I've had with a bank Good job George and Jack you rock!!!


thanks buddy


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 19, 2015)

George Seeds said:


> its Monday now Yay !


1 hour and they'll be in my hands


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 19, 2015)

Chernobyl (golden ticket aka Slymer pheno) X Blue Lime Pie and Blue Lime Pie X Platinum Cherry Pie will be here today too! Today couldn't get any better Other than a 12 he shift at work....


----------



## akmatanuska (Oct 19, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Chernobyl (golden ticket aka Slymer pheno) X Blue Lime Pie and Blue Lime Pie X Platinum Cherry Pie will be here today too! Today couldn't get any better Other than a 12 he shift at work....


Where'd you get the blue lime pie X platinum cherry pie? I have blue lime pie and sour nightmare kush from sincity


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 19, 2015)

akmatanuska said:


> Where'd you get the blue lime pie X platinum cherry pie? I have blue lime pie and sour nightmare kush from sincity


I've seen u on their forum buddy get ahold of CB lol he's got limited stocks of his crosses and is only letting em go to a select few


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 19, 2015)

A OG X Triangle is sitting there at home just waiting to be popped at 12pm!! Love the "Legalize Freedom" Tshirt too!! Will get some pics up tonight. Thx again Jack and George for the opportunity!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 19, 2015)

Back from Vegas yet Jack?


----------



## akmatanuska (Oct 19, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I've seen u on their forum buddy get ahold of CB lol he's got limited stocks of his crosses and is only letting em go to a select few


Ohhhh! I totally forgot he had that list of crosses he made. I've already got ahold of him I just need to email which I want.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 19, 2015)

akmatanuska said:


> Ohhhh! I totally forgot he had that list of crosses he made. I've already got ahold of him I just need to email which I want.


I got 45 seeds for $100 US not a bad deal considering it should all be FIRE!! lol I go by DSTRUKTVBAYC on HOTD.com


----------



## Don Geno (Oct 19, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Welcome to the new thread guys


Can I still get free beans?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 19, 2015)

Something showed up! Currently presoaking. Here we go! Thx again to everyone at The Vault!


----------



## srt8666 (Oct 20, 2015)

i didnt pre-soak. no need. i did that in the beginning and killed every fucking bean. i take 4 paper towels, fold them over, soak then ring out around 70%. place the seed on it, do the same for another paper towel, cover it and done. the alien popped in under 12 hours. soaking is a waste of time for me. since stopping, i've had a 100% germ rate


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 20, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> A OG X Triangle is sitting there at home just waiting to be popped at 12pm!! Love the "Legalize Freedom" Tshirt too!! Will get some pics up tonight. Thx again Jack and George for the opportunity!


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 20, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Back from Vegas yet Jack?


will be the end of the month before Jacks back, I am here if you need me of course


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 20, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> Can I still get free beans?


Yep, send me an email to [email protected] and ill reply with instructions


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 20, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3524801 Something showed up! Currently presoaking. Here we go! Thx again to everyone at The Vault!


You're welcome buddy


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 20, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> i didnt pre-soak. no need. i did that in the beginning and killed every fucking bean. i take 4 paper towels, fold them over, soak then ring out around 70%. place the seed on it, do the same for another paper towel, cover it and done. the alien popped in under 12 hours. soaking is a waste of time for me. since stopping, i've had a 100% germ rate


Only 12-24 hours nets me 95% pop rate never failed me before.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 20, 2015)

George Seeds said:


> will be the end of the month before Jacks back, I am here if you need me of course


Lucky bastard!


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Oct 20, 2015)

I'd love to get in on this if possible, I shot you guys an email  I'm short on likes, but long on love!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 20, 2015)

Day16 Update: I have never been so happy and pissed at the same time.
Happy because my girls are strong happy and seem to be growing fine !!!!!
Pissed because i had some people over last night (a small birth day party for a friend) and was bragging about my Roll it up / The Vault shirt, took it out to show everyone and left it on the couch. I woke up today and decided to put it on and would you believe one of those Mother F*&$#@s stole my shirt !!!!! who does shit like that ? good thing i did not tell them about my plants.


----------



## bertaluchi (Oct 20, 2015)

noysy said:


> I was just looking at mine this morning thinking the exact same thing. Yours in coco?


Mine are in coco with perlite and I have been using GH CocoTek nutes. It is 2 bottles for veg and 2 for bloom and I believe the second bottle is the extra cal/mag. I know it is added in there somewhere because I know if it was not I would be seeing some def. for sure. You might want to try it out. Seems to work good. I usually grow organic but I got a free sample from my hydro store and since this is a test type grow for me I just figured I would use these nutes.


----------



## Don Geno (Oct 20, 2015)

George Seeds said:


> Yep, send me an email to [email protected] and ill reply with instructions


Already sent my order cant wait!!! Thanks Vault!!! By far the coolest oppurtunity yet!!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 20, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Day16 Update: I have never been so happy and pissed at the same time.
> Happy because my girls are strong happy and seem to be growing fine !!!!!
> Pissed because i had some people over last night (a small birth day party for a friend) and was bragging about my Roll it up / The Vault shirt, took it out to show everyone and left it on the couch. I woke up today and decided to put it on and would you believe one of those Mother F*&$#@s stole my shirt !!!!! who does shit like that ? good thing i did not tell them about my plants.


I'm never surprised at how low people's will go. Makes me sick...


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 20, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> i didnt pre-soak. no need. i did that in the beginning and killed every fucking bean. i take 4 paper towels, fold them over, soak then ring out around 70%. place the seed on it, do the same for another paper towel, cover it and done. the alien popped in under 12 hours. soaking is a waste of time for me. since stopping, i've had a 100% germ rate


Possibly a stupid question: did you ph your water before you did this or did you use just regular tap water?


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 20, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I'm never surprised at how low people's will go. Makes me sick...


Especially so called friends


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 20, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Day16 Update: I have never been so happy and pissed at the same time.
> Happy because my girls are strong happy and seem to be growing fine !!!!!
> Pissed because i had some people over last night (a small birth day party for a friend) and was bragging about my Roll it up / The Vault shirt, took it out to show everyone and left it on the couch. I woke up today and decided to put it on and would you believe one of those Mother F*&$#@s stole my shirt !!!!! who does shit like that ? good thing i did not tell them about my plants.


Sweet!


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 20, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> Mine are in coco with perlite and I have been using GH CocoTek nutes. It is 2 bottles for veg and 2 for bloom and I believe the second bottle is the extra cal/mag. I know it is added in there somewhere because I know if it was not I would be seeing some def. for sure. You might want to try it out. Seems to work good. I usually grow organic but I got a free sample from my hydro store and since this is a test type grow for me I just figured I would use these nutes.


Thanks for the tip. I will look into that. Great idea!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 20, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I'm never surprised at how low people's will go. Makes me sick...





GrowJahsGift said:


> I'm never surprised at how low people's will go. Makes me sick...


I know right ! and after i provided all of the food, drinks, and herb. oh well i guess thats why it was the first and last time any of them have been to my house. i just think it's such a petty thing to do when someone shows you kindness.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 20, 2015)

It's definitely a hard thing to deal with. Had my best friend slide by and break into my house while my wife nd kids were sleeping nd I was at work 2 years ago and rip me for what I hadn't cut down yet. Best 4 girls and at least an elbow gone. Now like most other growers I'm an antisocial hermit with trust issues lol.


----------



## Don Geno (Oct 20, 2015)

Jahsgift couldnt of set it better myself


----------



## Don Geno (Oct 20, 2015)

George Seeds said:


> sweeet


When is it that we get a tracking number?  just to track that baby to the finish line


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 20, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> When is it that we get a tracking number?  just to track that baby to the finish line


7 days to Canada for me!!


----------



## Don Geno (Oct 20, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> 7 days to Canada for me!!


You doing a journal on em?


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 20, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your bad experience. Sucks when ppl show their true colors. I can count ppl I trust on one finger and that's my wife cuz she doesn't and never has smoked. She makes me grow it so I'm not an a$$hole lol. I'm grumpy when in pain. Seriously though. Being a hermit with your grow is the safest way to be. Have friends,just keep sh&t tight and don't brag or telL.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 20, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> You doing a journal on em?


Start it soon as work's over!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 20, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Sorry to hear of your bad experience. Sucks when ppl show their true colors. I can count ppl I trust on one finger and that's my wife cuz she doesn't and never has smoked. She makes me grow it so I'm not an a$$hole lol. I'm grumpy when in pain. Seriously though. Being a hermit with your grow is the safest way to be. Have friends,just keep sh&t tight and don't brag or telL.


It's ok he put up half the money for the equipment. Lol wasn't a total loss and I got to beat his ass for it. Lmao he ain't rippin me off again. I'm not a huge guy but I'm one that has learned how to tap into a visceral blackout rage when I have too. Might be the Irish in my blood idk lol my uncles were all loco. Anyway... You now have to get through a 130 lb. rottie and 4 steel entry doors to get into my room. If I don't catch u with my Mossberg As far as trusting people ur right about the one hand analogy, mom, dad and my brothers are it. I don't trust anyone else anymore and nobody knows I grow. Hardest part I found was running a killer grow and not being able to say "that's my shit" when they're all fucked up lol. Gotta put ur ego aside and use your brain!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 20, 2015)

After 24 hour soak, all 5 have split and you can see taps pushing out on 3/5. Tomorrow I'll have 5 happy lil sprouts! Using spring fed well water, natural PH 6.8, "Calcium-Hard" water. PPM 347. Cracks seeds like a mothef**ker


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 21, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Day16 Update: I have never been so happy and pissed at the same time.
> Happy because my girls are strong happy and seem to be growing fine !!!!!
> Pissed because i had some people over last night (a small birth day party for a friend) and was bragging about my Roll it up / The Vault shirt, took it out to show everyone and left it on the couch. I woke up today and decided to put it on and would you believe one of those Mother F*&$#@s stole my shirt !!!!! who does shit like that ? good thing i did not tell them about my plants.


Man thats terrible!


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 21, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> When is it that we get a tracking number?  just to track that baby to the finish line


pop an email to [email protected] 24 hours after you get the dispatch confirmation email and we will reply with your tracking number buddy


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 21, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> I know right ! and after i provided all of the food, drinks, and herb. oh well i guess thats why it was the first and last time any of them have been to my house. i just think it's such a petty thing to do when someone shows you kindness.


I couldn't agree more


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 21, 2015)

the wife just gave the thumbs up to build a new grow room. A 14x10 shed will be delivered next week! It will be insulated and sheet rocked and with ac/heat. 3 600 mph/hps for flower and a 600 mph for veg. I'm really stoked. I'll be able to bring my few mother plants home! Already ran dual 220 lines and gas for a wall mount heater. Only thing I don't have is a decent humidification system.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Oct 21, 2015)

Got my order ast week. Be in the pots this week. Love the shirt.


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 21, 2015)

Awesome shirt!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 21, 2015)

These A-OG X Tri's are ready to go! 1 tried to jump right out of the shell lol. Could see cotyledons poking out as far as the tap.


----------



## noysy (Oct 22, 2015)

Hand up for any left over T's. Will pay shipping jack


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 22, 2015)

noysy said:


> Hand up for any left over T's. Will pay shipping jack


Pop an email to [email protected] and state your RollItUp username and ill send over some instructions to join buddy


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Oct 22, 2015)

Yea thanks guys! Looks like seeds are on the way, can't wait to pop a few and see what's up!


----------



## akmatanuska (Oct 22, 2015)

Put them in there homes the other day. The 3 in the back are the AxT


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 22, 2015)

Afternoon all! Puff puff>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## noysy (Oct 22, 2015)

Pass pass >>>>>


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 22, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Afternoon all! Puff puff>>>>>>>>>>>>>





noysy said:


> Pass pass >>>>>


Let me hit that! I'm buying dirt weed ! Blech!!!


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 22, 2015)

Sorry so long for an update but I am so far not happy with the results from the first one that I ran. It never got more than 8 inches tall in a 3 gallon and started flowering hard. I will run it through and pop the remaining 2 to see if I can get anything out of them.


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 22, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Sorry so long for an update but I am so far not happy with the results from the first one that I ran. It never got more than 8 inches tall in a 3 gallon and started flowering hard. I will run it through and pop the remaining 2 to see if I can get anything out of them.


 I hope the next ones fare better for you buddy, keep us posted


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 22, 2015)

Will do. This is not a reflection on the genetics. I am not used to growing autos and I do not have the perfect environment for growing. Hopefully things will be better with the final 2 beans.


----------



## noysy (Oct 22, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Will do. This is not a reflection on the genetics. I am not used to growing autos and I do not have the perfect environment for growing. Hopefully things will be better with the final 2 beans.


Calmag and coco, 2 of auto's best friend


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 22, 2015)

noysy said:


> Calmag and coco, 2 of auto's best friend


I will keep that in mind.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 22, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Sorry so long for an update but I am so far not happy with the results from the first one that I ran. It never got more than 8 inches tall in a 3 gallon and started flowering hard. I will run it through and pop the remaining 2 to see if I can get anything out of them.


What type of light cycle did ya run man?


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 22, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> What type of light cycle did ya run man?


18/6 with my seedlings under a 600W MH.


----------



## noysy (Oct 22, 2015)

Try run them for 24hr or 20 dude.
----
P.s ive just put my autos in my tent due to bad weather in my part of the world, hopefully dont go into shock!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 22, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> 18/6 with my seedlings under a 600W MH.





noysy said:


> Try run them for 24hr or 20 dude.
> ----
> P.s ive just put my autos in my tent due to bad weather in my part of the world, hopefully dont go into shock!


Gonna run my 400MH on 24 hours till they throw hairs then drop to 20/4. Any of the "Auto" guys can chime in. Usually use to veg my photo girls, don't usually run autos... Bad past experience lol. Hope these girls change my mind on them. Liking the idea of 2 outdoor crops before my others. Running my TGA gear under my 1k to veg these are Plushberry, the Flav, Agent Orange and CC Sour Diesel at 65 days from seed.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## noysy (Oct 22, 2015)

Nice amazon bloke


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 22, 2015)

noysy said:


> Nice amazon bloke


lol mini jungle 
Thx man!


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 22, 2015)

noysy said:


> Try run them for 24hr or 20 dude.
> ----
> P.s ive just put my autos in my tent due to bad weather in my part of the world, hopefully dont go into shock!


Is that the standard for autos? This is my first dealing with them and so far I like regs/fems better. Maybe if I can get something from these last 2 I will keep running them.


----------



## noysy (Oct 22, 2015)

Its been tested for years that autos thrive better under 24hr. Do a quick google, a lot of discussion about it'

i personally dont have much first hand experience, but know people who do and have seen the results.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 22, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Is that the standard for autos? This is my first dealing with them and so far I like regs/fems better. Maybe if I can get something from these last 2 I will keep running them.


Guess you could say "standard" most people run them the way I'm going to or they just go 24hr all the way. My Dutch Passion Blueberry auto was like 6" tall when it flowered on 24hrs, only ended up with like 8g dry lol.


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 22, 2015)

I


noysy said:


> Its been tested for years that autos thrive better under 24hr. Do a quick google, a lot of discussion about it'
> 
> i personally dont have much first hand experience, but know people who do and have seen the results.





GrowJahsGift said:


> Guess you could say "standard" most people run them the way I'm going to or they just go 24hr all the way. My Dutch Passion Blueberry auto was like 6" tall when it flowered on 24hrs, only ended up with like 8g dry lol.


Thanks for the heads up guys. I will switch off the timer and see what happens.


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 22, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up guys. I will switch off the timer and see what happens.



Edit - timer reset!


----------



## noysy (Oct 22, 2015)

Ready steady liftoft

_*hopefully_


----------



## noysy (Oct 22, 2015)

Moved 2 aliens from Outside too inside, hopefully dont go into shock.

Others are newly sprouted midweek song autos


----------



## Sire Killem All (Oct 22, 2015)

noysy said:


> Its been tested for years that autos thrive better under 24hr. Do a quick google, a lot of discussion about it'
> 
> i personally dont have much first hand experience, but know people who do and have seen the results.


I personally think all things need a rest, would never run more then 21 hrs only a few places on earth get more sun and the are barren for the most part.


----------



## noysy (Oct 22, 2015)

I agree it sounds crazy, ive done a lot of reading on the subject and the proofs there (google.com)


----------



## Sire Killem All (Oct 22, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3526515


Are you super croping them? \ the autos?


----------



## noysy (Oct 22, 2015)

Nope.

Sure looks like it though huh haha

Since they have been outside, the gods wouldnt give me sun.so had not much of a choice to move them in


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 22, 2015)

Lol

I have alien OG clone only and triangle kush clone only in my stable.

And I have this alien x TK auto to try. I wonder how it'll compare to it's parents??


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 22, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Lol
> 
> I have alien OG clone only and triangle kush clone only in my stable.
> 
> And I have this alien x TK auto to try. I wonder how it'll compare to it's parents??


Me thinks you should give us a rundown of em both! I also am curious to see how they'd stack up but have no experience with the parents lol.
Just dropped mine in pro mix. Now the fun begins!


----------



## bertaluchi (Oct 23, 2015)

As far as light schedules go, I am running mine 18-6 and am seeing big plants for autos. I have a mephisto sour hound in there with the 5 alien X's and they are a good foot taller than the sour hound. All are about 3.5 feet from the dirt and are all done with the stretch. Now we are on to the bud building. I will post some new pics this weekend.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 23, 2015)

This is my first time running anything from Mephisto, will be interesting.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 23, 2015)

5 lil babies up and at it already. The story unfolds......


----------



## bellcore (Oct 24, 2015)

Not the best shots but here are my two girls. About 3' tall and fattening up.


----------



## bellcore (Oct 24, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> This is my first time running anything from Mephisto, will be interesting.


Hey GroJah, It has perviously been posted that this strain is *not* from Mephisto. Not sure who it is from but they grow nice.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 24, 2015)

bellcore said:


> Not the best shots but here are my two girls. About 3' tall and fattening up.
> View attachment 3527522 View attachment 3527523


LOOKING GOOOOOOOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 24, 2015)

bellcore said:


> Hey GroJah, It has perviously been posted that this strain is *not* from Mephisto. Not sure who it is from but they grow nice.





George Seeds said:


> Hi buddy, how did your friend contact The Vault? We respond to all enquiries but I suppose its possible if they sent an email it may not have reached us, if your friend would like to contact us then by all means we will be happy to help if we can.
> 
> How do we not label well? We are a seedbank not a breeder! All our seeds are sent in the original packaging apart from on very small occasions to certain locations when it needs to be repacked to be sent by super stealth.
> 
> ...


4th paragraph


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 24, 2015)

Times 5 lol.


----------



## bertaluchi (Oct 24, 2015)

bellcore said:


> Not the best shots but here are my two girls. About 3' tall and fattening up.
> View attachment 3527522 View attachment 3527523


Mine look very similar. Good Job Bro!


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 24, 2015)

I lost track of days. I know I posted their start somewhere, lol. I'm finding them a bit more needy than past grows. Can't seem to figure out what they need. My feed ph is proper as is the soil ph. I've only given molasses and cal mag but I thought that would be enough. Not looking too bad though
Edit. I do like the canopy they lay out. I haven't tweaked or tied and other than the tops, it's nice and flat
40 days from cracking


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 24, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3527762 View attachment 3527761 I lost track of days. I know I posted their start somewhere, lol. I'm finding them a bit more needy than past grows. Can't seem to figure out what they need. My feed ph is proper as is the soil ph. I've only given molasses and cal mag but I thought that would be enough. Not looking too bad though
> Edit. I do like the canopy they lay out. I haven't tweaked or tied and other than the tops, it's nice and flat
> 40 days from cracking


Thank you soreallytrulyvery much for posting these pics! Now I have more confidence in my original plan: grow all five in The Tron. I have a 5 gal smart pot. Do you think i could pull off all five Aliens in a five gal smart pot in a Tron?


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 24, 2015)

The two n the tent are each in 5 g smarts. All 5 in one might get messy. The smaller plant in front in Chernobyl in veg


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 24, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> The two n the tent are each in 5 g smarts. All 5 in one might get messy. The smaller plant in front in Chernobyl in veg


Excellent!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 25, 2015)

These have went up everywhere lol. 8 ppl at Walmart got new bumper stickers lmao! Some free advertising for Jack and George! Hopefully I score you guys some sales


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 25, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> The two n the tent are each in 5 g smarts. All 5 in one might get messy. The smaller plant in front in Chernobyl in veg


Definitely agree on 5 in one getting messy. You'll end up with 5 root bound autos.


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 25, 2015)

So two in a five gallon pot maximum?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 25, 2015)

UniDragon said:


> So two in a five gallon pot maximum?


Only one way to find out man. May still deal with roots competing with each other they may play nice lol. Old hippy growers I know still plant 3 seeds to a spot, thats outdoors tho... I'd go with 1-3gal each but if your using a tron ur limited on space so I say give it a go with 2 and journal it!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 25, 2015)

Small pot...small plant. She smells like coffee beans which is a very og kush like trait. 

Sorry for the potato camera shots this update. Gotta be around 40 days or so I'll have to check.

Though I've been at this for years this is my first attempt at organic soil. Think it was a little hot as she burned up a bit. Feel like a n00b again


----------



## Lucifder (Oct 26, 2015)

UniDragon said:


> So two in a five gallon pot maximum?


I use grow bags in my tron a 3 gallin bucket will fit but you'll habe trouble taking thw plant in and out since it'll be a tight fit you could break a light. I almost did.


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 26, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> These have went up everywhere lol. 8 ppl at Walmart got new bumper stickers lmao! Some free advertising for Jack and George! Hopefully I score you guys some sales View attachment 3528382


lol, love it


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 26, 2015)

George Seeds said:


> lol, love it


I never mind spreading the goodwill guys. I wish I could do more for you!


----------



## UniDragon (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks for your input everyone. I think I have a handle on this; especially knowing that if I have any issues all I have to do is ask for help. Y'all are great!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 26, 2015)

That what makes RIU so great!


----------



## Lucifder (Oct 27, 2015)

Caught some sort of mantis hanging out on the main cola. Its been 6 weeks since it broke soil I think 3 or 4 more weeks and she'll come down. This plant is definitely resistant to pests and and powdery mildew. Every morning there's a morning dew since its fall now and not one sign of her being phased of course I give her a little shake to get some water off other than that man is she starting to smell goood I can't wait!!!


----------



## noysy (Oct 28, 2015)

What 1 week of been inside does


----------



## srt8666 (Oct 28, 2015)

The alien. Under 2 300w led


----------



## ausscoob (Oct 28, 2015)

Been a long time reader on rollitup. But this thread made me sign up!how do i go about sourcing these seeds?thanks rollitup & the vault


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 28, 2015)

ausscoob said:


> Been a long time reader on rollitup. But this thread made me sign up!how do i go about sourcing these seeds?thanks rollitup & the vault


Send me an email buddy [email protected] and ill send back instructions, mention RIU in the email


----------



## ausscoob (Oct 28, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Send me an email buddy [email protected] and ill send back instructions, mention RIU in the email


done!!


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 28, 2015)

ausscoob said:


> done!!


replied


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm thinking around day 44


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 28, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3530562 View attachment 3530563
> I'm thinking around day 44


Looking good man!! Stacking nicely I see, here's mine at day.....6!!! Lol.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Oct 28, 2015)

I know I don't meet any of the requirements but this would be a great way for me to start off on my quest to growing my own weed and stop from having to buy this trash they have where I live. My mother has a green thumb and she's gonna help me but I have to get my own beans and lights.


----------



## noysy (Oct 28, 2015)

For freebies, who can complain


----------



## hondagrower420 (Oct 28, 2015)

Just sent my email through. Hopefully I get to grow some of this dank.


----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 28, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3530562 View attachment 3530563
> I'm thinking around day 44


Those look really good.
I'm wondering, I see some tip burn is that from nutes or heat?

2 of mine didn't like the little shot of nutes I gave them, but one of them loved it.
I see some saying they're hogs, but mine, no dice except for the one of course.


I have 2, 5 gallon pails ready for a couple more AxT's, gonna give them space and careful attention.


----------



## Don Geno (Oct 28, 2015)

Good stuff from all of you on this thread crazy how it blew up!! Waiting on mine hopefully come soon!! Just a few days!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 28, 2015)

Day 21 the two in soil just got transplanted to there final home 3 1/2 gallon pots, the one in the areogarden is about half the size of the others. all on 18/6 light cycle.


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 28, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> Those look really good.
> I'm wondering, I see some tip burn is that from nutes or heat?
> 
> 2 of mine didn't like the little shot of nutes I gave them, but one of them loved it.
> ...


----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 28, 2015)

^^
Thanks @twistedentities 
I dialled it way back and they've started to roll again.

Glad I have a couple seeds left. Gonna use a different tactic and not run a schedule with them.


----------



## noysy (Oct 28, 2015)

Forgot too add these aliens lovee, black strap molases. Proof is in my picture up above, 1 week transformation (roidss)


----------



## noysy (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## hondagrower420 (Oct 29, 2015)

Is everything complete when it tells me to send cash or money order. Does that mean that I have completed the offer?

This is basses. The vault and rollitup are the best.


----------



## noysy (Oct 29, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> Is everything complete when it tells me to send cash or money order. Does that mean that I have completed the offer?
> 
> This is basses. The vault and rollitup are the best.


Pretty sure it says what to do in the e-mail ?


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 29, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> replied


Great promo, will I receive an email when they are shipped? I already received conformation of order..


----------



## hondagrower420 (Oct 29, 2015)

It does.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Oct 29, 2015)

Order confirmed!


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 29, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> Is everything complete when it tells me to send cash or money order. Does that mean that I have completed the offer?
> 
> This is basses. The vault and rollitup are the best.


yep, if you progressed the full way through the cart then got to the page about sending in cash / money order then its all done, the site will also send you a confirmation email when we have processed it for you.


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 29, 2015)

jerryb73 said:


> Great promo, will I receive an email when they are shipped? I already received conformation of order..


yes you will get a completed notification too when we have it ready for the postie to pick up from us.


----------



## Lucifder (Oct 29, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> The alien. Under 2 300w led


Did you run all 5 bro?


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Oct 29, 2015)

Pretty psyched, got my package today  I'll have room to run 3 of them right away, actually fills a hole in my schedule very nicely  Unfortunately I got the t-shirt in L instead of the XL I asked for, but looks great on the wall and I'm not complaining. Really cool promo and I'm always happy for free beans, Thanks guys @ The Vault!


----------



## Lisa martinez (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm so close! How long do I have until its over?


----------



## Lisa martinez (Oct 30, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Day 21 the two in soil just got transplanted to there final home 3 1/2 gallon pots, the one in the areogarden is about half the size of the others. all on 18/6 light cycle.


They look good.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 30, 2015)

Lisa martinez said:


> They look good.


Thank you ! still have a long way to go.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Oct 30, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Thank you ! still have a long way to go.


Hope it turns out good for you. I will be checking in on your grow. Trying to get in on it myself.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 30, 2015)

Lisa martinez said:


> Hope it turns out good for you. I will be checking in on your grow. Trying to get in on it myself.


stay active and im sure you will get there, the people at the Vault are the best.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Oct 30, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> stay active and im sure you will get there, the people at the Vault are the best.


I'm almost there keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 30, 2015)

Lisa martinez said:


> I'm almost there keep your fingers crossed for me.


Just got you up to 50 likes so u qualify.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Oct 30, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Just got you up to 50 likes so u qualify.


You ROCK.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 30, 2015)

Lisa martinez said:


> You ROCK.


Sometimes....more often I ROLL!


----------



## Lisa martinez (Oct 30, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Sometimes....more often I ROLL!


Hahaha LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa martinez (Oct 30, 2015)

Just sent my email. Thank you to everyone! This is truly the best place. I never dreamed I would get this much help when I decided to start growing my own. Excited about the next chapter.


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi guys, I hope you're all well - I'm back from my Vegas/California trip - I had a great time!
Vegas is awesome!! 
I hope your girls have all been coming on well


----------



## Lisa martinez (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure if I did something wrong got a screen that asked me to please send payment to address. Sorry I am so happy/nervous I think I messed up somewhere.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 30, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Hi guys, I hope you're all well - I'm back from my Vegas/California trip - I had a great time!
> Vegas is awesome!!
> I hope your girls have all been coming on well


Welcome back Jack !!!!!!! now you need a vacation to recuperate from your vacation.


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 30, 2015)

Lisa martinez said:


> Not sure if I did something wrong got a screen that asked me to please send payment to address. Sorry I am so happy/nervous I think I messed up somewhere.


Nope, you've done it correctly; I'll get it sent out to you today


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 30, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Welcome back Jack !!!!!!! now you need a vacation to recuperate from your vacation.


Thanks buddy 
I really do need a vacation to recover - the jetlag has been difficult; and put that on top of the exhaustion catching up on us after sleeping 4 hours a night in Vegas.
But it was totally worth it!


----------



## noysy (Oct 30, 2015)

Mine arrived today.

Excellent shipping time from half way across the globe.

-rock on the vault


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 30, 2015)

noysy said:


> Mine arrived today.
> 
> Excellent shipping time from half way across the globe.
> 
> -rock on the vault


----------



## Lisa martinez (Oct 30, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Nope, you've done it correctly; I'll get it sent out to you today


The Vault rules.


----------



## Jack Vault (Oct 30, 2015)

Lisa martinez said:


> The Vault rules.


I wholeheartedly agree!


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 30, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> I wholeheartedly agree!


I also concur


----------



## bertaluchi (Oct 30, 2015)

Welcome back Jack!  
You earned a look-see inside my garden. Sorry the pics are not quality, I only have a shitty camera on my old tablet.


----------



## noysy (Oct 30, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> Welcome back Jack!View attachment 3532108View attachment 3532109 View attachment 3532110
> You earned a look-see inside my garden. Sorry the pics are not quality, I only have a shitty camera on my old tablet.


Lovelyyy 

How old are they?


----------



## bertaluchi (Oct 30, 2015)

noysy said:


> Lovelyyy
> 
> How old are they?


Not sure, I have not been counting but I would say about 45-50 days


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 30, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Nope, you've done it correctly; I'll get it sent out to you today


Got my order conformation on Friday the 23rd and haven't heard anything else.. Is all good?


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 31, 2015)

@Jack Vault 
Just wanted to update, got a knock on the door bout 20min ago and to my surprise it's my package from the Vault!! Thanks guys I'll get up picks soon as I get them popping


----------



## twistedentities (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 31, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3532817


sweet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 31, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3532843 View attachment 3532844 View attachment 3532845


Bro they look gooooooood.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 31, 2015)

Just gettn goin lol


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 1, 2015)

To those who say they are heavy feeders, mine is. 5 gallon smart pots, coco coir perlite, head formula / my own, and it's wanting it daily. Never ran an auto before, but other photos I've got in 3 gallons that are further along don't feed that much.


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 2, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> Welcome back Jack!View attachment 3532108View attachment 3532109 View attachment 3532110
> You earned a look-see inside my garden. Sorry the pics are not quality, I only have a shitty camera on my old tablet.


Thanks Buddy 

Your garden is looking great! 
Is that the AxT?


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 2, 2015)

jerryb73 said:


> Got my order conformation on Friday the 23rd and haven't heard anything else.. Is all good?


Send me an email buddy and I'll look into it for you 
[email protected]


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 2, 2015)

jerryb73 said:


> @Jack Vault
> Just wanted to update, got a knock on the door bout 20min ago and to my surprise it's my package from the Vault!! Thanks guys I'll get up picks soon as I get them popping


That's great news buddy 
I'm glad they got there safely


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 2, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3532817


Wow, looking great!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 2, 2015)

Here's 2 days progression quick movers! Got a weak feeding yesterday.


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Nov 2, 2015)

Looks great  I'm curious, are you planning to pot up? This is my first run of autos so I only started with 2 seeds (in case I do something dumb lol) in #5 pots in Sunshine #4, just broke ground today. I'll gladly take any auto-related advice/experiences, I love to learn and I actually could really do with a good run on these 
I just want to again thank Jack and George (and everyone else @the Vault) for this great promo, I feel really lucky to be included and I plan to contribute as much as I can to the process. I'll be growing these first 2 under 600w HID, I assume 18/6 MH for a month then maybe switch to HPS? Stay 18/6 the whole way or work down in increments? I have some homework to do no doubt lol..


----------



## Lucifder (Nov 2, 2015)

I cut mine down a week early and made bubble hash with it I ran out of meds and wasnt feeling to well but just as I figured it was a killer smoke! Im drying the second run as we speak!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 2, 2015)

GuyLeDuche said:


> Looks great  I'm curious, are you planning to pot up? This is my first run of autos so I only started with 2 seeds (in case I do something dumb lol) in #5 pots in Sunshine #4, just broke ground today. I'll gladly take any auto-related advice/experiences, I love to learn and I actually could really do with a good run on these
> I just want to again thank Jack and George (and everyone else @the Vault) for this great promo, I feel really lucky to be included and I plan to contribute as much as I can to the process. I'll be growing these first 2 under 600w HID, I assume 18/6 MH for a month then maybe switch to HPS? Stay 18/6 the whole way or work down in increments? I have some homework to do no doubt lol..


I'm gonna wait and see how tall in 3 weeks will give me a better idea of its need in flowering will end up in either a 2 or 3 gal depending on size and root ball. And I'd go 20/4 till you see hairs then maybe go to 18/6


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi guys, we are almost out of the AxT seeds, so this is just a notice to let all you latecomers know that this comparative grow is now officially closed.

But not to worry if you have missed out on this one – keep your eyes peeled because we will be doing another comparative grow early next year


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 3, 2015)

Did I qualify I emailed you yesterday??


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 3, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> Did I qualify I emailed you yesterday??


Yep, you got in just in time buddy 
You're gonna be one of the last sent out; I'm just in the process of getting an email sent out to you


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks Jack... order has been submitted I feel kinda special seen as I'm the last one... thanks again can't wait to get these little beans on the go!!


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 3, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> Thanks Jack... order has been submitted I feel kinda special seen as I'm the last one... thanks again can't wait to get these little beans on the go!!


You're very welcome buddy 

I've sent the email off to you.


----------



## akmatanuska (Nov 3, 2015)

Here's an update for mine. 3 weeks from the day they went into the jiffy. About 2 weeks from lil baby sprouts. temps stay between 75-79. Humidity is 50-60 depending on the time of day. They've been fed 2ml each of advanced grow/micro/bloom and voodoo juice. Gonna feed them plain ph'd water today. The other 3 strains are starting to show nute burn but the AxT aren't really they're pretty tough when only at 3-4 sets of leaves.


----------



## bertaluchi (Nov 3, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Thanks Buddy
> 
> Your garden is looking great!
> Is that the AxT?


I have 5 AXT's and one Sour Hound from Mephisto in the back. The pic of the bud with the indica looking leafs is the Sour Hound.


----------



## Lucifder (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks again guys this is what I pulled from one plant it was close to 2 ft with golf ball nugs that were caked! The smoke is so bomb I love that earthy og taste kinda bummed because I actually wanted to run the rest of the seeds and I think my dog got to em because I can't find em at all


----------



## Lucifder (Nov 3, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> Thanks again guys this is what I pulled from one plant it was close to 2 ft with golf ball nugs that were caked! The smoke is so bomb I love that earthy og taste kinda bummed because I actually wanted to run the rest of the seeds and I think my dog got to em because I can't find em at all


And the blue cheese I got from you guys is at 34 days since the flip and there stacking fast and as that is happening the smells is definitely getting stronger I post her up in a bit 

@Jack Vault @George Seeds


----------



## steff44 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hopefully I will get mine started at the week end..Will have to go 12\12 for the 1st 5 weeks,as I have a pheno in tent about 3 weeks into flowering so when done will bump up the hours to 14\10..16\8 & onto 18\6..will I lose much overall yield due to starting off 12\12??Any answers much appreciated guys


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 3, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> Thanks again guys this is what I pulled from one plant it was close to 2 ft with golf ball nugs that were caked! The smoke is so bomb I love that earthy og taste kinda bummed because I actually wanted to run the rest of the seeds and I think my dog got to em because I can't find em at all


Wish I found that in my kids Halloween candy!


----------



## bertaluchi (Nov 3, 2015)

steff44 said:


> Hopefully I will get mine started at the week end..Will have to go 12\12 for the 1st 5 weeks,as I have a pheno in tent about 3 weeks into flowering so when done will bump up the hours to 14\10..16\8 & onto 18\6..will I lose much overall yield due to starting off 12\12??Any answers much appreciated guys


I think it might be a significant bit less as far as yield goes because the life span of an auto is so short. 5 weeks is 35 days which is the entire veg cycle of an auto and maybe even some of the early flowering. This is the time when your plant builds is structure for producing buds. If you go 12/12 from the start you will probably have very short/small plants. And small plants=small yield. I think you would be way better off just waiting until your photo plants are done so you can get your autos off to a good start.. Just my 2 cents bro. Good Luck Dude!


----------



## green217 (Nov 3, 2015)

Just completed my order, thanks for the beans, I'll be sure to throw some pics up for sure.
How big are these getting under 600w?


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 4, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> Thanks again guys this is what I pulled from one plant it was close to 2 ft with golf ball nugs that were caked! The smoke is so bomb I love that earthy og taste kinda bummed because I actually wanted to run the rest of the seeds and I think my dog got to em because I can't find em at all


Naughty dog! lol

And cool to see you were able to pull a peanut buttercup off the plant too - sweet!!


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 4, 2015)

green217 said:


> Just completed my order, thanks for the beans, I'll be sure to throw some pics up for sure.
> How big are these getting under 600w?


You're very welcome buddy


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 4, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> Thanks again guys this is what I pulled from one plant it was close to 2 ft with golf ball nugs that were caked! The smoke is so bomb I love that earthy og taste kinda bummed because I actually wanted to run the rest of the seeds and I think my dog got to em because I can't find em at all


That takes SWEET !!!!!!! to a whole different level. (hahaha) thats awesome.


----------



## Lucifder (Nov 4, 2015)

steff44 said:


> Hopefully I will get mine started at the week end..Will have to go 12\12 for the 1st 5 weeks,as I have a pheno in tent about 3 weeks into flowering so when done will bump up the hours to 14\10..16\8 & onto 18\6..will I lose much overall yield due to starting off 12\12??Any answers much appreciated guys


If you already have another plant in flowering ii would recommend to let her finish. changing the light schedule that many times could confuse your plant thats already flowering and cause her to hermie on you, you could do the auto flower for 12/12 in a good sized bucket or just wait? Good luck brotha


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 4, 2015)

hey lucifder....how long did you let the one that you made hash with go? and how long for the other one? mine is 5 weeks and 3 days from breaking soil. she showed sex at 2 weeks. i'm thinking 10 to 11 weeks total


----------



## Lucifder (Nov 4, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> hey lucifder....how long did you let the one that you made hash with go? and how long for the other one? mine is 5 weeks and 3 days from breaking soil. she showed sex at 2 weeks. i'm thinking 10 to 11 weeks total


Same here right at the end of week two it slowed done and threw out her first couple of pistils, this is the first time I grow an auto and I almost feel like its growing a regular seed on a 12/12 schedule because from what everyone says plants still have around two weeks of vegging when you make the flip to flower, thus the end of the "stretch" but with that being said mine was around 6 weeks a few days before the 7th week. I think either george seeds or jack vault said it finishes around week 8 but me, I always let em ride out an extra week just to be sure I get a good couch lock effect that I really need for ailments. Another good tool is a microscope, check out the Color of the thc. Good luck brotha man.


----------



## Lucifder (Nov 4, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Naughty dog! lol
> 
> And cool to see you were able to pull a peanut buttercup off the plant too - sweet!!


hahaha That was the best of the plant! I was pretty stoned that the color of the hash being so similar to peanute butter had me gazing for a bit haha wish you guys could have a taste of this A x T hash. Here's the blue cheese I clearly have some more defoliation to do this girl is short, bushy and real leggy, even though I did LST she's still real busy looking, imagine if I didn't take down any leaves


----------



## Lucifder (Nov 4, 2015)

Good thing I took her down when I did, just yesterday we had a thunderstorm in socal so much rain and loud heavy thunder, so loud it caught me off guard and startled me causing me to knock my bong over on myself...yay


----------



## Don Geno (Nov 4, 2015)

@Lucifder looks like you had a good run!


----------



## bertaluchi (Nov 4, 2015)

I looked at my Alien X's today and the buds are really starting to fatten up. I'm around 3 weeks from start of flower and the flowers looked small and airy until a day or two ago. They are getting really fat, really fast. So if your looking at your plants and seeing some small buds, don't fear, they will get big and fat and full of trichomes.


----------



## bertaluchi (Nov 4, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> hahaha That was the best of the plant! I was pretty stoned that the color of the hash being so similar to peanute butter had me gazing for a bit haha wish you guys could have a taste of this A x T hash. Here's the blue cheese I clearly have some more defoliation to do this girl is short, bushy and real leggy, even though I did LST she's still real busy looking, imagine if I didn't take down any leaves


Nice looking plant. I love the blue cheese. Do you always defoliate?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 4, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> That takes SWEET !!!!!!! to a whole different level. (hahaha) thats awesome.





Lucifder said:


> Good thing I took her down when I did, just yesterday we had a thunderstorm in socal so much rain and loud heavy thunder, so loud it caught me off guard and startled me causing me to knock my bong over on myself...yay


LMAO that happened to me last week! Thunder booms and my asshole cat sprung straight up about 3' and took my bong out on the way down....stinky goodness in my lap


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 4, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> Same here right at the end of week two it slowed done and threw out her first couple of pistils, this is the first time I grow an auto and I almost feel like its growing a regular seed on a 12/12 schedule because from what everyone says plants still have around two weeks of vegging when you make the flip to flower, thus the end of the "stretch" but with that being said mine was around 6 weeks a few days before the 7th week. I think either george seeds or jack vault said it finishes around week 8 but me, I always let em ride out an extra week just to be sure I get a good couch lock effect that I really need for ailments. Another good tool is a microscope, check out the Color of the thc. Good luck brotha man.


thanks man! i love the couch lock effects too!! i have never grown an auto either. i've got a loupe and a microscope.


----------



## Lucifder (Nov 4, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> Nice looking plant. I love the blue cheese. Do you always defoliate?


I dont always defoliate it all depends on the strain, this one blue cheese pheno had real tight node spacing it was hard to tell what leaf belonged where.


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi jack my parcel has arrived but there were no seeds inside just a t shirt and 2 promo cards telling me about 10% off pretty bummed out that there wasn't any beans


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## THCBrain (Nov 5, 2015)

My bad I found them they were tucked up in the sleeve of the T Shirt


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 5, 2015)

Had a stoner moment as stated by Jack himself lol


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 5, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> My bad I found them they were tucked up in the sleeve of the T Shirt


I should put on the "completed" email: Don't open open your package if you're wasted! lolol


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 5, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> I should put on the "completed" email: Don't open open your package if you're wasted! lolol


Yeah that'd be a good idea!


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 5, 2015)

I have put 2 seeds into germination wish I could put all 5 in, I just don't have the space so ill be doing these beans in 2 runs I have been and bought some coco natural and have made a mix containing 60% coco 30% perlite (pre soaked) and 10% clay pebbles mainly for drainage will post as I go along with pictures when the seeds have sprouted.


----------



## UniDragon (Nov 5, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> Same here right at the end of week two it slowed done and threw out her first couple of pistils, this is the first time I grow an auto and I almost feel like its growing a regular seed on a 12/12 schedule because from what everyone says plants still have around two weeks of vegging when you make the flip to flower, thus the end of the "stretch" but with that being said mine was around 6 weeks a few days before the 7th week. I think either george seeds or jack vault said it finishes around week 8 but me, I always let em ride out an extra week just to be sure I get a good couch lock effect that I really need for ailments. Another good tool is a microscope, check out the Color of the thc. Good luck brotha man.


Lucifder, did you trim, fim or prune your autos at all? I have read conflicting things about autos; some say not to remove even a leaf from an auto because you may shock it and some say pruning is specific to each auto. I am just curious as to weather you pruned yours or not.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 5, 2015)

@Jack Vault @George Seeds any idea what strain is lined up for the next comparative?


----------



## hondagrower420 (Nov 5, 2015)

Got my package. Thanks the vault.


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey unidragon, I trimmed all the lowers on mine the day I saw pistils. She became extremely bushy. She never slowed, and she is rocking


----------



## hondagrower420 (Nov 5, 2015)

Anyone got some pics?


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 5, 2015)

Here Honda....this was last night. 5 weeks and 2 days since it broke coco


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 5, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> Here Honda....this was last night. 5 weeks and 2 days since it broke coco


NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 5, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thanks! first auto. killed every other one ive tried. thank god i only did one of these and can run the other 4. this is under 2 marshydro 300w led. however, tonight it got a big upgrade. its now under a 600w hps.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 5, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> thanks! first auto. killed every other one ive tried. thank god i only did one of these and can run the other 4. this is under 2 marshydro 300w led. however, tonight it got a big upgrade. its now under a 600w hps.


Keep on doing what your doing !!!!!!! looks great i am sure the new light is gonna help a lot, Happy growing.


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 5, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Keep on doing what your doing !!!!!!! looks great i am sure the new light is gonna help a lot, Happy growing.


It's my modified version of the h3ad formula. Had 1 issue of under watering. Looked and it was droopy as hell. Lol. Didn't think she would drink that fast being in a 5 gallon. Seeing how much she has bloomed under the led, I've got no doubt she will get fat really quick


----------



## Lucifder (Nov 5, 2015)

UniDragon said:


> Lucifder, did you trim, fim or prune your autos at all? I have read conflicting things about autos; some say not to remove even a leaf from an auto because you may shock it and some say pruning is specific to each auto. I am just curious as to weather you pruned yours or not.


I never touched


UniDragon said:


> Lucifder, did you trim, fim or prune your autos at all? I have read conflicting things about autos; some say not to remove even a leaf from an auto because you may shock it and some say pruning is specific to each auto. I am just curious as to weather you pruned yours or not.


All I did to mine was remove the fan leaves that were more real damaged, only of course becuase I had my plants outisde and got damge from some pests before i could catch cus i play god in my garden and they all die. but other than that ii would not recommend topping or fimming, I only prune leaves if the bud sites are blocked from the light but these autos were a little stretchy with good node spacing so I wouldn't prune either. Remember autos only have about 2 or 3 weeks before they start to flower any thing you do stunt her growth for a bit cannot be undone as they will continue to flower resulting in smaller plants. Good luck brotha man.


----------



## Lucifder (Nov 5, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> Here Honda....this was last night. 5 weeks and 2 days since it broke coco


Niiice brotha, is that all one plant? My teo p henos were lanky with golf ball nugs, leaning to the og side


----------



## Lucifder (Nov 5, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> thanks! first auto. killed every other one ive tried. thank god i only did one of these and can run the other 4. this is under 2 marshydro 300w led. however, tonight it got a big upgrade. its now under a 600w hps.


How's your harvest with that led? I been considering getting an led


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 5, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> Niiice brotha, is that all one plant? My teo p henos were lanky with golf ball nugs, leaning to the og side


Lol yes that's one plant. Saved the other 4 for different comparisons. She is a beast that's for sure


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 5, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> How's your harvest with that led? I been considering getting an led


I had a bagseed sativa that spent it's whole life under just 1 300w led (Marshydro) with maybe a tiny bit of the hps on the lowers. That plant alone gave me 5 ounces on the dot. In a 2 gallon smart pot. So I'm sold on the 300w's. the 150w led however (or 240w) is not worth it.


----------



## UniDragon (Nov 5, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> Hey unidragon, I trimmed all the lowers on mine the day I saw pistils. She became extremely bushy. She never slowed, and she is rocking[/QUOTEok thanks! I'll try to remember that


----------



## UniDragon (Nov 5, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> I never touched
> 
> 
> All I did to mine was remove the fan leaves that were more real damaged, only of course becuase I had my plants outisde and got damge from some pests before i could catch cus i play god in my garden and they all die. but other than that ii would not recommend topping or fimming, I only prune leaves if the bud sites are blocked from the light but these autos were a little stretchy with good node spacing so I wouldn't prune either. Remember autos only have about 2 or 3 weeks before they start to flower any thing you do stunt her growth for a bit cannot be undone as they will continue to flower resulting in smaller plants. Good luck brotha man.


ok cool thanks


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 5, 2015)

Only 12 days in on mine and these great looking plants are getting me excited!!!


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 5, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Only 12 days in on mine and these great looking plants are getting me excited!!!


Size pot and medium?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 5, 2015)

I meant everyone else's lol although mine r ok too. My 5 are just in starter pots in ProMix Hp. 12 days from seed.


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 6, 2015)

i know what ya meant, i was just asking you. i just recently started following this along. i always read dont do less than 5 gallon for auto's so thats what mine are in


----------



## noysy (Nov 6, 2015)

Bottom left is the alien(blue bucket), others are assorted autos, and the other 2 babys are some barneys farm. getting ready for when the autos are finished.

P.s dealing with some strange humidity atm, in the high 60s which we are trying to rectify


----------



## noysy (Nov 6, 2015)

Better pics. Nice stems on it (hopefully big buds)


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 6, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> @Jack Vault @George Seeds any idea what strain is lined up for the next comparative?


We don't have confirmation on it yet buddy, as the Mephisto guys are trying to get the seeds ready, but I can tell you that if/when it is confirmed it is going to be an awesome strain!! 
It will be a photo fem next time, not an auto.


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 6, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> Got my package. Thanks the vault.


Nice one 
You're very welcome buddy


----------



## noysy (Nov 6, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> We don't have confirmation on it yet buddy, as the Mephisto guys are trying to get the seeds ready, but I can tell you that if/when it is confirmed it is going to be an awesome strain!!
> It will be a photo fem next time, not an auto.


Wow am i hearing another give away?


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 6, 2015)

noysy said:


> Wow am i hearing another give away?


The next comparative grow will be early next year


----------



## noysy (Nov 6, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> The next comparative grow will be early next year


Cant wait. Bring on 2016!


----------



## noysy (Nov 6, 2015)

Going through pictures of my alien. And too think she was only this big roughly a fortnight ago, shows how fast shes grown





Current pics of her, are a few posts up there


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 6, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> i know what ya meant, i was just asking you. i just recently started following this along. i always read dont do less than 5 gallon for auto's so thats what mine are in


I was goin with a 3 gal to finish but I'm also lacking much auto experience


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 6, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I was goin with a 3 gal to finish but I'm also lacking much auto experience


My alien is in a 5 gallon with coco. She drinks it dry within 14 hours. More than others I have in 3 gallon. This is my first auto, and I don't know if it's a genetics thing or an auto thing, but iI won't go smaller on autos than 5. Bigger pot, bigger root...can't hurt I guess


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 6, 2015)

1 outta 2 seeds popped so far nice fat tap root dropped into a 5 gallon air pot, 2nd seed is being a mardy bean and not coming out to play... I'll be paitent with it..


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 6, 2015)

I should get about 3 days wet to dry in my pro mix kind of why I use it. Working 5 12hr shifts a week I need the leeway. I'll see w the rootball looks like in a couple weeks and either go with a 3 or bigger depending.


----------



## bertaluchi (Nov 6, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> We don't have confirmation on it yet buddy, as the Mephisto guys are trying to get the seeds ready, but I can tell you that if/when it is confirmed it is going to be an awesome strain!!
> It will be a photo fem next time, not an auto.


Wow, a photo from the Mephisto guys? That sounds very interesting. I am well versed in their auto's and I have never grown one that I don't like. Personal favorite is Sour Hound but I am very interested in trying a photo from Mephisto. That company is one of the reasons I like to grow autos. They do things the right way and Mitch is a great guy with great costumer service. Can't Wait @Jack Vault


----------



## noysy (Nov 6, 2015)

*cough*


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## srt8666 (Nov 6, 2015)

Yo twisted...how old is that? From sprout


----------



## noysy (Nov 7, 2015)

Today


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 7, 2015)

Both plants have very different smells. One is very sweet, the other is piney


srt8666 said:


> Yo twisted...how old is that? From sprout


i think they cracked on sept 18.


----------



## noysy (Nov 7, 2015)

Twisted. Did you get white hairs early? Still no sign on my alien


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey noy, mine threw them around week 2 from sprout


----------



## noysy (Nov 7, 2015)

Hmmm. Hopefully pop up over night 

However i cant see signs of male/herm yet....


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 7, 2015)

noysy said:


> Twisted. Did you get white hairs early? Still no sign on my alien


I had hairs start at around 19 days


----------



## noysy (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah i would of thought.

Just seems strange, hopefully the pistol fairys come out to play. I like the blue bucket


----------



## ricky1lung (Nov 7, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> I had hairs start at around 19 days


Nice job twisted, your AxT is stacking up nice!


----------



## noysy (Nov 7, 2015)

Took close ups. So i could get a second opinion

Looking female/ish to me


----------



## ricky1lung (Nov 7, 2015)

noysy said:


> Took close ups. So i could get a second opinion
> 
> Looking female/ish to me
> View attachment 3537503 View attachment 3537504 View attachment 3537505


Hard to tell yet but is that PM on the leaves?
They look nice and green.


----------



## noysy (Nov 7, 2015)

Ive been foiler feeding with biobiz grow and mollases. So im assuming its residue from that?


----------



## ricky1lung (Nov 7, 2015)

noysy said:


> Ive been foiler feeding with biobiz grow and mollases. So im assuming its residue from that?


Yup probably is, wasn't sure if it was a treatment or something different.
Shouldn't be long until she starts tossing hairs for ya.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 7, 2015)

Noysy, just be patient man. It's a weed after all, it'll show it's sex when its ready.


----------



## noysy (Nov 7, 2015)

Your right. Im just nervous as this is my first time with auto's.

My shout for a


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 7, 2015)

Nothing wrong with being an excited parent man, I wouldnt be a good member here if i didnt remind my fellow gardeners how easy it is to get carried away.........just wait till everytime you look at her she's full of flowers and flavors......lmao then its on like tron!


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 7, 2015)

noysy said:


> Your right. Im just nervous as this is my first time with auto's.
> 
> My shout for a



It's my first run too. I killed all other autos I tried. If you made it into veg I'd say you'll be good


----------



## Lisa martinez (Nov 7, 2015)

Still waiting on mine to arrive, but i have learned so much from you guys already. (thanks) just have to find out what lights im going with (something homemade) and i am ready.


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 7, 2015)

Lisa martinez said:


> Still waiting on mine to arrive, but i have learned so much from you guys already. (thanks) just have to find out what lights im going with (something homemade) and i am ready.


I started my alien under a Marshydro 300W LED. It cost me $67 with free shipping. I'd recommend something like that...even though it's not homemade lol. I used that same light and pulled 5 ounces alone. Not saying use Marshydro, it's just what I have


----------



## Lisa martinez (Nov 7, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> I started my alien under a Marshydro 300W LED. It cost me $67 with free shipping. I'd recommend something like that...even though it's not homemade lol. I used that same light and pulled 5 ounces alone. Not saying use Marshydro, it's just what I have


Thanks i am looking it up now.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 7, 2015)

Wow i'm running my light's on 18/6 but when i checked them today one spit out hairs ? I switched them to 12/12 (auto's i guess when they are ready they are ready)


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 7, 2015)

why did you switch to 12 12? autos should be 18/6 up to 24/0. from my understanding, your going to kill your yeilds if you switch to less light. mine have been on 20/4 since sprout


----------



## steff44 (Nov 7, 2015)

That extra 1 hour you get daily will come in handy lol


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 7, 2015)

hahahahahaha. thanks steff....im from another world, we have 25 hour days...we grow bigger and better bud cuz that one hour. ha. i'm baked


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 7, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> why did you switch to 12 12? autos should be 18/6 up to 24/0. from my understanding, your going to kill your yeilds if you switch to less light. mine have been on 20/4 since sprout


Yes i caught it as soon as my high wore off a little bit (haha) switched it back to 18/6. i never run 24/0 because i believe everything needs to rest some (to each there own) but then again im new to auto's.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 7, 2015)

2 weeks in and throwing nice fuzzies out the bottoms of the pots time fo an up potting to finishing containers.


----------



## noysy (Nov 7, 2015)

"Marijuana smoke fresh"

Love a healthy plant

Good luck on your grow


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 7, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Yes i caught it as soon as my high wore off a little bit (haha) switched it back to 18/6. i never run 24/0 because i believe everything needs to rest some (to each there own) but then again im new to auto's.


I believe in rest too. I think 20/4 is great for this auto. I've got some other photos in the same tent and they have been slow growing. I don't think they like the 20 hour days.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 7, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> I believe in rest too. I think 20/4 is great for this auto. I've got some other photos in the same tent and they have been slow growing. I don't think they like the 20 hour days.


Thanks i am gonna take your advice on that for the next two. I'm about to germinate them tonight.


----------



## noysy (Nov 7, 2015)

Indeed the alien loves 24hr lighting. However i have 2 other auto strains in the same tent that are not so fond of it.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 7, 2015)

mine in the pics are 2 weeks on 24 hours and are about 2" tall. I'm using a couple 50W T5HO on them until Tomorrow when they're transplanted and I grab some clones from my 3 males under my 400W. Will have to run them under that instead of my 1K.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Nov 7, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> 2 weeks in and throwing nice fuzzies out the bottoms of the pots time fo an up potting to finishing containers. View attachment 3537721View attachment 3537722 View attachment 3537723


Looks really good.


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 7, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> mine in the pics are 2 weeks on 24 hours and are about 2" tall. I'm using a couple 50W T5HO on them until Tomorrow when they're transplanted and I grab some clones from my 3 males under my 400W. Will have to run them under that instead of my 1K.


My alien didn't like my t5. It's an ipower 54w t5 I believe. Very slow. Seemed to love my led. Put it under 600w hps and it hasn't responded like I thought it would


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 7, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> My alien didn't like my t5. It's an ipower 54w t5 I believe. Very slow. Seemed to love my led. Put it under 600w hps and it hasn't responded like I thought it would


Gonna run the 400 on super lumens think I get like 440W total of HPS lighting guess I'll see what 5 will do under that gonna be adding some more white poly to squeeze out some more lumens.


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 7, 2015)

did you just post that your going to transplant the auto? everything i've read says dont. so i didnt. heard it shocks them too much, they cant recover or dont have time to recover. i'm not an expert, just curious


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah I've also read that... Didn't have space to start them in the bigger pots. I'm used to seeing my photo girls only get held back 2 days at the most so I'm gonna go for it and see what happens. I'm guessing I'll lose an inch or 2 of height but really this grow is just to hopefully change my outlook on auto flowers. Best thing about this comparative is we will get to see what method is most effective.


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 7, 2015)

this is very true grow....i have never seen my girls get stunted from transplants, but 2 days isnt really much. i lost all faith in autos after my first try. i've lost like 7. they say put them in their final pot, so i did and they dried out or drowned. my mistake. so i used just one alien seed. it has restored my faith, plus now i know how to keep them alive lol. i will only run autos when i have like 4 or 5. having the 20/4 schedule is screwing up sending others to flower. so i think autos are great to run by themselves, or in a veg tent that you dont care about sending others to flower. 

i'm loving my grow. 5 gallon smart pot, coco/perlite, my version of h3ad formula. light pruning once i saw hairs. now shes a bushy bitch who should give me a pretty good yeild. i was planning on running the others in different pots/lights to see whats best.


----------



## noysy (Nov 7, 2015)

My alien 
was transplanted twice as it was a outdoor plant before coming inside.​
And seems okay? Plenty of bud sites


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 7, 2015)

well hell, i guess i really dont know shit about autos lol. transplanted twice and its fine? jeez. shows you that not everything you read is true. by all accounts (what i've read) your alien shouldnt be rocking. looks fine to me. looks just like mine at that age


----------



## noysy (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah her first transplant was from the seedling tray, to the outdoor pot which ended up been infested with bugs so moved her to the blue bucket.

It was either get eaten alive or transplant, if you transplant the correct way there shouldnt be any ill effects.


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 8, 2015)

the way i transplant must be correct, cuz they have never slowed down. maybe ill try it with the next alien i grow.


----------



## noysy (Nov 8, 2015)

Temp/humidity issue? Strange that it just karked it out of nowhere.

Possibly look at what you where feeding the alien.?

-good luck


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 8, 2015)

oh no, sorry. i meant that when i transplant my photos there is no slowdown for them. the autos i've tried before, minus the alien, i drowned them, let the dry out, cooked them, etc. now i'm good lol in the beginning it was all humidity issues. there wasnt any. ha


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 8, 2015)

Been doing some reading on them and a lot of what I've read have been about yield decreases from shock. As long as your careful and have clean hands and don't have the roots under too much light when you're transplanting they shouldn't "shock" but what you see when they slow down for a couple days is the rootball expanding after the transplant, vertical growth slows while the rhizosphere expands. I think shock is a bit of an overused term in growing,


----------



## steff44 (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm going to start some during the week.Not going the transplant route & straight into pots with them Small growtent with 180w LED


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 8, 2015)

steff...if you go to their final pot, my problem in the past was the coco drying out (indoor grow) i took a 1 liter coke bottle, cut it in half, spray water inside it and put it over where you planted the seed. by doing that it created a "humidity dome" and it had no problem sprouting.


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 8, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Been doing some reading on them and a lot of what I've read have been about yield decreases from shock. As long as your careful and have clean hands and don't have the roots under too much light when you're transplanting they shouldn't "shock" but what you see when they slow down for a couple days is the rootball expanding after the transplant, vertical growth slows while the rhizosphere expands. I think shock is a bit of an overused term in growing,


i 100% believe that. i could see how slow growth up top, some would say stunted. the roots seeking it out makes more sense. nice find Grow!


----------



## drobinds (Nov 8, 2015)

Got my AxT's yesterday, going to do small tent straight to final pot, start with florescent and switch to 300w LED.


----------



## Don Geno (Nov 8, 2015)

Well look who decided to pop in for a visit!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 8, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> Well look who decided to pop in for a visit! View attachment 3538445


Yea !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steff44 (Nov 8, 2015)

SRT mines will be in soil ( bio biz all mix).Yeh I do the same regarding humidity dome but just with a plastic large shot glass.Have transplanted autos before but get on best with straight into final pots..Germinating a few tonight.Any recent pics?


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 8, 2015)

No. Been lazy. Haven't taken one since I put her under the 600w. I'll take one tomorrow and post it. It's budding up and throwing trics left and right. Cannot wait


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 9, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> Wow, a photo from the Mephisto guys? That sounds very interesting. I am well versed in their auto's and I have never grown one that I don't like. Personal favorite is Sour Hound but I am very interested in trying a photo from Mephisto. That company is one of the reasons I like to grow autos. They do things the right way and Mitch is a great guy with great costumer service. Can't Wait @Jack Vault


Yeah, Mitch is a great guy 
He'll be updating me soon enough, and I should be announcing the next comparative in January.


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 9, 2015)

whats the difference between that mh and a normal mh/hps? like apollo or ipower etc...doesnt seem much different.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks Jack, The Vault, and Roll it up ! I have never been so happy, Scared, and excited at the same time. You don't understand nothing like this has ever happened to me before. I feel like i am apart of something.


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 9, 2015)

Lisa martinez said:


> Thanks Jack, The Vault, and Roll it up ! I have never been so happy, Scared, and excited at the same time. You don't understand nothing like this has ever happened to me before. I feel like i am apart of something.


Yay!! You're very welcome - welcome to the RIU Comparative Grow


----------



## ricky1lung (Nov 9, 2015)

Lisa martinez said:


> Thanks Jack, The Vault, and Roll it up ! I have never been so happy, Scared, and excited at the same time. You don't understand nothing like this has ever happened to me before. I feel like i am apart of something.


You're part of the best promo on RIU now! Good luck on your grow and keep us updated


----------



## ricky1lung (Nov 9, 2015)

I love this shirt, need to get my wife one.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 9, 2015)

Lisa martinez said:


> Thanks Jack, The Vault, and Roll it up ! I have never been so happy, Scared, and excited at the same time. You don't understand nothing like this has ever happened to me before. I feel like i am apart of something.


I am so excited for you, if i did not say it before WELCOME TO THE FAMILY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (the human race, the RIU community, and the comparative grow)


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 9, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> I love this shirt, need to get my wife one.


I was just thinking the same thing. Have to get one for my wife.


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 9, 2015)

Been keeping them at 24hr. Until the other day they were stinking up the tent. My Chernobyl in veg just overpowered them lol. They both smell really nice though. Very distinct sweetness and pine. The 18th will be 2 months. They seem to be right on pace for a 70-75 day lady.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 9, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3538877 View attachment 3538878 View attachment 3538878


Dam that looks great bro.


----------



## ricky1lung (Nov 9, 2015)

@Jack Vault 
Are you guys still adding breeders?
Mandala and ch9 have strains I'm looking for, mandala satori and ch9 herijuana Jack 33 both for specific reasons.

Any chance you will stock their lines or do you have anything comparable that you could recommend?

I need to make an order soon for the next run and plan on using you guys.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Nov 9, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> I am so excited for you, if i did not say it before WELCOME TO THE FAMILY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (the human race, the RIU community, and the comparative grow)


You just made me smile  thank you.


----------



## ricky1lung (Nov 9, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Shit i lost track of this threads orig purpose, apologies, deleteing my shit and getting out! like i said i apologize......lost track.


No reason why you can't hang out. 
It's a lively thread, kick your shoes off and stick around a while.


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 9, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> @Jack Vault
> Are you guys still adding breeders?
> Mandala and ch9 have strains I'm looking for, mandala satori and ch9 herijuana Jack 33 both for specific reasons.
> 
> ...


Hi buddy, our stocking guys can take a while to add new breeders, as they are vetted, then agreements have to be struck up etc, so it wont be soon that these are added.

Send me what specifications is that you are looking for and I'll see what would suit you: [email protected]


----------



## ricky1lung (Nov 9, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Hi buddy, our stocking guys can take a while to add new breeders, as they are vetted, then agreements have to be struck up etc, so it wont be soon that these are added.
> 
> Send me what specifications is that you are looking for and I'll see what would suit you: [email protected]


Thanks jack, fired off an email.


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 9, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> Thanks jack, fired off an email.


Got it buddy; I'll get back to you with some suggestions this evening


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 9, 2015)

so these aliens are supposed to be 70 day strains? this saturday will be 7 weeks since sprout. trying to get a feel for them.


----------



## Don Geno (Nov 9, 2015)

Thinking I may need to make some fem seeds I do need a autoflower for my library be nice to have a quick finisher to have around


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 9, 2015)

The alien under hps. Taken with sunglasses


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 10, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3538877 View attachment 3538878
> Been keeping them at 24hr. Until the other day they were stinking up the tent. My Chernobyl in veg just overpowered them lol. They both smell really nice though. Very distinct sweetness and pine. The 18th will be 2 months. They seem to be right on pace for a 70-75 day lady.


Looks good to me buddy! My last auto was a D.Passion blueberry that got 6" tall, flowered and didn't stretch or F all. Ended up with 10g of pretty nugs tho....lol. Why I'm hoping these change my mind. Everyone else's look great so far! On another note I transplanted my 5 into 1.5gal pots to finish out under my 400. Not really thinking I'm gonna need bigger under that much light. Schedule with my other girls and taking clones etc. has got all messed up as I'm working 60hr weeks. Plus I was an idiot and up until I planted them I was thinking I could run them under my 1K with my photos but realizing the 12/12 wouldn't work with the autos that plan changed lmao! Gonna go for quality instead of yield and be happy with what I get regardless. Will pickup some of these if Mephisto releases them for another run and see if I can improve


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 10, 2015)

I think you can buy them. They are the auto triangle kush I believe. Your going in 1.5g pots? Your gonna be watering a ton lol. My alien is in a 5 and needs to be fed damn near every 12-16 hours. It gets bone dry.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 10, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> I think you can buy them. They are the auto triangle kush I believe. Your going in 1.5g pots? Your gonna be watering a ton lol. My alien is in a 5 and needs to be fed damn near every 12-16 hours. It gets bone dry.


Every couple days would be fine with me I'm down there multiple times daily lol. Was thinking of maybe cutting the bottoms out and setting them on top of another 1.5gal pot, I'll see what they look like later on.


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 10, 2015)

Oh man....my alien is 6 weeks and 3 days from sprout. I just barely touched one of the top sugar leaves and my fingers were damn near stuck together. I've grown my fare share, unfortunately bagseed, this is gonna be my first grow with true genetics. I CANNOT wait. It smells like lemon pine-sol or pledge. Something along those lines. I just had my first true weed-orgasm. 

Jack, George, vault....i cant thank you enough for this. You guys kick ass.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 10, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> Oh man....my alien is 6 weeks and 3 days from sprout. I just barely touched one of the top sugar leaves and my fingers were damn near stuck together. I've grown my fare share, unfortunately bagseed, this is gonna be my first grow with true genetics. I CANNOT wait. It smells like lemon pine-sol or pledge. Something along those lines. I just had my first true weed-orgasm.
> 
> Jack, George, vault....i cant thank you enough for this. You guys kick ass.


Lol ur definitely getting a leg up dealing with legit breeders. But remember most of the legends/elites were bag seeds. Some mofos just have all the luck. I still pop a few every once and a while.


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 10, 2015)

Well my 1st alien that germinated has broken ground and the 2nd seed sprouted it's tap root this morning I abandoned the idea of doing 2 in air pots now I'm doing one in a air pot and one in a mc Donalds drink cup we'll see what happens!! Will post pics when things start kicking off!


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 10, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Lol ur definitely getting a leg up dealing with legit breeders. But remember most of the legends/elites were bag seeds. Some mofos just have all the luck. I still pop a few every once and a while.


Where do you have to be to get bag seeds I think I've only once ever discovered a seed in a bag of bud I've bought from a dealer...


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 10, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> Where do you have to be to get bag seeds I think I've only once ever discovered a seed in a bag of bud I've bought from a dealer...


Lol...i'm in Texas. The land of mexibrick. Before I started growing, I'd have to buy brick weed. I'd buy 2 ounces and of that 2 I'd have close to 200 seeds. Over a quarter oz. I still have a ton left and I do stupid shit with them. I know some of the legends are bagseed and there isn't anything wrong with them. It's just nice to know what i'm getting lol.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 10, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> Where do you have to be to get bag seeds I think I've only once ever discovered a seed in a bag of bud I've bought from a dealer...


Lol anyone selling from an outdoor crop up here. Too many set it and forget it growers. I'm still a couple months from pulling my own crop so I'm still buying shit weed. The scene in Ontario for black market bud is rough up here.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 10, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> Well my 1st alien that germinated has broken ground and the 2nd seed sprouted it's tap root this morning I abandoned the idea of doing 2 in air pots now I'm doing one in a air pot and one in a mc Donalds drink cup we'll see what happens!! Will post pics when things start kicking off!


R u running the mcdinks cup till finish??


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 10, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> R u running the mcdinks cup till finish??


Now there's a thought if it's possible I will my original thought was let it start off in the mc d's cup then when it comes to needing a bigger pot just cut it away from the roots but now you have asked if I'm gonna run it in the mcds cup you know what I think I will see how it gets on


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 10, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> Lol...i'm in Texas. The land of mexibrick. Before I started growing, I'd have to buy brick weed. I'd buy 2 ounces and of that 2 I'd have close to 200 seeds. Over a quarter oz. I still have a ton left and I do stupid shit with them. I know some of the legends are bagseed and there isn't anything wrong with them. It's just nice to know what i'm getting lol.


I'm in the uk so we don't see many seeds in bags to tell you the truth no one in my circle of smokers has found as seed in their bags lol


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 10, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> I'm in the uk so we don't see many seeds in bags to tell you the truth no one in my circle of smokers has found as seed in their bags lol


i hate you..........just kidding bro lol. that, for you is awesome. means it was at least a bit more cared for than the mexibrick.


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 10, 2015)

Lol I want some bagseeds!! Free seeds means free weed!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 10, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> Now there's a thought if it's possible I will my original thought was let it start off in the mc d's cup then when it comes to needing a bigger pot just cut it away from the roots but now you have asked if I'm gonna run it in the mcds cup you know what I think I will see how it gets on


Was reading on autos and cutting the bottom out was an option, rather than transplanting but I'd like to see what kind of you can pull from a cup!!


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 10, 2015)

Then the cup shall remain I may have to transplant from one cup to another as I didn't put any pebbles in the bottom of the cup for drainage or if you think leaving it will be ok ill do that


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 10, 2015)

i'm using coco/perlite and they say you should put a layer of perlite at the bottom. i never have and have yet to have any problems.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 10, 2015)

As long as there's ample drainage ie. holes at the bottom it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 10, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> Oh man....my alien is 6 weeks and 3 days from sprout. I just barely touched one of the top sugar leaves and my fingers were damn near stuck together. I've grown my fare share, unfortunately bagseed, this is gonna be my first grow with true genetics. I CANNOT wait. It smells like lemon pine-sol or pledge. Something along those lines. I just had my first true weed-orgasm.
> 
> Jack, George, vault....i cant thank you enough for this. You guys kick ass.


Lol, I'm glad we could help you, um finish... lol

You're welcome buddy


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 10, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> As long as there's ample drainage ie. holes at the bottom it shouldn't be an issue.


Yeah I stabbed a few holes in the base and the seedling is in coco and perlite


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 10, 2015)

Go for 25% runoff when u water and you'll be laughing.


----------



## steff44 (Nov 10, 2015)

Never had a bag seed before either I'm in Scotland


----------



## bertaluchi (Nov 11, 2015)

I remember the Mexican brick when I was a kid. That fuckin shit was sooo seeded. The worst was the bud that had the little undeveloped seeds. They were a bitch to get out. Thank God I don't have to deal with that shit anymore.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 11, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> I remember the Mexican brick when I was a kid. That fuckin shit was sooo seeded. The worst was the bud that had the little undeveloped seeds. They were a bitch to get out. Thank God I don't have to deal with that shit anymore.


You don't like the fireworks from all those seeds crackling? thank God the brick is gone for the most part!!! Kids these days will never know "the brick". Lol


----------



## bertaluchi (Nov 11, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> You don't like the fireworks from all those seeds crackling? thank God the brick is gone for the most part!!! Kids these days will never know "the brick". Lol


I one found a flat dead iguana in a pound. Thats some nasty shit.


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 11, 2015)

Tops from both plants


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 11, 2015)

Frosty !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 11, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3540527 View attachment 3540531
> Tops from both plants


Wow, they are looking beautiful!


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 11, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Wow, they are looking beautiful!


Thanks Jack. I'm kinda wishing I started them in rock wool and added them to my full soil mix. After frying the first three I jumped in without a plan and made a mess of my soil. I think I wouldn't be behind in their needs. But they smell great and I think will finish nicely.


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 11, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Thanks Jack. I'm kinda wishing I started them in rock wool and added them to my full soil mix. After frying the first three I jumped in without a plan and made a mess of my soil. I think I wouldn't be behind in their needs. But they smell great and I think will finish nicely.


And Loki said they are beautiful to smoke too 
You can confirm that in a while


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 11, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> And Loki said they are beautiful to smoke too
> You can confirm that in a while


Looking forward to it.


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 11, 2015)

yeah i asked loki on another site how the smoke was....said it made his face numb lol. i cannot wait. just looked at my alien (lights off, green headlamp) and she is so white already. i find it very hard to not keep touching the leaves and smelling my fingers. ha. a little weed porn for me


----------



## steff44 (Nov 11, 2015)

24 hours to germinate with Long Tap Root..Going 12\12 till my pheno in tent is done.So probably be 3-4 weeks on 12\12..Then slowly bump up hours say 1 hour every 2 days till on 18\6..I've looked at a few journals going 12\12 the full grow & they where impressive for autos( Although 18\6 is most popular but many folk run em 24 hours the full grow)..Fingers crossed


----------



## Lisa martinez (Nov 11, 2015)

It's on and cracking.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 12, 2015)

Lisa martinez said:


> It's on and cracking.


Hell ya!


----------



## ricky1lung (Nov 12, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Thanks Jack. I'm kinda wishing I started them in rock wool and added them to my full soil mix. After frying the first three I jumped in without a plan and made a mess of my soil. I think I wouldn't be behind in their needs. But they smell great and I think will finish nicely.


Looks a week or so ahead of mine. 
I had to make some room so I chopped the one I toasted with nutes and twisted a couple nice fatties.

She has a nice sweet taste and a piney smell. Pretty decent buzz for being so far off from being ready.

Anyone know how well these do outdoors? The quick finish would be ideal for my climate.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 12, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> Looks a week or so ahead of mine.
> I had to make some room so I chopped the one I toasted with nutes and twisted a couple nice fatties.
> 
> She has a nice sweet taste and a piney smell. Pretty decent buzz for being so far off from being ready.
> ...


I'm gonna try and get 3 autocrops outside next year


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 12, 2015)

Jack !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! did i tell you how much you ROCK. dude you are awesome, the Vault is awesome !!!!!!!!
they sent me a replacement shirt on there own dime. I am a customer for LIFE.


you will have the song and video this week.


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 12, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I'm gonna try and get 3 autocrops outside next year


I've done some outside autos with varied results. A lot depended on what tmonth they started. My better ones started begin June and came down mid August. After doing a few seasons of them, I'm gonna stick to indoor for autos


----------



## green217 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank Vault! got my package and i'm wearing my shirt now. Good looking out. I will post some pics on here as soon as i get some up and going


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Nov 12, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> I've done some outside autos with varied results. A lot depended on what tmonth they started. My better ones started begin June and came down mid August. After doing a few seasons of them, I'm gonna stick to indoor for autos


 ^ Thanks, good to know, I was thinking about saving a few for next outdoor season, maybe I'll rethink and work them into the order  The 2 I popped are looking good ( I think...), both with their 3 blade leafs 9 days from breaking ground. Seems about average? I have them about 30" from a 600w MH on 20/4, it feels kinda far but I don't want to cook them...I have 4 1month old veggers directly under the light, so it's not even direct light ATM. If I could be doing it better please let me know lol, I take that stuff really well


----------



## steff44 (Nov 12, 2015)

1 day to germinate.. Planted in soil & after 12 hours in the dark & 12 hours of light its popping above the soil !


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 12, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> I've done some outside autos with varied results. A lot depended on what tmonth they started. My better ones started begin June and came down mid August. After doing a few seasons of them, I'm gonna stick to indoor for autos


Was gonna start some inside in April put out in May as well as start more in May put out in June and so on. Looking for consistent chops outdoor as well as inside


----------



## Don Geno (Nov 12, 2015)

She's just growing along !


----------



## Extrome (Nov 12, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> She's just growing along ! View attachment 3541582


lmao, nice medium.


----------



## Don Geno (Nov 12, 2015)

@Extrome what do you mean? it's soil with hydroton on top to prevent soil from flying everywhere stop bugs from getting in and water doesn't create visibility to roots also allows the whole stem to develop roots further along


----------



## Extrome (Nov 12, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> @Extrome what do you mean? it's soil with hydroton on top to prevent soil from flying everywhere stop bugs from getting in and water doesn't create visibility to roots also allows the whole stem to develop roots further along


lol I must be too high because I swear that looked like chocolate chip cookies at first.


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 13, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Jack !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! did i tell you how much you ROCK. dude you are awesome, the Vault is awesome !!!!!!!!
> they sent me a replacement shirt on there own dime. I am a customer for LIFE.
> 
> 
> you will have the song and video this week.


You're welcome buddy, thanks for the kudos


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 13, 2015)

green217 said:


> Thank Vault! got my package and i'm wearing my shirt now. Good looking out. I will post some pics on here as soon as i get some up and going


You're very welcome buddy


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 13, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> @Extrome what do you mean? it's soil with hydroton on top to prevent soil from flying everywhere stop bugs from getting in and water doesn't create visibility to roots also allows the whole stem to develop roots further along


That's some clever thinking buddy


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 13, 2015)

Extrome said:


> lol I must be too high because I swear that looked like chocolate chip cookies at first.


lol, yeah, when i first saw the picture it looked like cupcakes or muffins to me lol


----------



## Extrome (Nov 13, 2015)

I thought maybe he was adding cookies on top as a joke or to make it look appealing. But man it made me want homemade chocolate chip cookies bad.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 13, 2015)

Extrome said:


> lol I must be too high because I swear that looked like chocolate chip cookies at first.


That almost had me on the floor! Where the fuck are you getting cookies that look like that? Yucky lol


----------



## Extrome (Nov 13, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> That almost had me on the floor! Where the fuck are you getting cookies that look like that? Yucky lol


I don't know. It just didn't look like balls at first, just flat round cookies, and the color and texture looked like baked bread. 

Glad I could give a few of you a good laugh.


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 13, 2015)

Extrome said:


> I don't know. It just didn't look like balls at first, just flat round cookies, and the color and texture looked like baked bread.
> 
> Glad I could give a few of you a good laugh.


When you have the munchies everything looks like chocolate chip cookies! lol


----------



## Extrome (Nov 13, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> When you have the munchies everything looks like chocolate chip cookies! lol


Or this


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 13, 2015)

Extrome said:


> Or this


The only time I still feel like a "stoner" lol been here a few times


----------



## noysy (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Extrome (Nov 13, 2015)

noysy said:


> View attachment 3541660


She's looking good.


----------



## noysy (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeah thats with me bending the branches. So she was bigger before the photo

But so far so good


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 13, 2015)

How olds this girl man? Gonna post pics at 21 days from crack around noon today


----------



## noysy (Nov 13, 2015)

Not sure tbh. I never kept count

Her as a baby;


----------



## noysy (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## twistedentities (Nov 13, 2015)

All the ladies are looking great everyone! 
I went out this morning and some purple starting to show. Getting some swelling too. Not sure if the prpl is from genetics or temps. Keeping them around 65


----------



## Lisa martinez (Nov 13, 2015)

Guess who showed up today ? Thank you to everyone who has helped me thus far.


----------



## noysy (Nov 13, 2015)

This is my outdoor alien, alot smaller. not recieving much direct UV


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 13, 2015)

noysy said:


> This is my outdoor alien, alot smaller. not recieving much direct UVView attachment 3541738


Still looks nice and healthy though


----------



## noysy (Nov 13, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Still looks nice and healthy though


Indeed. Just hope this sun picks up on my side of town soon


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 13, 2015)

noysy said:


> Indeed. Just hope this sun picks up on my side of town soon


You're lucky you're not here in Scotland - the sun has gone away for the next 6 months! lol


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 13, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> You're lucky you're not here in Scotland - the sun has gone away for the next 6 months! lol


My family was outside Dublin up until the 50's! Grandma always said she'd never trade for the weather back home even though we get some really shitty winters here around the Great Lakes in Canada.


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 13, 2015)

Well I'm from Belfast, which is 100 miles north of Dublin, so even colder - and here in Edinburgh is even colder - it's freezing here right now!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 13, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Well I'm from Belfast, which is 100 miles north of Dublin, so even colder - and here in Edinburgh is even colder - it's freezing here right now!


We're getting 14C now in southeastern Ontario, warm for this time of year for sure but I'll take it lol.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 13, 2015)

I just remembered my mom pulling out a letter from my great grandma to my great aunt one day when I was six or so. It was dated November 1890 and was only maybe 4 paragraphs in total 2 of them basically stating they were doing good the family was fairly well off and had enough food and whatnot to get them thru the winter. The last 2 stating that my great uncle had been hung for taking a potshot at a redcoat! Of course he was drunk off his ass. Not to sure if a potshot is a punch or he shot at someone? Couldn't believe it tho crazy bastards lol.


----------



## bertaluchi (Nov 13, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Well I'm from Belfast, which is 100 miles north of Dublin, so even colder - and here in Edinburgh is even colder - it's freezing here right now!


I hate to brag but it is 83F here today. It is the first day that its not in the 90's. Winter is here lol.


----------



## bertaluchi (Nov 13, 2015)

@Jack Vault, I have to tell you bro, I broke a branch off one of my aliens the other day and I dried it and smoked it last night. WOW it is some potent smoke and it still has a couple/few weeks to go. I smoked during the football game last night and by half time my eyes were closing. I can't wait to see how they are when they are finished. Just wanted to give you some love for that.


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 13, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> @Jack Vault, I have to tell you bro, I broke a branch off one of my aliens the other day and I dried it and smoked it last night. WOW it is some potent smoke and it still has a couple/few weeks to go. I smoked during the football game last night and by half time my eyes were closing. I can't wait to see how they are when they are finished. Just wanted to give you some love for that.


How far along? I tried a small ass piece that was around 6 weeks and 3 days old. It was ok. Shouldn't have taken it though.


----------



## bertaluchi (Nov 13, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> How far along? I tried a small ass piece that was around 6 weeks and 3 days old. It was ok. Shouldn't have taken it though.


I have not been counting days but I would imagine they will be ready in a couple weeks maybe like 18-20 days left before chop. There was a branch that I could not see and I broke it clean off while watering. I just hung it and smoked with no cure. It didn't taste bad. But it got me high like a champ. It seemed very couch lock even though it was so early so I'm excited to see what it will be like when it is done. How did you like the buzz? I'm expecting you did not feel too much by your statement.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 13, 2015)

Glad i went to check on it today because my exhaust fan went out (got kinda hot in there) just replaced it and we are back on schedule.


----------



## noysy (Nov 13, 2015)

LST them aliens 

-they lovee it, *bud sites bud sites everywhereee*


----------



## noysy (Nov 13, 2015)

Another pic "for the hell of it"
Lst trained since birth

Just added 2 23w philips tornado cfl's to the mix to give things a little boost!


----------



## noysy (Nov 14, 2015)

*nice ass*


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## noysy (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow. Good job 

These aliens defintley fooled me. I wasnt expecting much. But shes a good one!
Looks like you will net an okay yield for some quick auto's.


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 14, 2015)

noysy said:


> Wow. Good job
> 
> These aliens defintley fooled me. I wasnt expecting much. But shes a good one!
> Looks like you will net an okay yield for some quick auto's.


My guess would be a little over a z per plant. I'm used to 3-5 per plant but since it's an auto I expected 1-2. It's head stash so I'm fine with whatever the final is. I just like to grow lol. The more variety I can smoke the happier I am. I'm figuring 2 more weeks and I'll have to pull them. My mother plants need a major trim and the cuts will be moved into this tent and flowered with my Chernobyl and fl gold. Gotta make sure I can go into the next comparative grow more prepared than this one.


----------



## noysy (Nov 14, 2015)

Im hearing ya..

Cant wait untill my couple autos are done

got a red diesel, barneys lsd and some random kc brains ready to be re potted for lift off.

*taps fingers*


----------



## green217 (Nov 14, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3542720 View attachment 3542721 View attachment 3542722 View attachment 3542723


how old is she there?


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 14, 2015)

green217 said:


> how old is she there?


Seeds cracked sept 18. So coming up on 2 months


----------



## resinhead (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm about to crack my seeds when I get home. I'm wondering how big they are capable of getting? 
Mad props to the team at vault seeds. Even after giving me free seeds and bearing with my mistake wrong address, you gave me the best customer service I've ever had. I was proud to wear your shirt at the Jamaican cup today. The rasta colors were perfect! One love! 
!


----------



## noysy (Nov 14, 2015)

They are capable of getting around 100cm from photos ive seen online.

Ive LST my aliens so i cant tell you from experience, but there a good plant + there freebies


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 14, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> I have not been counting days but I would imagine they will be ready in a couple weeks maybe like 18-20 days left before chop. There was a branch that I could not see and I broke it clean off while watering. I just hung it and smoked with no cure. It didn't taste bad. But it got me high like a champ. It seemed very couch lock even though it was so early so I'm excited to see what it will be like when it is done. How did you like the buzz? I'm expecting you did not feel too much by your statement.


it got me a pretty decent buzz after one bowl (thats all it gave me) it takes like 4 bowls to feel the same way. i'm smoking a bagseed grow. not the best, not the worst. i did find that the piece of alien should be a good indicator ofhow its gonna be


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 14, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Glad i went to check on it today because my exhaust fan went out (got kinda hot in there) just replaced it and we are back on schedule.


at one point, for around 6 hours, my tent got to 93 (wife turned off ac) and i saw no ill effects


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 14, 2015)

resinhead said:


> I'm about to crack my seeds when I get home. I'm wondering how big they are capable of getting?
> Mad props to the team at vault seeds. Even after giving me free seeds and bearing with my mistake wrong address, you gave me the best customer service I've ever had. I was proud to wear your shirt at the Jamaican cup today. The rasta colors were perfect! One love!
> !View attachment 3542915


for my alien, its about 2.5 feet tall and wide. its a perfect looking bush. from what i see it looks like it was bred to self scrog, at least mine looks like that. many many colas. someone said they think they'll get a z from it. i'm thinking over 2 for mine. shes that bushy. she doesnt look anything like twisted's though.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Nov 15, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3542720 View attachment 3542721 View attachment 3542722 View attachment 3542723


They look GREAT !


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 15, 2015)

you guys are killing it! My tap water fluctuates so much this time of year, hadn't checked it in a while 450ppm and PH 8.1!! Plants are suffering for sure at 3 weeks old and are only 4-5" tall and a couple have started flowering lol. Not gonna transplant next time plus had to deal with a mega thrip infestation. All under control now but even my new seedling are showing tip burn from my crappy water.  Lol there's always next year good thing I got these 3 days into flower!


----------



## noysy (Nov 15, 2015)

Dont give up on them yet. Autoflowers seem to do big things in spurts.

Hopefully in a weeks time they have bushed out!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 15, 2015)

I know they're tough little girls we'll see what happens lol.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 15, 2015)

They got hit with neem oil and a couple sprays of safer's end all insecticidal soap. Nothing really seemed to like either.


----------



## noysy (Nov 15, 2015)

I feed the aliens with a seaweed extract, black strap mollases and bio-grow.

I also use neem oil without issues

What have you given them ?
Try and rule out whats not working, you will soon pin point an issue!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 15, 2015)

They're gonna be fine my wacky ass water causing me some issues need to get it tested and see what's exactly in it and go from there were really calcium hard out here and I'm thinking it's causing the leaf margin burn as I'm not really feeding them other than a weak dose of Aussie tonic which is a really weak seedling feed.


----------



## noysy (Nov 15, 2015)

Speaking of the down under?

You another 'bloke'?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 15, 2015)

Nah man Canadian as they come lol. Aussie tonic is from the Green Planet nute lineup. 
Pretty weak but full of good stuff. Ascorbic acid, vitamins B1, B2, B6, B12, naphthaleleacetic acid, vit D3.


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 15, 2015)

my alien. just a few hours ago. 7 weeks old from sprout. sorry about the hps and led lights. was rushed and had no glasses. she is around 2.5 ft wide and tall


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 15, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> my alien. just a few hours ago. 7 weeks old from sprout. sorry about the hps and led lights. was rushed and had no glasses. she is around 2.5 ft wide and tall


Great work.


----------



## noysy (Nov 15, 2015)

You will be getting a nice yield 'SRT

Keep us up to date.. yeah


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 15, 2015)

thanks. i'm guessing from the positive reaction i did ok for my first auto. i am starting to see tiny tiny hints of nute burn up on the top leaves, but shes been getting pretty decent doses till now.


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 15, 2015)

i took this video earlier in the week. if it doesnt show up, let me know. ignore the other plants. took it for a friend so its unedited.


----------



## noysy (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 15, 2015)

Fucking right! Just got confirmation from Sin City Seeds that I've been selected to test for them!! Got some great crosses I wonder what I'll get! Time to seriously get my shit together! Here's what they're testing:
Gorillas In The Night (GG#4 x WhiteNightmare) 
Key Lime Cake (Key Lime Pie x WhiteNightmare)
Grape Nightmare (GDP x WhiteNightmare)
Triple Cherry Diesel (Buddha's Triplets x Sour Jack)
Naked City Kush (Sage N Sour OG x Blue Power)


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 15, 2015)

hey grow...how do you get to be able to do that kinda grow for them? i'd be interested. grape nightmare.....holy hell. SIGN ME UP NOW!!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 15, 2015)

Gotta get on their forum and put up some grows or show em some past ones they like to see people apply from all walks. Have to be committed to your journals and be able to take decent pics. There's a thread over there about pre qualifications for testing but you'll have to get in on the winter round as the fall testers were selected this weekend. Helps if you can show them you've supported their cause as well like posting grows or harvest shots of they're genetics as well  I'm running some hybrids I had sent to me from one of Sins associates who used their stock to make some crosses of his own right now (bluelimepie X Chernobyl{golden ticket} (bluelimepie X platinumcherrypie) , (blue lime pie F2's) and (bluelimepie X cuvée {Pinot noir})


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 15, 2015)

sounds like i need to get up on that. i just dont have a journal. its in my head. i only write down when i flip the lights, when it shows pistils, shit like that. guess i need to start doing a better job. thanks mate!


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 16, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I just remembered my mom pulling out a letter from my great grandma to my great aunt one day when I was six or so. It was dated November 1890 and was only maybe 4 paragraphs in total 2 of them basically stating they were doing good the family was fairly well off and had enough food and whatnot to get them thru the winter. The last 2 stating that my great uncle had been hung for taking a potshot at a redcoat! Of course he was drunk off his ass. Not to sure if a potshot is a punch or he shot at someone? Couldn't believe it tho crazy bastards lol.


1890! That's a brave few days ago! lol


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 16, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> I hate to brag but it is 83F here today. It is the first day that its not in the 90's. Winter is here lol.


Holy shit; that's like our high summer!! lol
Where are you?


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 16, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> @Jack Vault, I have to tell you bro, I broke a branch off one of my aliens the other day and I dried it and smoked it last night. WOW it is some potent smoke and it still has a couple/few weeks to go. I smoked during the football game last night and by half time my eyes were closing. I can't wait to see how they are when they are finished. Just wanted to give you some love for that.


That's awesome news buddy - it's great to hear that the end output is as good as the fun of growing it


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 16, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Glad i went to check on it today because my exhaust fan went out (got kinda hot in there) just replaced it and we are back on schedule.


Looking nice and healthy


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 16, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3542720 View attachment 3542721 View attachment 3542722 View attachment 3542723


Wow, looking great buddy!


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 16, 2015)

resinhead said:


> I'm about to crack my seeds when I get home. I'm wondering how big they are capable of getting?
> Mad props to the team at vault seeds. Even after giving me free seeds and bearing with my mistake wrong address, you gave me the best customer service I've ever had. I was proud to wear your shirt at the Jamaican cup today. The rasta colors were perfect! One love!
> !View attachment 3542915


That's great to hear buddy - you're very welcome


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 16, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Holy shit; that's like our high summer!! lol
> Where are you?


not sure where that guy is but i'm in texas. this is our winter times and right now (514am) its around 72f. daytime around 80f. but its about to get "cold" here and that to us is in the low 50's. hahaha.


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 16, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> not sure where that guy is but i'm in texas. this is our winter times and right now (514am) its around 72f. daytime around 80f. but its about to get "cold" here and that to us is in the low 50's. hahaha.


Wow, I wish that that was as cold as it got here!
Apparently we're set for a very snowy winter!


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 16, 2015)

snow???? what is snow??? i've heard that word before but not familiar with it....at least not south texas. however, xmas eve of 2004, my town was THE ONLY place in the USA that got snow. that was pretty cool. once every 3 decades. ha. sorry Jack


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 16, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> snow???? what is snow??? i've heard that word before but not familiar with it....at least not south texas. however, xmas eve of 2004, my town was THE ONLY place in the USA that got snow. that was pretty cool. once every 3 decades. ha. sorry Jack


lol, I'd love that! 
Although I'm not sure if I could stick how hot you guys get it in the summer!


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 16, 2015)

This past summer was 102 day and 88-92f night. Yes. That's 90 degrees at NIGHT. Sucks. Ha.


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 16, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> This past summer was 102 day and 88-92f night. Yes. That's 90 degrees at NIGHT. Sucks. Ha.


Wow, that's some hot evenings!!
102 doesn't seem too unbearable - I was in the valley of the Kings in Egypt a few years back and it was over 122F! 
That was unbearable!


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 16, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Wow, that's some hot evenings!!
> 102 doesn't seem too unbearable - I was in the valley of the Kings in Egypt a few years back and it was over 122F!
> That was unbearable!


Uh....yeah. I'd be OK with that heat if the pyramids were in the background. What heat


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Nov 16, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Wow, that's some hot evenings!!
> 102 doesn't seem too unbearable - I was in the valley of the Kings in Egypt a few years back and it was over 122F!
> That was unbearable!


Maybe made slightly more bearable by the fact that you were in the _Valley of the Kings_! Must have been something to see, I was in Vegas at the fake pyramid when it was 110f, and it was still worth it lol.


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 16, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> Uh....yeah. I'd be OK with that heat if the pyramids were in the background. What heat


lol, you'd need a pretty good telescope to see the pyramids from the Valley of the Kings - it's in Luxor, which is about 400 miles away from the pyramids of Giza in Cairo.

Yeah, you need to see the pyramids at least once in your life!
Cairo wasn't as bad as Luxor; it was around 110F - still pretty unbearable though!


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 16, 2015)

GuyLeDuche said:


> Maybe made slightly more bearable by the fact that you were in the _Valley of the Kings_! Must have been something to see, I was in Vegas at the fake pyramid when it was 110f, and it was still worth it lol.


Yeah, it was awesome to see, but I kinda wished i had gone in the winter rather than the summer!


----------



## Lisa martinez (Nov 16, 2015)

Quick question. i have one 800 lum cfl running 24/0 light cycle for both plants will that be enough for now or should i double up on the lights ?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 16, 2015)

I'd double up now. Mine are under a 400W pretty sure that's like 45000 lumens


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Nov 16, 2015)

Yea mine spent the first week under a 42w cfl (maybe 2800 lums) then went to indirect 600w light, maybe 20k lum range according to charts... I would give them a bit more if you can.
(Hoping we can avoid the whole "plants don't use lums" argument  )


----------



## Lisa martinez (Nov 16, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I'd double up now. Mine are under a 400W pretty sure that's like 45000 lumens


Thank you I was thinking the same thing. Glad to know at least I'm on the right track.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Nov 16, 2015)

GuyLeDuche said:


> Yea mine spent the first week under a 42w cfl (maybe 2800 lums) then went to indirect 600w light, maybe 20k lum range according to charts... I would give them a bit more if you can.
> (Hoping we can avoid the whole "plants don't use lums" argument  )


I agree.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 16, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> This past summer was 102 day and 88-92f night. Yes. That's 90 degrees at NIGHT. Sucks. Ha.


 What a wonderful grow thread this is........very informative lmao!


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 16, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> What a wonderful grow thread this is........very informative lmao!


lol


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 16, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> lol, you'd need a pretty good telescope to see the pyramids from the Valley of the Kings - it's in Luxor, which is about 400 miles away from the pyramids of Giza in Cairo.
> 
> Yeah, you need to see the pyramids at least once in your life!
> Cairo wasn't as bad as Luxor; it was around 110F - still pretty unbearable though!


oops.....not geographically inclined. ha


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 16, 2015)

show me another thread where you get such forecasts i say! ^^^ No way in hell id visit egypt right now. Well unless i was an international hashish dealer, then id have a house there most likely.


----------



## steff44 (Nov 16, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> for my alien, its about 2.5 feet tall and wide. its a perfect looking bush. from what i see it looks like it was bred to self scrog, at least mine looks like that. many many colas. someone said they think they'll get a z from it. i'm thinking over 2 for mine. shes that bushy. she doesnt look anything like twisted's though.


What lights you got em under srt8666??


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 16, 2015)

she started with 2 300w marshydro led. she loved it. i had to move shit around and she got put under a 600w hps for 2 weeks or so. now i had to move her again and currently is under a 150w hps about 5-6" away. 150 marshydro led side lighting for one side, a 300w MH led for the other side. lol. so she's had it all. her blooming and tric production really stepped up when it got under the hps.


----------



## Don Geno (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm way behind the rest but it's all good


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 16, 2015)

you'll catch up don! you'll love it!


----------



## Don Geno (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm sure I will after all these pics makes my mouth drool a lil !


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 16, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> I'm sure I will after all these pics makes my mouth drool a lil !


i tried a piece at 7 weeks yesterday morning. while it was still very green and fresh, it was a great indicator of the potency of the alien. it was enough for 1 1/2 hits for me. after the 1/2 hit, i was done. ha. you WILL love it!


----------



## Lord Kanti (Nov 16, 2015)

Extrome said:


> lol I must be too high because I swear that looked like chocolate chip cookies at first.


I thought they were whacky muffins. I've got a couple dozen fresh ones today.


----------



## Extrome (Nov 16, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> I thought they were whacky muffins. I've got a couple dozen fresh ones today.


See I'm not the only one who saw baked goods!


----------



## Lord Kanti (Nov 16, 2015)

Only uploading the most recent pic since I'm on my phone right now.


10-10-15 - planted 2 seeds. One big, one small. 5 gallons fabric pots, fox farm ocean forest + perlite. Lightly dusted seeded area with Great White.


10-14-15 - both seeds have been noted as sprouted. Soil and humidity domes are moist.


10-17-15. Placed seedlings outside without humidity domes temporarily.


10 -24 - 15. Dome has been completely removed. Feeding full Athena's Aminas, Pro-tekt, and half strength Alaska Fish emulsion.


11-1-2015 plants are treated normally, but are kept out of the severe wind.


11-11-15. Plants continue to progress at a fair pace, soil has been added around the bar up to the first node to increase rigidity.


11-15-15 stems have thickened quite noticeably. Fed: pro-tekt, Athena Aminas Liquinox Grow @ 1/2 strength, Alaska Fish Fertilizer, and 100 g Epsom Salts per 5 gallons Water. Temps range between 50-60° F. Constant 20+ hours of lighting between sun and 600W MH. Set fan controller to lowest setting to Try and add warmth at night. 6 nodes total, no signs of maturity.

Also count me in on the next comparative grow! I've just got my first batch of seeds from my first attempt at breeding. Maybe someday I'll be the one sending out samples.


----------



## mmjmon (Nov 16, 2015)

Haven't posted any pics yet. Started off with 2, now I've got 1 as a chicken decided to sit on it and I couldn't save it. I'll drop the other 3 on my next round. 

Started in the cup of water on 10-23-15, then into soil in solo til she showed, then straight into the 5 gallon bag. The growth shots were 11-08-15, and 11-15-15. They're sitting outside. Not the best time of year for sunlight so we'll see how she does. I'll update soon.

I really do appreciate the free seeds and look forward to growing any other seeds. Thank you again.


----------



## Extrome (Nov 16, 2015)

Jack Vault, I started a private conversation with you a few days ago. Are you unable to receive them or something?


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 17, 2015)

Extrome said:


> Jack Vault, I started a private conversation with you a few days ago. Are you unable to receive them or something?


I haven't seen it buddy; I'll check now.


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 17, 2015)

Extrome said:


> Jack Vault, I started a private conversation with you a few days ago. Are you unable to receive them or something?


Sorry I missed it buddy; I've replied now


----------



## steff44 (Nov 17, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> she started with 2 300w marshydro led. she loved it. i had to move shit around and she got put under a 600w hps for 2 weeks or so. now i had to move her again and currently is under a 150w hps about 5-6" away. 150 marshydro led side lighting for one side, a 300w MH led for the other side. lol. so she's had it all. her blooming and tric production really stepped up when it got under the hps.


Cool..I'm just using a 180w led in tent.Yours are looking great!!


----------



## steff44 (Nov 17, 2015)

George are Yous based in Edinburgh?? I will have a look at your site..Do you sell medicinal strains??


----------



## ricky1lung (Nov 17, 2015)

Friday night I opened up the tent for a look. 
Saw a huge seed bursting out of an alien. 
Got a little spooked and whacked her, in total I found 3 seeds. Which is probably totally my fault, just not sure if it was an nl or a king who sowed his demon seed.

Anyways, she got clipped an hung, made the whole main floor of the house smell like strong cat piss. 

She has a nice sweet taste, easy on the lungs and provides a decent buzz.

I checked over the 3rd alien for signs of nanners or seeds and all is well. This plant in particular had a slower start than the others and is starting g to bulk up now.


----------



## George Seeds (Nov 17, 2015)

steff44 said:


> George are Yous based in Edinburgh?? I will have a look at your site..Do you sell medicinal strains??


Yep we are in Edinburgh buddy but have some warehouses in England, are you local to us?

Plenty of Medical strains, here are a few links:

Top 10 Medical - http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/top-10-medical-strains/cat_216.html

Medical Seeds Breeder - http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/medical-seeds/brand_39.html

New breeder Professor Paul Seeds - http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/regular-seeds/professor-paul-seeds/major-medic-regular-seeds/prod_6740.html

Medical search on The Vault returns - http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/index.php?searchStr=medical&Search.x=0&Search.y=0&act=viewCat


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 17, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> Friday night I opened up the tent for a look.
> Saw a huge seed bursting out of an alien.
> Got a little spooked and whacked her, in total I found 3 seeds. Which is probably totally my fault, just not sure if it was an nl or a king who sowed his demon seed.
> 
> ...


Good catch! 

Cat's piss?? I didn't know seeding plants smelt bad - is that normal?


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Nov 17, 2015)

Sure you don't just have a cat with a grudge ?


----------



## Lord Kanti (Nov 17, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> Friday night I opened up the tent for a look.
> Saw a huge seed bursting out of an alien.
> Got a little spooked and whacked her, in total I found 3 seeds. Which is probably totally my fault, just not sure if it was an nl or a king who sowed his demon seed.
> 
> ...


She gifted you more free seeds and you repay her with death.


----------



## ricky1lung (Nov 17, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Good catch!
> 
> Cat's piss?? I didn't know seeding plants smelt bad - is that normal?





GuyLeDuche said:


> Sure you don't just have a cat with a grudge ?





Lord Kanti said:


> She gifted you more free seeds and you repay her with death.



Lol.

It was just her aroma as she dried. I do have a cat, but narrowed it to down to the bud. 

Just smoked a fatty of it, I really like the smooth smoke and easy, steady high.
I guess that's the description I'd use.


----------



## steff44 (Nov 17, 2015)

Aye in Scotland.Cheers... I will have a look & get some after Xmas..Cheers again!


----------



## bertaluchi (Nov 17, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Holy shit; that's like our high summer!! lol
> Where are you?


Flori-duh lol


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 17, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> Flori-duh lol


Ahhhh - I do love Florida!


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 17, 2015)

steff44 said:


> Cool..I'm just using a 180w led in tent.Yours are looking great!!


is it the marshydro 180w ufo? heard those are good for 1 plant. i've got the 150w reflector and i dont care for it. wont use it anymore after this grow. not even for side lighting. 

thank you for the compliment, i really have no idea how she became so bushy and so thick....but i'm not complaining!


----------



## bertaluchi (Nov 17, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Ahhhh - I do love Florida!





Jack Vault said:


> Ahhhh - I do love Florida!


Me too Jack. If you ever decide to make a trip let me know. I would love to show you my garden and blaze one with you.


----------



## steff44 (Nov 17, 2015)

It's an Apollo Full Spectrum 180..Got it when bought small growtent kit


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 17, 2015)

Pulled down my AxT "mini". 13g wet in a 1 L tub. Assuming I'll get a quarter at most dry. 

I don't run a lot of autos but I must say I'm surprised this bud looks good and smells like coffee which is OG like for sure. Gonna smoke on the main cola while I wait for my photos to finish and turn the rest into hash! 

Thanks again to the Vault for some free smoke. I'll post dry pics when I trim.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeah man! Just figured a lockout issue out on my girls. Super hard water was locking cal/mag out one foliar with the pro-cal straightened everything out! All my ladies. The AXT had a pretty good growth spurt overnight and are looking much healthier. Thought I had my thrip issue taken care of...those fuckers made a last gasp but are gone again hopefully for the last time. Mine are stretching a little as I'm seeing some flower formation but in guessing they won't top 12" when they're done.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 18, 2015)

I think i found an auto plant i like. Loving the structure of these Alien X Triangles.
Have them in 3 1/2 gallon pots, for the next two think i will use 5 gallon and let them spread more.


----------



## bertaluchi (Nov 18, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> I think i found an auto plant i like. Loving the structure of these Alien X Triangles.
> Have them in 3 1/2 gallon pots, for the next two think i will use 5 gallon and let them spread more.


I did 2 of mine in 5 gal pots and 3 in 2 gal grow bags and the plants in the 5 gal got way more bushy and have a lot more flowering tops, but I did notice the ones in the 2 gal grow bags have a larger main cola than the plants in the 5 gal.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 18, 2015)

Sleepy time


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Nov 18, 2015)

Anyone try using a flower initiator light with autos? I'm curious about autos specifically because they typically have a short 4-6 hour sleep cycle, and that unit claims to add 2 hours sleep a night.

http://growlightsource.com/the-flower-initiator-10-watt-ip65-indoor-outdoor-grow-light/the-flower-initiator-accelerator-far-red-730nm/


----------



## Lisa martinez (Nov 18, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> I think i found an auto plant i like. Loving the structure of these Alien X Triangles.
> Have them in 3 1/2 gallon pots, for the next two think i will use 5 gallon and let them spread more.


They look very good.


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 18, 2015)

The smell of the one in the back is pretty killer. I can't name the smell, it's....I don't fkn know, it's a wtf is that smell cuz I wanna smoke eat and lick it, lmfao. The other is piney with a slight coffe caramel. Very nice.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 18, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3545686 View attachment 3545687 View attachment 3545688 View attachment 3545689
> 
> The smell of the one in the back is pretty killer. I can't name the smell, it's....I don't fkn know, it's a wtf is that smell cuz I wanna smoke eat and lick it, lmfao. The other is piney with a slight coffe caramel. Very nice.


FREAKING AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 18, 2015)

Frosty lady man good f'n job!!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 18, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3545686 View attachment 3545687 View attachment 3545688 View attachment 3545689
> 
> The smell of the one in the back is pretty killer. I can't name the smell, it's....I don't fkn know, it's a wtf is that smell cuz I wanna smoke eat and lick it, lmfao. The other is piney with a slight coffe caramel. Very nice.


Good looking gals. Mine were pretty leafy which happens with autos but the bud seems pretty on point.


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 18, 2015)

damn twisted...those are killer. mine is 8 weeks old this upcoming saturday. i think maybe a week and a half left or so. 

as for the smell, mine is very very lemony. thats the best i can do. i find myself DAILY touching a leaf and smelling my fingers all day long cuz it smells so DAMN GOOD!!!


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Good looking gals. Mine were pretty leafy which happens with autos but the bud seems pretty on point.


hey farmer, how did you like the smoke from them....if you've already harvested


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 18, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> hey farmer, how did you like the smoke from them....if you've already harvested


I actually just harvested a tiny plant in a 1L pot.

Mine was very low odor and I'm very critical of "og kush" these days as most breeders don't have the real thing but these had a distinct coffee smell which is very Og Kush. That alone has me thinking the smoke will be pretty good. I can be harsh on autos sometimes but these seem like pretty solid genetics. I am going to start a large breeding project soon and if I decide to do an auto line I may well see if I can get permission from the vault guys to use it.

Will update with a non biased smoke report. So far so good though! I've got about 2 days of drying and at least a week or two cure.


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 18, 2015)

coffee smell huh? not on mine. not in any way. only lemony. and she is alone so there isnt others mixing in smells. 

i've taken 2 small popcorns and quick dried them (on top of the hid) and after 1 bowl i was good. really good. and i know it was weak compared to what it will be. but twice now it has only take 1 bowl (1 1/2 hits) and i'm pretty high. compared to what i'm using now, it takes me about 10 hits or so to get where the alien takes me in 1 hit.


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 19, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> Me too Jack. If you ever decide to make a trip let me know. I would love to show you my garden and blaze one with you.


That sounds awesome buddy! 
I was in Florida last year - I'll definitely be back!


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 19, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Pulled down my AxT "mini". 13g wet in a 1 L tub. Assuming I'll get a quarter at most dry.
> 
> I don't run a lot of autos but I must say I'm surprised this bud looks good and smells like coffee which is OG like for sure. Gonna smoke on the main cola while I wait for my photos to finish and turn the rest into hash!
> 
> Thanks again to the Vault for some free smoke. I'll post dry pics when I trim.View attachment 3544997


You're very welcome buddy - enjoy!


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 19, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> I think i found an auto plant i like. Loving the structure of these Alien X Triangles.
> Have them in 3 1/2 gallon pots, for the next two think i will use 5 gallon and let them spread more.


Looking good buddy


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 19, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3545686 View attachment 3545687 View attachment 3545688 View attachment 3545689
> 
> The smell of the one in the back is pretty killer. I can't name the smell, it's....I don't fkn know, it's a wtf is that smell cuz I wanna smoke eat and lick it, lmfao. The other is piney with a slight coffe caramel. Very nice.


Wow, looking great buddy!


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 19, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3545686 View attachment 3545687 View attachment 3545688 View attachment 3545689
> 
> The smell of the one in the back is pretty killer. I can't name the smell, it's....I don't fkn know, it's a wtf is that smell cuz I wanna smoke eat and lick it, lmfao. The other is piney with a slight coffe caramel. Very nice.


damn twisted....our girls look pretty damn similar....to me at least


----------



## Lucifder (Nov 19, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Fucking right! Just got confirmation from Sin City Seeds that I've been selected to test for them!! Got some great crosses I wonder what I'll get! Time to seriously get my shit together! Here's what they're testing:
> Gorillas In The Night (GG#4 x WhiteNightmare)
> Key Lime Cake (Key Lime Pie x WhiteNightmare)
> Grape Nightmare (GDP x WhiteNightmare)
> ...


Im trying to apply also but I got asked this question when trying to register haha wondering if yiu could help me out its asking for the person who referred you and "what is the best time to dab erls" I was wtf


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 19, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> damn twisted....our girls look pretty damn similar....to me at least


looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 19, 2015)

Looks you guys got that "looks like you know what your doing phenos" lol wish I did


Lucifder said:


> Im trying to apply also but I got asked this question when trying to register haha wondering if yiu could help me out its asking for the person who referred you and "what is the best time to dab erls" I was wtf


7:10.  I'm DSTRUKTVBAYC on homeofthedank.


----------



## bertaluchi (Nov 19, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> That sounds awesome buddy!
> I was in Florida last year - I'll definitely be back!


Mickey Mouse wants a visit from the Vault. He told me so himself.


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 19, 2015)

Was having a sesh with the girls and she posed lol


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 20, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> Mickey Mouse wants a visit from the Vault. He told me so himself.


I met him last year! 

And this year I met a minion


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 20, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3546686
> Was having a sesh with the girls and she posed lol


Beautiful!!


----------



## George Seeds (Nov 20, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> I met him last year!
> 
> And this year I met a minion
> 
> View attachment 3546844


is it just me or does that minion look a little bit stoned


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 20, 2015)

George Seeds said:


> is it just me or does that minion look a little bit stoned


lol, now that I look at it again he looks VERY stoned! lol


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 20, 2015)

Lmao, I know a few Disney characters that will be very stoned in a few weeks. Back in the 90's I did bmx shows in the parades and sea world. Had a ramp set up next to shamoos tank on the river. I go down once a year to catch up with friends that still work there and we get down with a monster doob. If you are there on the 10th, big smokout at pleasure island


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 20, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Lmao, I know a few Disney characters that will be very stoned in a few weeks. Back in the 90's I did bmx shows in the parades and sea world. Had a ramp set up next to shamoos tank on the river. I go down once a year to catch up with friends that still work there and we get down with a monster doob. If you are there on the 10th, big smokout at pleasure island


lol, that sounds awesome - I'd love to be there!!


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 20, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> lol, that sounds awesome - I'd love to be there!!


It's usually a day I can't remember lmao


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 20, 2015)

Pic of a pic. Before I started smoking, I used to get real high lol


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 20, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> I met him last year!
> 
> And this year I met a minion
> 
> View attachment 3546844


Love it hahahaha !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 20, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Pic of a pic. Before I started smoking, I used to get real high lolView attachment 3546906


Awesome!!


----------



## bertaluchi (Nov 20, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Lmao, I know a few Disney characters that will be very stoned in a few weeks. Back in the 90's I did bmx shows in the parades and sea world. Had a ramp set up next to shamoos tank on the river. I go down once a year to catch up with friends that still work there and we get down with a monster doob. If you are there on the 10th, big smokout at pleasure island


Hey are you talking Dec. 10th? If my band is not playing that day I can match you dube for dube.


----------



## bertaluchi (Nov 20, 2015)

Alien smokefest 2015 lol


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 20, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> Alien smokefest 2015 lol


Sweet - that sounds amazing!! 
Make sure to wear your Vault t-shirts!


----------



## bertaluchi (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey @Jack Vault, I am going to be wearing my "Joint Effort" Vault/RIU shirt at my gig tonight. I'm going to try and get someone to take a pic.


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 20, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> Hey @Jack Vault, I am going to be wearing my "Joint Effort" Vault/RIU shirt at my gig tonight. I'm going to try and get someone to take a pic.


Wow, awesome buddy!! 
I'll look forward to seeing it!


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 20, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> Hey are you talking Dec. 10th? If my band is not playing that day I can match you dube for dube.


Yep in just a few weeks. I won't have any from the atx, but will have some year cured killer smoke. Other than a small sample after two weeks in a jar, I won't be enjoying the atx for around 3-6 months. Are you close to Orlando? I'm pretty familiar with the area. I lived in Mt Dora/Eustis area for years.


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 20, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Sweet - that sounds amazing!!
> Make sure to wear your Vault t-shirts!


Lol, mines a little small, but maybe I can bring sexy sleeveless back
Are those shirts also for retail? When I place my winter grow order, I'd like to get another properly sized


----------



## noysy (Nov 22, 2015)

One of my aliens turned hermie on me : ( 

Pulled her and chopped what i could get from it. Luckily it was the baby alien

The pre mature buds smoked ok however so meh....im high


----------



## Lord Kanti (Nov 22, 2015)

My stalks have really thickened up this week and it seems both plants are showing sex now at maybe 8" in height. I'll try and do a proper update tomorrow.

Some of my other plants have leaves developing a high gloss sheen. No idea what they're eating that's doing that, but I'm suspecting it's the Epsom salts.


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 22, 2015)

Today marks day 65. Smelling great


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 22, 2015)

View attachment 3548660 View attachment 3548659 View attachment 3548658 Today marks day 65. Smelling delicious.


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## twistedentities (Nov 22, 2015)

View attachment 3548658 View attachment 3548659 View attachment 3548660 View attachment 3548661 Today marks day 65. Smelling gre


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 23, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Lol, mines a little small, but maybe I can bring sexy sleeveless back
> Are those shirts also for retail? When I place my winter grow order, I'd like to get another properly sized


Yep they're on the website: http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/apparel/cat_203.html - but the stock availability isn't correct, so send me an email and I'll see what we have in stock for you


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 23, 2015)

noysy said:


> One of my aliens turned hermie on me : (
> 
> Pulled her and chopped what i could get from it. Luckily it was the baby alien
> 
> The pre mature buds smoked ok however so meh....im high


Sorry to hear that buddy 

But at least you got a nice little smoke off it


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 23, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Today marks day 65. Smelling greatView attachment 3548658View attachment 3548659 View attachment 3548660 View attachment 3548661


Awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Kanti (Nov 23, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> My stalks have really thickened up this week and it seems both plants are showing sex now at maybe 8" in height. I'll try and do a proper update tomorrow.
> 
> Some of my other plants have leaves developing a high gloss sheen. No idea what they're eating that's doing that, but I'm suspecting it's the Epsom salts.


They are between 10"-11".


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 23, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Yep they're on the website: http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/apparel/cat_203.html - but the stock availability isn't correct, so send me an email and I'll see what we have in stock for you


Coolio. I'll email you when I'm ready to place my order. I might need to have another fusion to my spine. I'm hoping I can get one more grow in before hand.


----------



## bertaluchi (Nov 23, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Yep in just a few weeks. I won't have any from the atx, but will have some year cured killer smoke. Other than a small sample after two weeks in a jar, I won't be enjoying the atx for around 3-6 months. Are you close to Orlando? I'm pretty familiar with the area. I lived in Mt Dora/Eustis area for years.


Not far from Mt Dora at all. My band plays there sometimes. If I'm free I would like to meet up. I got some good sour hound from mephisto.


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 23, 2015)

hey twisted, have you checked the trics? on my aliens tops, they are mostly cloudy with some amber. maybe like 2% wednesday wll be day 63-65 from sprout. thinking of pulling the tops and let the lowers finish for a bit longer. was wondering when you planned on cutting it?


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 24, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Coolio. I'll email you when I'm ready to place my order. I might need to have another fusion to my spine. I'm hoping I can get one more grow in before hand.


lol 
No probs, I look forward to hearing from you


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 24, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> hey twisted, have you checked the trics? on my aliens tops, they are mostly cloudy with some amber. maybe like 2% wednesday wll be day 63-65 from sprout. thinking of pulling the tops and let the lowers finish for a bit longer. was wondering when you planned on cutting it?


I'm seeing amber around 15%. I'm gonna take mine to 75 days in hopes to be around 60-70%


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 24, 2015)

holy hell man....you want 70% amber? not use to seeing people pull with that much amber. talk about couch lock like a mofo.


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 24, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> holy hell man....you want 70% amber? not use to seeing people pull with that much amber. talk about couch lock like a mofo.


Or great for treating insomnia!


----------



## steff44 (Nov 24, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3548658 View attachment 3548659 View attachment 3548660 Today marks day 65. Smelling gre





srt8666 said:


> holy hell man....you want 70% amber? not use to seeing people pull with that much amber. talk about couch lock like a mofo.


Couch lock was a new 1 to me till I found out what it meant lol.Comfortably Numb works for me for neurological ailments & wait till lots of amber.For daytime usually a batch of milky with the odd clear thrics....


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 24, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> holy hell man....you want 70% amber? not use to seeing people pull with that much amber. talk about couch lock like a mofo.


I prefer the heavier side of smoke. I keep one strain for the euphoric, energetic high, but usually mix that with my couch smoke


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 24, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Or great for treating insomnia!


Yep, it keeps the nightmares at bay for me. A few things creeping around that noggin of mine that don't play nice. For example. I had ants swarm my head and got in my ear, deep in my ear. There aren't words to describe something biting you inside your head and hearing it. I'm not fond of falling asleep unless heavily smoked up
Edit. That kinda sounds like they are still there lmao. I got rushed to the er and they were able to remove them but I lost hearing in that ear due to the damage those little fkrs caused


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 24, 2015)

steff44 said:


> Couch lock was a new 1 to me till I found out what it meant lol.Comfortably Numb works for me for neurological ailments & wait till lots of amber.For daytime usually a batch of milky with the odd clear thrics....


That first couch lock experience is always so awesome, lol. My strong stuff will sink ya through the couch as the walls breath. I think that strain went to almost full amber. Very ripe amazing smoke.


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 25, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> I prefer the heavier side of smoke. I keep one strain for the euphoric, energetic high, but usually mix that with my couch smoke


Which strain do you use for the euphoric, energetic high?


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 25, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Yep, it keeps the nightmares at bay for me. A few things creeping around that noggin of mine that don't play nice. For example. I had ants swarm my head and got in my ear, deep in my ear. There aren't words to describe something biting you inside your head and hearing it. I'm not fond of falling asleep unless heavily smoked up
> Edit. That kinda sounds like they are still there lmao. I got rushed to the er and they were able to remove them but I lost hearing in that ear due to the damage those little fkrs caused


Holy shit buddy, that sounds harrowing!! 
That story alone might give me nightmares!! lol


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 25, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Which strain do you use for the euphoric, energetic high?


i have a great keeper pheno of Pineapple Express for days I'm feeling low.


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 25, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> i have a great keeper pheno of Pineapple Express for days I'm feeling low.


Nice 

So would you recommend the general Pineapple Express strain for a euphoric, energetic high?


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 25, 2015)

I would. I've grown out quite a few of them and liked most of the phenos. The difference in the keeper pheno was the flavor. Reminds me of juicy fruit gum


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 25, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> I would. I've grown out quite a few of them and liked most of the phenos. The difference in the keeper pheno was the flavor. Reminds me of juicy fruit gum


Cool, thanks for the info - I'll put that on my Christmas list 

If only Santa brought weed!


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 25, 2015)

You've never heard of Sativa Claus? Lol


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 25, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> You've never heard of Sativa Claus? Lol


lol, does he come to Ireland?


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 25, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> You've never heard of Sativa Claus? Lol


Hahahahahaha. Sativa Claus? Vest damn thing I've heard in awhile. Even if your not bullshiting and it's legit, thats just amazing


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 25, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> Hahahahahaha. Sativa Claus? Vest damn thing I've heard in awhile. Even if your not bullshiting and it's legit, thats just amazing


lolol, I find even more amusing that you think that it may be legit lol


----------



## bertaluchi (Nov 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas from Sativa Claus!


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 25, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> View attachment 3550649Merry Christmas from Sativa Claus!


----------



## bertaluchi (Nov 25, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> View attachment 3550650


Touche @Jack Vault


----------



## bertaluchi (Nov 25, 2015)

Now we just need pics of Sativa Claus blasting BHO. lol


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 25, 2015)

They are coming along very nice !!!!!


----------



## Lisa martinez (Nov 26, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> They are coming along very nice !!!!!


They look so green and happy.


----------



## twistedentities (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 26, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3551230 View attachment 3551231 View attachment 3551232


Wow, great job!!


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 27, 2015)

@twistedentities you are killing it! I'm curious what kind of yield you will pull off those babies.

Been a very slow start for me, finally have my room setup. Lights arrived yesterday, I'll be mounting them tonight. Hopefully have some of these autos in dirt by this weekend!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 27, 2015)

A lil nuggy shot...

High is above what I expected. Coffee smell is gone unfortunately but I got busy in the garden and life and overdried these babies a bit so they are not too stinky anymore. Was pretty low odor from the start though.

Overall happy though and one last thanks to the Vault. Provided me a nice bumper til my photo plants finish. Would love to do one of these again.


----------



## Don Geno (Nov 27, 2015)

Alien auto on left red goo on right and another alien auto in a 3gallon


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 27, 2015)

hey farmer, how was the high? what were you expecting? how much did it take you? i just harvested mine, drying as we speak...so i'm curious.


----------



## bertaluchi (Nov 27, 2015)

I just chopped 3 of my main colas off today. I'm gonna let the bottoms fill out a bit before I chop the rest but I got some really nice strong buds. I have the 2 others still shooting out white puffs so I'm gonna let those 2 go a little longer. Nice looking bud and 2 different smells. One is very coffee like and the other is more pine needle smell. They look like they are gonna be good. Very frosty.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 27, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> Alien auto on left red goo on right and another alien auto in a 3gallon


Nice !!!!!!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 27, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> A lil nuggy shot...
> 
> High is above what I expected. Coffee smell is gone unfortunately but I got busy in the garden and life and overdried these babies a bit so they are not too stinky anymore. Was pretty low odor from the start though.
> 
> ...


Great looking bud !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 27, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> hey farmer, how was the high? what were you expecting? how much did it take you? i just harvested mine, drying as we speak...so i'm curious.


I don't run autos often as I've run into some that are not so good (some out of this world to be fair) and I throw them in when I am vegging photos. That said this I some of the best I've tried. I've only had it twice but it was uppy and somewhat euphoric leading into a nice indica stone. The two times I smoked I only shared a small bong with my lady and it didn't take much to get where I wanted to be. I'm used to smoking some pretty high quality so if this does me good I'm sure you'll be happy with it!


----------



## srt8666 (Nov 27, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I don't run autos often as I've run into some that are not so good (some out of this world to be fair) and I throw them in when I am vegging photos. That said this I some of the best I've tried. I've only had it twice but it was uppy and somewhat euphoric leading into a nice indica stone. The two times I smoked I only shared a small bong with my lady and it didn't take much to get where I wanted to be. I'm used to smoking some pretty high quality so if this does me good I'm sure you'll be happy with it!


thanks man. i'm only use to smoking barely c grade stuff. so hopefully this will be killer!


----------



## hondagrower420 (Nov 28, 2015)

Anyone else get indica leaning phenos?

My 3 healthy girls are all wide leaf pallet.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Nov 28, 2015)

For my first grow im super stoked thanks to every one who helped me so far !


----------



## hondagrower420 (Nov 28, 2015)

Lisa martinez said:


> For my first grow im super stoked thanks to every one who helped me so far !



How many days is that?


----------



## Lisa martinez (Nov 29, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> How many days is that?


Day 17


----------



## steff44 (Nov 29, 2015)

Same here Lisa & other on 12 days.Post pics l8r.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Nov 29, 2015)

steff44 said:


> Same here Lisa & other on 12 days.Post pics l8r.


Great cant wait to see how yours are going


----------



## akmatanuska (Nov 29, 2015)

Here we go here's my 3. If you're wondering what's up with some of the leaves, I had a nutrient deficiency for a bit there in the beginning. Was super busy to the point of neglecting my entire garden. I fixed it up got everything dialed in and they're doing much better.


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Nov 29, 2015)

Those are really beautiful, I hope mine turn out so nice! About how tall are they and in what pots ( for scale  )? I want #2 lol, which one is your favorite?


----------



## akmatanuska (Nov 29, 2015)

GuyLeDuche said:


> Those are really beautiful, I hope mine turn out so nice! About how tall are they and in what pots ( for scale  )? I want #2 lol, which one is your favorite?


I like #1, you just have to see how big that cola is in person the pics don't do her justice. They all smell relatively similar. Super dank, but #2 is nice to she's filling out great, she might yield the most We'll see. They are just 3 gallon pots I have 3 other strains in the same garden so I used smaller pots. Coulda used 5's since they skip the veg stage but I wasn't sure what to expect this is my first auto flower grow. They are all about 14''-16"


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Nov 29, 2015)

Awesome, yea #1 looks like a torpedo lol. Thanks for the info, mine are at 28 days so I like the peek at the future . I did go with the 5gal, so I guess we'll see...I started with 2 seeds as this is my first try at Autos as well..


----------



## akmatanuska (Nov 29, 2015)

GuyLeDuche said:


> Awesome, yea #1 looks like a torpedo lol. Thanks for the info, mine are at 28 days so I like the peek at the future . I did go with the 5gal, so I guess we'll see...I started with 2 seeds as this is my first try at Autos as well..


Nice, how tall are yours atm?


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Nov 29, 2015)

They are 10" and 12" tall, with the taller one having massive fan leaves lol. I measured the main blades on several at 6" long and over 7" across the smallest blades. At her widest she's 19" across, tip to tip, so I guess she'll be bushy lol...


----------



## steff44 (Nov 29, 2015)

Lisa martinez said:


> Great cant wait to see how yours are going


Pics not that great & Humidity dropped but will sort that.On 12\12 as have a pheno in tent which be ready in a few weeks


----------



## Don Geno (Nov 29, 2015)

A closer look


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 30, 2015)

akmatanuska said:


> Here we go here's my 3. If you're wondering what's up with some of the leaves, I had a nutrient deficiency for a bit there in the beginning. Was super busy to the point of neglecting my entire garden. I fixed it up got everything dialed in and they're doing much better.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553819 View attachment 3553821 View attachment 3553825 View attachment 3553826 View attachment 3553827 View attachment 3553829 View attachment 3553830


Great job.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 30, 2015)

steff44 said:


> Pics not that great & Humidity dropped but will sort that.On 12\12 as have a pheno in tent which be ready in a few weeks


they are looking good.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Nov 30, 2015)

akmatanuska said:


> Here we go here's my 3. If you're wondering what's up with some of the leaves, I had a nutrient deficiency for a bit there in the beginning. Was super busy to the point of neglecting my entire garden. I fixed it up got everything dialed in and they're doing much better.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553819 View attachment 3553821 View attachment 3553825 View attachment 3553826 View attachment 3553827 View attachment 3553829 View attachment 3553830


Love it !


----------



## Lisa martinez (Nov 30, 2015)

steff44 said:


> Pics not that great & Humidity dropped but will sort that.On 12\12 as have a pheno in tent which be ready in a few weeks


Awesome job so far !


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 30, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> A lil nuggy shot...
> 
> High is above what I expected. Coffee smell is gone unfortunately but I got busy in the garden and life and overdried these babies a bit so they are not too stinky anymore. Was pretty low odor from the start though.
> 
> ...


You're very welcome buddy; I hope it smokes well


----------



## akmatanuska (Nov 30, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> You're very welcome buddy; I hope it smokes well


I wanna thank you guys aswell, appreciate all the generosity you guys been putting out there on RIU, and the opportunity to grow out these beauty's. It's been a pleasure growing them out I really like them a lot.


----------



## Jack Vault (Nov 30, 2015)

akmatanuska said:


> I wanna thank you guys aswell, appreciate all the generosity you guys been putting out there on RIU, and the opportunity to grow out these beauty's. It's been a pleasure growing them out I really like them a lot.


Thanks for the kudos buddy - it has been good fun all round


----------



## akmatanuska (Dec 1, 2015)

In other news, things are looking up in AK.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 1, 2015)

So, I'm faced with an issue. I leave for vacation on Sunday for 13 days. Plants are at 72 days I think. I can't decide whether to pull them now so they can be jarred before I eave or let them ripen on the plant and have them go 95 days. I'm not too worried about bud rot with the amount of air flow in the tent. Humidity should stay under 50. I've taken reg seeds a good ways past recommended harvest but never an auto. Basically I'd give a decent water before I left and then they dry out for 13 days and get chopped the day I get home. .?Anyone have a thought?


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 1, 2015)

U killed it!!!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 1, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3555134 View attachment 3555133 View attachment 3555135 View attachment 3555137


Simply beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa martinez (Dec 2, 2015)

I agree that is beautiful !


----------



## Jack Vault (Dec 2, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3555134 View attachment 3555133 View attachment 3555135 View attachment 3555137


Wow!! Amazing buddy!! Love it!!


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 2, 2015)

After doing some thinking on my above question, I decided I'm gonna take them to 95 days. I don't have too much of a choice unless I bring my jars with me and that's not gonna happen with the wife and kid with me. It wou
D be nice to have someone I could trust to start the cure for me but, that's not happening either lol.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## steff44 (Dec 2, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3555766 View attachment 3555767


Looking great!!!.Are they big feeders or just normal Nutes scheduled?


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 2, 2015)

steff44 said:


> Looking great!!!.Are they big feeders or just normal Nutes scheduled?


Throughout all of the grow the only feed they got was molasses. Cal mag a few times.


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 2, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3555766 View attachment 3555767


looks awesome dude! What kind of setup are you using?


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 2, 2015)

UniDragon said:


> looks awesome dude! What kind of setup are you using?


My shed is kept real simple. 400 hps/ cool tube with a 3 speed blower for cooling. Secret jardin tent (love it). 5galsmart pots and dirt comes from an old pig farm that closed over 30 yrs ago. A few years back I scraped 20 yards of it and dumped it in my yard.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Dec 3, 2015)

My girls seem to be very happy.


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Dec 3, 2015)

Mine are on day 30 and I find myself in a bit of a pickle..Currently I have them in my main tent under a 600w MH with my veg ladies running 20/4. ASAP I need to switch to 12/12 HPS, should I leave them 12/12 or pop them in the veg tent at night? The veg tent just has a shit-ton of junk CFLs so I don't want to run them in there full time, unless all other options involve too much stress.


----------



## steff44 (Dec 3, 2015)

Lisa martinez said:


> My girls seem to be very happy.


Mines & yours Lisa are the exact same & started at the same time!.Will compare each other's all thru the grow..


----------



## Lisa martinez (Dec 3, 2015)

steff44 said:


> Mines & yours Lisa are the exact same & started at the same time!.Will compare each other's all thru the grow..


Great idea ! I love it. i am thinking about starting the next two after these are 30 days in and i tweak my setup a little more.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 3, 2015)

Lisa martinez said:


> My girls seem to be very happy.


Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Geno (Dec 3, 2015)

One thing I sure do love about these autos is they explode with growth every day more and more I added some sticks to LST the baby since her nodes were growing a lil bigger can't wait for buds like all the other great pics I've seen keep it up everyone!!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 3, 2015)

love every ones progress. I just finished building my new room so while i was switching them i took a few shoots. buds are popping up all over the plant.


----------



## nomoresnow (Dec 3, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> love every ones progress. I just finished building my new room so while i was switching them i took a few shoots. buds are popping up all over the plant.


Looking good. How many days from sprout?


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 3, 2015)

nomoresnow said:


> Looking good. How many days from sprout?


About 50


----------



## srt8666 (Dec 3, 2015)

Will be posting final grow stats later, but just dried and trimmed up the alien. All in total I got just shy of 5oz from a 68 day grow.


----------



## steff44 (Dec 3, 2015)

Great job SRT 5oz in 68 days is awesome. Hope I get even half that lol..Will check out your stats when posted...Just in time for Xmas too you lucky #@*#@,r


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 3, 2015)

nice harvest numbers for the time SRT. Can't wait to hear the smoke report after a cure. mine are coming along. Gonna take them down in 2 more weeks. I think that'll put them at 93 ish days. It'll be cool to have both ends of the harvest between us.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 3, 2015)

I hope they smoke as good as they smell. Not bad for bottom buds


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## srt8666 (Dec 3, 2015)

absolutely twisted...cant wait. i wanted to let her go a bit longer, but i was out and it was pretty much time. i needed the room for others in flower. yours look just like mine did


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 3, 2015)

U guys r putting my thrip attacked ph imbalanced root bound girls to shame!!


----------



## Jack Vault (Dec 4, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> Will be posting final grow stats later, but just dried and trimmed up the alien. All in total I got just shy of 5oz from a 68 day grow.


Wow, nice one buddy! 
Was that from all 5 plants?


----------



## srt8666 (Dec 4, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> Wow, nice one buddy!
> Was that from all 5 plants?


Lol...no. Just 1. I've had ton much other stuff going on lately to do a proper report but I'm working on it.


----------



## noysy (Dec 4, 2015)

Pics pics ​


----------



## noysy (Dec 4, 2015)

One of my other girls that just went into flower


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 4, 2015)

noysy said:


> View attachment 3557085 One of my other girls that just went into flower


Nice !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 4, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> Lol...no. Just 1. I've had ton much other stuff going on lately to do a proper report but I'm working on it.


Pic's Pic's


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 4, 2015)

Young bud shot's


----------



## noysy (Dec 4, 2015)

Better pic. Really shot up when hit flower


----------



## Lisa martinez (Dec 4, 2015)

srt8666 said:


> Lol...no. Just 1. I've had ton much other stuff going on lately to do a proper report but I'm working on it.


Pic please


----------



## Lisa martinez (Dec 4, 2015)

noysy said:


> View attachment 3557085 One of my other girls that just went into flower


looking good


----------



## Lisa martinez (Dec 4, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Young bud shot's


they are looking good


----------



## Lisa martinez (Dec 4, 2015)

noysy said:


> Better pic. Really shot up when hit flower View attachment 3557095


I like I like


----------



## noysy (Dec 4, 2015)

Not bad with that one, she has been getting neglected for other reasons going on at home.

But was only been watered once every 4 or so days and every now and than geting some food.

So from that cant say im disapointed in what im seeing


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 4, 2015)

noysy said:


> Not bad with that one, she has been getting neglected for other reasons going on at home.
> 
> But was only been watered once every 4 or so days and every now and than geting some food.
> 
> So from that cant say im disapointed in what im seeing


With all that you have going on at your home (sorry to hear that) i think you are doing a great job.


----------



## noysy (Dec 4, 2015)

Nothing bad. Just havent had access to my grow space for work needs.

And i dont let my other half touch anything, as last time i got her to feed my plants. I came home too something wierd you would see growing in the desert 


Happy growing, fellow aliens


----------



## bertaluchi (Dec 4, 2015)

I was just wondering if anyone has any plants that seem to take forever? I have one left out of the 5 that is around day 80 and still seems to have a couple weeks to go and the rest were taken down almost 2 weeks ago. And they were very done when I took them lots of cloudy and amber trichomes but this one plant is taking way longer but it has a HUGE cola on the top. Anyone else?


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 5, 2015)

Mine seem like they will be ready at over 90 and I'm thinking I'll have only 50%amber then. Very little Amber to date


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 5, 2015)

Last pics before I leave. Only gonna be 9 days now. Starting to see some swelling and the smell is outstanding.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 5, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Last pics before I leave. Only gonna be 9 days now. Starting to see some swelling and the smell is outstanding.
> View attachment 3557867 View attachment 3557868 View attachment 3557869 View attachment 3557871 View attachment 3557873


YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dude looks super dank.


----------



## steff44 (Dec 6, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Throughout all of the grow the only feed they got was molasses. Cal mag a few times.


So your soil has enough to go a full grow with no grow or bloom added & only used mollases & calmag??


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 6, 2015)

Don't mean to bore everyone with constant updates but in the last 36 hours they have really taken off and are some hungry little girls.


----------



## Don Geno (Dec 6, 2015)

My experiment


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 6, 2015)

steff44 said:


> So your soil has enough to go a full grow with no grow or bloom added & only used mollases & calmag??


It does the job. For the autos I had to cut it with sand since it burned up my first 3.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 6, 2015)

steff44 said:


> So your soil has enough to go a full grow with no grow or bloom added & only used mollases & calmag??


Yep. Nothing added. The soil for these two was cut with sand since it burned up the first three. It's pretty decent to grow with. And I know the soil since other than trying foxfarm and a few others, that's all I've used is from an old pig farm. Before they plowed it over and put a home depot there, all the top soil was dozed into mounds and I grew on them. Biggest plants I've ever seen.


----------



## akmatanuska (Dec 7, 2015)

Here are mine, they're doing really well. Going into the last weeks of flowering, I will start feeding them overdrive for the next two weeks, then will flush the last week.


----------



## Jack Vault (Dec 7, 2015)

akmatanuska said:


> Here are mine, they're doing really well. Going into the last weeks of flowering, I will start feeding them overdrive for the next two weeks, then will flush the last week.
> 
> View attachment 3559170 View attachment 3559171 View attachment 3559172 View attachment 3559173 View attachment 3559174 View attachment 3559175


Awesome!!


----------



## steff44 (Dec 7, 2015)

thewanderer718, post: 12129162, member: 903145"]Don't mean to bore everyone with constant updates but in the last 36 hours they have really taken off and are some hungry little girls.[/QUOTE]
Your not boring anyone m8.Looking good. That's why were here to compare & admire the work carried out by others lol


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm curious how tall these are running on average? Mine are both on Day 35 from sprout and are 22" and 19". Around when do they stop growing up?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 7, 2015)

Shitty pic but here we are. Go easy she's been through some shit lol


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 7, 2015)

56 days looks like an early finisher 2 like this 3 are all white still and are lagging in bud size compared to these. Most likely the later finishing pheno. Not worried, I know they'll push later on. Been thru hell and this girl here doubled in size after her last feeding. Blew me away when I checked on them today. My next round will be much better! Can't rely on my well water anymore switched to RO, murdered all the thrips and have got them going again albeit late in their life.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 7, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Shitty pic but here we are. Go easy she's been through some shit lol
> View attachment 3559233


She's looking good !!!!!!!!!


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 7, 2015)

Awesome pics!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 7, 2015)

Forgot to mention that pic was 56 days from seed not 56 into flower lol. Still a little while to go.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 7, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> She's looking good !!!!!!!!!


Seriously everyone else is killing these I feel like I let everyone down lol. I'm ok being an example of what not to do my life story lmao!!


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm at 16" with a single cola in my first week or two of flower. The one not shown got singed a bit by the light, but it's still nice and thick.


----------



## noysy (Dec 8, 2015)

Where there at today.

Will post better pics when i have time


----------



## noysy (Dec 8, 2015)

Checked my clone/germ room and my last two aliens are ready in just enough time for them to finish up outside in 3 months time, before the weather goes to crap


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 8, 2015)

noysy said:


> View attachment 3559718 View attachment 3559720
> 
> Where there at today.
> 
> Will post better pics when i have time


NICE !!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 8, 2015)

noysy said:


> View attachment 3559718 View attachment 3559720
> 
> Where there at today.
> 
> Will post better pics when i have time


So I've gotta ask the thread: why are my plants single stalk while others have multiple offshoots?


----------



## Jack Vault (Dec 8, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> So I've gotta ask the thread: why are my plants single stalk while others have multiple offshoots?


I'd like to find that out too - but that is the beauty of the comparative grow


----------



## noysy (Dec 8, 2015)

Training my friend.

LST is your friend.

My above alien however is not trained, as you can see with the christmas tree shape which you should try avoid with doing a lst technique!

P.s my side shoots came out when it went into flower


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 8, 2015)

noysy said:


> Training my friend.
> 
> LST is your friend.
> 
> ...


I read that autos cannot be stressed, so I left mine natural. My third true node branches out a bit, but not enough to be differentiated from the main stalk.


----------



## noysy (Dec 8, 2015)

Hence, low stress training. (LST)


----------



## noysy (Dec 8, 2015)

Better pics of the alien in early stages of flower


----------



## steff44 (Dec 8, 2015)

That's a Big 1 lol..Looking gr8!!


----------



## noysy (Dec 8, 2015)

Yeah I didnt realise actually how tall it was. Untill i took it out of the tent!

_daddy long legs_


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 8, 2015)

Shit man! My tallest is 18" and 17.5" the other 3 are 12,12.5 and 13"


----------



## Lisa martinez (Dec 9, 2015)

my babies are growing fast (well this is my first grow so maybe i'm just super excited) but this plant is so easy to care for so far.


----------



## steff44 (Dec 9, 2015)

Lisa martinez said:


> my babies are growing fast (well this is my first grow so maybe i'm just super excited) but this plant is so easy to care for so far.


Looking gooooood Lisa..Same as mine so were doing well so far!Nxt time in tent I will get a PIC..


----------



## steff44 (Dec 9, 2015)

21& 25days..$hitty Pics.Was going to blame the camera but it's probably just me lol..


----------



## Lisa martinez (Dec 9, 2015)

steff44 said:


> 21& 25days..$hitty Pics.Was going to blame the camera but it's probably just me lol..


they look great.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 10, 2015)

Its starting to get a bit frosty !!!!!!!


----------



## freemerlion (Dec 11, 2015)

Hello everyone, I'm new here. Sorry if some of this is a bit unrelated to this discussion, but I just wanted to report that yesterday I received my three Auto Kush cannabis seeds from The Vault. All the seeds look healthy and viable. It took seven business days to get here to India from the UK. One of my main concerns in ordering cannabis seeds was stealth. Prior to ordering from The Vault, I had done a lot of research, gone through many cannabis seed seller websites, and had watched several cannabis seeds unboxing videos from various vendors. None of them gave me the peace of mind I was looking for. In almost all the cases, stealth was either shipping the seeds either in their original breeder packets or taken out and placed in another packet along with some unrelated item. For example, in one video I saw the seed packets were placed in open view inside a handbag. Either way, if the letters or parcels were opened for inspection, they would easily be discovered. From the research I've done, in India parcels are opened randomly and letters are x-rayed in bulk. After going through several seedbanks I had contacted a few of them asking whether they could do me a favor and take the seeds out of their original packets and hide them (without any sort of external covering) inside a stealth item I would purchase from their store. They declined. Then I made the same request to Jack at The Vault and he agreed. When I received my seeds yesterday, I saw that he had not only satisfied my stealth request but that he had gone above and beyond what I had requested. Additionally, there were some minor difficulties while ordering and Jack more than made up for it by including an extra three Auto UK Cheese seeds and a discount on my purchase. It gives customers peace of mind and confidence knowing some details of the kind of stealth they are ordering (and a lot of seedbanks don't provide that kind of information). I hope that as their business grows, The Vault will not forget to continue their outstanding customer service. I would like to send a big hearty thanks to Jack and everyone at The Vault. I would also like to thank everyone who has been reading and I wish everyone in advance a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

God bless Jack and The Vault!!


----------



## Jack Vault (Dec 11, 2015)

freemerlion said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here. Sorry if some of this is a bit unrelated to this discussion, but I just wanted to report that yesterday I received my three Auto Kush cannabis seeds from The Vault. All the seeds look healthy and viable. It took seven business days to get here to India from the UK. One of my main concerns in ordering cannabis seeds was stealth. Prior to ordering from The Vault, I had done a lot of research, gone through many cannabis seed seller websites, and had watched several cannabis seeds unboxing videos from various vendors. None of them gave me the peace of mind I was looking for. In almost all the cases, stealth was either shipping the seeds either in their original breeder packets or taken out and placed in another packet along with some unrelated item. For example, in one video I saw the seed packets were placed in open view inside a handbag. Either way, if the letters or parcels were opened for inspection, they would easily be discovered. From the research I've done, in India parcels are opened randomly and letters are x-rayed in bulk. After going through several seedbanks I had contacted a few of them asking whether they could do me a favor and take the seeds out of their original packets and hide them (without any sort of external covering) inside a stealth item I would purchase from their store. They declined. Then I made the same request to Jack at The Vault and he agreed. When I received my seeds yesterday, I saw that he had not only satisfied my stealth request but that he had gone above and beyond what I had requested. Additionally, there were some minor difficulties while ordering and Jack more than made up for it by including an extra three Auto UK Cheese seeds and a discount on my purchase. It gives customers peace of mind and confidence knowing some details of the kind of stealth they are ordering (and a lot of seedbanks don't provide that kind of information). I hope that as their business grows, The Vault will not forget to continue their outstanding customer service. I would like to send a big hearty thanks to Jack and everyone at The Vault. I would also like to thank everyone who has been reading and I wish everyone in advance a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!
> 
> God bless Jack and The Vault!!


Thanks for the kudos buddy 

We are dedicated to providing top quality customer service, so you don't need to worry about us continuing our "outstanding customer service" 

Enjoy your seeds buddy


----------



## Lisa martinez (Dec 11, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Its starting to get a bit frosty !!!!!!!


Wow they are looking good !


----------



## resinhead (Dec 11, 2015)

I Germed two beans a few days ago, and got two sprouts going! They came up faster than the sweet seeds autos I Germed at the same time .


----------



## Jack Vault (Dec 11, 2015)

resinhead said:


> I Germed two beans a few days ago, and got two sprouts going! They came up faster than the sweet seeds autos I Germed at the same time .View attachment 3561972


Awwww, what a beautiful lil baby


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 11, 2015)

freemerlion said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here. Sorry if some of this is a bit unrelated to this discussion, but I just wanted to report that yesterday I received my three Auto Kush cannabis seeds from The Vault. All the seeds look healthy and viable. It took seven business days to get here to India from the UK. One of my main concerns in ordering cannabis seeds was stealth. Prior to ordering from The Vault, I had done a lot of research, gone through many cannabis seed seller websites, and had watched several cannabis seeds unboxing videos from various vendors. None of them gave me the peace of mind I was looking for. In almost all the cases, stealth was either shipping the seeds either in their original breeder packets or taken out and placed in another packet along with some unrelated item. For example, in one video I saw the seed packets were placed in open view inside a handbag. Either way, if the letters or parcels were opened for inspection, they would easily be discovered. From the research I've done, in India parcels are opened randomly and letters are x-rayed in bulk. After going through several seedbanks I had contacted a few of them asking whether they could do me a favor and take the seeds out of their original packets and hide them (without any sort of external covering) inside a stealth item I would purchase from their store. They declined. Then I made the same request to Jack at The Vault and he agreed. When I received my seeds yesterday, I saw that he had not only satisfied my stealth request but that he had gone above and beyond what I had requested. Additionally, there were some minor difficulties while ordering and Jack more than made up for it by including an extra three Auto UK Cheese seeds and a discount on my purchase. It gives customers peace of mind and confidence knowing some details of the kind of stealth they are ordering (and a lot of seedbanks don't provide that kind of information). I hope that as their business grows, The Vault will not forget to continue their outstanding customer service. I would like to send a big hearty thanks to Jack and everyone at The Vault. I would also like to thank everyone who has been reading and I wish everyone in advance a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!
> 
> God bless Jack and The Vault!!


Me too! God Bless Jack and everyone that is associated with The Vault! When I go through these seeds, The Vault will be the ONLY place that I order from...ever.


----------



## Jack Vault (Dec 11, 2015)

UniDragon said:


> Me too! God Bless Jack and everyone that is associated with The Vault! When I go through these seeds, The Vault will be the ONLY place that I order from...ever.


Thanks buddy 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## nomoresnow (Dec 12, 2015)

Sorry I'm late, last plants took a while to finish. Based on other peoples great progress so far I am eager to see how these turn out. Thanks again to Jack and George for the beans, you guys are a first class act.

I'll be trying hempy buckets for the first time (wish me luck). 3 gal buckets with 100% perlite and GH flora trio left over from my coco/smartpot grow. Seedlings under 23w cfl and then 600w hps when ready. 4x5x8 room lined with panda poly, in wall ac/heat, dehumidifier and 6" fresh air intake.

Started 4 seeds in rapid rooters, taproot showed in 3 days and cotyledons on day 5.
Transfered to hempy buckets and gave plain water @ 5.6-6.1ph very lightly once a day. Switched to using light nutes (130ppm) 2 days ago as I think the taproot hit the res now because they are starting to grow after not much happening on top for about 9 days.

Pics are this morning / 12 days after sprout.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 12, 2015)

Day one of veg! 

#1
 
#2


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 12, 2015)

Hello everyone, may I introduce to you Ripley! She sprouted in my Tron November 30; kinda by accident. I sprouted the seed and went to put it in the treated rock wool cube and then watered it. I proceeded to flush the seed off of the cube and onto the soil. I then tried to pick up the seed but the harder I tried the deeper the seed went. So, I tried to sprout two more seeds but they did not come up. I then learned that I was to turn on ALL OF THE LIGHTS AT THE SAME TIME in the Tron and once I did that POOF up came Ripley. Here is her brief history of what I have done with her so far: 

Soil:
CocoTek expandable coco
1 mil Dutch Pro Grow A+B
1 gallon vermiculite
1 gallon perlite
2 gallons of PUR purified tap water ph'd to 5.5
All were combined and let to soak overnight and then put into a 5 gallon fabric shopping bag and placed in The Tron.


November 30 Ripley popped.

December 3 Fed both Ripley and Nancy with half strength ( 1 mil/liter {948 mil PUR purified tap water}) Dutch Pro Grow A+B and Horomex.
December 4: Gave 50 mils of 5.7 water to each
December 5: 948 mils of 5.7 water and moved light 3 inches above canopy of Ripley.
December 7: Transplanted Ripley to center of Tron; gave her 200 mils of 5.8 water and discarded rockwool and seeds in it.
December 9: 120 mils Great White 1/2 strength (sample pack 1Tblspn? Mixed 1/2 of that with 1 gal of purified tap water. PH:6). Removed cup as clear dome and adjusted light to 2". Ripley looks bleached.
December 10: 946 mils 5.8 water; no runoff.
December 11: 946 mils 5.8 pur water. Runoff: 6.6 ph; 620 ppm.

The picture was taken earlier this morning, so it's current. If anyone has any feedback or opinions I would really appreciate it. This is only my third grow, ( the previous two grows were catastrophic failures), and this is also my inaugural grow for my Tron. 

Thanks in advance for any input at all!


----------



## Don Geno (Dec 12, 2015)

For my project I decided to save seeds and make more so i took a cutting from the female auto put it in oasis cubes with tappn roots at 6.0 ph and been hitting it with the fem spray i will then save this pollen and hit the lower growth to make more seeds once the tops are harvested cheers!! Also who says you can't root autos?


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 12, 2015)

UniDragon said:


> Hello everyone, may I introduce to you Ripley! She sprouted in my Tron November 30; kinda by accident. I sprouted the seed and went to put it in the treated rock wool cube and then watered it. I proceeded to flush the seed off of the cube and onto the soil. I then tried to pick up the seed but the harder I tried the deeper the seed went. So, I tried to sprout two more seeds but they did not come up. I then learned that I was to turn on ALL OF THE LIGHTS AT THE SAME TIME in the Tron and once I did that POOF up came Ripley. Here is her brief history of what I have done with her so far:
> 
> Soil:
> CocoTek expandable coco
> ...


Sorry for the delay in uploading picture. I had some tech issues with pic upload. Anyway, thanks for looking and any advice or input.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 12, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> For my project I decided to save seeds and make more so i took a cutting from the female auto put it in oasis cubes with tappn roots at 6.0 ph and been hitting it with the fem spray i will then save this pollen and hit the lower growth to make more seeds once the tops are harvested cheers!! Also who says you can't root autos?



I've never heard anyone say that they can't be rooted! I've heard people say that cloning them is a waste of time because the clone will flower as soon as it can and likely won't produce as much as it would have had it been left on the original plant.

Nonetheless, congrats on the roots. And I'm interested to see your progress.


----------



## steff44 (Dec 12, 2015)

Kudos "The Vault".. It must be the Scottish in us lol.....It's been great seeing & reading up on everyone's grow(Especially being relatively new to all this).Talk of clones & $hit just side-tracks me & I end up going all star wars for some reason. HaHa...Hope Yous all having a good Week End & always Remember " You Reap what you Sow"( In life & your Garden..


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 12, 2015)

Check out my journal on these beans. Dwc.

http://rollitup.org/t/alien-x-triagle-auto-dwc.889947/#post-12144774


----------



## Don Geno (Dec 12, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I've never heard anyone say that they can't be rooted! I've heard people say that cloning them is a waste of time because the clone will flower as soon as it can and likely won't produce as much as it would have had it been left on the original plant.
> 
> Nonetheless, congrats on the roots. And I'm interested to see your progress.


I stumbled across a few threads saying it cant be done or a waste of time on grasscity it rooted in 5 days so i thought it was crazy most of my photos dont root till 7-14 days but i also switched to oasis cubes so that mustve helped


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 13, 2015)

Hey all! I'll be home from vacation in an hour and am anxious to see my tent after being gone 9 days. I'll be chopping tommorow so I'll be sure to get pics. That puts the grow and flower time for me from Sept 18 sprout to Dec 14. Almost 3 months. Hope they look good


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 13, 2015)

Well, I'm home and they look great. No water for 9 days dried up all the leaves so trimming is gonna be quick and simple. They are really goey and sweet ripe smell that i want to eat. They smell crazy good. If they made lingerie with that smell/flavor, that's all my wife would wear lmao. that Sorry for the poor pics. I'm tired and very high lol


----------



## Lisa martinez (Dec 14, 2015)

I just noticed the first two hairs on one of my plants today. so does that mean i start counting flowering days from now ?


----------



## Lisa martinez (Dec 14, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Well, I'm home and they look great. No water for 9 days dried up all the leaves so trimming is gonna be quick and simple. They are really goey and sweet ripe smell that i want to eat. They smell crazy good. If they made lingerie with that smell/flavor, that's all my wife would wear lmao. that Sorry for the poor pics. I'm tired and very high lol
> View attachment 3563951 View attachment 3563952 View attachment 3563953 View attachment 3563954


Thats great ! Hope you had a fun time on your vacation.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 14, 2015)

Lisa martinez said:


> I just noticed the first two hairs on one of my plants today. so does that mean i start counting flowering days from now ?


I personally I wouldn't consider it flowering. Just showing sex. 

Mine are almost 30 days old and not flowering. Depending on stretch I should have some nice plants.

@Lisa martinez pretty sure our plants are the same age. I'm in dwc tho.

@twistedentities really looking forward to some dry weight and smoke report. You only had 2 running right.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 14, 2015)

Yep, only two. Looks like it'll be around 3 1/2 z when dried and cured. For me, that's fine. I grow because I enjoy growing and the medical benefits I get from it. Even if the smoke is average, I know it's gonna taste awesome. That for me makes it worth the time. I've got my potent keepers. Now it's just finding fun and mouthwatering flavors


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 14, 2015)

26 days old.
6gal dwc
Topped the runt and started training the bigger 2.

600w mh right now.   

And my nute line-up.

Thanks again to @George Seeds for this opportunity.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 14, 2015)

Well, I'm all trimmed up and drying. With most of the manicuring done wet weight is 773g. These two girls were so sticky, I ended up with a gram and a half of finger hash. My Durga mata cross is one of the most goes plants I know and these come close. Superb smells were released as I did what little trimming I had to do. I'm really looking forward to rolling some up after a month in a jar. I haven't tried any of the finger hash yet but will later tonight.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 14, 2015)

As for the vaca, it was awesome till I coughed hard after a bong hit of some dank and popped a rib. Er called it a rib head. Tbh, it was a lot of fun at the hospital. Dr was real cool and pro pot. He said it happens more often than you'd think. Disney was a blast and my daughter got crazy spoiled by the cast and crew there.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 14, 2015)

7 weeks from crack!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 14, 2015)

Unless these do some serious fattening, I'll be lucky to pull a quad from each lol.


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 14, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Well, I'm all trimmed up and drying. With most of the manicuring done wet weight is 773g. These two girls were so sticky, I ended up with a gram and a half of finger hash. My Durga mata cross is one of the most goes plants I know and these come close. Superb smells were released as I did what little trimming I had to do. I'm really looking forward to rolling some up after a month in a jar. I haven't tried any of the finger hash yet but will later tonight.


Just curious, how tall did they get?


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 14, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> 7 weeks from crack!
> View attachment 3564395


y'but it looks like something that should be on the cover of High Times or 420 Magazine.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 14, 2015)

UniDragon said:


> y'but it looks like something that should be on the cover of High Times or 420 Magazine.


Thanks man! It's that Green Planet nutes doin the work lol. Here's a mid from my Plushberry at 36 days
 Gonna b a frosty bitch lol.


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 15, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Thanks man! It's that Green Planet nutes doin the work lol. Here's a mid from my Plushberry at 36 days
> View attachment 3564698 Gonna b a frosty bitch lol.


sweet dude!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 15, 2015)

They are starting to put on some weight and are getting super frosty !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jack Vault (Dec 15, 2015)

nomoresnow said:


> Sorry I'm late, last plants took a while to finish. Based on other peoples great progress so far I am eager to see how these turn out. Thanks again to Jack and George for the beans, you guys are a first class act.
> 
> I'll be trying hempy buckets for the first time (wish me luck). 3 gal buckets with 100% perlite and GH flora trio left over from my coco/smartpot grow. Seedlings under 23w cfl and then 600w hps when ready. 4x5x8 room lined with panda poly, in wall ac/heat, dehumidifier and 6" fresh air intake.
> 
> ...


Aren't they so cute at this age


----------



## Jack Vault (Dec 15, 2015)

You're very welcome buddy; I'm glad you've gotten started


----------



## Jack Vault (Dec 15, 2015)

steff44 said:


> Kudos "The Vault".. It must be the Scottish in us lol.....It's been great seeing & reading up on everyone's grow(Especially being relatively new to all this).Talk of clones & $hit just side-tracks me & I end up going all star wars for some reason. HaHa...Hope Yous all having a good Week End & always Remember " You Reap what you Sow"( In life & your Garden..


Thanks buddy


----------



## Jack Vault (Dec 15, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Well, I'm home and they look great. No water for 9 days dried up all the leaves so trimming is gonna be quick and simple. They are really goey and sweet ripe smell that i want to eat. They smell crazy good. If they made lingerie with that smell/flavor, that's all my wife would wear lmao. that Sorry for the poor pics. I'm tired and very high lol
> View attachment 3563951 View attachment 3563952 View attachment 3563953 View attachment 3563954


Very Nice!


----------



## Jack Vault (Dec 15, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Well, I'm all trimmed up and drying. With most of the manicuring done wet weight is 773g. These two girls were so sticky, I ended up with a gram and a half of finger hash. My Durga mata cross is one of the most goes plants I know and these come close. Superb smells were released as I did what little trimming I had to do. I'm really looking forward to rolling some up after a month in a jar. I haven't tried any of the finger hash yet but will later tonight.


773g?? Is that a typo??
If not then that is amazing!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 15, 2015)

Awesome wet weight prob end up with over a lb and half maybe dry? Nice trun tho!


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 15, 2015)

Oops, sorry. That was supposed to be 373 wet weight.


----------



## Jack Vault (Dec 15, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Oops, sorry. That was supposed to be 373 wet weight.


lol, I thought it was a massive score! 
But still a nice little harvest


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 15, 2015)

Jack Vault said:


> lol, I thought it was a massive score!
> But still a nice little harvest





UniDragon said:


> Just curious, how tall did they get?


the tallest was 32", the other 29"


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 16, 2015)

Lol, I couldn't stand smelling the buds without trying a toke any longer. Loaded a small piece in some glass and fired it up. The taste was very candy like. Instant head high and very heavy to it. Ten minutes and full body numbing effect but not couch lock. More a floating, cheery, squinty eye high. An hour later and still just as high. Real nice buzz. 
As for the buds, I'm thinking I'm not gonna lose a lot of weight. They are drenched with resin but feel almost dry enough to sweat the stems.


----------



## Jack Vault (Dec 16, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Lol, I couldn't stand smelling the buds without trying a toke any longer. Loaded a small piece in some glass and fired it up. The taste was very candy like. Instant head high and very heavy to it. Ten minutes and full body numbing effect but not couch lock. More a floating, cheery, squinty eye high. An hour later and still just as high. Real nice buzz.
> As for the buds, I'm thinking I'm not gonna lose a lot of weight. They are drenched with resin but feel almost dry enough to sweat the stems.


Sweet! 
Now I'm jealous!!


----------



## Don Geno (Dec 16, 2015)

My autos the one on the left is topped the one on the right isnt and the one in the middle is girl scout cookies


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 16, 2015)

Here's the shorter one, 16" vs 17". The shorter one seems further along with a much fatter cola. This is the one where the top got singed a tad. The plants are 2 months since planting give or take a day. The side arms are starting to stretch, but aren't developed enough for my purposes. Scent is becoming more developed with a blend of a sensation comparable to breathing in alcohol and a light grapefruit hint. Fan leaves are solid, green, perked and none have fallen off since the first node. Great plants so far with 100% success rate, unlike the other pack that I had ordered. I'll have to contact customer service about those guaranteed seeds. These plants have grown so well that I feel confident that my failings with the other pack are not simply user error.


----------



## noysy (Dec 17, 2015)

Heres a update on daddy long legs, still no flowering nutes only mollases and milk/water (experimenting)

Pinched a small bud site and the smell is amazing


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 17, 2015)

noysy said:


> Heres a update on daddy long legs, still no flowering nutes only mollases and milk/water (experimenting)
> 
> Pinched a small bud site and the smell is amazing
> View attachment 3566236 View attachment 3566237
> View attachment 3566239


Healthy girls Noysy!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 17, 2015)

Here's mine 5 days later still stacking triches


----------



## noysy (Dec 17, 2015)

Cant wait to finish the alien up. ive got this girl waiting to go into flower
 


@GrowJahsGift looking frosty just in time for chrissy


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 17, 2015)

noysy said:


> Cant wait to finish the alien up. ive got this girl waiting to go into flower
> View attachment 3566248
> 
> 
> @GrowJahsGift looking frosty just in time for chrissy


Maybe New Years lol too many white pistils for me. Nov. 28 was surface breach so xmas will be 60 days.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 17, 2015)

noysy said:


> Heres a update on daddy long legs, still no flowering nutes only mollases and milk/water (experimenting)
> 
> Pinched a small bud site and the smell is amazing
> View attachment 3566236 View attachment 3566237
> View attachment 3566239


Looking great !!!!!!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 17, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Here's mine 5 days later still stacking trichesView attachment 3566240View attachment 3566241


Love it !!!!!!!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 17, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Here's the shorter one, 16" vs 17". The shorter one seems further along with a much fatter cola. This is the one where the top got singed a tad. The plants are 2 months since planting give or take a day. The side arms are starting to stretch, but aren't developed enough for my purposes. Scent is becoming more developed with a blend of a sensation comparable to breathing in alcohol and a light grapefruit hint. Fan leaves are solid, green, perked and none have fallen off since the first node. Great plants so far with 100% success rate, unlike the other pack that I had ordered. I'll have to contact customer service about those guaranteed seeds. These plants have grown so well that I feel confident that my failings with the other pack are not simply user error. View attachment 3565750


Out of my 5 I ended up with 2 tall phenos that look pretty identical and 3 shorter phenos also fairly similar the shorter ones chunk pretty quick and are definitely further along as my tall girls are still all white and hairy. My pics have all been of the shorter phenos they're just too damn photogenic.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 17, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Love it !!!!!!!!


Thx man!


----------



## DG1959 (Dec 17, 2015)

Mine have done wonderful. I topped the girl and she has never slowed down... pictures later.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 17, 2015)

Very bottom larf bud short pheno


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 17, 2015)

Had to grab an early Xmas present


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 17, 2015)

They are getting close and the smell is AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!! thanks to jack and the vault.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 17, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Out of my 5 I ended up with 2 tall phenos that look pretty identical and 3 shorter phenos also fairly similar the shorter ones chunk pretty quick and are definitely further along as my tall girls are still all white and hairy. My pics have all been of the shorter phenos they're just too damn photogenic.


Mine also 1 is tall 1 quite shorter and the one i did in the areogarden is so far behind i wont do that one again, about to germ the next 2 but they are going straight into 5 gallon pots using my homemade compost.


----------



## noysy (Dec 17, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Mine also 1 is tall 1 quite shorter and the one i did in the areogarden is so far behind i wont do that one again, about to germ the next 2 but they are going straight into 5 gallon pots using my homemade compost.


Diy soil/compost ftw, the best harvests ive done have come from my soil in my backyard mixed with the essentials.


----------



## Jack Vault (Dec 17, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> They are getting close and the smell is AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!! thanks to jack and the vault.


Very nice!! 
You're very welcome buddy


----------



## IMIUBU (Dec 17, 2015)

Just received my second order from the Vault fast and stealthy shipping no hassle. Thanks Jack and the rest of the Vault team


----------



## Jack Vault (Dec 17, 2015)

IMIUBU said:


> Just received my second order from the Vault fast and stealthy shipping no hassle. Thanks Jack and the rest of the Vault team


You are very welcome buddy


----------



## noysy (Dec 17, 2015)

The last 2 aliens under way;


----------



## steff44 (Dec 17, 2015)

I've now Harvested the pheno I had in grow tent.I had 2 autos in the tent on 12\12 till the pheno was Done.The Autos are around 27 & 30 days roughly from they popped...If I slowly Bump up the Hours an Hour every few days will it f*ck them up??( I normally would go 18\6 with autos)..I've looked at loads online regarding changing the light schedule & some say stay 12\12 & others say it's OK to do it with autos ( As the more light the Better)Thanks in Advance for any input from you Guys( Oh & you too Lisa I can't be Sexist Lol)


----------



## Lisa martinez (Dec 18, 2015)

steff44 said:


> I've now Harvested the pheno I had in grow tent.I had 2 autos in the tent on 12\12 till the pheno was Done.The Autos are around 27 & 30 days roughly from they popped...If I slowly Bump up the Hours an Hour every few days will it f*ck them up??( I normally would go 18\6 with autos)..I've looked at loads online regarding changing the light schedule & some say stay 12\12 & others say it's OK to do it with autos ( As the more light the Better)Thanks in Advance for any input from you Guys( Oh & you too Lisa I can't be Sexist Lol)


Hey steff44 (thanks for not being sexist haha) that is a great question, i don't fell i am educated enough in growing to give any advice yet, but i cant wait to hear everyones opinion.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Dec 18, 2015)

update on my girls. They are doing fine i am feeling a little more confident now thanks to everyone on this site who has taking the time to give advice and encourage me (thank you all) and to the people at the vault and jack for even giving me the opportunity to be apart of your grow (i wont let you down).


----------



## noysy (Dec 18, 2015)

Looks good lisa.

However is that sandwich ready


----------



## Lisa martinez (Dec 18, 2015)

noysy said:


> Looks good lisa.
> 
> However is that sandwich ready


thank you for the support.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 18, 2015)

Lisa martinez said:


> update on my girls. They are doing fine i am feeling a little more confident now thanks to everyone on this site who has taking the time to give advice and encourage me (thank you all) and to the people at the vault and jack for even giving me the opportunity to be apart of your grow (i wont let you down).


Really healthy!


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 18, 2015)

steff44 said:


> I've now Harvested the pheno I had in grow tent.I had 2 autos in the tent on 12\12 till the pheno was Done.The Autos are around 27 & 30 days roughly from they popped...If I slowly Bump up the Hours an Hour every few days will it f*ck them up??( I normally would go 18\6 with autos)..I've looked at loads online regarding changing the light schedule & some say stay 12\12 & others say it's OK to do it with autos ( As the more light the Better)Thanks in Advance for any input from you Guys( Oh & you too Lisa I can't be Sexist Lol)


It would greater the chance for the plant to hermie on ya. I'd stay at 12/12


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 18, 2015)

Buds are read to sweat the stems. Pre cured dry weight is 350g. Very little weight was lost In drying. Final is gonna be a lot better than expected. The smell......oh the smell.....so sweet and stinky.


----------



## noysy (Dec 18, 2015)

How many plants was that @twistedentities ?

350g is nothing to wink at.


----------



## steff44 (Dec 18, 2015)

Lisa martinez said:


> thank you for the support.


Going well.Lisa..I've been trying a little LST on mine(Just spacing the leaves out with small wooden stakes)I get a PIC later..All good so far.


----------



## noysy (Dec 18, 2015)

Heres a pic i took to show a friend how tall she actually was, unbelievable really haha.

 

Another bud shot;

 

Thats it for pictures for me for another 2 weeks or so, cya guys than


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 18, 2015)

noysy said:


> Heres a pic i took to show a friend how tall she actually was, unbelievable really haha.
> 
> View attachment 3567075
> 
> ...


Pretty awesome looking plants! How old are they?


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 18, 2015)

noysy said:


> Heres a pic i took to show a friend how tall she actually was, unbelievable really haha.
> 
> View attachment 3567075
> 
> ...


Sweet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 18, 2015)

noysy said:


> How many plants was that @twistedentities ?
> 
> 350g is nothing to wink at.


That was 2 plants


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 18, 2015)

30 days


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 18, 2015)

31 days


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 19, 2015)

Today makes 1 week since they both came up from the soil!!


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 19, 2015)

These are 32 days old and still haven't flowered. Hopefully they pack on the bud.

Never could get autos to yield anything.

I have switched from soil to hydro. This was a good chance to get my feet wet in hydro.

Things I noticed about strain.

Feeding @ 1ec 4 weeks in
Loves intense light, 600w hid @ 12in

Tight structure
Thick branches
Blue/purple hue in fan leaves.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 19, 2015)

I dried out a small bud to roll up and share with a buddy. For not even getting to jars yet, (one more day sweating stems)it burned really well. From very little water at the end, the buds are turned a slight gold color with purple hues. The taste as described by my pal is like a fruity slurpee. He was very fond of the high as well. Autos get trashed due to garbage strains and crosses but these aliens are some great smoke that I'm really looking forward to the cured product. I'm pretty hermit like with my smoke circle but the few that I do share with will love Alien. Mad props to The Vault and crew. Thank you for the opportunity to try something new without any strings. You guys have a loyal customer. I also referred some fellow growers and they can't wait to do business with y'all after they read through this thread.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 19, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> I dried out a small bud to roll up and share with a buddy. For not even getting to jars yet, (one more day sweating stems)it burned really well. From very little water at the end, the buds are turned a slight gold color with purple hues. The taste as described by my pal is like a fruity slurpee. He was very fond of the high as well. Autos get trashed due to garbage strains and crosses but these aliens are some great smoke that I'm really looking forward to the cured product. I'm pretty hermit like with my smoke circle but the few that I do share with will love Alien. Mad props to The Vault and crew. Thank you for the opportunity to try something new without any strings. You guys have a loyal customer. I also referred some fellow growers and they can't wait to do business with y'all after they read through this thread.



I have seen tests that put mephisto autos up there. There photoline are fire too. They must have one he'll of a male. They really seem to be a stable genetic line.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 19, 2015)

Can't wait to puff on these lol


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 19, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> I have seen tests that put mephisto autos up there. There photoline are fire too. They must have one he'll of a male. They really seem to be a stable genetic line.


This grow has completely changed what I'm doing this winter. I've been planning to run some varieties of God bud and blueberry for a pheno hunt but am really interested in the alien genetics. I love the giant nugs and smells/ flavors of them. Mephisto has some stuff I gotta try this winter instead.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 19, 2015)

Looking awesome GJG!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 19, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3568176 View attachment 3568178Can't wait to puff on these lol


Dude great work.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 19, 2015)

Thx guys they're gettin a nice Kush smell now!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 20, 2015)

I had to do some repairs on my heating unit last night (again) so i pulled them out and took a few shoots. I agree with twstiedentities this plant has changed how i look at auto's, they will be apart of my regular grow from now on. gonna check out more Mephisto and Alien genetics.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Dec 20, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> I had to do some repairs on my heating unit last night (again) so i pulled them out and took a few shoots. I agree with twstiedentities this plant has changed how i look at auto's, they will be apart of my regular grow from now on. gonna check out more Mephisto and Alien genetics.


AWESOME !


----------



## drobinds (Dec 20, 2015)

little late in starting my post, day 1


----------



## drobinds (Dec 20, 2015)

Here is day 9


----------



## drobinds (Dec 20, 2015)

Here is day 15


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm @ 33 days with no signs of flowering yet.

When did every bodies start actually flowering ( white hairy tops)?


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 20, 2015)

Day 33


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 20, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> I'm @ 33 days with no signs of flowering yet.
> 
> When did every bodies start actually flowering ( white hairy tops)?


Mine were right at 28 days or so. Did you feed veg nutes?


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 20, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Mine were right at 28 days or so. Did you feed veg nutes?


I'm using gh micro/bloom @ 4/8ml per gallon, Floralicious+, bulletproofSI. It's the Lucas formula with a couple additives.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 20, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> I'm using gh micro/bloom @ 4/8ml per gallon, Floralicious+, bulletproofSI. It's the Lucas formula with a couple additives.


Was just curious veg / grow nutes I found isn't needed with the autos some ppl feed them in veg and it can delay flower onset. But you might've got some later finishers. Knowing you didn't feed in veg helps. How many did you start? Mine all pretty much started throwing pistils within a 48 hour block. 28-30 days. I use Promix Hp which doesn't have any starter nutes. When did you start the bloom feeds?


----------



## akmatanuska (Dec 20, 2015)

Just chopped these down today. I'll be posting trimmed bud shots and a full grow and smoke report when they are dried and cured.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Dec 21, 2015)

Well threw 2 alien x triangle, 1 Blue Kush and 1AK auto in 3gal pots of root organics emerald mountain. Figured need to run something along side of the aliens to compare as I have never ran autos before. Now the waiting game....... almost forgot about the spider plant in there. Those thing are hearty as hell it lived for 2 months rooting in a napkin in a sandwich bag on window seal, figured better put it in dirt as it was finally starting to Wilt.


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Dec 21, 2015)

Sire Killem All said:


> Well threw 2 alien x triangle, 1 Blue Kush and 1AK auto in 3gal pots of root organics emerald mountain. Figured need to run something along side of the aliens to compare as I have never ran autos before. Now the waiting game.......View attachment 3569190 almost forgot about the spider plant in there. Those thing are hearty as hell it lived for 2 months rooting in a napkin in a sandwich bag on window seal, figured better put it in dirt as it was finally starting to Wilt.


/.
^This reminded me, I popped a freebie auto Mazar x Northern Lights (Blimburn Seeds) with my 2 AxTs and I have to say the Mazar looks like garbage next to them lol. It just has tiny, airy buds with no frost I can see at all  I can sure see why some people have been turned off by autos, if the Mazar was my only auto I would probably never try one again. All 3 are the same size, about 30", but the AxTs have a ton of frost and the bud size is no contest. I bet all the buds on the Mazar would struggle to add up to the cola on the best AxT, and I most likely won't want to smoke them if they don't sugar up fast lol.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 21, 2015)

akmatanuska said:


> Just chopped these down today. I'll be posting trimmed bud shots and a full grow and smoke report when they are dried and cured.
> 
> View attachment 3569123 View attachment 3569124 View attachment 3569125 View attachment 3569126 View attachment 3569127 View attachment 3569128


great job !!!!!!


----------



## Jack Vault (Dec 21, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> I dried out a small bud to roll up and share with a buddy. For not even getting to jars yet, (one more day sweating stems)it burned really well. From very little water at the end, the buds are turned a slight gold color with purple hues. The taste as described by my pal is like a fruity slurpee. He was very fond of the high as well. Autos get trashed due to garbage strains and crosses but these aliens are some great smoke that I'm really looking forward to the cured product. I'm pretty hermit like with my smoke circle but the few that I do share with will love Alien. Mad props to The Vault and crew. Thank you for the opportunity to try something new without any strings. You guys have a loyal customer. I also referred some fellow growers and they can't wait to do business with y'all after they read through this thread.


You're very welcome buddy 

That's great news - enjoy your Alien Christmas buddy


----------



## Jack Vault (Dec 21, 2015)

akmatanuska said:


> Just chopped these down today. I'll be posting trimmed bud shots and a full grow and smoke report when they are dried and cured.
> 
> View attachment 3569123 View attachment 3569124 View attachment 3569125 View attachment 3569126 View attachment 3569127 View attachment 3569128


Beautiful!


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 21, 2015)

Is it a bad idea to transplant these girls?


----------



## steff44 (Dec 21, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Is it a bad idea to transplant these girls?


I just started mine straight into pots without transplant


----------



## steff44 (Dec 21, 2015)

30-33 days on 12\12..Switched too 14\10..No f##k up's so far lol...


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 21, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Was just curious veg / grow nutes I found isn't needed with the autos some ppl feed them in veg and it can delay flower onset. But you might've got some later finishers. Knowing you didn't feed in veg helps. How many did you start? Mine all pretty much started throwing pistils within a 48 hour block. 28-30 days. I use Promix Hp which doesn't have any starter nutes. When did you start the bloom feeds?


I'm growing dwc. I started at .5ec and they are up to 1ec now and it looks like I might need to bump it up.

I dont have a veg or bloom nute. I feed with npk ratio of 1:2:2 through the whole grow.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 21, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> I'm growing dwc. I started at .5ec and they are up to 1ec now and it looks like I might need to bump it up.
> 
> I dont have a veg or bloom nute. I feed with npk ratio of 1:2:2 through the whole grow.


Hmmmm I'm out of ideas lol.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 21, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Hmmmm I'm out of ideas lol.



I mean I like it. Longer veg, bigger buds. I have the room to run them. I just never had an auto veg this long.


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 21, 2015)

akmatanuska said:


> Just chopped these down today. I'll be posting trimmed bud shots and a full grow and smoke report when they are dried and cured.
> 
> View attachment 3569123 View attachment 3569124 View attachment 3569125 View attachment 3569126 View attachment 3569127 View attachment 3569128


Gotta say man those are some of the most beautiful autos I've ever seen. What size are those pots? And did you start them in those pots or transplant them? Thanks


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 21, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Gotta say man those are some of the most beautiful autos I've ever seen. What size are those pots? And did you start them in those pots or transplant them? Thanks


AK is the man!


hondagrower420 said:


> I mean I like it. Longer veg, bigger buds. I have the room to run them. I just never had an auto veg this long.


Yeah can't complain there maybe you got some photos lol. Wouldn't be a bad thing. Probably just late show-ers. If they don't bud within a few more days I'd be wondering tho...


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 22, 2015)

I need some advice. First of all, I have heard/read that ro water is supposed to be better for the health of plants and is more user friendly when it comes to mixing nutes. Well, I got this bright idea to use a gallon of water to mix my nutes to test this theory. The initial ph was 7.5. So, I put in several drops of ph down and it went to 3.4! I poured that out and tried again. Again, the initial ph reading was 7.5 and then I put three drops of ph down and again my ph reading was ridiculous low, so I poured that out. Then I tried a third time and used just one drop of ph down and then my reading was 4.5. With this said, does everyone else have this experience with ro water or is it just me? 

My other problem, if you can call it that, is: I went to the shop to get some nutes and other stuff. I asked my shop guy if he had any idea what bulb to put at the top of my Tron for flowering. He recommended a led light. His theory is that I would be using less electricity to produce more light. Another shop guy said that leds are still a waste of time, money and effort. This is consistent with my previous experience with leds in that I used a 90 watt ufo in my last grow with minuscule, airy, sickly buds. The ufo was used in a 2x4x7 room to grow four plants. Obviously I did something wrong or had the wrong light for that application because I am seeing pictures from people who use leds and are successful at it. So, in a very round about way (sorry I babble a lot) I guess my question is three part. One, are leds really worth it or should I stick with my flourescents and irredescents? Two, if I were to use a led at the top of my Tron what would you recommend? It would have to have a E27, not a panel. Thirdly, exactly what led bulb could I use for specifically budding/flowering? Any and all advice and recommendations would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## akmatanuska (Dec 22, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Gotta say man those are some of the most beautiful autos I've ever seen. What size are those pots? And did you start them in those pots or transplant them? Thanks


Thanks a lot, it's very much appreciated. Can't thank The Vault enough for the opportunity. They were started in peat pellets and then put right into 3 gallon pots. I used voodoo juice to help build the root mass as quickly as I could. I must say I dried them out the past 3 days and they are frosty as hell! Will post pics tonight


----------



## akmatanuska (Dec 22, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> AK is the man!


Thanks brother.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 22, 2015)

UniDragon said:


> I need some advice. First of all, I have heard/read that ro water is supposed to be better for the health of plants and is more user friendly when it comes to mixing nutes. Well, I got this bright idea to use a gallon of water to mix my nutes to test this theory. The initial ph was 7.5. So, I put in several drops of ph down and it went to 3.4! I poured that out and tried again. Again, the initial ph reading was 7.5 and then I put three drops of ph down and again my ph reading was ridiculous low, so I poured that out. Then I tried a third time and used just one drop of ph down and then my reading was 4.5. With this said, does everyone else have this experience with ro water or is it just me?
> 
> My other problem, if you can call it that, is: I went to the shop to get some nutes and other stuff. I asked my shop guy if he had any idea what bulb to put at the top of my Tron for flowering. He recommended a led light. His theory is that I would be using less electricity to produce more light. Another shop guy said that leds are still a waste of time, money and effort. This is consistent with my previous experience with leds in that I used a 90 watt ufo in my last grow with minuscule, airy, sickly buds. The ufo was used in a 2x4x7 room to grow four plants. Obviously I did something wrong or had the wrong light for that application because I am seeing pictures from people who use leds and are successful at it. So, in a very round about way (sorry I babble a lot) I guess my question is three part. One, are leds really worth it or should I stick with my flourescents and irredescents? Two, if I were to use a led at the top of my Tron what would you recommend? It would have to have a E27, not a panel. Thirdly, exactly what led bulb could I use for specifically budding/flowering? Any and all advice and recommendations would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


RO water is usually between 0-50ppm so a drop of down will change the PH big time! Next time add CalMag first to bump ppms to 150-200 then PH it will be much more stable.


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 22, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> RO water is usually between 0-50ppm so a drop of down will change the PH big time! Next time add CalMag first to bump ppms to 150-200 then PH it will be much more stable.


ok thanks. Is all cal mag the same or is there a brand that you can recommend?


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 23, 2015)

Ok so my ro water issue seems to be solved; thanks again GJG for your input. Does anyone have an opinion on weather I should use my 25 watt incandescent bulb for flowering in The Tron, as recommeded by the directions of The Tron vs. comvert to a led?


----------



## steff44 (Dec 23, 2015)

Merry Xmas when it comes Guys & Lisa!.Big Thanks to Jack & The Vault for the chance to compare the comparison of others (Cheers also for The T.Shirt)..With being new its greatly appreciated for everyone's Input,Advice etc...


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 23, 2015)

Loving this strain. Autos have never performed for me in soil. Now in dwc, they're just showing off.


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 23, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> View attachment 3570713 Loving this strain. Autos have never performed for me in soil. Now in dwc, they're just showing off.


Gorgeous plants man!! Can't wait to see those babies in flower.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 23, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Gorgeous plants man!! Can't wait to see those babies in flower.


Thanks a lot. I can't wait for them to flower either. It's like 35 days in from sprout. 

@twistedentities how many days did yours flower, like white balls? My girls have shown sex for awhile but no true flowers yet.


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 23, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> Thanks a lot. I can't wait for them to flower either. It's like 35 days in from sprout.
> 
> @twistedentities how many days did yours flower, like white balls? My girls have shown sex for awhile but no true flowers yet.


I hope mine veg for that long! I have grown around a dozen autos and have not been impressed, the most I've harvest off one was 50 grams from a kannabia special auto, and it was decent smoke but nothing to brag about.

Can't wait to see these girls perform. I might get some colloidal silver to make some more seeds!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 23, 2015)

Gettin there


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 23, 2015)

Here are some pics of Ripley that I took earlier today. If anyone notices problems with my plant based on the pictures please let me know as I am really new at this. As of today she is four weeks and two days old from sprout.

Thanks everyone and have a great/Merry Christmas!


----------



## noysy (Dec 24, 2015)

View attachment 3571142 

Having humidity problems at the moment as where i live the temperature has doubled in recent weeks. Hopefully adding another fan/ exhaust will eliminate it!!​


----------



## Jack Vault (Dec 24, 2015)

steff44 said:


> Merry Xmas when it comes Guys & Lisa!.Big Thanks to Jack & The Vault for the chance to compare the comparison of others (Cheers also for The T.Shirt)..With being new its greatly appreciated for everyone's Input,Advice etc...


Thank you and Happy Christmas to you as well


----------



## noysy (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry xmas all


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 24, 2015)

Almost 2 weeks in I wonder if the cold tempts fucked me or slowed me down  im trying to hang in there ! Around 60's all this month...


----------



## Sire Killem All (Dec 24, 2015)

AxT both came up yesterday, my other 2 are not showing yet.

Naming this one A.L.F.
 
And this is Roger.


----------



## noysy (Dec 24, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> Almost 2 weeks in I wonder if the cold tempts fucked me or slowed me down  im trying to hang in there ! Around 60's all this month... View attachment 3571217 View attachment 3571218


Try her under a cfl at night? 

Also your medium looks dry


----------



## noysy (Dec 24, 2015)

Aint they cute sire haha 

Has everyone had a 100% germ rate? From what ive seen no ones had an issue


----------



## Don Geno (Dec 24, 2015)

My lil updates i tried two different styles the right is defoliated and the one on the left is topped different feeding and soils


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 24, 2015)

Sire Killem All said:


> AxT both came up yesterday, my other 2 are not showing yet.
> 
> Naming this one A.L.F.
> View attachment 3571246
> ...


Roger is a boy's name.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 24, 2015)

noysy said:


> Try her under a cfl at night?
> 
> Also your medium looks dry


they are wet the top only looks dry but they still hold moisture man we hit 15* this morning gonna be around 20-10 degrees here and it sucks i have no other heating element other then a heater that barely works lol.


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 24, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> My lil updates i tried two different styles the right is defoliated and the one on the left is topped different feeding and soils View attachment 3571253


You must be an unreal gardener. You are not supposed to be able to transplant these and you have; you are not supposed to clone these and you have and you are not supposed to be able to top these, trim these or cut them at all and you have. You are either a really good gardener or extremely lucky. Either way, kudos to you and I will be watching your posts a lot closer now in hopes of part of your knowledge to rub off on me and maybe learn some valuable information in the process.


----------



## noysy (Dec 24, 2015)

Comparison photo I did to see progress!!


----------



## noysy (Dec 24, 2015)

Last pics for today


----------



## Don Geno (Dec 24, 2015)

UniDragon said:


> You must be an unreal gardener. You are not supposed to be able to transplant these and you have; you are not supposed to clone these and you have and you are not supposed to be able to top these, trim these or cut them at all and you have. You are either a really good gardener or extremely lucky. Either way, kudos to you and I will be watching your posts a lot closer now in hopes of part of your knowledge to rub off on me and maybe learn some valuable information in the process.


Ha ha well thanks brother!! Yea you can do alot with these plants they are very strong with autos you just have to do it extremely early and not skip a beat alot of folks say do this or that but i dont believe in failing only taking another path some things work for some people some dont but you will never know for yourself unless you try different, environments have a huge impact in my opinion. Thanks again for the kudos  Merry xmas and happy toking


----------



## Don Geno (Dec 24, 2015)

noysy said:


> Last pics for today
> View attachment 3571443 View attachment 3571445


Nice and plump!!


----------



## noysy (Dec 24, 2015)

Just came home and seen this guys : ( im assuming the couple days i couldnt control the humidity has stressed him/her out....

Soo pissed right now..


----------



## Sire Killem All (Dec 24, 2015)

noysy said:


> Just came home and seen this guys : ( im assuming the couple days i couldnt control the humidity has stressed him/her out....
> 
> Soo pissed right now..
> View attachment 3571549


Not seeing ur problem. Those don't rally look like balls to me. Jus pop them off, it won't grow back there. Just look for bananas after. Most stress induced she/males I seen are bananas not balls.

edit. Balls don't throw hairs.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 24, 2015)

noysy said:


> Just came home and seen this guys : ( im assuming the couple days i couldnt control the humidity has stressed him/her out....
> 
> Soo pissed right now..
> View attachment 3571549


You are fine


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 25, 2015)

noysy said:


> Just came home and seen this guys : ( im assuming the couple days i couldnt control the humidity has stressed him/her out....
> 
> Soo pissed right now..
> View attachment 3571549


Those are not balls bro, pretty sure they are swollen calyxs.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 25, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Those are not balls bro, pretty sure they are swollen calyxs.


I'll second that lol.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 26, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> Thanks a lot. I can't wait for them to flower either. It's like 35 days in from sprout.
> 
> @twistedentities how many days did yours flower, like white balls? My girls have shown sex for awhile but no true flowers yet.


Mine went to 91 days I think.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 26, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone. I hope everyone's day was truly blessed. The atx is curing nicely and only a few grams have changed while in jars. Tbh, I'm really surprised at the yield of these two girls. The buds are really firm and so tasty. I'm usually pretty cod on not smoking till it's well cured but I had to roll a few bones to go see Star Wars and then hang in Atlantic city tonight. The flavor is very addicting, lol. Very impressive high also!


----------



## DG1959 (Dec 26, 2015)

Loving the Alien X Triangle , she liked the topping and really setting big flowers.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 27, 2015)

2 weeks in looks like im recovering from this cold frost temps turned my fan off was getting 50' and droping its 15 degrees here haha barley got my room to 70' haha. Well hope they start to take off now on their 2 set of leaves..


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 27, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. I hope everyone's day was truly blessed. The atx is curing nicely and only a few grams have changed while in jars. Tbh, I'm really surprised at the yield of these two girls. The buds are really firm and so tasty. I'm usually pretty cod on not smoking till it's well cured but I had to roll a few bones to go see Star Wars and then hang in Atlantic city tonight. The flavor is very addicting, lol. Very impressive high also!


Thank you for giving us a well documented description of your process with the AXT, i am in a similar situation. leaving today to go spend the new years at home but my two AXT are ready now so im gonna give them a good drink of water and let them dry the rest of the way. I wont be back until the 4th. hope i have the same success as you did brother. Hope everyone will have a happy safe and productive new year


----------



## drobinds (Dec 27, 2015)

day 23


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 27, 2015)

2 weeks in and now barley got my temps from.40 and 55 to 68-75 degrees now so hopefully they recover


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 27, 2015)

Last night was was first I imax 3D movie to see. Star Wars was awesome and the atx smoked beautifully. Our company loved the high and taste, they even said it tastes better than my own cross and I thought I owned the bragging rights to flavor around here lmao


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 27, 2015)

I would post mine site having troubles


----------



## green217 (Dec 27, 2015)

akmatanuska said:


> Just chopped these down today. I'll be posting trimmed bud shots and a full grow and smoke report when they are dried and cured.
> 
> View attachment 3569123 View attachment 3569124 View attachment 3569125 View attachment 3569126 View attachment 3569127 View attachment 3569128


hope i get something like that, I am going to throw mine outside this spring


----------



## drobinds (Dec 27, 2015)

day 23


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 27, 2015)

Atx smoked beautifully at the casino last night. Our group really dug the high and taste. I brought some of my own cross I've grown for years and it's flavors have earned some decent bragging rights. They said the buds from the one atx give it competition. I gotta agree. And star wars in imax 3d was effing excellent! First 3d experience for me. Blazed and had a blast!


----------



## akmatanuska (Dec 27, 2015)

noysy said:


> Just came home and seen this guys : ( im assuming the couple days i couldnt control the humidity has stressed him/her out....
> 
> Soo pissed right now..
> View attachment 3571549


You're good, those are calyx's and those hairs coming out proves it. I had the same thing happen with mine and all my bud was sensi.


----------



## akmatanuska (Dec 27, 2015)

Hey jack, does the vault have instagram? I see one under @thevaultseedbank but not sure.


----------



## akmatanuska (Dec 27, 2015)

Hey @Jack Vault does The Vault have an instagram? I saw TheVaultSeedBank but was hesitant because of logo


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 28, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Thank you for giving us a well documented description of your process with the AXT, i am in a similar situation. leaving today to go spend the new years at home but my two AXT are ready now so im gonna give them a good drink of water and let them dry the rest of the way. I wont be back until the 4th. hope i have the same success as you did brother. Hope everyone will have a happy safe and productive new year


Thanks! I enjoyed the grow. You'll be fine with leaving them for a few days. Not sure if you have a web cam, but they bring extra piece of mind while away.


----------



## DG1959 (Dec 28, 2015)

Should have posted this sooner, she was topped, and now in week 2 1/2 of flower.


----------



## DG1959 (Dec 28, 2015)

Close up of a new bud.... just thought it was pretty.


----------



## Jack Vault (Dec 29, 2015)

akmatanuska said:


> Hey @Jack Vault does The Vault have an instagram? I saw TheVaultSeedBank but was hesitant because of logo


Hi buddy,

That's not us. Our Instagram is https://www.instagram.com/thevaultcannabisseedstore/ but its the least of our used social profiles. Our main ones are:

https://www.facebook.com/thevaultseedsstore
https://twitter.com/The_Vault_Seeds
https://www.pinterest.com/TheVaultSeeds/


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Dec 29, 2015)

I managed to get a few terrible pics of my better AxT on her 8wk birthday, the other had a clip-on fan fall on it and never fully recovered (she ended up with 3 mains and all small dense buds). I decided to go with no training, so she is just as nature intended...


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 29, 2015)

GuyLeDuche said:


> I managed to get a few terrible pics of my better AxT on her 8wk birthday, the other had a clip-on fan fall on it and never fully recovered (she ended up with 3 mains and all small dense buds). I decided to go with no training, so she is just as nature intended...View attachment 3574042 View attachment 3574044 View attachment 3574046 View attachment 3574047


Very impressive! I hope I am half as successful.


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 29, 2015)

So, if I could, I would like to get some opinions. Here are some pics of Ripley that I took a few days ago.


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 29, 2015)

Here are pics that I took yesterday.


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 29, 2015)

And here are pics that I took earlier today.


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 29, 2015)

My concern is that I will run out of room in my Tron. I do plan on LSTing them, but not for a couple of weeks. My theory is that LST is basically like scrogging; so I would wait until the first day of flowering to LST her. Based on the pics provided, how would y'all handle this? My second question is how critical is a "finishing bulb." I have read that the final stage of growing requires that the plant be flushed with water to purge the nutes out of the plant before harvest. During this stage of growing, it has been recommended that a "finishing bulb" be used. This bulb is typically 10,000 kelvin in color. My problem here is that I can't seem to locate a bulb that is small enough, 25 watts or less, with kelvin of 10,000. So, what do y'all think? Do I pursue looking for this bulb, do I omit it from this grow or do I put my veg bulb back in during this stage? 

Oh, and another thing, I never got a response on my last question: what are your opinions on LED lights vs. fluorescents? i was considering converting to a LED for my light that hangs down from the top and center of my Tron, but had a really bad experience with a 90 watt UFO that I tried to use years ago. Has anyone had good luck with their LEDs after converting from fluorescents? 

Thanks again for all of your help and advice, and criticisms, in advance.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 29, 2015)

Led will be too close in a tron. Check out saltwater aquarium bulbs for what you're looking for. Tbh, there is a good chance you'll run outta room but with lst it sounds like a fun challenge.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 29, 2015)

For the first time in a very long time I don't have anything in my flower tent. Kinda feels good to kick back and let things veg a while or three. Between spring,fall and the auto harvest, there's some great flavors and potent smoke to last a good while. There were 4 beans in one bud at the bottom branch of one of the plants. I checked all the buds thoroughly and that's it. After the New Years I'll pop them them in my flower tent and see what happens. It'll just sit empty anyways. What's in the veg tent will get hacked up for spring outdoor clones. Well, enough stoned rambling lol


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 29, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Led will be too close in a tron. Check out saltwater aquarium bulbs for what you're looking for. Tbh, there is a good chance you'll run outta room but with lst it sounds like a fun challenge.


Not sure of your tron setup but I converted mine to t5 and overdrive the ballasts. I ran a mix of 3k up to 20k bulbs. Some great smoke came out of it


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 29, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Not sure of your tron setup but I converted mine to t5 and overdrive the ballasts. I ran a mix of 3k up to 20k bulbs. Some great smoke came out of it


ok T5s are tubes? If that's the case they won't work. I would need screw in bulbs that cannot consume more than 25 watts. Take another look at the pics I posted. You might get a better idea of what I am trying to accomplish.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 29, 2015)

Ah, ok. The one I had came with t8's which are tubes. Shit, that's a tough one....maybe checkout reptile or fish tank bulbs. Ive got a pretty good selection for my snake and turtle


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks Twisted! I will hit a Petco/Petsmart today and cerf the net later to see if I can find something like what you are talking about.


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 29, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Ah, ok. The one I had came with t8's which are tubes. Shit, that's a tough one....maybe checkout reptile or fish tank bulbs. Ive got a pretty good selection for my snake and turtle


YOU HAVE PET SNAKES? REALLY?! I have a small collection of snakes; a female Cali King and four Corns, two female future breeders and a male High White ready for breeding this spring. Way cool! I'll try to get pics up.Thanks again for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 29, 2015)

yeah, we had/have the same one. I replaced the side lighting with ati lighting. T5 replaced the t8 with od ballast. I didn't use anything at the top. The reason being is I feel it let the plant grow out more instead of up. I super cropped and lst'd.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 29, 2015)

UniDragon said:


> YOU HAVE PET SNAKES? REALLY?! I have a small collection of snakes; a female Cali King and four Corns, two female future breeders and a male High White ready for breeding this spring. Way cool! I'll try to get pics up.Thanks again for pointing me in the right direction.


Yep. We have a ball python and up until last week had a coral snake, ringneck, and a hog nose.


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 29, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> Yep. We have a ball python and up until last week had a coral snake, ringneck, and a hog nose.


Bitchin'! I'll try to get pics up soon. They are hybernating but if they come out I'll snap some shots and post them.


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 30, 2015)

UniDragon said:


> Bitchin'! I'll try to get pics up soon. They are hybernating but if they come out I'll snap some shots and post them.


 ADMIN: Please feel free to delete this post if you deem it irrelevant or inappropriate. 

Twisted, we cleaned cages for our babies/future breeders last night and I took some pics for you. Attached are pics of Salma. She is a Salmon phased Snow Corn. I can't put my hands on her birthdate as of now, but she is actually younger than our other future breeder, Shi, who is a Abbot Okeetee born 7/2/15 who is featured in my next post. If these pics and this post gets removed, I will pm to you. The plan it to mate her with our Reverse High White Okeetee when both of our future breeders are three years old, weigh 300 grams and are at least three feet long. Just thought that I would share these.


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 30, 2015)

Here are pics of Shi. I named her after *Shi Jianqiao *who was known as one of the top ten best female assassins of all time. Shi, my pet snake, is in the process of shedding so her color is a little off and her eyes have a blue tint, which is the outer layer of skin covering her eyes that she is about to shed, so the pics did not turn out as well as I had hoped. I am going to test the water here and if these pics/posts get deleted or removed. If they do, I can im/pm future pics so you can see their progress as well as pics of my two bigger snakes Spot (my California King banded phase) and Stewie (my Reverse High White Okeetee who will be the intended sire of the two female babies that we have now).

On another note, YOU WERE ABSOLUTELY RIGHT! Come to find out, I found a 8000k bulb at petco(?) online yesterday for $10.00! It's only a 10 watt but it will probably work just fine. When I get closer to the "finishing stage" I will go look at it. My only other confusion here is does a finishing bulb have to be a 10000K bulb or will a 8000k bulb work and do I have to use a bulb that is brighter or stronger in flowering/finishing then my veg bulb? I am vegging with a 6500k 23 watt cfl bulb now.


----------



## nomoresnow (Dec 30, 2015)

28 days from sprout, just upped nutes to 480ppm. Been under the hps 5 days now about 28" above the plants until they get used to it so keeping my seed starter cfl's on them for now. Not growing as fast as some others I've seen here but for my first hempy bucket and 2nd grow ever I'm optimistic.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 30, 2015)

Week 6, day 1

Still just preflowering right now. I guess these will flower soon. Idk.


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 30, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> View attachment 3574794 View attachment 3574795 Week 6, day 1
> 
> Still just preflowering right now. I guess these will flower soon. Idk.


the roots look amazing!


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 30, 2015)

UniDragon said:


> the roots look amazing!


Flying skull z-7. It's a 2 part enzyme/water conditioner.

My tap is clean. 50ppm. (.5 scale).


----------



## UniDragon (Dec 30, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> Flying skull z-7. It's a 2 part enzyme/water conditioner.
> 
> My tap is clean. 50ppm. (.5 scale).


stupid question: could it be possible that your plants are slow to flower because all of it's energy is being used for root developement? I am really new at this and still learning.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 30, 2015)

UniDragon said:


> stupid question: could it be possible that your plants are slow to flower because all of it's energy is being used for root developement? I am really new at this and still learning.


I really don't know either.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 30, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> I really don't know either.


Thats what I was thinking??? Like do you think it will reach the bottom of the pot then it grows


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 30, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> Thats what I was thinking??? Like do you think it will reach the bottom of the pot then it grows


My root mass has been at the bottom. I'm giving it 2 weeks and then I will flip if they aren't flowering.

It would be cool that it shed the autoflower trait. I might clone it and see if is a photoperoid.


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 31, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> View attachment 3574794 View attachment 3574795 Week 6, day 1
> 
> Still just preflowering right now. I guess these will flower soon. Idk.


Wow man!!! Those plants are gorgeous, you're going to have a good harvest.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 31, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Wow man!!! Those plants are gorgeous, you're going to have a good harvest.



Boy, I sure hope so. I shouldn't have put 3 in there. I didn't think they would get this big.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 1, 2016)

@Jack Vault, did y'all release what genetics? Mephisto right.


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Jan 1, 2016)

This is the best close up I could get with my shitty setup, literally holding a magnifying glass in front of the camera 




 


Anyone have thoughts on ripeness/how much longer she should go?


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 1, 2016)

GuyLeDuche said:


> This is the best close up I could get with my shitty setup, literally holding a magnifying glass in front of the camera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that it pretty much depends on what your preferences are. If you harvest right after the trichs turn from milky to clear then this will be more of a "head high". If you harvest them with just a little bit of amber, say 10% amber, then you may have an equal balance of "head and body high". If you harvest when you have primarily amber trichs then you will have a complete "body high" however you may have some serious "couch lock". Just my opinion and take my advice with a grain of salt in that I am very new at this and have had very bad luck with my grows up until now. Good Luck and Happy New Year!


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 1, 2016)

Here are the most current pics of Ripley. According to the Dutch Pro feeding schedule flowering is to start in one week. However, Ripley is starting to spit hairs. So, do I do one more week of veg and then flip her or should I flip her now? Furthermore, I am seeing for the first time some nute lockout; maybe you can see it in the pics. From what I understand this is another indication that she needs to go into flowering. Any and all comments and advice (as well as criticisms) would be very much appreciated. 

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy new year fellow growers! Hope it was good and safe for all. I rolled some alien, warlock and pineapple together around 8pm, lit it up and woke up at 6 am lmao. i raged it for the new year lol.


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 1, 2016)

To add to harvest time and trics. There is something awesome about buds that are allowed to fully mature. Most don't try it due to higher chances of bud rot and other issues. Buds that have get to go their full cycle then cured properly...ho lee fok....beautiful smoke.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 1, 2016)

3 weeks recovery from cold temps still have 45' nights yesterday was -2


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 1, 2016)

66 days from crack


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 2, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> @Jack Vault, did y'all release what genetics? Mephisto right.


Yup they're Mephisto!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 2, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> To add to harvest time and trics. There is something awesome about buds that are allowed to fully mature. Most don't try it due to higher chances of bud rot and other issues. Buds that have get to go their full cycle then cured properly...ho lee fok....beautiful smoke.


Yeah man that's where the saying " if you think your plants are done, go another week" comes from its hard when ur breeder card says 57-63 days and your at 60 days and think u should chop and really really want to lol. Wait!!! And you will def be rewarded. Sometimes more terps or thc content or I've seen 10-20% yield increases. You usually make out with some benefit by waiting. Some breeders will put shorter flowering times in strain info just to help sell beans as well. Not saying they all do but it happens lol.


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Jan 2, 2016)

Well I went ahead and chopped the runt yesterday, she was never gonna amount to much and I needed the space. I didn't bother with a weight, she will mostly go to oil I think.

Here's a snap of some rosin (yes I did pick that hair out  ), to me it has a very nice berry kush taste and is pretty potent, smooth hits that have you forgetting what you were doing regularly lol


----------



## drobinds (Jan 2, 2016)

Day 30.....


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 3, 2016)

#1 slow,.. 3 weeks 1 day.man this cold really fucked me up..


#2


----------



## Jack Vault (Jan 3, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> @Jack Vault, did y'all release what genetics? Mephisto right.


yes its Mephisto http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/auto-flowering-seeds/mephisto-genetics/auto-triangle-kush-feminised-seeds/prod_6478.html


----------



## Lisa martinez (Jan 3, 2016)

Jack Vault said:


> yes its Mephisto http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/auto-flowering-seeds/mephisto-genetics/auto-triangle-kush-feminised-seeds/prod_6478.html


Thanks Jack ! I just added a pack of 3 to my list. This one will be in all of my grows from now on.


----------



## Jack Vault (Jan 3, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> Thanks Jack ! I just added a pack of 3 to my list. This one will be in all of my grows from now on.


Cool, they are quality, don't forget we have our new year promo ending today use code newyear2016 for a massive 16% discount !!


----------



## Don Geno (Jan 3, 2016)

My little one took down early for butter and left the bigger one to hang out


----------



## steff44 (Jan 4, 2016)

Happy New Year Everyone.. Hope you all had a Great time..I had my axl's on 12\12 for first 5 weeks.Now have slowly bumped up to 18\6 & after a week what a difference in them with those 6 extra hour's per day can make!!Will post PIC when open tent...


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jan 5, 2016)

Happy new year everyone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i just got back yesterday and cut mine down last night. They look good think i will get a decent weight out of both plant's. very dense, sticky, and a bit of a fruity coffee smell. my scale did not work so as soon as i get some time today i will grab another one and post the weight. (again thanks twistedentities).


----------



## Don Geno (Jan 6, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> #1 slow,.. 3 weeks 1 day.man this cold really fucked me up..
> View attachment 3577240
> 
> #2
> View attachment 3577239


No worries traxx keep on keeping on and theyll be catching up in no time! My temps were low as well i adjust lights closer turned down the fan and just misted till they were able to handle more water patience is key


----------



## Jack Vault (Jan 6, 2016)

Happy New Year everyone 
I hope you all had a great Christmas


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 6, 2016)

@Jack Vault Hey any info on the new comparative yet? My A OG X Tri are almost done, my Tga is 2-3 weeks from chop and my Sin City testers will be going into flower when they come down.... So kinda have some real estate that's going to open up soon. I know the next comparative was mentioned that they will be photoperiod. May work out just perfect for me timing-wise lol.


----------



## Jack Vault (Jan 6, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> @Jack Vault Hey any info on the new comparative yet? My A OG X Tri are almost done, my Tga is 2-3 weeks from chop and my Sin City testers will be going into flower when they come down.... So kinda have some real estate that's going to open up soon. I know the next comparative was mentioned that they will be photoperiod. May work out just perfect for me timing-wise lol.


Hi buddy, we don't have any info on the comparative yet, and don't expect to have an update until the end of the month, so keep your eyes peeled on this thread


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 6, 2016)

Have some GSC crosses from Wiseguy / Cosa Pharms lined up next but will def put them on hold for you guys


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 6, 2016)

Jack Vault said:


> Hi buddy, we don't have any info on the comparative yet, and don't expect to have an update until the end of the month, so keep your eyes peeled on this thread


Oh I will. You keep doing great things for the community foremost and me and whoever gets to sample these sticky girls lol.


----------



## Jack Vault (Jan 6, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Oh I will. You keep doing great things for the community foremost and me and whoever gets to sample these sticky girls lol.


Thanks for the kudos buddy


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 6, 2016)

For the newer growers. One of the most important steps in growing is your harvest,dry and cure. Take the time to do it right.
Remove as much leafy material. Set bud trim aside for hash or whatever
After I trim I hang to dry till they are just crispy to the touch on the very outside. From there, I like to sweat the stems. Using a ziplock put buds in for twelve hours then open, let buds dry again to crispy outside and repeat till they are no longer wet to the touch. Now they are ready for jars. Check every twelve hours and leave open if any moisture shows on the glass or dampness on the buds. Very few days I flip my jars into empty jars to get the bottom to the top. After a week or so, they can be checked daily the. Bi weekly, weekly. Always check them at least once a week and air them. Think of curing weed like wine in barrels. The longer they are in there, the better it gets.
Following this will, as Somebeech said. Smokes like fine wine with a donkey's kick


----------



## Jack Vault (Jan 6, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> For the newer growers. One of the most important steps in growing is your harvest,dry and cure. Take the time to do it right.
> Remove as much leafy material. Set bud trim aside for hash or whatever
> After I trim I hang to dry till they are just crispy to the touch on the very outside. From there, I like to sweat the stems. Using a ziplock put buds in for twelve hours then open, let buds dry again to crispy outside and repeat till they are no longer wet to the touch. Now they are ready for jars. Check every twelve hours and leave open if any moisture shows on the glass or dampness on the buds. Very few days I flip my jars into empty jars to get the bottom to the top. After a week or so, they can be checked daily the. Bi weekly, weekly. Always check them at least once a week and air them. Think of curing weed like wine in barrels. The longer they are in there, the better it gets.
> Following this will, as Somebeech said. Smokes like fine wine with a donkey's kick


Some very wise advice buddy!
Only just last year I didn't know it made such a big difference, but after trying some well cured stuff you can really taste the difference!


----------



## steff44 (Jan 6, 2016)

Spot on! My first grow I dried them out & went without curing properly (Patience was a No No after waiting so long !!)...The next grow I cured them for a few weeks & far stronger & superior.. Much better than Shitty Strains from Dealer's at extortionate prices...Loving MA New Hobby!!!


----------



## nomoresnow (Jan 6, 2016)

37 days and all 4 showed pistils about a week ago. 2 look really indica dominant while the other 2 are more sativa. They smell good when the HPS is on and seem healthy but can't help notice they are a lot smaller than other peoples plants around the same age (slow start in the hempys) so not sure how they will end up once they start flowering. They are a bit wilty in the pic cuz I snuck in on them during lights out.


----------



## Don Geno (Jan 6, 2016)

nomoresnow said:


> 37 days and all 4 showed pistils about a week ago. 2 look really indica dominant while the other 2 are more sativa. They smell good when the HPS is on and seem healthy but can't help notice they are a lot smaller than other peoples plants around the same age (slow start in the hempys) so not sure how they will end up once they start flowering. They are a bit wilty in the pic cuz I snuck in on them during lights out.
> 
> View attachment 3579589


 They seem to really blow up quickly wouldnt worry bout it much


----------



## steff44 (Jan 6, 2016)

Mines where on 12\12 for 5 weeks.Since went 18\6 they shot up after a week or so


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 6, 2016)

i enjoy my smoke the most after at least 5-6 months. From what I understand, as long as there is moister, buds will continue to cure. I don't know if there is an end point, but after 6 months cure and longer, buds are amazing and kind. The hard part of that is having enough smoke to last till its reached that time lol.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 6, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> i enjoy my smoke the most after at least 5-6 months. From what I understand, as long as there is moister, buds will continue to cure. I don't know if there is an end point, but after 6 months cure and longer, buds are amazing and kind. The hard part of that is having enough smoke to last till its reached that time lol.


That's always the problem with me too lol. Can't keep my hands out of the cookie jar.


----------



## Don Geno (Jan 7, 2016)

I cure for a month then sample ..geez i noticed all my pics are with the leds heres a pic of her filling in she sure loves to eat cant wait for her to finish! Smells great handles nutes well not as temperamental as some others i ran she does get a lil cold at night and seems to love the cal mag and phosphorus


----------



## steff44 (Jan 7, 2016)

..


----------



## Don Geno (Jan 7, 2016)

steff44 said:


> ..





steff44 said:


> ..


Thats sweet looking !


----------



## Jack Vault (Jan 8, 2016)

Don Geno said:


> I cure for a month then sample ..geez i noticed all my pics are with the leds heres a pic of her filling in she sure loves to eat cant wait for her to finish! Smells great handles nutes well not as temperamental as some others i ran she does get a lil cold at night and seems to love the cal mag and phosphorusView attachment 3580163


Very nice


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 8, 2016)

Just curious, I smoked some stuff in Amsterdam that was so smooth I found myself checking the end of the cigarette to make sure that it was still lit. Is there a way to make this AXT smoke the same way or was that specific to that strain?


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 8, 2016)

Ripley seems to have recovered from The Great Alien Fire from a week or so ago. I will post pics later today. Just for reference, what is the best way to manage a light burn. Just to recap: I thought that I would experiment with LST by bending her main branch to a ninety degree angle. When I saw that she was bent all of the way down, I assumed that it would take her a week to straighten back up. Well, I smoked a really good bowl of Triple OG and then checked on her about six hours later and the center bulb had burned her severely because she straightened back up a lot sooner than I had anticipated. In a panic, I trimmed off everything that seemed to be effected by the burn and then for some reason I cut every stem that was a single stem branching off of the main stem that had either a stem length of 4" or had a leaf at the end of that branch that was 4" in length and every stem that was a side stem that was 3" in length or had a 3" leaf on that side stem. I got the pruning idea from the Phototron directions. I have put her in flowering, based on the feeding schedule, and she lost a lot of mass due to burning and trimming but still seems to be coming back. So, what was/is the proper protocol for this AXT? How would any of you handled this? 

Thanks for all who comment.


----------



## Don Geno (Jan 8, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> Ripley seems to have recovered from The Great Alien Fire from a week or so ago. I will post pics later today. Just for reference, what is the best way to manage a light burn. Just to recap: I thought that I would experiment with LST by bending her main branch to a ninety degree angle. When I saw that she was bent all of the way down, I assumed that it would take her a week to straighten back up. Well, I smoked a really good bowl of Triple OG and then checked on her about six hours later and the center bulb had burned her severely because she straightened back up a lot sooner than I had anticipated. In a panic, I trimmed off everything that seemed to be effected by the burn and then for some reason I cut every stem that was a single stem branching off of the main stem that had either a stem length of 4" or had a leaf at the end of that branch that was 4" in length and every stem that was a side stem that was 3" in length or had a 3" leaf on that side stem. I got the pruning idea from the Phototron directions. I have put her in flowering, based on the feeding schedule, and she lost a lot of mass due to burning and trimming but still seems to be coming back. So, what was/is the proper protocol for this AXT? How would any of you handled this?
> 
> Thanks for all who comment.


By going on rollitup and asking a well known member  well removing all the burnt stuff is fine and dandy but lst instead of raising your lights? If your plant was to big for your space i would of just pinched em and let em fall over its harsher than just lst but at least you can make an even canopy that way and dont burn any more for lst id use rubberbands especially if your entering flower because then at least it has some wiggle room to adjust  good luck buddy !


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 8, 2016)

Don Geno said:


> By going on rollitup and asking a well known member  well removing all the burnt stuff is fine and dandy but lst instead of raising your lights? If your plant was to big for your space i would of just pinched em and let em fall over its harsher than just lst but at least you can make an even canopy that way and dont burn any more for lst id use rubberbands especially if your entering flower because then at least it has some wiggle room to adjust  good luck buddy !


I didn't think of rubberbands; that's a great idea! Thanks!


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 8, 2016)

It'll smoke real smooth if cured well. The bud I burned this morning was really nice. Full of flavor and creamy smooth


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 8, 2016)

Flush and cure properly! Makes a huge difference in end quality.


----------



## steff44 (Jan 8, 2016)

That's what I also do.1 big rubber band round the pot & tie down with string which makes it easily adjustable as Don Geno says..


----------



## Lisa martinez (Jan 9, 2016)

Arrrrrrrrgg Had a light fall and broke one of my plants at the base (my fault) moving things around without removing the plants first. Is it possible to save the plant? will something like rooting gel and a replant work?


----------



## steff44 (Jan 9, 2016)

Type in easy way to fix your broken stem at search at top of the page.It suggests a few easy methods just chill lol.I panicked when had to move my tent last year as it's in a cupboard. Electrician Guy needed access to the CUPBOARD!!!, So i rushed to move it out & into room.In my panic I grabbed plants & ran to get them out of sight into toilet & fucking dropped 1 Head First rite down the toilet pan lol..So got it all out the cupboard for Him to do his stuff.As soon as he was out the Door I rushed to my Submerged plant got it out & sat blowing it dry with a Hairdryer Actually worked!!.! Panic over then seen had snapped stem a bit on another(Put little honey on it & small splint with gauze tape.It helped well).Hope it pulls threw for you..Fingers crossed.X


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 9, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Flush and cure properly! Makes a huge difference in end quality.


Awesome! Thanks GJG! That answers a question that I have had for quite sometime.


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 9, 2016)

Second week of flowering starts in a couple of days. Here are the most recent pics that I have of Ripley. If anyone sees anything that I should be made aware of PLEASE say/post something. Considering that she got torched not too long ago I think that she is coming along nicely...imo. If you really study these pics you can see where the bulb fell and burned her up.

Thanks again to all who have given me advice, I really appreciate your time and thoughts while I try to navigate through this grow; my FIRST successful grow ever!


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 9, 2016)

Plants looks good. Imo, a blue spec spiral CFL would benefit in the hanging socket. Or a warm spec as you'd get red from it


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 9, 2016)

What bulbs are the vertical ones? T5's?


----------



## drobinds (Jan 10, 2016)

Day 38.....


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 10, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> What bulbs are the vertical ones? T5's?


They look to be T5 with a 2G11 base...

I made a trashcan with those bulbs back in the day.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## UniDragon (Jan 10, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> What bulbs are the vertical ones? T5's?


They were ordered as 55 watt pll or biax lights. I am not sure of T-5 or T-8. Can you elaborate on "blue spec spiral?" I have a 6500k cfl that I vegged in, if that is what you mean. The Tron directions say to use this bulb, a 25 watt incandescent, throughout flowering. The directions say to use a 2100k bulb and the light bulb guy sold me a 2700k bulb. A well known shop guy told me that I could use a 2700k bulb to flower, even though the directions say to use a 2100k. He was quick to point out that SunMaster sells a 2700k bulb that he can't keep in stock because of demand so in his opinion 2700k should be just fine, even though it is only 25 watts of power. 



drobinds said:


> Day 38.....
> View attachment 3582565


Day 38 from sprout or day 38 in flowering? Looks great either way!
I found the "finishing bulb" at Petsmart for $10.00, thank you very much TwistedIdenties! I will be using that for the "flushing" stage of this grow.


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 10, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> They look to be T5 with a 2G11 base...
> 
> I made a trashcan with those bulbs back in the day.


I am not sure of the T-5 part but yes they have 2G11 bases. They kinda look like someone took two thinner fluorescents and joined them at the top and put them in the same socket. Next time I take pictures I will be sure to get a better picture of them for reference.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 10, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> I am not sure of the T-5 part but yes they have 2G11 bases. They kinda look like someone took two thinner fluorescents and joined them at the top and put them in the same socket. Next time I take pictures I will be sure to get a better picture of them for reference.



How long are they? I'm almost positive those are the same lights , or very similar, in my can. Mine were 55w each , t5ho with 2g11 base. It's amazing that I remember that from 2008, lol. I think mine were about two feet each, maybe 28inches. They looked like a 4ft t5 that had been folded in half


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 10, 2016)

Looking like T5HO's pretty skinny bulbs. Looks like my sunblasters.


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 10, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> How long are they? I'm almost positive those are the same lights , or very similar, in my can. Mine were 55w each , t5ho with 2g11 base. It's amazing that I remember that from 2008, lol. I think mine were about two feet each, maybe 28inches. They looked like a 4ft t5 that had been folded in half


I don't remember the exact length but they are just short of 2ft.. The recommended length is 24". 
The Tron used to come stocked with GE plls these are Plusrites; a little shorter but Plusrites have a CRI in the 90's as opposed to GE that has a CRI in the 80's. When these blow or wearout I will be replacing them with PurePar plls from HTG...I should have bought those instead of the Plusrites.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 10, 2016)

I was raided last week. All of my stuff except this grow is gone.

They got my momas and all lights. On the bright side I didn't have to break my back getting rid of all that soil.

Fuck the police tho. 

3 plants like 54 days or something. Dwc. They are just now flowering. 2ft tall. 

I would be fucked if I didn't have these at a remote location.


----------



## Don Geno (Jan 10, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> I was raided last week. All of my stuff except this grow is gone.
> 
> They got my momas and all lights. On the bright side I didn't have to break my back getting rid of all that soil.
> 
> ...


Why were you raided?


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 10, 2016)

Don Geno said:


> Why were you raided?


Old time "friend" got caught doing something and turned evidence. I don't even sell. He just knew of my garden. Fucking asshole. 2 felonies and like 10 citations.


----------



## steff44 (Jan 10, 2016)

Sad to hear.I stick by Rule Number 1....Tell Nobody family or friends...As there's always 1 loud mouth or snitch..


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## green217 (Jan 10, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> View attachment 3582991


holy shit man, that plant looks huge. I wouldn't expect a auto to get so big. Nice job! Did u just let it go, or did you do any kinda training to end up with such a bush?


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 10, 2016)

green217 said:


> holy shit man, that plant looks huge. I wouldn't expect a auto to get so big. Nice job! Did u just let it go, or did you do any kinda training to end up with such a bush?


It's actually 3 plants. I bent the stalks on 2 of them and topped one. No training other than that. They are nice plants. The eat heavy now. Up to 1.9ec. Lucas formula, bulletproof, Floralicious+.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 10, 2016)

This pistols are actually pink. That plant is the best. The other 2 have a more lanky structure.


----------



## green217 (Jan 10, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> It's actually 3 plants. I bent the stalks on 2 of them and topped one. No training other than that. They are nice plants. The eat heavy now. Up to 1.9ec. Lucas formula, bulletproof, Floralicious+.


Oh, that explains it, but they look damn good! I planning on dropping mine in spring outside. Hopefully they will do well. I just don't have the room right now to grow them inside.


----------



## drobinds (Jan 10, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> They were ordered as 55 watt pll or biax lights. I am not sure of T-5 or T-8. Can you elaborate on "blue spec spiral?" I have a 6500k cfl that I vegged in, if that is what you mean. The Tron directions say to use this bulb, a 25 watt incandescent, throughout flowering. The directions say to use a 2100k bulb and the light bulb guy sold me a 2700k bulb. A well known shop guy told me that I could use a 2700k bulb to flower, even though the directions say to use a 2100k. He was quick to point out that SunMaster sells a 2700k bulb that he can't keep in stock because of demand so in his opinion 2700k should be just fine, even though it is only 25 watts of power.
> 
> 
> Day 38 from sprout or day 38 in flowering? Looks great either way!
> I found the "finishing bulb" at Petsmart for $10.00, thank you very much TwistedIdenties! I will be using that for the "flushing" stage of this grow.


That is day 38 from sprout.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Jan 10, 2016)

Planted on 15-10-15 

These things are short, but have forearm sized colas. 3 months in with near 24 hour light and they are just starting to get amber hairs. First 3 nodes are pollenated, but no signs of seeds. I'm wondering if the pollen somehow got fucked. Maybe just not enough time...

One plant has a purple phenotype, if you look you can see the purple sunburst. At least one has a fruity guava scent. The purple plant also has larger, defined buds. It looks like it has hops growing out of the cola. Cola-ception.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Jan 11, 2016)

My mom helped me repair one of my plants and it seems to be recovering ok, temps have been rising and falling here so dramatic its been hard to keep it at a steady level. I feel ready for the 1st faze of my next grow, but still learning from this one and understand i have only begun to scratch the surface.


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 11, 2016)

Lord Kanti said:


> View attachment 3583248 View attachment 3583249 Planted on 15-10-15
> 
> These things are short, but have forearm sized colas. 3 months in with near 24 hour light and they are just starting to get amber hairs. First 3 nodes are pollenated, but no signs of seeds. I'm wondering if the pollen somehow got fucked. Maybe just not enough time...
> 
> One plant has a purple phenotype, if you look you can see the purple sunburst. At least one has a fruity guava scent. The purple plant also has larger, defined buds. It looks like it has hops growing out of the cola. Cola-ception.


Sounds like how mine were. Short but fat heavy buds. You'll like the final weight. I also found a few beans on the lowers. Gonna stick them in some dirt today and see wha happens while I get ready for my spring grow


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 11, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> I was raided last week. All of my stuff except this grow is gone.
> 
> They got my momas and all lights. On the bright side I didn't have to break my back getting rid of all that soil.
> 
> ...


That really sucks. Sorry to hear.


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 11, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Old time "friend" got caught doing something and turned evidence. I don't even sell. He just knew of my garden. Fucking asshole. 2 felonies and like 10 citations.


I am truly sorry to hear that that happened. Trust no one anymore; don't tell, don't smell don't sell...Good luck man!


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 11, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> My mom helped me repair one of my plants and it seems to be recovering ok, temps have been rising and falling here so dramatic its been hard to keep it at a steady level. I feel ready for the 1st faze of my next grow, but still learning from this one and understand i have only begun to scratch the surface.


Looks great Lisa!


----------



## green217 (Jan 11, 2016)

Lord Kanti said:


> View attachment 3583248 View attachment 3583249 Planted on 15-10-15
> 
> These things are short, but have forearm sized colas. 3 months in with near 24 hour light and they are just starting to get amber hairs. First 3 nodes are pollenated, but no signs of seeds. I'm wondering if the pollen somehow got fucked. Maybe just not enough time...
> 
> One plant has a purple phenotype, if you look you can see the purple sunburst. At least one has a fruity guava scent. The purple plant also has larger, defined buds. It looks like it has hops growing out of the cola. Cola-ception.


Some of the nicest bud shots on this thread lord, u said they strarted on 15-10-15? I'm sure that's a typo, I guess. So when did u pop them?


----------



## Jack Vault (Jan 11, 2016)

green217 said:


> Some of the nicest bud shots on this thread lord, u said they strarted on 15-10-15? I'm sure that's a typo, I guess. So when did u pop them?


lol, in the UK and Europe the dates aren't written the same as in the States, so 15-10-15 = 15th October 2015


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 11, 2016)

Coming down at end of week most likely


----------



## Jack Vault (Jan 11, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Coming down at end of week most likely
> View attachment 3583557


Looking good!


----------



## steff44 (Jan 11, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> My mom helped me repair one of my plants and it seems to be recovering ok, temps have been rising and falling here so dramatic its been hard to keep it at a steady level. I feel ready for the 1st faze of my next grow, but still learning from this one and understand i have only begun to scratch the surface.


Kinda new myself ..I have only had 3 grows & you learn something new every day.( I just read online all different methods, advice , grow journals etc).


----------



## Lord Kanti (Jan 11, 2016)

green217 said:


> Some of the nicest bud shots on this thread lord, u said they strarted on 15-10-15? I'm sure that's a typo, I guess. So when did u pop them?


October 15, 2015. I have other shots, but I have to edit them. Let me process a few from the last couple weeks and post.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Jan 11, 2016)

green217 said:


> Some of the nicest bud shots on this thread lord, u said they strarted on 15-10-15? I'm sure that's a typo, I guess. So when did u pop them?


Here's 3 more recent shots. Thanks for the compliment by the way. I should have 2 more after these.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Jan 11, 2016)

Last 2 for now. Naked eye and up close trichomes.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 11, 2016)

Lord Kanti said:


> View attachment 3583931 View attachment 3583932
> Last 2 for now. Naked eye and up close trichomes.


Lookin real good @Lord Kanti !!


----------



## Lord Kanti (Jan 11, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Lookin real good @Lord Kanti !!


Thanks.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Jan 12, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Coming down at end of week most likely
> View attachment 3583557


Awesome


----------



## Lisa martinez (Jan 12, 2016)

steff44 said:


> Kinda new myself ..I have only had 3 grows & you learn something new every day.( I just read online all different methods, advice , grow journals etc).


We are all learning together ! Thanks for all your help, advice, and encouragement !


----------



## nomoresnow (Jan 12, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> I was raided last week. All of my stuff except this grow is gone.


Tough break, glad yer not postin from jail.



Lisa martinez said:


> My mom helped me repair one of my plants and it seems to be recovering ok


Nice repair!

6 weeks old now, growing fast, starting to flower and I have been smelling hints of coffee as others have said. Pretty thirsty, like being close to the light and they are about 13 inches tall except for a fat runt who is only 8.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Jan 12, 2016)

nomoresnow said:


> Tough break, glad yer not postin from jail.
> 
> 
> Nice repair!
> ...


great work


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 12, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> What bulbs are the vertical ones? T5's?


To give you a better answer to this question, here is what I bought for my Tron after I first got it: 

http://www.amazon.com/Plusrite-FT55W-Light-Compact-Fluorescent/dp/B002ZPNXVQ/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?ie=UTF8

This is an equivalent to what I believe was in there when I first got it: 
http://www.amazon.com/GE-31953-F55BX-Compact-Fluorescent/dp/B002CYZRQO/ref=sr_1_11?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1452612059&sr=1-11&keywords=ge+2g11+cfl

And this is what I should have bought: http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-BIAX-F55T5-High-Output-Bulbs---One-Pair

While on the HTG site look at the Pure Par bulbs; that is what I was trying to show you. If I decide to hang on to my Tron I will more than likely replace what bulbs are in there with Pure Pars. (After the bulbs burn out or don't work as well anymore).


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 12, 2016)

Yeah, that's what you want. The blue spec I mentioned is what they carry. I ran 10,12 and 15k bulbs along with 3 and 6 k. I noticed 3,6 and 10k worked the best


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 12, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> Yeah, that's what you want. The blue spec I mentioned is what they carry. I ran 10,12 and 15k bulbs along with 3 and 6 k. I noticed 3,6 and 10k worked the best


Sounds great! I found out that the small globe bulb that I was using to flower is in fact a germination bulb so I put in a 23 watt 2700k cfl...


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 12, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> Sounds great! I found out that the small globe bulb that I was using to flower is in fact a germination bulb so I put in a 23 watt 2700k cfl...


live and learn I guess...assumimg I don't make the same mistake later on down the line.


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 12, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> Yeah, that's what you want. The blue spec I mentioned is what they carry. I ran 10,12 and 15k bulbs along with 3 and 6 k. I noticed 3,6 and 10k worked the best


What pruning or trimming did you do or did you just leave them alone and let it grow anyway they wanted?


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 12, 2016)

I topped and super cropped. It always got a bit hectic towards the end but wasn't too bad. I found it made a great cloning station once I moved up to rooms and tents.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Jan 13, 2016)

They are making a comeback. Almost feel like the diatomaceous earth did more damage then the root aphids did, though it did seem to wipe them out. 3of 4 made it up though, gonna keep one seed to run in promix...... something I'm used too.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jan 15, 2016)

I know i am 3 1/2 months early but i just had to sample a bud and DAM this is some great tasting shit, smells heavenly the taste is complex earthy with a citrus after bite. I have a friend who came to visit from back home (Brooklyn NY) we hit the vaporizer and rolled one up. He claims its the best thing he has smoked in years, and kept asking me where he can get some. This is strong weed we were high for hours.


----------



## nomoresnow (Jan 15, 2016)

thewanderer718 said:


> View attachment 3586305 I know i am 3 1/2 months early but i just had to sample a bud and DAM this is some great tasting shit, smells heavenly the taste is complex earthy with a citrus after bite.


That stuff looks awesome, nice job! Great news about the high and flavor, can't wait to see for myself. When you say 3&1/2 months early are you referring to your preferred cure time? Also, where would you say your trichomes were at when you harvested, more amber or milky or what?
Thanks.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jan 15, 2016)

nomoresnow said:


> That stuff looks awesome, nice job! Great news about the high and flavor, can't wait to see for myself. When you say 3&1/2 months early are you referring to your preferred cure time? Also, where would you say your trichomes were at when you harvested, more amber or milky or what?
> Thanks.


Thanks ! yes i like to cure for at least 4 months and the trichomes were more amber. i took a page from @twistedentities post and was out of town when it was time to harvest so i let it go for about 75 days no water for about 2 weeks it kinda dried a little before i cropped it but made it much more easy to dry and trim.


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 15, 2016)

thewanderer718 said:


> Thanks ! yes i like to cure for at least 4 months and the trichomes were more amber. i took a page from @twistedentities post and was out of town when it was time to harvest so i let it go for about 75 days no water for about 2 weeks it kinda dried a little before i cropped it but made it much more easy to dry and trim.


75 days total or 75 days in flowering? Sorry if it's a stupid question. Looks incredible! I'll bet it was some of, if not the best, smoke ever!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jan 15, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> 75 days total or 75 days in flowering? Sorry if it's a stupid question. Looks incredible! I'll bet it was some of, if not the best, smoke ever!


75 days after the seed cracked and i made a few mistakes along the way. About to start my new grow soon and have to put one of these in there.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 15, 2016)

From the looks of mine right now @ 60 days in, it's going to be at least 30 more days. I'm still having vertical growth. Bud sites are pretty well set, just got to pack on the weight now. I have entered what I call peak bloom. Root growth is slowing.

Between 3 plants I have 30+ tops and a lot of under growth. I only trimmed up the bottom 1/4 of the plants.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 15, 2016)

Day 60 

That is one plant in the first pic. The others are behind it. You can see how I have the if you look at the net pots in the root pic.


----------



## steff44 (Jan 15, 2016)

Usually by now I have run into a few problems. Still growing well & nice healthy leaves( ever since started using calmag deficiencies are no more!Fingers crossed.)All in the middle of plant is really bushy & caked in thrics.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 16, 2016)

5 weeks? From seed from cold bad weather Might get stunted idk


----------



## Jack Vault (Jan 18, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Day 60View attachment 3586494 View attachment 3586495
> 
> That is one plant in the first pic. The others are behind it. You can see how I have the if you look at the net pots in the root pic.


Awesome!!


----------



## nomoresnow (Jan 18, 2016)

Week 7 and plants are doing well. These plants seem very hearty and of good genetics, sturdy stalks, thick leaves and very tolerant of the Lucas formula I've been feeding them. A nice amount of bud sites have formed and are filling out pretty rapidly, trichs started forming a day or so ago.


----------



## Jack Vault (Jan 19, 2016)

nomoresnow said:


> Week 7 and plants are doing well. These plants seem very hearty and of good genetics, sturdy stalks, thick leaves and very tolerant of the Lucas formula I've been feeding them. A nice amount of bud sites have formed and are filling out pretty rapidly, trichs started forming a day or so ago.
> 
> View attachment 3588674 View attachment 3588675 View attachment 3588676 View attachment 3588677


Looking nice buddy!


----------



## ricky1lung (Jan 19, 2016)

Jack Vault said:


> Looking nice buddy!



I've got 2 left to crack, will be running them outdoors this spring.
Gonna keep this thread alive through an outdoor season.


----------



## Jack Vault (Jan 19, 2016)

ricky1lung said:


> I've got 2 left to crack, will be running them outdoors this spring.
> Gonna keep this thread alive through an outdoor season.


Sweet


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 20, 2016)

This is awesome. Looks good guys. 

Jack, I'm going to follow this thread. I will have an empty cab to grow something in the next few weeks. I look forward for another opportunity like this.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 20, 2016)

9 weeks old


----------



## steff44 (Jan 20, 2016)

Looking good!...


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 21, 2016)

Finally got to choppin lol. 5 in 1.5 gallon pots under a 400w mets me about 100g. Not bad for what they went thru.


----------



## Jack Vault (Jan 21, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Finally got to choppin lol. 5 in 1.5 gallon pots under a 400w mets me about 100g. Not bad for what they went thru. View attachment 3590409View attachment 3590410


Nice - not so bad in the end 
Enjoy.


----------



## nomoresnow (Jan 21, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Finally got to choppin lol. 5 in 1.5 gallon pots under a 400w mets me about 100g. Not bad for what they went thru.


Looks nice and frosty!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 21, 2016)

Jack Vault said:


> Nice - not so bad in the end
> Enjoy.


No complaints here lol. I saw on Instagram that Mephisto has the autoflowers thc world record on these at 25+%!!


----------



## Jack Vault (Jan 21, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> No complaints here lol. I saw on Instagram that Mephisto has the autoflowers thc world record on these at 25+%!!


For this strain?? 
Cool! Now I wish I some to harvest!!


----------



## Lisa martinez (Jan 21, 2016)

Niceeeeeeeeeeeeee !


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 21, 2016)

Jack Vault said:


> For this strain??
> Cool! Now I wish I some to harvest!!


Yup lol
https://instagram.com/p/BAvO33SMVmq/
https://instagram.com/p/BAdFaDasVkP/


----------



## steff44 (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow!! Can't wait to try some..Patience Grasshopper Patience..lol


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 21, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Yup lol
> https://instagram.com/p/BAvO33SMVmq/
> https://instagram.com/p/BAdFaDasVkP/


I can't wait.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 21, 2016)

Mephisto has bred the shitty ruderalis they started with years ago , so far out of their strains that the only trait still remaining is the "autoflower" trait in itself. Originally their Rudy was 5%-7% THC with low to nonexistent terp levels. They've back-crossed different photos then selected the top tier progeny that still carries the trait to auto. They went through 50 different OG strains / cuts to find the best, settling on the Alien OG from Cali Connect and they're Triangle Kush (not sure where from) the actual genetics are Ripleys OG X Triangle Kush. Guessing this explains their high numbers on an auto


----------



## Lisa martinez (Jan 21, 2016)

Got around to taking some pictures. I am so happy the way they have turned out so far.


----------



## steff44 (Jan 21, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> Got around to taking some pictures. I am so happy the way they have turned out so far.


Looking gooood!.Great job Lisa


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jan 22, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> Got around to taking some pictures. I am so happy the way they have turned out so far.


You go girl !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! great job.


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 22, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> Got around to taking some pictures. I am so happy the way they have turned out so far.


Looks great Lisa! Looks like killer buds!!!


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 22, 2016)

Here are some of the pics that I took a little while ago. It is my understanding that this strain LOVES cal-mag. Based on the pics, does anyone feel that I should start using cal-mag or do you think that Ripley is ok without it?
She's not the biggest plant I've ever seen but that is because I keep her really trimmed...probably shouldn't trim her at all but I am trying to follow the Phototron directions for pruning just to see how she will turn out. I have two seeds left and will not trim the next one at all, if I can help it, and will be using the complete line of Dutch Pro, instead of having to substitute for things that I could not afford when the grow first started. Any and all comments and criticisms are appreciated!

Thanks for looking and HAPPY GROWING!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jan 22, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> Here are some of the pics that I took a little while ago. It is my understanding that this strain LOVES cal-mag. Based on the pics, does anyone feel that I should start using cal-mag or do you think that Ripley is ok without it?
> She's not the biggest plant I've ever seen but that is because I keep her really trimmed...probably shouldn't trim her at all but I am trying to follow the Phototron directions for pruning just to see how she will turn out. I have two seeds left and will not trim the next one at all, if I can help it, and will be using the complete line of Dutch Pro, instead of having to substitute for things that I could not afford when the grow first started. Any and all comments and criticisms are appreciated!
> 
> Thanks for looking and HAPPY GROWING!


They are looking good !!!!!!! don't worry they will fatten up the closer they get to the end. I have found that auto's don't care much for trimming, topping, or transplanting they do well with LST but not much else. This plant does very well with out much help, i only feed mine a molasses water mix for the whole duration and have had friend tell me it some of the best stuff they have smoked.


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 22, 2016)

thewanderer718 said:


> They are looking good !!!!!!! don't worry they will fatten up the closer they get to the end. I have found that auto's don't care much for trimming, topping, or transplanting they do well with LST but not much else. This plant does very well with out much help, i only feed mine a molasses water mix for the whole duration and have had friend tell me it some of the best stuff they have smoked.


Cool thanks man!


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 22, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> Here are some of the pics that I took a little while ago. It is my understanding that this strain LOVES cal-mag. Based on the pics, does anyone feel that I should start using cal-mag or do you think that Ripley is ok without it?
> She's not the biggest plant I've ever seen but that is because I keep her really trimmed...probably shouldn't trim her at all but I am trying to follow the Phototron directions for pruning just to see how she will turn out. I have two seeds left and will not trim the next one at all, if I can help it, and will be using the complete line of Dutch Pro, instead of having to substitute for things that I could not afford when the grow first started. Any and all comments and criticisms are appreciated!
> 
> Thanks for looking and HAPPY GROWING!



I'm about to hit mine with their second Epsom salt feeding. I feed them one time before. I'm in dwc and showing a mag deficiency. 

I'm on day 66 and plan on running them out to day 100. I might hit them with more Epsom in a couple weeks if they need it.

I'm in dwc tho. 

Am I the only member here to run these in hydro?


----------



## steff44 (Jan 22, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> Here are some of the pics that I took a little while ago. It is my understanding that this strain LOVES cal-mag. Based on the pics, does anyone feel that I should start using cal-mag or do you think that Ripley is ok without it?
> She's not the biggest plant I've ever seen but that is because I keep her really trimmed...probably shouldn't trim her at all but I am trying to follow the Phototron directions for pruning just to see how she will turn out. I have two seeds left and will not trim the next one at all, if I can help it, and will be using the complete line of Dutch Pro, instead of having to substitute for things that I could not afford when the grow first started. Any and all comments and criticisms are appreciated!
> 
> Thanks for looking and HAPPY GROWING!


I only started trying out calmag on this grow.Never had any issues,Compared to 1or2 grows when never knew about it(Read the Shit out of the web to try learn) Gave 1 ml per litre water week 4-5 & 0.5ml weeks 6-7...


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 22, 2016)

You'll notice leaves starting to yellow midway up the plant about 4 weeks in and again at flower onset  usually when your CalMag def will show up.


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 22, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> You'll notice leaves starting to yellow midway up the plant about 4 weeks in and again at flower onset  usually when your CalMag def will show up.


thanks for clearifying that. I feel better now.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 22, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> thanks for clearifying that. I feel better now.


I should clarify further by stating that when I say yellowing, you may have leaves turning yellow along the edges/margins followed by browning/crisping. As well as yellowing of the veins while the rest of the leaf will still be green. Usually Mag Def. Cal def will show as yellow then brown spots on the leaves. Both usually cause small distorted growth of the newest leaves. Just battled a huge CalMag def caused by my once good well water lol. So much calcium carbonate in the water which is extremely hard for plants to uptake was locking my gals out. Foliar fed with Prro-Cal for two weeks and went to RO water with some CalMag added and Boom!


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 22, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I should clarify further by stating that when I say yellowing, you may have leaves turning yellow along the edges/margins followed by browning/crisping. As well as yellowing of the veins while the rest of the leaf will still be green. Usually Mag Def. Cal def will show as yellow then brown spots on the leaves. Both usually cause small distorted growth of the newest leaves. Just battled a huge CalMag def caused by my once good well water lol. So much calcium carbonate in the water which is extremely hard for plants to uptake was locking my gals out. Foliar fed with Prro-Cal for two weeks and went to RO water with some CalMag added and Boom!
> View attachment 3591494 View attachment 3591495


no I don't think I have that. Occasionally I get weird blotches on the leaves toward the top of the plant but that's generally after I give her Roots Organics Bloom Enhancer but I cut those leaves off and the blotches are generally by the light so I assume that the light and nutes are burning the plant a little after I feed her the Roots Organics Bloom Enhancer which is NOT a Dutch Pro product. I'll post pics of what I'm talking about if it happens again.As always, thanks for your input GrowJahsGift


----------



## Lisa martinez (Jan 23, 2016)

Got a friends camera and took some better pic's. The one on the left in the first pic was the one that got damaged by the falling light (it recovered great)


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 23, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> Got a friends camera and took some better pic's. The one on the left in the first pic was the one that got damaged by the falling light (it recovered great)View attachment 3591748 View attachment 3591749 View attachment 3591750 View attachment 3591751 View attachment 3591752


great repair job! Can't see where the damage was.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Jan 23, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> great repair job! Can't see where the damage was.


Thanks yea it broke 4 branches off on one side and bent the stem, it wasn't to bad i just freaked out !


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jan 23, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> Got a friends camera and took some better pic's. The one on the left in the first pic was the one that got damaged by the falling light (it recovered great)View attachment 3591748 View attachment 3591749 View attachment 3591750 View attachment 3591751 View attachment 3591752


Those are some huge cola's on the plants.


----------



## steff44 (Jan 23, 2016)

Does any of yours stink of a lemony smell??Opend tent & aroma so strong( Thnk fook I have a carbon filter!)..


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 24, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> Thanks yea it broke 4 branches off on one side and bent the stem, it wasn't to bad i just freaked out !


I know what you mean; I got high one night _and then _did my gardening (I never get high and then do gardening) and for some reason I got this bug to experiment with LST but I didn't tie her down and came back several hours later and SHE WAS TORCHED! Needless to say I freaked out too. I decided to grow her out anyway and for the most part she recovered I think. If you look from the top to the bottom you can still see the place where she was burned up; it looks like a bowl of emptiness. I think I may have read somewhere decades ago that if that happens you can take a razor blade and make shallow cuts on the stems and those cuts should make more branches. If you try this PLEASE RESEARCH IT FIRST BEFORE YOU TRY IT as I that was a long time ago and I don't remember the full article; but just to give you an idea as to how to fix this type of issue in the future. Anyway, nice grow so far!


----------



## UniDragon (Jan 24, 2016)

steff44 said:


> Does any of yours stink of a lemony smell??Opend tent & aroma so strong( Thnk fook I have a carbon filter!)..


Not lemony yet; just a cross between some sort of coffee and, as another person put it, "Defiant Kitty Spray" smell. It's not real strong yet but I am sure it will gas us out over time.


----------



## DG1959 (Jan 24, 2016)

Loving this! the Alien X Triangle responded well to topping.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 24, 2016)

steff44 said:


> Does any of yours stink of a lemony smell??Opend tent & aroma so strong( Thnk fook I have a carbon filter!)..


Mine have a berry, lemon, pinsol, chem cleaner type smell. Maybe a little coffee, earthy undertone.

But the are loud as fuck.


----------



## DG1959 (Jan 24, 2016)

Lemon for certain, smells s good! couple more weeks then chop.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 24, 2016)

Day 68

Going to run them out to 90-100 days.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 24, 2016)

My space is 30"x40". Plants are 30" tall.

Full canopy shot.


----------



## DG1959 (Jan 24, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Lord Kanti (Jan 26, 2016)

My pillars of dank are just now starting to show signs of yellowing on the large fan leaves, but no amber trichomes despite some hairs browning. At the size they are, I could harvest, but I want them ripe. I found signs of caterpillar damage, so my hand might be forced into early harvest. Also, I opened a pod and my pollen has taken. I'll most likely be harvesting the main cola and leaving the lower branches to fully ripen the seeds.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 27, 2016)

Day 71


----------



## Jack Vault (Jan 28, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Day 71
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595365


Wow, that's like a forest!
Great job buddy


----------



## Lisa martinez (Jan 28, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Day 71
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595365


They look great !


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 28, 2016)

Everyone's plants are looking great! Mine are curing up very nicely. I've sampled a little each week and enjoy it more and more. I found 7 beans between the two plants and have them growing under a 600w hps. This is mostly out of curiosity to see the end result of growing seeds from an auto. Will it turn into a massive seed fest or not? Lol, time will tell


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 29, 2016)

Bud porn


----------



## steff44 (Jan 31, 2016)

It's been great seeing all different grows from around the globe! Round of Applause for Jack & The Vault ..Delivery,Germination all are 100% ( I bet there's some Asshole out there that will Disagree & Down to 99% lol.)... Having only a few attempts at growing this Strain just does it's thing!!


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 31, 2016)

steff44 said:


> It's been great seeing all different grows from around the globe! Round of Applause for Jack & The Vault ..Delivery,Germination all are 100% ( I bet there's some Asshole out there that will Disagree & Down to 99% lol.)... Having only a few attempts at growing this Strain just does it's thing!!



If you like this strain, like I do, Mephisto is selling them under the name alien Vs triangle. It is part of their limited editions.

For a f1 hybrid these genetics kick ass. Usually you will have a lot of variations in f1s.


----------



## steff44 (Jan 31, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> They look great !


Lisa was that you that won the Seeds??.If so well Done ..You go girl !!!


----------



## steff44 (Jan 31, 2016)

Honda the only F1 I know of is Formula 1 Racing.. ( Not taking piss m8 lol)..Still Learning My new Hobby & Hybrids & Strains Are something I will learn from folk like your good self..That's what's great about this Site. You learn something New every Day & No Fuckwits who think there the Joda of Weed & Newbies are Below there Superiour Knowledge....The hardest part is Patience is a MUST & Less is More!!.I Quick Dried a small Bud from Bottom .Calming relaxed feeling..A few weeks still to go & can tell theses Little Aliens are going to be taking me to another Planet!!!. I Explained to my Neurologist that the Calming Effect from good Weed V The Thousands of Pharmaceutical Pills i have taken over the years ..MJ is far superior(With no side effects.Compared to the huge list you will find inside your pill pack details.).. He agrees & so do other specialists I have seen but it opens up the Pro-Anti Debate for Pompus jumped up little No-Marks who Demonize Natures Healing Herb..Soz for the Rant.!


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 31, 2016)

steff44 said:


> Honda the only F1 I know of is Formula 1 Racing.. ( Not taking piss m8 lol)..Still Learning My new Hobby & Hybrids & Strains Are something I will learn from folk like your good self..That's what's great about this Site. You learn something New every Day & No Fuckwits who think there the Joda of Weed & Newbies are Below there Superiour Knowledge....The hardest part is Patience is a MUST & Less is More!!.I Quick Dried a small Bud from Bottom .Calming relaxed feeling..A few weeks still to go & can tell theses Little Aliens are going to be taking me to another Planet!!!. I Explained to my Neurologist that the Calming Effect from good Weed V The Thousands of Pharmaceutical Pills i have taken over the years ..MJ is far superior(With no side effects.Compared to the huge list you will find inside your pill pack details.).. He agrees & so do other specialists I have seen but it opens up the Pro-Anti Debate for Pompus jumped up little No-Marks who Demonize Natures Healing Herb..Soz for the Rant.!


F1 is a term used is breeding. It is the first encounter between strains.

Example:

You have 2 different strains.

1. White widow (male)
2. Blue dream (female)

The seeds that come from those 2 plants would be known as "f1".

You could call it "blue widow" or "white dream" or you could just call it white widow x blue dream (wwxbd)

Now if you grow out a male and a female from your first run and breed them together these would be "f2"

This technique is used to isolate pheno types in cannabis. If you go far enough you can lock in 1 specific pheno. That is if you know how to breed for phenotypes.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 31, 2016)

Dont know what day


----------



## Lisa martinez (Jan 31, 2016)

steff44 said:


> Lisa was that you that won the Seeds??.If so well Done ..You go girl !!!


Yes that was me  thank you, its the first thing i can remember ever winning AWESOME !


----------



## Jack Vault (Feb 1, 2016)

steff44 said:


> It's been great seeing all different grows from around the globe! Round of Applause for Jack & The Vault ..Delivery,Germination all are 100% ( I bet there's some Asshole out there that will Disagree & Down to 99% lol.)... Having only a few attempts at growing this Strain just does it's thing!!


Thanks very much Steff


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 1, 2016)

Totally forgot about these seeds!

They were thrown into promix a few days ago and popped yesterday. Now are stretching towards the light... Two germinated but dampened off quickly. the other three are showing their first set of leaves...

Once they start boogying I'll update. For now, they're in nursery pots with epsoma plant tone mixed into the medium, under fluoros.

They'll likely live in my veg room


----------



## Jack Vault (Feb 1, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> Yes that was me  thank you, its the first thing i can remember ever winning AWESOME !


Congrats Lisa


----------



## resinhead (Feb 1, 2016)

I planted two alien triangles along with two black cream autos. Took the best from each variety and sprayed the silver mist stuff. Have three more alien triangles, and two more black creams that are 30 days younger set up to catch the tranny pollen I hope. It's my first attempt with the silver mist. I only sprayed it for like 6 or 7 days and ran out,but seeing pollen sacks on the alien!


----------



## steff44 (Feb 1, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> Yes that was me  thank you, its the first thing i can remember ever winning AWESOME !


Cool.Am not the lucky Type apart from bad luck haha..Well it was Lucky I noticed the Vault in rollitup !!!


Lisa martinez said:


> Yes that was me  thank you, its the first thing i can remember ever winning AWESOME !


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 1, 2016)

steff44 said:


> Cool.Am not the lucky Type apart from bad luck haha..Well it was Lucky I noticed the Vault in rollitup !!!


I nominated you and @Lisa martinez in that thread. I don't have that great of luck at winning either. But I'm happy someone I nominated got those beans.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Feb 1, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> Here are some of the pics that I took a little while ago. It is my understanding that this strain LOVES cal-mag. Based on the pics, does anyone feel that I should start using cal-mag or do you think that Ripley is ok without it?
> She's not the biggest plant I've ever seen but that is because I keep her really trimmed...probably shouldn't trim her at all but I am trying to follow the Phototron directions for pruning just to see how she will turn out. I have two seeds left and will not trim the next one at all, if I can help it, and will be using the complete line of Dutch Pro, instead of having to substitute for things that I could not afford when the grow first started. Any and all comments and criticisms are appreciated!
> 
> Thanks for looking and HAPPY GROWING!


I added 0 cal mag. I don't even think I added Epsom salts.


----------



## steff44 (Feb 1, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> I nominated you and @Lisa martinez in that thread. I don't have that great of luck at winning either. But I'm happy someone I nominated got those beans.


Cheers Honda ..


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 1, 2016)

Wow, 72 pages of good times. This was a fun thread to read through. My favorite part had to have been the guy that thought that don was growing in chocolate chip cookies! Omfg, i laughed so damn hard i scared my dog awake. The plant looks really good and it looks like theres only been a couple of people doing it outside, and outside it looks like it got some crazy colors on it! If the comparison giveaway is still going id love to get in on it if theres still beans available. Im running an auto now, my first one, and its doing really well so ive been looking into doing more of them....well and the name of it has alien in it


----------



## nomoresnow (Feb 1, 2016)

End of nine weeks and buds are starting to swell nicely, the 2 more indica phenos drink about twice the amount of the other two but all 4 seem really happy and healthy. The runt of the 4 suddenly grew about 5 inches in the last couple weeks and is now the tallest and bushiest of the bunch, from the growth of her flowers I think she is just a couple weeks behind even though they all sprouted at the same time.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Feb 1, 2016)

nomoresnow said:


> End of nine weeks and buds are starting to swell nicely, the 2 more indica phenos drink about twice the amount of the other two but all 4 seem really happy and healthy. The runt of the 4 suddenly grew about 5 inches in the last couple weeks and is now the tallest and bushiest of the bunch, from the growth of her flowers I think she is just a couple weeks behind even though they all sprouted at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 3599012 View attachment 3599013 View attachment 3599014 View attachment 3599015 View attachment 3599016


GREAT WORK !


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 1, 2016)

nomoresnow said:


> End of nine weeks and buds are starting to swell nicely, the 2 more indica phenos drink about twice the amount of the other two but all 4 seem really happy and healthy. The runt of the 4 suddenly grew about 5 inches in the last couple weeks and is now the tallest and bushiest of the bunch, from the growth of her flowers I think she is just a couple weeks behind even though they all sprouted at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 3599012 View attachment 3599013 View attachment 3599014 View attachment 3599015 View attachment 3599016


These look great. If there was a plus rep button still, id plus rep twice on those.


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 2, 2016)

steff44 said:


> It's been great seeing all different grows from around the globe! Round of Applause for Jack & The Vault ..Delivery,Germination all are 100% ( I bet there's some Asshole out there that will Disagree & Down to 99% lol.)... Having only a few attempts at growing this Strain just does it's thing!!


----------



## ricky1lung (Feb 2, 2016)

The groundhog says early spring.
I've already bought my supplies and mapped out a spot.

Can't wait for warm weather and sunshine.


----------



## cap master (Feb 2, 2016)

is it too late to be entered into this? ik its been like 5-6 months since posted. but I wana grow some quality.


----------



## Jack Vault (Feb 2, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> Wow, 72 pages of good times. This was a fun thread to read through. My favorite part had to have been the guy that thought that don was growing in chocolate chip cookies! Omfg, i laughed so damn hard i scared my dog awake. The plant looks really good and it looks like theres only been a couple of people doing it outside, and outside it looks like it got some crazy colors on it! If the comparison giveaway is still going id love to get in on it if theres still beans available. Im running an auto now, my first one, and its doing really well so ive been looking into doing more of them....well and the name of it has alien in it


Hi buddy, this comparative grow closed a couple of months ago.
But keep your eyes on this thread, as the next comparative grow will be starting in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Jack Vault (Feb 2, 2016)

nomoresnow said:


> End of nine weeks and buds are starting to swell nicely, the 2 more indica phenos drink about twice the amount of the other two but all 4 seem really happy and healthy. The runt of the 4 suddenly grew about 5 inches in the last couple weeks and is now the tallest and bushiest of the bunch, from the growth of her flowers I think she is just a couple weeks behind even though they all sprouted at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 3599012 View attachment 3599013 View attachment 3599014 View attachment 3599015 View attachment 3599016


Holy shoot!! That's one hell of a bud!


----------



## Jack Vault (Feb 2, 2016)

cap master said:


> is it too late to be entered into this? ik its been like 5-6 months since posted. but I wana grow some quality.


Hi buddy, see above; the next one will be very soon


----------



## cap master (Feb 2, 2016)

awesome will it be posted in this same thread?


----------



## Jack Vault (Feb 2, 2016)

cap master said:


> awesome will it be posted in this same thread?


It'll be announced on this thread - I'll announce it a few times to make sure no-one misses it.
Then we will be starting a new thread for the next Comparative.


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 2, 2016)

Heck ya! Looking forward to it! 
I gotta say, I'm not one to get too excited over autos since I have my go to strains and fav stashes. But....I really like the flavor and high of the aliens. I'm also really impressed with how the seeds I'm growing from that harvest are looking. Each is identical of the other and the plant they came from. I mixed my soil a little stronger this time to keep them green till the end this time. I'll get some pics up soon. Looks like a few are still in the early stages of this grow so I'll keep up. My other tent is ready for the next comparative. Can't wait!


----------



## cap master (Feb 2, 2016)

ok count me in already!! ill be waiting!


----------



## Jack Vault (Feb 2, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> Heck ya! Looking forward to it!
> I gotta say, I'm not one to get too excited over autos since I have my go to strains and fav stashes. But....I really like the flavor and high of the aliens. I'm also really impressed with how the seeds I'm growing from that harvest are looking. Each is identical of the other and the plant they came from. I mixed my soil a little stronger this time to keep them green till the end this time. I'll get some pics up soon. Looks like a few are still in the early stages of this grow so I'll keep up. My other tent is ready for the next comparative. Can't wait!


I've heard only great things about this strain 

For everyone's information: the next comparative will be a photo fem - it will be a great strain from Mephisto Genetics


----------



## cap master (Feb 2, 2016)

awesome cant wait never done autos anyways so this would be more my alley.


----------



## cap master (Feb 2, 2016)

lol anyone ever got that feeling ^ where u just took a huge bong rip cough your ass of then try not to hurl?


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 2, 2016)

Had that feeling, lol......and hurled. My durgamata X widow Cindy is pretty good at it


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 2, 2016)

cap master said:


> lol anyone ever got that feeling ^ where u just took a huge bong rip cough your ass of then try not to hurl?


Just almost threw up taking a dab haha


----------



## cap master (Feb 2, 2016)

lmao never dabbed been smoking since I was 12 always just rolled it on weed with a tooth pic never used one of those dab nails. iv hurled a couple times but seems with age I cant rip like I could in high school... those were the days


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 2, 2016)

Jack Vault said:


> Hi buddy, this comparative grow closed a couple of months ago.
> But keep your eyes on this thread, as the next comparative grow will be starting in the next couple of weeks


Will do, this adventure seemed like a lot of fun, i cant wait.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Feb 2, 2016)

Jack Vault said:


> I've heard only great things about this strain
> 
> For everyone's information: the next comparative will be a photo fem - it will be a great strain from Mephisto Genetics


Jack for president !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and the vault is the white house !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 2, 2016)

Jack Vault said:


> I've heard only great things about this strain
> 
> For everyone's information: the next comparative will be a photo fem - it will be a great strain from Mephisto Genetics


Mitch has got some fire in these packs.

I have been eyeballing some photos of his.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 2, 2016)

So just a quick update.

I got to scope out the tops and 2 are showing 80/20 cloudy/clear, no Amber. The other is more 50/50 cloudy/clear.

I'm running the lower bud through bubble bags and then I will press it out to rosin.

Depending on density, I'm looking at anywhere between 1/2lb and 3/4lb of nug, and 1oz-2oz of lower bud plus trim to run thru the bubble bags.


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 2, 2016)

That's a great harvest, HG. You'll love what your bags give you.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Feb 3, 2016)

Ok both of my plants are about 2 1/2 feet tall but thats about all the have in common. one is light green, smells of coffee grinds and coated in crystals the other one is a darker green with a purple hue, not so many crystals and smells of lemons, booth are in the same tent and were feed the same thing at the same time. Cant wait to see if there is a difference in how they taste (i am about to order a 5 pack of these) this one will be in all of my future grows. Again thanks Jack.


----------



## nomoresnow (Feb 3, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> Ok both of my plants are about 2 1/2 feet tall but thats about all the have in common. one is light green, smells of coffee grinds and coated in crystals the other one is a darker green with a purple hue, not so many crystals and smells of lemons, booth are in the same tent and were feed the same thing at the same time. Cant wait to see if there is a difference in how they taste (i am about to order a 5 pack of these) this one will be in all of my future grows. Again thanks Jack.


Super Frosty, nice work!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Feb 3, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> Ok both of my plants are about 2 1/2 feet tall but thats about all the have in common. one is light green, smells of coffee grinds and coated in crystals the other one is a darker green with a purple hue, not so many crystals and smells of lemons, booth are in the same tent and were feed the same thing at the same time. Cant wait to see if there is a difference in how they taste (i am about to order a 5 pack of these) this one will be in all of my future grows. Again thanks Jack. View attachment 3600032 View attachment 3600033


Wow it is hard to believe this was your first grow !!!!!! i am so proud of you !!!!!!!! wish i had that kind of luck/skill on my first grow (or second or third) you truly have the green thumb. cant wait to see how your next few grows turn out.


----------



## cap master (Feb 3, 2016)

yes very nice I'm on my third grow and still learning haven't produced nugs that beautiful


----------



## steff44 (Feb 3, 2016)

On my 3rd attempt as well..A few weeks to go yet


----------



## cap master (Feb 3, 2016)

I got 2 clones 12 bag seed from some dank I had and 54 old bag seed that I just germed have had the clones for a couple weeks seedlings aren't even a week yet and germs are yet to pop


----------



## cap master (Feb 3, 2016)

u have a journal steff?


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice job for your first grow, Lisa! My first indoor grow was so exciting seeing the buds begin to form and then mature. Then the best part, smoking what I grew. They look delicious!


----------



## steff44 (Feb 3, 2016)

cap master said:


> u have a journal steff?


No
Had them 12/12 for 5 weeks.Had pheno to finish hence the 12/12.Bumped Hours up slowly to 18/6...Mines are small about 15 inches.Post pics soon


----------



## steff44 (Feb 3, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> Nice job for your first grow, steff! My first indoor grow was so exciting seeing the buds begin to form and then mature. Then the best part, smoking what I grew. They look delicious!





twistedentities said:


> Nice job for your first grow, steff! My first indoor grow was so exciting seeing the buds begin to form and then mature. Then the best part, smoking what I grew. They look delicious!


Its the patience side of it I hate lol..Its amazing seeing a tiny seed turn into a thing of beauty!..I noticed that my own home grown is far superior to any I've bought off any dealer.Love ma new hobby just wished I had done it years ago!!


----------



## steff44 (Feb 3, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> Ok both of my plants are about 2 1/2 feet tall but thats about all the have in common. one is light green, smells of coffee grinds and coated in crystals the other one is a darker green with a purple hue, not so many crystals and smells of lemons, booth are in the same tent and were feed the same thing at the same time. Cant wait to see if there is a difference in how they taste (i am about to order a 5 pack of these) this one will be in all of my future grows. Again thanks Jack. View attachment 3600032 View attachment 3600033


Wow super frosty.Well done.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks ! I did a lot of research before i ever began. plus i grew up, and still live on a farm. We grow a bunch of different vegetables and have a couple of fruit trees. So i'm kinda use to growing things (Plus these seeds are just from great stock)


----------



## Lisa martinez (Feb 3, 2016)

steff44 said:


> Wow super frosty.Well done.


Thanks @steff44 you have given me a lot of encouragement.


----------



## mmjmon (Feb 3, 2016)

thewanderer718 said:


> View attachment 3586305 I know i am 3 1/2 months early but i just had to sample a bud and DAM this is some great tasting shit, smells heavenly the taste is complex earthy with a citrus after bite. I have a friend who came to visit from back home (Brooklyn NY) we hit the vaporizer and rolled one up. He claims its the best thing he has smoked in years, and kept asking me where he can get some. This is strong weed we were high for hours.


Wow.


----------



## steff44 (Feb 3, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> Thanks ! I did a lot of research before i ever began. plus i grew up, and still live on a farm. We grow a bunch of different vegetables and have a couple of fruit trees. So i'm kinda use to growing things (Plus these seeds are just from great stock)


I read the shit out the web before I tried. Bought a tent for small grow.180w led,carbon filter,osc fan exhaust duct & ma journey began (Never grew nothing in ma life).Ywh they all seem to be 100% germ rate.& seem to just do there thing


----------



## steff44 (Feb 3, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> Thanks @steff44 you have have given me a lot of encouragement.


Ours are around the same time regarding how many weeks..Farmer Martinez cool name for a grower lol


----------



## Lisa martinez (Feb 3, 2016)

steff44 said:


> Ours are around the same time regarding how many weeks..Farmer Martinez cool name for a grower lol


I was dumb this first time and did not keep a jurnal (but i will from now on) and yes i think we started about the same time.


----------



## cap master (Feb 3, 2016)

ill follow u guys next time just started my own if anyone wants to follow mine.


----------



## cap master (Feb 3, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/new-season-new-grow-cab-flouro.897257/page-3#post-12287666
that's my journal


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 3, 2016)

Lol, sorry, that first grow comment and smoking the results was directed at Lisa. But everyone here has had beautiful grows. This has been a lot of fun


----------



## steff44 (Feb 3, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> Lol, sorry, that first grow comment and smoking the results was directed at Lisa. But everyone here has had beautiful grows. This has been a lot of fun


Yeh I know lol


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 4, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> Ok both of my plants are about 2 1/2 feet tall but thats about all the have in common. one is light green, smells of coffee grinds and coated in crystals the other one is a darker green with a purple hue, not so many crystals and smells of lemons, booth are in the same tent and were feed the same thing at the same time. Cant wait to see if there is a difference in how they taste (i am about to order a 5 pack of these) this one will be in all of my future grows. Again thanks Jack. View attachment 3600032 View attachment 3600033


Looks like you could use it for sandpaper. They look incredible! I hope mine turn out as well as yours did.


----------



## steff44 (Feb 4, 2016)

Phones not that great at taking pics..


----------



## cap master (Feb 4, 2016)

looks delish steff


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 4, 2016)

Absolutely! They look great steff


----------



## nomoresnow (Feb 4, 2016)

steff44 said:


> Phones not that great at taking pics..View attachment 3601188 View attachment 3601189


Another beautiful looking grow, good job!


----------



## green217 (Feb 4, 2016)

steff44 said:


> Phones not that great at taking pics..View attachment 3601188 View attachment 3601189


Can't wait for May so I can pop mine. Rocking my T now. Hopefully I can get in on the next with a photo period plant. Im going to run my alien beans outside. Genetics look great, hopefully I can get some results simular to you. Great looking buds!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Feb 5, 2016)

steff44 said:


> Phones not that great at taking pics..View attachment 3601188 View attachment 3601189


Looking goooooood steff !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 7, 2016)

How do I go about getting my hands on these seeds? 25% thc is nice! I need to look more into this strain!

Found it! 

http://mitch386.wix.com/mitch1#!product-page/c136p/7d91a015-326d-ef73-d21f-102df20e27a6

Follow here
https://www.instagram.com/p/BAdFaDasVkP/
and can use promo code ig10 for a discount


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 7, 2016)

I just took these a little while ago. She is coming along very nicely, or at least better than I expected. I start "flushing" in about a month according to the Dutch Pro schedule. I noticed when I was taking pics that there was this _really _long strand of what looked like a spider web so I think I might have a "critter" of some sort but no obvious signs of pests. I think that if there is/was a "critter" that it probably didn't go far because the leaves are sooo sticky that I would get stuck to them. If you look at the reflections in the background you might be able to see the other side of the plant and notice just how many buds are all over this plant. Anyway, thanks for looking and if you see something that I should know about in these pics please let me know. Just over a month to go and I haven't killed it yet! YAY ME!!!


----------



## green217 (Feb 7, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> I just took these a little while ago. She is coming along very nicely, or at least better than I expected. I start "flushing" in about a month according to the Dutch Pro schedule. I noticed when I was taking pics that there was this _really _long strand of what looked like a spider web so I think I might have a "critter" of some sort but no obvious signs of pests. I think that if there is/was a "critter" that it probably didn't go far because the leaves are sooo sticky that I would get stuck to them. If you look at the reflections in the background you might be able to see the other side of the plant and notice just how many buds are all over this plant. Anyway, thanks for looking and if you see something that I should know about in these pics please let me know. Just over a month to go and I haven't killed it yet! YAY ME!!!


I'm a big hid man myself, but looks like you got a nice healthy plant there, how many watts total and when I say what I mean actual watts are you pulling with the CFL's over how many plants? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## nomoresnow (Feb 7, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> I just took these a little while ago. She is coming along very nicely, or at least better than I expected.


Looking great, Jeffrey Julian Demarco would be proud!


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 8, 2016)

green217 said:


> I'm a big hid man myself, but looks like you got a nice healthy plant there, how many watts total and when I say what I mean actual watts are you pulling with the CFL's over how many plants? If you don't mind me asking.


Not at all: there are six 55 watt biax or pll lights (aka 2G11)that surround the Tron on the inside and one 23 watt cfl, the one in the picture is a 2700k. During veg that bulb would be a 6500k. Thanks for looking.


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 8, 2016)

Oh, and one plant in the Tron now. The next grow I might do two at the same time, but still contemplating it.


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 8, 2016)

nomoresnow said:


> Looking great, Jeffrey Julian Demarco would be proud!


That's quite a shot for my self-confidence on this my inaugural Tron grow. Thanks!


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 8, 2016)

green217 said:


> I'm a big hid man myself, but looks like you got a nice healthy plant there, how many watts total and when I say what I mean actual watts are you pulling with the CFL's over how many plants? If you don't mind me asking.


I am still debating whether or not to convert over to HID. I know that you can do a lot more with HIDs than you can with a Tron but I am really intimidated by the possible electric bill during flowering. The jury is still out on whether or not we will convert over. If we get decent results out of our Tron then we keep it, if this grow is unsatisfactory then I might have no choice but to covert over. A $500.00 electric bill is simply out of our budget range at present.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 8, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> I am still debating whether or not to convert over to HID. I know that you can do a lot more with HIDs than you can with a Tron but I am really intimidated by the possible electric bill during flowering. The jury is still out on whether or not we will convert over. If we get decent results out of our Tron then we keep it, if this grow is unsatisfactory then I might have no choice but to covert over. A $500.00 electric bill is simply out of our budget range at present.



My trashcan with fluoro uses the same amount of wattage as my CMH. A watt is a watt.

How many watts are you using now?

Think about watts/sf, how much area can you cover with that wattage, and why will your return be. Most likely, you'll be getting HID if you think in these terms...


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 8, 2016)

Day 83


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 8, 2016)

That's a lower bud that is as big as a 1lt bottle. Crazy.


----------



## steff44 (Feb 8, 2016)

Looking Awesome! !!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes i agree GREAT JOB !!!!!!!


----------



## cap master (Feb 8, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> I just took these a little while ago. She is coming along very nicely, or at least better than I expected. I start "flushing" in about a month according to the Dutch Pro schedule. I noticed when I was taking pics that there was this _really _long strand of what looked like a spider web so I think I might have a "critter" of some sort but no obvious signs of pests. I think that if there is/was a "critter" that it probably didn't go far because the leaves are sooo sticky that I would get stuck to them. If you look at the reflections in the background you might be able to see the other side of the plant and notice just how many buds are all over this plant. Anyway, thanks for looking and if you see something that I should know about in these pics please let me know. Just over a month to go and I haven't killed it yet! YAY ME!!!


looks good for a cfl grow a lot better than my clf grow did


----------



## cap master (Feb 8, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Day 83
> View attachment 3603981 View attachment 3603982


looks yummy!!!


----------



## green217 (Feb 8, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> I am still debating whether or not to convert over to HID. I know that you can do a lot more with HIDs than you can with a Tron but I am really intimidated by the possible electric bill during flowering. The jury is still out on whether or not we will convert over. If we get decent results out of our Tron then we keep it, if this grow is unsatisfactory then I might have no choice but to covert over. A $500.00 electric bill is simply out of our budget range at present.


I run a 600w 24/7 and a 1000w 12/12 everyday. no more than 150 extra in power in the winter. It produces a lot of bud though. It is much cheaper to grow it than buying it. Just get a 600w. Get some photo seeds so you can save on power and run them 18/6 at veg and 12/12 in flower. It all depends on your location/elcetric rate though. But one 600 or even a 400 would be great for just you and your ole lady. You wouldn't even need to grow all the time, once you get some decent yields.


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 9, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> My trashcan with fluoro uses the same amount of wattage as my CMH. A watt is a watt.
> 
> How many watts are you using now?
> 
> Think about watts/sf, how much area can you cover with that wattage, and why will your return be. Most likely, you'll be getting HID if you think in these terms...


6 bulbs at 55 watts a piece is 330 watts plus a 23 watt bulb is 353 watts to cover a little more than one square foot.


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 9, 2016)

Yeah, we probably wouldn't go 600; maybe 250 to veg and 400 to flower with a photo. You are right, it may not be as expensive as I think. But it would really suck if we opened our electric bill and had a really high bill. I know a guy that lives just outside of Austin that has a little shed in his backyard that he grows in. I think that he runs several 400 lights that have ballasts built into the lights and he claims that his "growing shed" only pulls an additional $20.00 per month. I find that pretty hard to believe but that is what he claims. Like I said we are still kicking this around. Just curious though, if we did covert over to HID, what ballast/bulb combination would you recommend? It would be nice to use just one bulb throughout the entire grow, from veg to flush, but I am not sure if something like that exists. Back in my day, just after the Earth cooled, if seemed like you had no choice but to switch out bulbs from MH to HPS. Today, I am sure that growing is a completely different ballgame. Thanks for your advice and sharing your knowledge.


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 9, 2016)

cap master said:


> looks good for a cfl grow a lot better than my clf grow did


Thanks Cap Master!


----------



## steff44 (Feb 9, 2016)

My other Alien-About 3 weeks behind the other 1..Kinda small


----------



## steff44 (Feb 9, 2016)

Picture looks Freaky!!Under LED...


----------



## green217 (Feb 9, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> Yeah, we probably wouldn't go 600; maybe 250 to veg and 400 to flower with a photo. You are right, it may not be as expensive as I think. But it would really suck if we opened our electric bill and had a really high bill. I know a guy that lives just outside of Austin that has a little shed in his backyard that he grows in. I think that he runs several 400 lights that have ballasts built into the lights and he claims that his "growing shed" only pulls an additional $20.00 per month. I find that pretty hard to believe but that is what he claims. Like I said we are still kicking this around. Just curious though, if we did covert over to HID, what ballast/bulb combination would you recommend? It would be nice to use just one bulb throughout the entire grow, from veg to flush, but I am not sure if something like that exists. Back in my day, just after the Earth cooled, if seemed like you had no choice but to switch out bulbs from MH to HPS. Today, I am sure that growing is a completely different ballgame. Thanks for your advice and sharing your knowledge.


There r some newish bulbs calley cmh. They r supposed to kick ass, but they r more expensive than hid lighting. I started with an Ipower 1000w kit. Came with a cheap air cooled hood, hangers, ballist, and a timer a MH aND HPS bulb. I believe it was a little over $200. Some will say MH all the way others would say HPS. I would go with HPS. 
I say get a cheap kit off amazon, or keep an eye on CL for a deal.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Feb 10, 2016)

This is the plant that had its stem and half the branches on one side broken by a fallen light, its the smaller of the two plants, I just chopped the main cola down but will give the bottom buds a little more time. i cannot believe the wet weight !!! (I really did this) i know my trimming job sucks but i will get better.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Feb 10, 2016)

Wow


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 10, 2016)

green217 said:


> There r some newish bulbs calley cmh. They r supposed to kick ass, but they r more expensive than hid lighting. I started with an Ipower 1000w kit. Came with a cheap air cooled hood, hangers, ballist, and a timer a MH aND HPS bulb. I believe it was a little over $200. Some will say MH all the way others would say HPS. I would go with HPS.
> I say get a cheap kit off amazon, or keep an eye on CL for a deal.


I've had my eye on this for awhile: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/400-watt-400w-HID-Dimmable-Ballast-Switchable-HPS-MH-Bulb-Silent-Ballast-/121094243525. 

I have never heard of this ballast and I think that I may have run across some reviews that said that it wasn't the best but it does work. For the money, and on paper, it looks like it may be a pretty decent deal, but I really don't know. Like I said before, if it wasn't for the possibility of getting a astronomical electric bill I would take the plunge and invest in a good ballast and start growing that way. Once our inaugural Tron grow is finished I think that we can make a better decision. 

Through internet research, I have concluded that Lumetek seems to be a industry favorite. Hydrofarm's Phantom comes up as one of the best ballasts out there. I had a shop guy/owner swear by Quantum because of price and reliability. Concerning Quantum, I have found them on Ebay frequently for around $60.00 shipped which I thought was an awesome deal. But again, just not ready to convert until I know what the Tron can do for us.


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 10, 2016)

green217 said:


> There r some newish bulbs calley cmh. They r supposed to kick ass, but they r more expensive than hid lighting. I started with an Ipower 1000w kit. Came with a cheap air cooled hood, hangers, ballist, and a timer a MH aND HPS bulb. I believe it was a little over $200. Some will say MH all the way others would say HPS. I would go with HPS.
> I say get a cheap kit off amazon, or keep an eye on CL for a deal.


Yeah, I've read good things about ceramic metal halide bulbs too. I think the article said something like they are a cross between HID and fluorescent in that they have the power of HID but produce a great growing spectrum for plants. IPower seems to be all over Ebay for a very reasonable price. Cheech and Chong, as well as High Times, rated Apollo as the best bang for your buck in that they are cheap, come with all the stuff that you need and readily available so you can replace the kit if you had to for very little money; relatively.


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 10, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> This is the plant that had its stem and half the branches on one side broken by a fallen light, its the smaller of the two plants, I just chopped the main cola down but will give the bottom buds a little more time. i cannot believe the wet weight !!! (I really did this) i know my trimming job sucks but i will get better.View attachment 3605110


I'm confused. What's wrong with your trimming job? Looks fine to me. How else would you have done it?


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm happy with my 600w ipower kit, they can be had in 400w for about $125 ( that's my next purchase for veg tent  ). I do have to say CMH does look really good though, 1 bulb start to finish and 315w at the wall that will hang with 600w HPS from what I've heard.

It seems like the 400w HID would make a lot of sense for you, it's barely any more power than you use now and easily does a 2' x 2' footprint, so you would have a lot more production space.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 10, 2016)

I paid about $120 for my 600 watt MH/HPS complete setup made by iPower and shes working perfect.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 10, 2016)

I have a ipower ballast for this grow.


----------



## steff44 (Feb 10, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> This is the plant that had its stem and half the branches on one side broken by a fallen light, its the smaller of the two plants, I just chopped the main cola down but will give the bottom buds a little more time. i cannot believe the wet weight !!! (I really did this) i know my trimming job sucks but i will get better.View attachment 3605110





Lisa martinez said:


> WowView attachment 3605111


Hmm looking gooood!..Can't wait to try mine in a week or 2..Patience I a Virtue they say .I say it's a pain in the Ass! Lol


----------



## steff44 (Feb 10, 2016)

Weed & a few Ella Fitzgerald tunes to Dream a little Dream of Me.Lol..Or You Singing to your Weed ("I get a Kick out You"... She's a Legend


----------



## thewanderer718 (Feb 11, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> WowView attachment 3605111


Awesome job lisa !!!!!! weed, and ella on vinyl !!!!!!!! Great combo !!!!!! the trimming will get better the more you do it but it looks just fine to me.


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 11, 2016)

I didn't realize how popular Ipower is. I thought Lumatek was the standard; but it makes sense, Ipower is one of the cheapest too. Anybody have any experience with a Phantom?


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 12, 2016)

mine are the cheapo sunlight econo ballasts. They've run non stop for almost 8 years. Once I can walk again, I'll be able to finish my new shed and fire up my new equipment. For the money, the econo systems more than paid for themselves.


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 13, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> mine are the cheapo sunlight econo ballasts. They've run non stop for almost 8 years. Once I can walk again, I'll be able to finish my new shed and fire up my new equipment. For the money, the econo systems more than paid for themselves.


Do you mean the lights that have the ballast built into the light as one unit or do you mean "cheapo" remote ballast? I have seen the lights that have the ballasts built into them in action; looks pretty iffy to me. Just my own opinion though.


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 13, 2016)

They are remote. I had looked at the ones you're talking about. Yeah they are pretty janky lookin lol


----------



## resinhead (Feb 13, 2016)

This is my autoflower patch in the veg tent.
The alien triangles all look better than the black cream autos. Today I flicked my tranny alien triangle a few times and watched the pollen fly.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 13, 2016)

They look good guys.

Jack, I'm in on the next one. Timing is perfect.


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 14, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> They are remote. I had looked at the ones you're talking about. Yeah they are pretty janky lookin lol


Oh hey Twisted, I hope all is better for you! I must have missed something; I wasn't aware that you had an accident/can't walk for some reason. I hope you recover well very soon!


----------



## steff44 (Feb 15, 2016)

Reckon another week or 2.Whatt yous think.Cheers in advance for any advise.


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 15, 2016)

steff44 said:


> Reckon another week or 2.Whatt yous think.Cheers in advance for any advise.


Sorry Steff44, I really don't know. But if you will do me a favor and post a pic that is taken immediately before you harvest I would really appreciate it as I am still learning how to do this and would really like to know what your plant looks like before you harvest so I have a benchmark to follow. Thanks in advance and, oh btw, the plant looks awesome!


----------



## steff44 (Feb 15, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> Sorry Steff44, I really don't know. But if you will do me a favor and post a pic that is taken immediately before you harvest I would really appreciate it as I am still learning how to do this and would really like to know what your plant looks like before you harvest so I have a benchmark to follow. Thanks in advance and, oh btw, the plant looks awesome!


Yeh will do


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 15, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> Oh hey Twisted, I hope all is better for you! I must have missed something; I wasn't aware that you had an accident/can't walk for some reason. I hope you recover well very soon!


I blew disks and shattered 3 vertebrae. Two surgeries later and not much better


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 16, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> I blew disks and shattered 3 vertebrae. Two surgeries later and not much better


ooo-wee! Man that really sucks! I am sorry to hear/read about that. I have learned the hard way that surgery really doesn't do much. In fact, there is an actual condition (I forget the name of it) but it basically means that whatever doctors did in the surgery room was the wrong thing to do and then the patient never walks again. I doubt very seriously if this will happen to you, but there is a clinical name for " The surgeon screwed up and did permanent damage." Did they implant the artificial vertebrates/disks? I was born with Spina-Bifida, so I have a pretty good idea of what you must feel like. Feel free to im/pm/send me a conversation if I can help out somehow. I wish you the best!


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 16, 2016)

steff44 said:


> Yeh will do


Ok, cool! Thanks Steff44! I will keep an eye out for your pics.


----------



## steff44 (Feb 16, 2016)

2day old.It amazes me how that little baby turns into something wonderful. The first week or2 is boring tho lol.


----------



## steff44 (Feb 16, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> ooo-wee! Man that really sucks! I am sorry to hear/read about that. I have learned the hard way that surgery really doesn't do much. In fact, there is an actual condition (I forget the name of it) but it basically means that whatever doctors did in the surgery room was the wrong thing to do and then the patient never walks again. I doubt very seriously if this will happen to you, but there is a clinical name for " The surgeon screwed up and did permanent damage." Did they implant the artificial vertebrates/disks? I was born with Spina-Bifida, so I have a pretty good idea of what you must feel like. Feel free to im/pm/send me a conversation if I can help out somehow. I wish you the best!


Sorry to hear about you both with bad ailments.MJ is far superiour to any pills for helping with pain management(in my opinion).I have a neurological ailment down left side of body,bother with back pelvis knees(Falling apart lol).Im currently on about 16 pills a day for numerous ailments.I also go into Hosp every 6 weeks & get a Ketamin Infusion (Takes about 4 hours)The infusions helps for around 3 weeks with nerve pain but sadly returns with a vengence.Its worth having a look into infusions to see if it could help your pain management.Good Luck


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 16, 2016)

steff44 said:


> Sorry to hear about you both with bad ailments.MJ is far superiour to any pills for helping with pain management(in my opinion).I have a neurological ailment down left side of body,bother with back pelvis knees(Falling apart lol).Im currently on about 16 pills a day for numerous ailments.I also go into Hosp every 6 weeks & get a Ketamin Infusion (Takes about 4 hours)The infusions helps for around 3 weeks with nerve pain but sadly returns with a vengence.Its worth having a look into infusions to see if it could help your pain management.Good Luck


Agreed; infusions do help. I wish I had thought of that. My wife has to have Turadrol (?) injections in her back every so often.


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 16, 2016)

Any advice on harvesting and drying? I have read zillions of articles and posts and it seems that there are as many growers as there are techniques. I am considering cutting her at the base and drying the entire plant at the same time. Does that sound realistic? A few days before I cut her down I am also considering cutting all of the fan leaves off and leaving just the buds and sugar leaves, but I really don't know at this point, I HAVE NEVER MADE IT TO THIS STAGE SUCCESSFULLY BEFORE! Thanks again Jack and The Vault for making this a successful grow!


----------



## green217 (Feb 16, 2016)

resinhead said:


> This is my autoflower patch in the veg tent.View attachment 3607752
> The alien triangles all look better than the black cream autos. Today I flicked my tranny alien triangle a few times and watched the pollen fly.View attachment 3607754


I am a newbie to autos, I imagine u r doing this to make some auto beans? Did u force it to produce the pollen, or is it genetic hermaphrodite?


----------



## green217 (Feb 16, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> Any advice on harvesting and drying? I have read zillions of articles and posts and it seems that there are as many growers as there are techniques. I am considering cutting her at the base and drying the entire plant at the same time. Does that sound realistic? A few days before I cut her down I am also considering cutting all of the fan leaves off and leaving just the buds and sugar leaves, but I really don't know at this point, I HAVE NEVER MADE IT TO THIS STAGE SUCCESSFULLY BEFORE! Thanks again Jack and The Vault for making this a successful grow!


Depends on the climate you are drying them out in. Humidity levels, air flow etc are all variables in harvesting. I have done it many ways. You can "wet trim" and they will dry out the fastest. This is when you remove everything, fan leaves and sugar leaves. Only thing you have is buds on a stalk. The slowest way, but some will say it brings out the flavor is to cut it at the base and hang with fan leaves and everything attached. You can do it how ever you want, I would just make sure they don't dry out to fast, to fast to me being anything less than 3 days. Check out the harvesting section, it gets in more detail about jarring and burping your jars so u don't end up with mold in your jar. That would ruin the bud in that jar. Not to much to it, I'm sure u will be good!
The more trim off of it while wet, the faster it will dry.


----------



## steff44 (Feb 16, 2016)

Well done.My 1st grow I was like a kid at Xmas!!.I usually take off fan leaves,& any leafs that are useless.Chop off cola & the biggest branches & hang to dry for a few days.When the stem snaps when bend it I then cut of sugar leaves trim & cut buds & store in jars.I open jars for 30 min few times a day.Works for me.Each to there own.No doubt many options.As for the thrics I was gave advise from a Rollitup Member to buy a small scope think it's 60x100 led.Loads online & cheap.I view thru the scope & if milky with a few amber I Chop..Or wait for lots of amber for a full body couchlock stone lol...I just read the shit out the web for few months & decided to finally try..Enjoy your well earned efforts.I'm loving my new hobby!! PS Homegrown is far better quality compared to dealers.& all the more enjoyable since you made it!!


----------



## resinhead (Feb 16, 2016)

green217 said:


> I am a newbie to autos, I imagine u r doing this to make some auto beans? Did u force it to produce the pollen, or is it genetic hermaphrodite?


Yeah, I'm trying to make auto beans. I used collodial silver to get male flowers . Hopefully the pollen is viable. It will be interesting to see what percentage of the seeds carry the auto flowering trait!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Feb 17, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> Any advice on harvesting and drying? I have read zillions of articles and posts and it seems that there are as many growers as there are techniques. I am considering cutting her at the base and drying the entire plant at the same time. Does that sound realistic? A few days before I cut her down I am also considering cutting all of the fan leaves off and leaving just the buds and sugar leaves, but I really don't know at this point, I HAVE NEVER MADE IT TO THIS STAGE SUCCESSFULLY BEFORE! Thanks again Jack and The Vault for making this a successful grow!


I find the best for me and most user/trimmer friendly is to chop all of your branches from the main stalk then clip your top leaving about 12" of bare stalk to hang with. Hanging and trimming an entire plant is a pain in the ass imo. I'm left with a row of branches all about 12"-24". I wet trim the large fans and any smaller fans as well as any foliage with a petiole that I can see gets a snip. I dry in a 2'x4'x8' closet. Buds are consistent drying at around 4-6 days. Then into jars following the standard checking/burping timeline and your good to go. The problem with drying and curing is that 1. Your environment will cause the most variability in your times. My RH maybe 65% yours maybe 20% that could spied your dry up by 1-1.5 days or vice versa. I use my closet whereas you may use a 150sq/ft room with tons of ventilation etc etc. It's really just keeping your eye on the buds from start till finish until your confidence is up and it's not even a worry anymore lol.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Feb 17, 2016)

I forgot to mention I dry trim any sugar leaves right before jarring after a final dryness check.


----------



## Jack Vault (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi guys, apologies on the slight delay, but I have now launched the new Comparative Grow 

Please see the new thread here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-vault-comparative-grow-in-association-with-mephisto-genetics-heisenberg-special-autos.899759/


----------



## steff44 (Feb 17, 2016)

You guys are great.Them Aliens pack a punch.Sampled a bud last night.My Patience paid off as there top notch!!Cheers again Jack& The Vault..


----------



## Jack Vault (Feb 18, 2016)

steff44 said:


> You guys are great.Them Aliens pack a punch.Sampled a bud last night.My Patience paid off as there top notch!!Cheers again Jack& The Vault..


You're very welcome buddy


----------



## DG1959 (Feb 18, 2016)

Check out the purples in my Alien X Triangle... smells like lemon.... LOVE this plant! If you don't have this in your collection you should.


----------



## DG1959 (Feb 18, 2016)

This is a little bud I stole to sample her... entire plant turned a deep deep purple. My temps got down to 55F in the dark period. Bet that did it because my moneymaker is doing the same.... cool, got to remember this.


----------



## green217 (Feb 18, 2016)

resinhead said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to make auto beans. I used collodial silver to get male flowers . Hopefully the pollen is viable. It will be interesting to see what percentage of the seeds carry the auto flowering trait!


Sounds like you should have some auto seeds to me. that's a relief to being I've heard of no herm issues so far reading this thread. I have yet to pop my beans yet for the comparison. I am going to give it a go outdoors as soon as spring is here. Don't know a lot of about breeding but that should carry the auto trait i would think. Great work man! Did you make the silver? or did u order some? If you ordered it what was the name of it? Sorry for all the questions but I may try this myself. Just wanna make sure I order some stuff that is effective at producing male flowers on female plants, and yours turned hermie nicely. All those pollen sacks gotta have some viable stufff in there, probably all of it. Great work!


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 19, 2016)

green217 said:


> Depends on the climate you are drying them out in. Humidity levels, air flow etc are all variables in harvesting. I have done it many ways. You can "wet trim" and they will dry out the fastest. This is when you remove everything, fan leaves and sugar leaves. Only thing you have is buds on a stalk. The slowest way, but some will say it brings out the flavor is to cut it at the base and hang with fan leaves and everything attached. You can do it how ever you want, I would just make sure they don't dry out to fast, to fast to me being anything less than 3 days. Check out the harvesting section, it gets in more detail about jarring and burping your jars so u don't end up with mold in your jar. That would ruin the bud in that jar. Not to much to it, I'm sure u will be good!
> The more trim off of it while wet, the faster it will dry.


Awesome! Thanks for the great advice and tip! I will try to remember what you said to do; but don't be surprised if I ask you again as I am a couple of weeks out, I think, from flushing.


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 19, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I find the best for me and most user/trimmer friendly is to chop all of your branches from the main stalk then clip your top leaving about 12" of bare stalk to hang with. Hanging and trimming an entire plant is a pain in the ass imo. I'm left with a row of branches all about 12"-24". I wet trim the large fans and any smaller fans as well as any foliage with a petiole that I can see gets a snip. I dry in a 2'x4'x8' closet. Buds are consistent drying at around 4-6 days. Then into jars following the standard checking/burping timeline and your good to go. The problem with drying and curing is that 1. Your environment will cause the most variability in your times. My RH maybe 65% yours maybe 20% that could spied your dry up by 1-1.5 days or vice versa. I use my closet whereas you may use a 150sq/ft room with tons of ventilation etc etc. It's really just keeping your eye on the buds from start till finish until your confidence is up and it's not even a worry anymore lol.


Thanks again for your awesome advice! You have really helped me out throughout this grow and I really appreciate everything that you have offered. I will try to keep what you have recommended in the back of my head until it is time to utilize your advice, but don't be surprised if I ask you again as 1.) I have a really bad memory and 2.) If memory serves, I have a week left before I flush and then harvest and I will probably forget what you said. I will review the harvesting section on this site for reference. Thanks again for your time and advice! I will look for you on the next comparative grow; hopefully you will be there!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Feb 19, 2016)

@UniDragon no problem whatsoever!! We all learn together which causes us to find better ways to grow our favourite plant! Everyone gets better buds if we all share knowledge and help each other out! I m here for anyone any time if ever needed! Here's a pic of my Rhubarb Pie @60days
(Platinum Cherry Pie {Bhomb Fam cut}X Blue Lime Pie {SinCity Seeds})
  These have been run in a room that hits 45°F-60°F. Lol they're some stormtroopers!!


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 19, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> @UniDragon no problem whatsoever!! We all learn together which causes us to find better ways to grow our favourite plant! Everyone gets better buds if we all share knowledge and help each other out! I m here for anyone any time if ever needed! Here's a pic of my Rhubarb Pie @60days
> (Platinum Cherry Pie {Bhomb Fam cut}X Blue Lime Pie {SinCity Seeds})
> View attachment 3611739 View attachment 3611740 These have been run in a room that hits 45°F-60°F. Lol they're some stormtroopers!!


Hey man where did you get that rhubarb pie? Clone only? Looks bomb!! 

I'll be running my alien X triangle autos outdoors this season. My indoor plans got messed up so they will be outdoor girls!


----------



## nomoresnow (Feb 19, 2016)

81 days and really looking ripe, colas are real fat and seem to have taken on a darker hue. I even saw a couple amber trichs on one of the plants when I took them outside to stretch their legs today. I must say I really like these plants, they are crazy sturdy and have very dense buds not to mention large colas for such small plants (my largest is about 53cm). All I did was set the timers, water them and they turned out great I think. Props to Jack, George & Mephisto!

I'll report more after the chop.


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 19, 2016)

Bud and plant shots look great! You'll love the cured smoke.


----------



## mmjmon (Feb 19, 2016)

I just popped 1 more.


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 19, 2016)

I keep forgetting to get pics of the 5 from seeds from the alien buds. I think I'm at 35 days. They showed hairs at 28 days. 4 are short and bushy, one is just short lol.


----------



## resinhead (Feb 19, 2016)

DG1959 said:


> Check out the purples in my Alien X Triangle... smells like lemon.... LOVE this plant! If you don't have this in your collection you should.View attachment 3611169


Mine smell like lemon too!


----------



## steff44 (Feb 19, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> Sorry Steff44, I really don't know. But if you will do me a favor and post a pic that is taken immediately before you harvest I would really appreciate it as I am still learning how to do this and would really like to know what your plant looks like before you harvest so I have a benchmark to follow. Thanks in advance and, oh btw, the plant looks awesome!


Just cut some bigger buds off & left lower branches..Stinks & loaded with trichs.Good luck with your grow Pete & the magic dragon.lol


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Feb 19, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Hey man where did you get that rhubarb pie? Clone only? Looks bomb!!
> 
> I'll be running my alien X triangle autos outdoors this season. My indoor plans got messed up so they will be outdoor girls!


It was created by an associate of Sin's. Same genetic pool sin draws from. Def fire!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Feb 20, 2016)

nomoresnow said:


> 81 days and really looking ripe, colas are real fat and seem to have taken on a darker hue. I even saw a couple amber trichs on one of the plants when I took them outside to stretch their legs today. I must say I really like these plants, they are crazy sturdy and have very dense buds not to mention large colas for such small plants (my largest is about 53cm). All I did was set the timers, water them and they turned out great I think. Props to Jack, George & Mephisto!
> 
> I'll report more after the chop.
> 
> View attachment 3612002 View attachment 3612003 View attachment 3612004 View attachment 3612005 View attachment 3612006


Looks great !!!!!! i just smoked a bowl of my one month cured bud. VERY NICE !!!!!!!!


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 20, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> @UniDragon no problem whatsoever!! We all learn together which causes us to find better ways to grow our favourite plant! Everyone gets better buds if we all share knowledge and help each other out! I m here for anyone any time if ever needed! Here's a pic of my Rhubarb Pie @60days
> (Platinum Cherry Pie {Bhomb Fam cut}X Blue Lime Pie {SinCity Seeds})
> View attachment 3611739 View attachment 3611740 These have been run in a room that hits 45°F-60°F. Lol they're some stormtroopers!!


Those are fascinating! You should send those pics to High Time, 420 Magazine and Skunk Magazine! I bet you would get royalties from the pics. That has got to be one of the prettiest plants I have ever seen. The colors are incredible!


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 21, 2016)

I dont know what day lol i forgot ..


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Feb 21, 2016)

DG1959 said:


> This is a little bud I stole to sample her... entire plant turned a deep deep purple. My temps got down to 55F in the dark period. Bet that did it because my moneymaker is doing the same.... cool, got to remember this.


Although it makes em pretty. Your still slowing the metabolism and photosynthetic energy transfer within your plants. You'd be better off finding a strain that purps genetically buddy! My room hit 40°F lights off for a few weeks and my yields are down probably 40-50% !! You'll end up with all the pros and none of the cons if your enviros are dialed up.


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 22, 2016)

For those who have already harvested this strain, did you find that they droop when they are finished or did you just check the trics and harvest them based on the color of the trics?


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 22, 2016)

Yours like they are close to mine, traxx. I'm around 40 days. The seeds from the alien seem to be about 10 days slower than the originals from mephisto.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 22, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> Yours like they are close to mine, traxx. I'm around 40 days. The seeds from the alien seem to be about 10 days slower than the originals from mephisto.


Ohh i see thats weird lol mine over two ft lol


----------



## steff44 (Feb 22, 2016)

1 of mine was only 14 inches.


----------



## steff44 (Feb 22, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> For those who have already harvested this strain, did you find that they droop when they are finished or did you just check the trics and harvest them based on the color of the trics?


I just waited on milky with few amber Trics


----------



## thewanderer718 (Feb 23, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> For those who have already harvested this strain, did you find that they droop when they are finished or did you just check the trics and harvest them based on the color of the trics?


I harvested according to the tric color. (but i always do)


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 23, 2016)

steff44 said:


> I just waited on milky with few amber Trics


Cool thanks!


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 23, 2016)

thewanderer718 said:


> I harvested according to the tric color. (but i always do)


That's cool, thanks!


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 23, 2016)

Here are some pics that I took earlier to Ripley; maybe an hour ago. This is the final week of nutes, according to the Dutch Pro schedule, and then next week we start flushing. I plan on flushing with molasses water and then coating the cuts stems with honey as they dry. A master grower outside of Austin taught me that if you apply honey to the cuts of the stems just before you hang them to dry then the honey will seep into the plant and serve as a sweetener. He proved his point by loading a bowl of Hash plant that was heavenly...omg! It still rates to this day as one of the best bowls that I have ever smoked. Anyway, any advice or criticisms would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks for looking and catch up with the rest of you on the flip!


----------



## steff44 (Feb 23, 2016)

I would go about another 3 weeks but that's just my opinion..


----------



## UniDragon (Feb 24, 2016)

steff44 said:


> I would go about another 3 weeks but that's just my opinion..


Steff44, if you are "talking" to me about the 3 weeks, I will probably go the 3 weeks beyond when the pics were taken, yes. I am tentatively planning on finishing the current week of nutes and then flushing beyond that point with molasses water. Once the schedule is complete I have either used just straight water or in this case I am going to be using molasses water to finish her up and monitor the trics once she is in full flushing stage beyond the first few days of flushing. I am just amazed that I have made it to this point, but then again I think that she comes from foolproof genetics too so that really helps. I'll post more pics and get opinions as she develops.

Thanks for looking and offering your advice! I really appreciate it Steff44!


----------



## steff44 (Feb 24, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> Steff44, if you are "talking" to me about the 3 weeks, I will probably go the 3 weeks beyond when the pics were taken, yes. I am tentatively planning on finishing the current week of nutes and then flushing beyond that point with molasses water. Once the schedule is complete I have either used just straight water or in this case I am going to be using molasses water to finish her up and monitor the trics once she is in full flushing stage beyond the first few days of flushing. I am just amazed that I have made it to this point, but then again I think that she comes from foolproof genetics too so that really helps. I'll post more pics and get opinions as she develops.
> 
> Thanks for looking and offering your advice! I really appreciate it Steff44!


No probs..I grow in bio biz soil & don't flush.I just let it dry out the final 5 days ...I just add 2 or 3 weeks extra to what the estimated harvest time is supposed to be...Happy for you on your first attempt..I was expecting to fu#k up on my first grow last year but after lots of reading & advice from Rollitup members (Plus loads of patience!)I eventually got there in the end lol..This my 4th grow(only small set up & grow 2 at a time in tent under LED..


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 25, 2016)

Slow going atm. Smell real nice. Wish I could get better pics but I cant figure out how to get rid of the lines


----------



## steff44 (Feb 25, 2016)

What strains that Axl?


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 25, 2016)

Yes. I found a couple seeds in a few buds so I figured I'd see how they came out.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Feb 26, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> Yes. I found a couple seeds in a few buds so I figured I'd see how they came out.


Super Nice


----------



## nomoresnow (Feb 26, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> Wish I could get better pics but I cant figure out how to get rid of the lines


Not positive but pretty sure the lines are from your HID light messing with your digital camera, try waiting until the light goes off and then bring in a regular lamp or bare bulb to take some pics. That way it won't disrupt your light schedule. Plant looks good by the way.


----------



## resinhead (Feb 26, 2016)

green217 said:


> Sounds like you should have some auto seeds to me. that's a relief to being I've heard of no herm issues so far reading this thread. I have yet to pop my beans yet for the comparison. I am going to give it a go outdoors as soon as spring is here. Don't know a lot of about breeding but that should carry the auto trait i would think. Great work man! Did you make the silver? or did u order some? If you ordered it what was the name of it? Sorry for all the questions but I may try this myself. Just wanna make sure I order some stuff that is effective at producing male flowers on female plants, and yours turned hermie nicely. All those pollen sacks gotta have some viable stufff in there, probably all of it. Great work!


Tiresias mist.


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 26, 2016)

nomoresnow said:


> Not positive but pretty sure the lines are from your HID light messing with your digital camera, try waiting until the light goes off and then bring in a regular lamp or bare bulb to take some pics. That way it won't disrupt your light schedule. Plant looks good by the way.


It would work if my lights went off. 24 hr schedule. I'll just pull them out of the tent for pics next time


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 26, 2016)

So, I haven't even updated my journal. Oh well.

Last plant is about to come down at 100+ days. She's the biggest most heavy yielder. 

Other plants where taken at 90 days. Total between those 2 plants was 4 ounces. 


The higher is super heady. I fell it in my eyes and makes my forhead sweat along with the headband effect. 

This last plant is the most sativa of the 3. Longer flower but it was the best pheno I must say. It started out more leggy than her sisters but he is definitely a fatty. She has buckled under her own weight.

Shifty pic


----------



## steff44 (Feb 26, 2016)

1 week of curing AXL..Tried some & have been tuned into Hannibal Box set & Dexter...Coffee citrus earthy kinda smell.Smooth Tasting,Relaxing,After a few I was wasted lol.Kinda lingering stone but 100% thumbs up from me!!.Thanks once again The Vault,Jack & George Oh & Rollitup) Really glad I came across this site over 1 year ago.Have a nice weekend folks..


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 26, 2016)

Sounds awesome Honda! 100 days....wow! You say shitty pic but I say tasty looking!


----------



## nomoresnow (Feb 29, 2016)

Harvested all 4 of my plants this morning which put them at 91 days from sprout. Smoking the scissor hash as I write this - Ears ringing, big smile on my tingly face, very nice. I didn't do any training or triming and they were drinking a lot during the last 45 days. Fed gh nutes using lucas formula in 3gal hempy buckets under a 600w hps which seemed to work well but not sure I would do the lucas formula again. The slow starter I almost got rid of turned out to be the biggest and frostiest of the bunch so lesson learned there. 2 of the plants were like little sparse Christmas trees with very minimal fan leaves while the other two were dense and bushy, interested to see if they smoke differently.

Pics are of each plants main cola although they did have nice development on the sides and lower down.
Again a big thanks to Jack & George for the opportunity and free beans, you guys rock!


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 29, 2016)

Idk 40 something days?? Lol


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 1, 2016)

Second day of flushing! I took these pics a little while ago. I put the 6500k bulb back in for flushing per instructions from two different shop guys. I found a 10,000k fluorescent that was a 13 watt cfl that I was going to use for flushing but when i went to go buy it the company had discontinued it the week before so it was recommended that I put the 6500k back in for flushing. Flushing in 1 tsp molasses/qt of filtered tap ph'd between 6.0 and 6.4. If this is wrong please let me know. 

Thanks for any advice, comments or criticisms.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 1, 2016)

This one isn't for flush but a good visual of ph and nutes


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 1, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> This one isn't for flush but a good visual of ph and nutes


So if I'm using coco I assume I would use the soil chart? This is great stuff twistedentities! Thanks for sharing. I saved this to my drive for reference.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 1, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> So if I'm using coco I assume I would use the soil chart? This is great stuff twistedentities! Thanks for sharing. I saved this to my drive for reference.


I've never used cocoa and not knowledgable bit I'd assume since it gets regular liquid feed it'd be more hydro unless nutes are in the coco medium?


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 1, 2016)

Order shipped Friday so it's time to fill the pots and get em ready! Yay!


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 1, 2016)

And I finally got the explosive 10mm on fallout4! Lmao


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 1, 2016)

Seeds from the alien comp buds. Gonna be 100 day plants but I got time lol.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 1, 2016)

@George Seeds i like what you guys are doing im new to the site and missed this round will there be another ?


----------



## Shad3s (Mar 2, 2016)

I can't wait until I am eligable to joining in in one of those comps  I have been a member here for half a decade but just lurked 
Gotta love the Vault for what they do with these free seed competitions!

On another note; I might not have joined in this time but I do have one AxT going, here she is at day 60, sitting there being all beautiful and all. Looks like she still has some time to go..


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 2, 2016)

Shad3s said:


> I can't wait until I am eligable to joining in in one of those comps  I have been a member here for half a decade but just lurked
> Gotta love the Vault for what they do with these free seed competitions!
> 
> On another note; I might not have joined in this time but I do have one AxT going, here she is at day 60, sitting there being all beautiful and all. Looks like she still has some time to go..
> View attachment 3621362


Looks great Shad3s!


----------



## Shad3s (Mar 2, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> Looks great Shad3s!


Thanks alot, UniDragon, that's exactly my thought..
And the smell, oh boy, she has such a fantastic lemon/citrus scent to her, I can't wait until she is done and cured!


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 2, 2016)

I feel the same way too. It is torture to smell this weird coffee/angry kitty spray smell and feel the ultra sticky leaves and know that I have at least a week, maybe two or three, to go before I can even harvest and then I have to dry and then cure...UGH! Tick...Tick...Tick...Tick. This is torture! It's kinda after you put one out and time stops, or at least it seems that way, and you know that you are anticipating something and time just doesn't seem to moving along. It's like being in suspended animation or something.


----------



## DG1959 (Mar 2, 2016)

My AXT turned the deepest purple I have ever had. My heater went out on me and I didn't catch it in time, at least I think this what caused the color. 
Harvested the girl about 3 days ago so I just had to taste test.... I kid you not, tastes like grape, smells like lemon.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 2, 2016)

Shad3s said:


> Thanks alot, UniDragon, that's exactly my thought..
> And the smell, oh boy, she has such a fantastic lemon/citrus scent to her, I can't wait until she is done and cured!


After a few months in jars, mine are tasting really nice. When the jar is first cracked is smells of coffee. Then as the buds are broken up a sweet berry smell. Smoking leaves a berry flavor on the taste buds for a few minutes after. Nice high. I'd say my favorite way to burn the atx would be my glass dug out although it does roll up very nicely and burns amazing in a bone. I made a dozen brownies with about 5 grams of hash I made and they were great! I coulda cut the recipe in half and they still woulda done the job. The hash is nice and smooth with and instant head then rush to body.


----------



## nomoresnow (Mar 2, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> It is torture to smell this weird coffee/angry kitty spray smell


That perfectly sums up how 2 of my plants smell!  
Angry kitty would be a good name for a strain, lol.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Mar 2, 2016)

So this bud gives me a great headband effect. Ringing ears, sweaty forehead, weights on my eyelids. 

Very strong buzz.

Pressed out 7g of rosin so far. Dabbing this wax is awesome. Same high as flowers but much more intense. No ceiling on the high. 

I had 2 phenos. Both poetient bit the 100+ day pheno is very potent. It is more sativa and was the best looking, smelling, and had the best leaf to bud ratio.

3 plants gave me right at half a pound. I knew I diminished yields by running 3 plants in a 6gal dwc tote.


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 2, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> After a few months in jars, mine are tasting really nice. When the jar is first cracked is smells of coffee. Then as the buds are broken up a sweet berry smell. Smoking leaves a berry flavor on the taste buds for a few minutes after. Nice high. I'd say my favorite way to burn the atx would be my glass dug out although it does roll up very nicely and burns amazing in a bone. I made a dozen brownies with about 5 grams of hash I made and they were great! I coulda cut the recipe in half and they still woulda done the job. The hash is nice and smooth with and instant head then rush to body.


I was planning on making hash out of my leaves. Can you give me a good recipe for it? I looked up a bunch of videos and blogs about it and I have a pretty good idea of what to do and how to do it but it would make me feel better if I could get your opinions, thoughts and ideas about it.


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 2, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> So this bud gives me a great headband effect. Ringing ears, sweaty forehead, weights on my eyelids.
> 
> Very strong buzz.
> 
> ...


No ceiling on the high? Really? I don't think I have ever had anything like that before. I've smokes lots of one hitter and two hitter quitter but I can't think of a time when I got a hold of something that is an endless high. WOW! You're making me fiend dude; makes me want to go wake up Ripley right now and scream at her," Would you just hurry up and grow dammit! Everyone else is done and here you are still just taking your sweet good 'ol time growing and I am growing very impatient! HURRY UP AND FINISH WILL YOU?!" lol...


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 2, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> I was planning on making hash out of my leaves. Can you give me a good recipe for it? I looked up a bunch of videos and blogs about it and I have a pretty good idea of what to do and how to do it but it would make me feel better if I could get your opinions, thoughts and ideas about it.


I do it a few ways. When I'm feeling lazy, I do iso. It's simple fast with decent results. I prefer just using a silk screen and dry sift it. Then press it and leave some loose for adding to joints and bowls.


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 3, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> I do it a few ways. When I'm feeling lazy, I do iso. It's simple fast with decent results. I prefer just using a silk screen and dry sift it. Then press it and leave some loose for adding to joints and bowls.


Ok cool, thanks. The sift with a silk screen and then press method is what I saw on youtube over and over again; or at least variations of that method. I'm not sure of,"The ISO" method. I can research it, but for reference can you explain that to me?


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 3, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> Ok cool, thanks. The sift with a silk screen and then press method is what I saw on youtube over and over again; or at least variations of that method. I'm not sure of,"The ISO" method. I can research it, but for reference can you explain that to me?


It's using isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 3, 2016)

You free the trim or herb, chop and put in mason jar. Cover with 91% iso, shake 20-30 sec and strain through a coffe filter or fine strainer. Pour into glass pan and throw a fan on it. Scrape when dry. That's the quick version.
Edit. Keep it in jar less than 40 secs so you don't pull crap out of the product


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 3, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> You free the trim or herb, chop and put in mason jar. Cover with 91% iso, shake 20-30 sec and strain through a coffe filter or fine strainer. Pour into glass pan and throw a fan on it. Scrape when dry. That's the quick version.
> Edit. Keep it in jar less than 40 secs so you don't pull crap out of the product


Awesome! Thanks a lot! You are right, that seems like it would be a whole lot easier and faster than going out and buying a silk screen and then sifting leaves over a silk screen, yada-yada... I will try this when I am ready. Thanks again for the tip! That makes my life a whole lot easier.


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 3, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> You free the trim or herb, chop and put in mason jar. Cover with 91% iso, shake 20-30 sec and strain through a coffe filter or fine strainer. Pour into glass pan and throw a fan on it. Scrape when dry. That's the quick version.
> Edit. Keep it in jar less than 40 secs so you don't pull crap out of the product


Do u purge it?


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 3, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Do u purge it?


I have but tbh, can't tell a difference. Iso evaporates quickly so I figured it unnecessary.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 3, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> Awesome! Thanks a lot! You are right, that seems like it would be a whole lot easier and faster than going out and buying a silk screen and then sifting leaves over a silk screen, yada-yada... I will try this when I am ready. Thanks again for the tip! That makes my life a whole lot easier.


Watch some vids or threads on it to figure out the safest and best way for you. Take my advice with a grain of salt...I don't want anyone getting hurt from my directions.


----------



## George Seeds (Mar 3, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> @George Seeds i like what you guys are doing im new to the site and missed this round will there be another ?


Ahh man, there was another https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-vault-comparative-grow-in-association-with-mephisto-genetics-heisenberg-special-autos.899759/ but it closed last week 

We always have tons of promos going buddy so sign up to our newsletter bottom of website www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk and watch our social pages too


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 3, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> Ahh man, there was another https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-vault-comparative-grow-in-association-with-mephisto-genetics-heisenberg-special-autos.899759/ but it closed last week
> 
> We always have tons of promos going buddy so sign up to our newsletter bottom of website www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk and watch our social pages too


Damn it! Thanks man ill have to catch the next one an will do thanks a bunch


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 3, 2016)

AXT QWISO


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 5, 2016)

This has been going for ages, can I still enter?? Please?? All these competitions seem to have ended already bar one, it's very disappointing and I'd really love a go with some of these seeds


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 5, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> This has been going for ages, can I still enter?? Please?? All these competitions seem to have ended already bar one, it's very disappointing and I'd really love a go with some of these seeds


Missed it buddy


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 6, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Missed it buddy


Yeah I figured, it's becoming a recurring theme.... hohum


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 6, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Yeah I figured, it's becoming a recurring theme.... hohum


Under your "watched threads" include "in it to win it". You won't miss out next time man! I think I was one of the first 3 to put my order in


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 6, 2016)

This one filled up in under a week after the AxT comparative.


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 6, 2016)

Here are some pics that I just took a little while ago. She has been in "flushing mode" for a week now and still does not have any clear or amber trichs yet. I removed the panels all the way around because she has outgrown The Tron in width and some of her buds and leaves are being damaged by the constant rubbing against the lights and panels so I just took them off. (Long sigh of frustration...) this is taking sooooo long for her to finish. I really hope that she is ready to harvest within the week, but I don't know. Any opinions, comments, advice or criticisms (any feedback at all) would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks for looking


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 6, 2016)

Suks it's taking so long. How many days about? I'm finding the second gen of beans to be real slow. im around 60 days and it looks like another 60. All 5 are very sativa Dom. I'm thinking low lighting could be slowing you down. My lighting was different in mine so I can't say for sure.


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 6, 2016)

Not sure how to answer "how long". She sprouted Nov 30(?) and has been flushing for a week now. I am flushing with molasses, filtered tap water and ph'ing to 6.1-6.5. 

I agree that it could be a lighting issue in that my Tron does not have a reflector so I am losing a lot of light from the top bulb.


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 6, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> Suks it's taking so long. How many days about? I'm finding the second gen of beans to be real slow. im around 60 days and it looks like another 60. All 5 are very sativa Dom. I'm thinking low lighting could be slowing you down. My lighting was different in mine so I can't say for sure.


Do you think that I ruined this project by putting the 6500k bulb back in for flushing?


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 6, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> Do you think that I ruined this project by putting the 6500k bulb back in for flushing?


Not sure. I know stability is important, especially with autos. Not sure if a change in spectrum would slow it down. Very well could be though.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 6, 2016)

I'd say go 24 hours till end man! Add some Extra light if possible. A lot of ppl have issues with plants not finishing. Mainly hybrids from what I've seen sat dominance will some time cause you to need to switch your timer to a 13 on 11 off schedule to finally finish up. My Jack dom Agent Orange from a cpl years ago were like that 78 days flower and just showing some milky triches until i switched then within 4-5 days I had enough Amber to chop. Anyway I'd say if they sprouted Nov30 most take 21-28 days to start flower you'd be a little over 60 days flower? Maybe go another week and see what's up then? Can correct the dates I'm just speculating lol.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 6, 2016)

Definitely 24hrs. 
Here's a few poor pics of the second gen.


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 6, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I'd say go 24 hours till end man! Add some Extra light if possible. A lot of ppl have issues with plants not finishing. Mainly hybrids from what I've seen sat dominance will some time cause you to need to switch your timer to a 13 on 11 off schedule to finally finish up. My Jack dom Agent Orange from a cpl years ago were like that 78 days flower and just showing some milky triches until i switched then within 4-5 days I had enough Amber to chop. Anyway I'd say if they sprouted Nov30 most take 21-28 days to start flower you'd be a little over 60 days flower? Maybe go another week and see what's up then? Can correct the dates I'm just speculating lol.


I agree that I should give her another week, just to see if she does finally get some milky trichs. If I can just get her to produce all milky trichs then I will be happy with that, I think...based on what i have read anyway. I think that 1.) I am impatient because I really want to get my next project going like yesterday and 2.) I really abused her toward the beginning by screwing up the ph, not feeding her on time and torching her didn't help, coupled with skipping the last week of veg probably didn't help her out either. So maybe it's just me obsessing about nothing; but I really want to get my other project rolling and can't do both at the same time. If by chance she hasn't made any improvement by next Monday, March 14, I will take your advisement and switch to 24 hour light. Maybe that will help. 

Anyway, hey thanks for looking out for me and offering your advice, that really means a lot to me.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 6, 2016)

Np buddy!


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 6, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Under your "watched threads" include "in it to win it". You won't miss out next time man! I think I was one of the first 3 to put my order in


Oh duh, can't believe that never occurred to me and I just sat here moaning about it... Maybe I smoke too much  Thanks!


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 6, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3624887 Definitely 24hrs.
> Here's a few poor pics of the second gen.
> View attachment 3624888


By second generation, you mean you found seeds in the buds from The Vault seeds and sprouted them? They look great!


twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3624887 Definitely 24hrs.
> Here's a few poor pics of the second gen.
> View attachment 3624888


So, Twisted, would you agree that by putting her back into 24 hour light that she may speed up the "finishing" stage. I have decided to wait for another week to see what happens but after the 14th I have to do something to speed her along or maybe just harvest her at that time and accept failure.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 6, 2016)

Yeah, I had a few beans in some bottom buds. I would give me them as much light as possible the last week. I've never up timed my lighting, but at this point, I don't think it'll cause negatives.


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 6, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> Yeah, I had a few beans in some bottom buds. I would give me them as much light as possible the last week. I've never up timed my lighting, but at this point, I don't think it'll cause negatives.


Ok cool. Two very reliable sources tell me to go to 24 hour light so I am logging off and turning her light on 24 hours until she turns milky and then hopefully get some amber in her. 

Thanks a lot to the both of you; you have really helped me out! Maybe someday I will be able to help you two out as much as you have helped me.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 6, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> Ok cool. Two very reliable sources tell me to go to 24 hour light so I am logging off and turning her light on 24 hours until she turns milky and then hopefully get some amber in her.
> 
> Thanks a lot to the both of you; you have really helped me out! Maybe someday I will be able to help you two out as much as you have helped me.


 I'm not sure how small they make them but I wonder if a 50wt mh or hps could be retrod at the top. Or look in a reefing site for fuge lighting. A fuge in reefing grows macro algae and some require strong lighting in tight spots...while not heating the water.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 6, 2016)

For example, I use these in my refugiums and the growth is amazing. They stay cool and survived a very salty environment lol.
http://www.marinedepot.com/Innovative_Marine_AUQA_Gadget_MagnaFuge_LED_Refugium_Light_Refugium_Sump_Lighting-Innovative_Marine-0I51043-FIRFRL-vi.html
Not too much light to burn them, but just enough to do the job in a small spot
A small mh retro looks like it'd be around 35$ to retro. Not sure how heat would be.


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 7, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> For example, I use these in my refugiums and the growth is amazing. They stay cool and survived a very salty environment lol.
> http://www.marinedepot.com/Innovative_Marine_AUQA_Gadget_MagnaFuge_LED_Refugium_Light_Refugium_Sump_Lighting-Innovative_Marine-0I51043-FIRFRL-vi.html
> Not too much light to burn them, but just enough to do the job in a small spot
> A small mh retro looks like it'd be around 35$ to retro. Not sure how heat would be.


Yeah, I found some 35 watt mh and lps, (Low Pressure Sodium) bulbs that I thought would do the job perfect; the kelvin on those was a lot closer to perfect than a cfl. I was afraid to try them because I don't know if the ballast would be able to handle them. Once this project is over I am debating taking The Tron apart and maybe switching out some parts. But, then again, if this doesn't work out the way I hope it does then I will either sell it or trade it for a 250/400 switchable/dimmable ballast. I find them on CL and Ebay from time to time that are somewhat affordable. There is a Lumatek that I have had my eye on CL for a while now. They claim it is brand new and asking $90.00, as an example.


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 7, 2016)

So, I took the advice of GrowJahsGift and Twistedentities and switched Ripley back to 24 hour light. I also put the 2700k bulb back in too. Oh, , and I found out the my Phresh carbon filter really does work. All this time I thought that maybe I was doing something wrong because of lack of smell/stench. I could go into the tent, open The Tron and cut, trim, bend branches...whatever I wanted to do with Ripley and absolutely no smell whatsoever. Well, I blew a breaker yesterday and of course it's Sunday so a lot of stores are closed which means it took some time to locate and purchase the right breaker. The whole process to about 4 hours. Within that 4 hours, the whole half of the house reeked; I mean like evacuate a small town and call Hazmat reek. I was convinced, until yesterday, that I had done something else wrong because there was no smell. HA! No, I didn't do anything wrong, the filter works great! If all goes as planned, hopefully I will be harvesting within the week...let's hope.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 7, 2016)

I've used the same 600 hps for over 9 yrs. I paid 120$. It gets new bulbs every 6 months and has never let me down. My 400 I paid 150$ in a cool tube. They are cheapo so but do a good job. Nothing wrong with cheap lamps. Next fall, I'll be firing up the gavitas though. I'd like to step things up a few notches lol


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 7, 2016)

That's awesome you got some stinky going on. Lol, my first grow indoors was 9 plants in the attic. Never smelled them till the power went out in a winter storm. House smelled so strong, I just knew the house at the end of my street could smell it! Lmao....all in paranoia. The smell lingered for days. My best friend is a cop in the local pd. He knew I smoked but that was it. I was shtting bricks for days thinking he was gonna pop in lol. He's my best friend and I trust him without bounds but would never want to put him in that spot of his job or friendship. those we're a scary few days lol


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 7, 2016)

Lol my brother showed up yesterday and the first thing out of his mouth was "you need new filters". Time for another purchase lol.


----------



## steff44 (Mar 7, 2016)

My extractor fan from filter broke & awaiting a new 1 being Delivered. I thought there was no smell but my oldest girl said "Sort that out ASAP as stinks ".Non smoker & my Wee bloodhound lol..


----------



## steff44 (Mar 7, 2016)

My 1st Alien was really stinky yet the other has hardly any.Weird anyone any idea(Both grown under the same conditions)..


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 7, 2016)

steff44 said:


> My 1st Alien was really stinky yet the other has hardly any.Weird anyone any idea(Both grown under the same conditions)..


Had the same thing happen to me. One smelled like lemon's and one like dank !!


----------



## steff44 (Mar 7, 2016)

Yeh mines where really lemon smell from week5..The 1 that's hardly any smell too it has buds that are kinda dry compared too the first 1


----------



## Reggie Mack (Mar 8, 2016)

You guys killed it! Wish I'd known about this!!


----------



## hondagrower420 (Mar 8, 2016)

Smoking on a spliff of my axt.

 

Here is 2 grams of rosin and a new piece. This rosin is fire. Straight head killer.


----------



## George Seeds (Mar 8, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> This has been going for ages, can I still enter?? Please?? All these competitions seem to have ended already bar one, it's very disappointing and I'd really love a go with some of these seeds


The Heisnberg has been reopened for a short time - https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-vault-comparative-grow-in-association-with-mephisto-genetics-heisenberg-special-autos.899759/page-8#post-12386238


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 8, 2016)

@Cannacat


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Mar 8, 2016)

Here's a quick snap of my new run, I'm starting 6 Autos and 2 Fems 






On the left are the 2 Fems, a Dinafem Critical+ 2.0 and a Barney's Critical Kush (freebie). For the Autos I was ready to run more AxT as well as the new Heisenberg Special ( Thanks again guys), so I went with 2 of each and for fun 2 Sweet Seeds Black Cream, but I think I damped 1 off so I tossed down a Dinafem OG Kush Auto freebie I had to fill out the 6 
Not my first choice to start Autos in Solo cups, but I need 7-10 days to finish a run before I can go throwing down 6-8 big pots lol. I'm pretty excited to see how they compare, the original AxTs were my first attempt at Autos, so this will be educational


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 8, 2016)

Not that I doubted anyone's advice but Ripley has cloudy and some amber trichs! WOO-HOO!!! We will be turning off her light this evening, after dinner, and let her sit for a couple of days and then_* finally harvest*_! I have to dry in the tent where I keep The Tron so I still won't be able to start my new project yet, and still have to get some more supplies before I can start my new Heisenberg project, but I am happy to report that the AxT project is coming to an end. My wife went through and removed fan leaves and long stemmed leaves yesterday so Ripley would dry out a little faster and when my wife was done her hands looked like a Sharpie had exploded on her fingertips and I can still smell Ripley's leaves on my hands 18 hours later after washing vigorously with different kinds of soap over and over again. I had forgotten that we stopped tying branches and just shoved branches out of the way and they just stuck to other branches. Now that she has been trimmed for the purpose of harvesting she now looks like some kind of super dreadlock plant. I took the panels off of The Tron to air her out and it looks like a monster plant that is going to eat my Tron, like out of a sci-fi movie. None of my previous growing attempts have ever been this successful. On the tops, there is something that looks a lot like little desert flowers which has never happened before. My sincere thanks to everyone who has guided me through this project and of course The Vault for supplying fool proof seeds.


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 8, 2016)

GuyLeDuche said:


> Here's a quick snap of my new run, I'm starting 6 Autos and 2 Fems
> 
> View attachment 3626402
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am interested too. I'll follow along to see what happens as long as you keep me/us updated.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 8, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> Not that I doubted anyone's advice but Ripley has cloudy and some amber trichs! WOO-HOO!!! We will be turning off her light this evening, after dinner, and let her sit for a couple of days and then_* finally harvest*_! I have to dry in the tent where I keep The Tron so I still won't be able to start my new project yet, and still have to get some more supplies before I can start my new Heisenberg project, but I am happy to report that the AxT project is coming to an end. My wife went through and removed fan leaves and long stemmed leaves yesterday so Ripley would dry out a little faster and when my wife was done her hands looked like a Sharpie had exploded on her fingertips and I can still smell Ripley's leaves on my hands 18 hours later after washing vigorously with different kinds of soap over and over again. I had forgotten that we stopped tying branches and just shoved branches out of the way and they just stuck to other branches. Now that she has been trimmed for the purpose of harvesting she now looks like some kind of super dreadlock plant. I took the panels off of The Tron to air her out and it looks like a monster plant that is going to eat my Tron, like out of a sci-fi movie. None of my previous growing attempts have ever been this successful. On the tops, there is something that looks a lot like little desert flowers which has never happened before. My sincere thanks to everyone who has guided me through this project and of course The Vault for supplying fool proof seeds.


Glad to hear it buddy!


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 8, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> The Heisnberg has been reopened for a short time - https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-vault-comparative-grow-in-association-with-mephisto-genetics-heisenberg-special-autos.899759/page-8#post-12386238





twistedentities said:


> @Cannacat


Thanks so much! I've emailed about the Heisenberg specials, I just hope I was in time, cross your fingers for me please cos I'd really love some of my own from seed


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 8, 2016)

GuyLeDuche said:


> Here's a quick snap of my new run, I'm starting 6 Autos and 2 Fems
> 
> View attachment 3626402
> 
> ...


NICE !!!!!!!!


----------



## Reggie Mack (Mar 9, 2016)

thewanderer718 said:


> NICE !!!!!!!!


I concur!


----------



## Reggie Mack (Mar 9, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Thanks so much! I've emailed about the Heisenberg specials, I just hope I was in time, cross your fingers for me please cos I'd really love some of my own from seed


Guess I'll keep my eyes open for the next one!


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 9, 2016)

Reggie Mack said:


> Guess I'll keep my eyes open for the next one!


Have you tried for the Heisenbergs? I ordered mine last night, struggled a bit with the order form on the website but that turned out to be my tablet and it worked fine on the laptop, buzzing


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 9, 2016)

Here are pics that I took of Ripley yesterday after dinner; just before I cranked up the fan to like 400cfm, opened all of the vents in the tent and turned off the lights. I tried to get shots of the weird little desert flowers things that I referenced in a earlier post. Because of the advice "add more light" my wife ripped off one the reflectors from one of our snake cages and installed it in The Tron for added light. A lot of good it does now that the lights are off, but then again, this is probably why we got cloudy/amber trichs like over night. Not so many trichs on the buds as there are trichs on the leaves. My hope is as the plant dries the buds will soak up trichs from the leaves. Tentatively I am planning on leaving her in the dark tent for a few days and then cut her up and hang her to complete the drying process. Does that sound like a plan or do I just let her dry in The Tron or do I cut her up now and hang her? Any opinions or comments would be appreciated. 

Thanks for looking. Almost done!


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 9, 2016)

I usually just chop and hand the branches a few days after removing the fans. I trim around he buds after 48 hrs....sometimes immediately after chop. The lights out thing never did anything to the buds to make me keep that in the ritual. Seems the easiest way
For mold......


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 9, 2016)

I kinda got the idea of turn off the lights and leave the fan on for a few days and then harvest based on your post stating that you went on vacation and did basically the same thing with success, so that's what I decided. I noticed during final inspection, immediately before turning off the lights, that a majority of the trichs were on the leaves as opposed to the buds. Is that normal?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 9, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> I kinda got the idea of turn off the lights and leave the fan on for a few days and then harvest based on your post stating that you went on vacation and did basically the same thing with success, so that's what I decided. I noticed during final inspection, immediately before turning off the lights, that a majority of the trichs were on the leaves as opposed to the buds. Is that normal?


Hmmm I'm not sure I've seen that before...usually the other way around. Would be great for trim runs though!!


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 9, 2016)

I stand corrected: there are in fact a ton of trichs on both the leaves and the buds, it's just that the amber trichs are on the leaves and not the buds. Bumped the fan to close to max, which is 449 cfm to prohibit mold from forming on the buds. I do have a substantial amount of mold on the surface of the soil, but that comes and goes. We're thinking that we may chop her up today and hang'er up.


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Mar 9, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> I do have a substantial amount of mold on the surface of the soil, but that comes and goes.


Sounds like the top of your soil is staying too damp? I would watch that, any spores are the worst enemies IMO. I like to feed 1/2 the water into the runoff tray first, then dump the rest on top. I find the thirstiest roots are at the bottom, but the medium holds too much of the top-down feeding. This does become an issue for strong feeders, or scroggers, because you don't get the little "mini-flushes" you get from % runoff feeding, but I tend to feed light and do a few routine flushes throughout the cycle so it hasn't been a buildup/toxicity situation for me yet. In fact, they seem to love it and suck the tray dry in minutes lol


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 9, 2016)

If your soil is mold on it,I wouldn't do a lights out thing. Mine were in the dark with dry soil. It really wasn't the way I wanted to do it. Just had to work with the time I had. Trust me, there's nothing worse than ruins no a good grow at the end due to mold, mildew or bud rot.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 9, 2016)

As for trics on the fans...very nice. These autos seem to do that. My fans and other leaves have tons of trics. They make great hash. My pe keeper does the same. Just make sure there's good airflow while drying.


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 9, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> I usually just chop and hand the branches a few days after removing the fans. I trim around he buds after 48 hrs....sometimes immediately after chop. The lights out thing never did anything to the buds to make me keep that in the ritual. Seems the easiest way
> For mold......


Hows your looking


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 9, 2016)

Getting there. I'm starting to get some change to orange on the hairs. They are definitely gonna go over 100 days. Once my heisenburgs and other beans arrive, I might put them outstanding de to finish. Not really wanting to clog up the other tent.


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 9, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> Getting there. I'm starting to get some change to orange on the hairs. They are definitely gonna go over 100 days. Once my heisenburgs and other beans arrive, I might put them outstanding de to finish. Not really wanting to clog up the other tent.


Yea feel like mine are 100 day too ill post a pic tonight


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## twistedentities (Mar 9, 2016)

The taller one in the back is gonna go well over 100 I'm thinking.


----------



## nomoresnow (Mar 10, 2016)

Quick after harvest update:
Dried for 10 days and then trimmed, largest plant was 3.5oz of bud and others were pretty close to that. Couple pics below, one of the smaller plants pre trim and the main cola trimmed also a pic of the largest plant all trimmed out. The angry kitty smell is strong with 2 of the plants while opening the jars of the other 2 is a sharp and frosty lemon blast that is really nice plus it's the first lemony weed I've ever smelled. Can not wait till they cure for a while.

Thanks again Jack, George and Mephisto, hope everyone has enjoyed this as much as I have.


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 10, 2016)

GuyLeDuche said:


> Sounds like the top of your soil is staying too damp? I would watch that, any spores are the worst enemies IMO. I like to feed 1/2 the water into the runoff tray first, then dump the rest on top. I find the thirstiest roots are at the bottom, but the medium holds too much of the top-down feeding. This does become an issue for strong feeders, or scroggers, because you don't get the little "mini-flushes" you get from % runoff feeding, but I tend to feed light and do a few routine flushes throughout the cycle so it hasn't been a buildup/toxicity situation for me yet. In fact, they seem to love it and suck the tray dry in minutes lol


The nutrient schedule requires something called Multitotal. It is basically a pond enzyme that breaks down the junk in the soil and feeds it to the plant. Because I was in flushing mode, I didn't want to feed that to her during flushing (which would defeat the purpose of flushing) so I just left it alone. Throughout this grow, mold has appeared on the surface of the soil and I raked it with a plastic fork and then fed Multitotal and it went away within a couple of days and Ripley seemed to perk up a little bit after that. But, yep, I agree mold spores if not dealt with swiftly and aggressively will not only ruin your grow but could potentially turn into black mold that I understand can be fatal.


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 10, 2016)

TA-DAAAH! Here is Ripley in drying mode. It took me and my wife 8 hours, with breaks, to harvest, trim, soak the stems in honey and hang. It's probably not the best haul for one plant, but I made a ton of mistakes along the way, and torching her probably didn't help, but not bad for a first run with my Tron not really knowing what I was doing and having to rely on advice from other people. Oh, forgot to take pics of the leaves: one large freezer bag and one medium ziploc bag full of leaves so I will experiment with hash making as well. So, I consider this my benchmark grow and will try to improve with future grows. The buds seem smallish in comparison to everyone else's results, which I expected based on research that I did on the Tron before using it, but then again, I am not in this for profit, just personal hobby, so no complaints.

I have the fan on max, 449 cfm, with a second fan running in the tent so she can dry out. I plan on taking out the soil today and flushing it with water. I have read that you can reuse coco, so I am planning on using this coco for my next grow and just adding some more as needed. 

Another _*huge thanks*_ to The Vault and everyone who navigated me along the way. *You are true champions*!


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 10, 2016)

@twistedidentities after you are done growing in your Tron, do you clean your light bulbs or do you just leave the sticky stuff on them to burn off over time? I am planning on doing a major cleaning over the weekend to prep for my next project and wanted to know if, or how, I should clean the pll/biax lights.


----------



## nomoresnow (Mar 10, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> @twistedidentities after you are done growing in your Tron, do you clean your light bulbs or do you just leave the sticky stuff on them to burn off over time? I am planning on doing a major cleaning over the weekend to prep for my next project and wanted to know if, or how, I should clean the pll/biax lights.


If your plants were brushing against your bulbs in the tron, which I imgine they were then you should wipe them down with some alcohol to get all the rez off them. You need all the light you can get in there.


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 11, 2016)

nomoresnow said:


> If your plants were brushing against your bulbs in the tron, which I imgine they were then you should wipe them down with some alcohol to get all the rez off them. You need all the light you can get in there.


Thanks nomoresnow. Would I be damaging the coating on the bulbs by doing this or does it matter?


----------



## nomoresnow (Mar 11, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> Thanks nomoresnow. Would I be damaging the coating on the bulbs by doing this or does it matter?


The bulbs will be fine just make sure they are cool before you wipe em down.


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 11, 2016)

nomoresnow said:


> The bulbs will be fine just make sure they are cool before you wipe em down.


Great! Thanks!


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 14, 2016)

PRELIMINARY SMOKE REPORT: Well, I actually have three reports. The first of three is: my wife and I smoke some of the bud and leaf material left over from the harvest and jarring procedure. Within 30 minutes of smoking I am watching T.V. and talking to my wife at the same time and looked over and she was sound asleep; thank you, thank you and thank you.


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 14, 2016)

Second smoke report: For some reason, after finishing my bowl, the question came to mind: "What would I tell Jack if he called to follow up on the results of my grow?" and then I laughed hysterically because, first of all Jack probably would not hunt me down just to follow up with me and second this movie scene came to mind:





.


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 14, 2016)

Third smoke report: great taste and long lasting effects. Most of the time, I need another hit or two within 45 minutes of finishing my initial bowl. I didn't hit my bowl again for 3 hours, because I didn't need to and I think hondagrower may be right: the high does not appear to have a "ceiling" meaning the more you smoke the more intense the high. This is a rare find and I can't think of anything else that would compare to it. Had I used better equipment, I would say that I could at least place in any competition worldwide and at least place 3rd overall against any other participant. Pretty unreal stuff.


----------



## karambit (Mar 14, 2016)

Even though Im very new here I saw this thread and started reading threw it lol..allot of pages!
Pictures were amazing guys! Those are some amazing looking auto genetics for sure...
Great job to everyone who grew them out


----------



## steff44 (Mar 14, 2016)

1 Downside to them AXL'S ..Munchies constantly lol..Lingering effect was a surprise.Excellent Strain which is pretty fool proof.10out of 10 for me!!!.Thanks again to Jack,George& The Vault(Rollitup)..I wil
Catch up with you guys on the new comparative grow(Won't start mine till 1st week in May as off on Holidays in few weeks& will be taking tent down & kit put away from any prying eyes. Kids 18 & her mates will be in & out the house.I've managed to keep it stealthy from the world for 1year& will continue to do so.I believe in Rule Number1 ..Tell NO Cunt lol)...


----------



## nomoresnow (Mar 14, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> Second smoke report: For some reason, after finishing my bowl, the question came to mind: "What would I tell Jack if he called to follow up on the results of my grow?" and then I laughed hysterically because, first of all Jack probably would not hunt me down just to follow up with me and second this movie scene came to mind:


Love that movie!
I have only smoked some scissor hash from trimming it up (which was nice) but as soon as it cures a bit I am ready!


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 15, 2016)

nomoresnow said:


> Love that movie!
> I have only smoked some scissor hash from trimming it up (which was nice) but as soon as it cures a bit I am ready!
> 
> View attachment 3631944


Where did you get your Vans, the Smithsonian Institute? LOL! I haven't seen Vans in decades! That's a scream! Thanks for sharing. I really needed a good laugh to start my day.


----------



## nomoresnow (Mar 15, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> Where did you get your Vans, the Smithsonian Institute? LOL! I haven't seen Vans in decades! That's a scream! Thanks for sharing. I really needed a good laugh to start my day.


I ran out and got a pair right after Fast Times came out and I've been wearing them ever since.


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Mar 15, 2016)

Here's a quick snap of my 2nd round of AxTs that I'm running alongside the Heisenbergs, I can't believe it's only been 14 days since I dropped them in water to start germ


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 15, 2016)

nomoresnow said:


> I ran out and got a pair right after Fast Times came out and I've been wearing them ever since.


You've had those since the mid '80's? Wow, they are in immaculate condition! Could be collector's items by now.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 15, 2016)

A bike shop near me has a wall of old vans and vision shoes. I preferred the Visions. Kickin in the old vsw's...nothing like suede shoes lmao


----------



## Lisa martinez (Mar 16, 2016)

GuyLeDuche said:


> Here's a quick snap of my 2nd round of AxTs that I'm running alongside the Heisenbergs, I can't believe it's only been 14 days since I dropped them in water to start germ
> 
> View attachment 3632290 View attachment 3632291


Love it ! i have 3 seeds left from my first grow, i am going to run 2 of them next to the Heisenberg specials outside.


----------



## green217 (Mar 16, 2016)

nomoresnow said:


> Quick after harvest update:
> Dried for 10 days and then trimmed, largest plant was 3.5oz of bud and others were pretty close to that. Couple pics below, one of the smaller plants pre trim and the main cola trimmed also a pic of the largest plant all trimmed out. The angry kitty smell is strong with 2 of the plants while opening the jars of the other 2 is a sharp and frosty lemon blast that is really nice plus it's the first lemony weed I've ever smelled. Can not wait till they cure for a while.
> 
> Thanks again Jack, George and Mephisto, hope everyone has enjoyed this as much as I have.
> ...


How long from sprout?


----------



## mmjmon (Mar 16, 2016)

A month already. It just started fading, so I fed her. Not much to see yet though...


----------



## nomoresnow (Mar 16, 2016)

green217 said:


> How long from sprout?


91 days.


----------



## 808newb (Mar 17, 2016)

mmjmon said:


> View attachment 3633901 View attachment 3633902 A month already. It just started fading, so I fed her. Not much to see yet though...


How well do those Wally bags hold up? Do they soak up posture like the aero bags do?


----------



## green217 (Mar 17, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> Where did you get your Vans, the Smithsonian Institute? LOL! I haven't seen Vans in decades! That's a scream! Thanks for sharing. I really needed a good laugh to start my day.


You serious? They sell them things in every shoe store around here.Im due 4 another pair myself. I'm Still rocking the Vans too


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 17, 2016)

66 days idk if its a 75 day pheno or 100 how do i tell??


----------



## mmjmon (Mar 17, 2016)

808newb said:


> How well do those Wally bags hold up? Do they soak up posture like the aero bags do?



They've done well on eggplant and tomatoes, so I figured I'll try them and see how the do. The Wally bags actually just changed to cheap thin bags that rip before you get them home. The older ones were stronger. But Target just changed to stronger bags, so I'm trying those now. I haven't had to poke holes in them for drainage yet. They haven't blown over in the wind yet either. I figure if they work, I'll keep using them. Fifty cents to a dollar for these grow bags... I only use my bags once because of all the growth (moss, white stuff etc.) that ends up all over them by the end of flower. 

If these don't work out, I'll probably switch to square pots. I've been noticing the veggies I have in square pots haven't been getting root bound.


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 18, 2016)

green217 said:


> You serious? They sell them things in every shoe store around here.Im due 4 another pair myself. I'm Still rocking the Vans too


Didn't realize they still made them. I thought that they were extinct a really long time ago


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 18, 2016)

Some atx after a few months jarred. Really awesome in the bong. Full of berry and coffe flavors and instant body and face tingle to numbness. Waves crash over the head for the first few minutes then total chillness....very easy to smoke and get lost in thought. But if ya get up its....a little whistling while I clean then the crave to chill and flip on some fallout 4. Over the next hour there's brief waves of a little raciness but no paranoia feelings. Great smoke!
Edit. As others have said, there seems to be no ceiling on the atx. One or two rips from the bong is all that's needed. Anything after that just gets ya higher and higher till those cry balls won't stay open and yer out for a nap lol


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 18, 2016)

Looks like yours are close Traxx. Hard work to tell but it looks like there's some amber in some trics.


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 18, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> Looks like yours are close Traxx. Hard work to tell but it looks like there's some amber in some trics.


omgosh i wish i could get a better picture lol i was gonna start the flush day 70 but now idk lol im on day 66? 67


----------



## nomoresnow (Mar 18, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> As others have said, there seems to be no ceiling on the atx. One or two rips from the bong is all that's needed. Anything after that just gets ya higher and higher till those cry balls won't stay open and yer out for a nap lol


After only 10 days in the jar I tried about 5 bong rips the other night and got knocked the fuck out. 
I'll go a little easier next time once it cures some more.


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 19, 2016)

So, attached are the pics that I took yesterday to illustrate my yield of my Alien X Triangle that I called Ripley. Somehow, I managed to lose one of the pics of my harvest; there should have been four pics of pot on a plate and I can only find three. The one that is missing is equivalent to the fuller pile of pot on a plate so that should give you some idea of what my harvest was. Sorry, I don't have a scale so I really don't know how much we have other than four jars. So this project has come to an end and I more than likely will not be posting on this thread anymore, but I will be monitoring and will respond if I am addressed. 

Another great big "Thank you very much" to not only The Vault for making this happen but a great big "Thank you" to all who assisted me and offered great advice along the way to make this possible. I truly appreciate your time and advice. 

I will be prepping for my Heisenberg project today and hopefully I will get that going within the next couple of days. If you don't catch me there I will catch up with YOU on the dark side of Oz! 

Best regards,
UniDragon (and I'm out).


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 19, 2016)

@Ironnoob


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 19, 2016)

Great grow Uni! Watching your tron grow was fun. What are you, if anything, gonna do differently this time? Maybe start the seed closer to the side and train it to grow around the rim with zip ties or something. Keeping it as "flat" as possible. It might increase the yield.


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 20, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> Great grow Uni! Watching your tron grow was fun. What are you, if anything, gonna do differently this time? Maybe start the seed closer to the side and train it to grow around the rim with zip ties or something. Keeping it as "flat" as possible. It might increase the yield.


My objectives for my next grow are as follows:
1.) Don't kill it prematurely
2.) Don't torch it
3.) Don't cut on it, just tie it or wrap the branches around the plant but by all means do not cut on the Heisenberg
4.) Use the proper lights at the appropriate time.
5.) Use all Dutch Pro products with no substitutions
6.) Get my wife more involved in the grow so she knows what she is talking about when she criticizes me about what I am doing.

Thanks for the good vibes Twistedidentities; that really makes me feel better about my inaugural grow in my Tron.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 20, 2016)

Can't wait to see a hiesentron lol! I think it would benefit offsetting the see so you can train the top to grow around the rim of the container. All branches will grow up and the top will be just above the rim. It was a while ago that I used my tron but I remember being impressed when I did that. Maybe even a small makeshift cage to train the branches to keep the middle open


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm far from an artist, lmao. Hope this makes sense or we can build off it lol


----------



## mmjmon (Mar 20, 2016)

UniDragon said:


> My objectives for my next grow are as follows:
> 1.) Don't kill it prematurely
> 2.) Don't torch it
> 3.) Don't cut on it, just tie it or wrap the branches around the plant but by all means do not cut on the Heisenberg
> ...


It would be fun for each of you to grow one in a grow off of sorts. Then you still get to play. I almost always have a plant I mess with...


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 20, 2016)

Mine is somewhere in the attic. I replaced the ballasts with ice caps and the bulbs with t5's. It grew great smoke. Unfortunately at that time seed banks were unknown to me as was the Internet lmao. The ones I grew were from good nug but unknown. it might take a bit but I'll see if I can get someone up there to grab it. I can't get up there anymore.


----------



## mmjmon (Mar 20, 2016)

Moving along... A Heisenberg just popped today.


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 21, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> Can't wait to see a hiesentron lol! I think it would benefit offsetting the see so you can train the top to grow around the rim of the container. All branches will grow up and the top will be just above the rim. It was a while ago that I used my tron but I remember being impressed when I did that. Maybe even a small makeshift cage to train the branches to keep the middle open


Yeah, I think Don Geno recommended the same thing with my Alien grow. I bounced that off of my wife and she agrees that by training it to grow around the rim of the pot that it would probably would really help yield so I am considering it. And like I mentioned, this has been recommended before.


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 21, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> I'm far from an artist, lmao. Hope this makes sense or we can build off it lolView attachment 3636573


Makes perfect sense to me. I may try it, I don't know yet.


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 21, 2016)

Finally got The Tron cleaned, the tent cleaned, the air filter cleaned and hung back up, my soil mixed (I took the old coco that I used in my previous project and added some vermiculite and perlite to it and then topped it off with fresh coco, added 1gal. of Pur filtered water which had 1ml of Take Root, 1ml Multitotal and ph'd it to 5.4 and added that to the soil and let it set overnight) and got everything rolling yesterday. I should be up and running within the week easily. I have never reused coco before, in fact this is only the second time I have used it at all, but from what I understand every time you reuse coco it gets better and better. So, if you can manage to use the same stuff like 5 or 6 times in a row by the time you get done with the sixth grow, your soil will be like magic. I hope this is the case and anticipating a fantastic project ahead!


----------



## steff44 (Mar 21, 2016)

My last Axl.33 days in..


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 21, 2016)

looking nice!


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## mmjmon (Mar 24, 2016)

AxT behind the Heisenberg Special.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 26, 2016)

Gonna spend a few days in the poconos then chopping down on Monday. The yield on the second gen atx isn't going to be a big as the first but they smell so much stronger. I don't use carbon because of the way my exhaust is. I walked outside the other day and smelled it strong and I was a good bit away from my shed. Can't wait to compare. Have a great weekend all and happy Easter!!! 
Edit: redirecting to Lancaster. Gonna do Easter, Amish style lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 26, 2016)

Day 75 first flush done next flush soon taken her down day 85 idk yet !


----------



## green217 (Mar 26, 2016)

Got the both comparison grows going at the same time, unfortunately lost track of what while they were still in paper towels. How strong of feeders are these? I will probably use GH duo and some pk booster if it wont burn them. I am just planning on treating them like photoperiod plants i usually grow. Start off slow with the nutes at first and pump in some booster when they start filling in.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 28, 2016)

The aliens are getting the last day of sun and getting chopped in the morning.


----------



## green217 (Mar 28, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3643752 View attachment 3643749 View attachment 3643750 View attachment 3643751 The aliens are getting the last day of sun and getting chopped in the morning.


looks nice! when did they pop?


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 28, 2016)

green217 said:


> looks nice! when did they pop?
> Tbh, i don't remember. I'm pretty sure they went around 90 days. These are second gen beans. The originals went around 90 if I remember right. There were a few beans in the bottom buds so I grew them out to compare. There's two more not pictured. One is taller and very sativa Dom.


----------



## green217 (Mar 28, 2016)

They look great! hope mine turn out close to that. I plan on letting them grow outside.


----------



## mwine87 (Mar 28, 2016)

Just got my Heisenberg Specials!!! Thanks @George Seeds and Jack at the Vault. For my shirt, too! Can't wait to start them!!


----------



## mmjmon (Mar 29, 2016)

Flowering begins...


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 29, 2016)

mmjmon said:


> View attachment 3644269 View attachment 3644270 View attachment 3644271
> Flowering begins...


Looks great! I think you will have some great stuff when you are done.


----------



## steff44 (Mar 31, 2016)

My last Axl ...Lost track of days


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 31, 2016)

Looking good! 
I've got mine hanging. I'll update with pics and stuff when I trim them. Trying something different this time.


----------



## steff44 (Mar 31, 2016)

I hope there ready in 27 days(Cant see it being ready)as go on Holiday & will have to take tent down..


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 1, 2016)

Mine coming up on 81 days pulling on 90 or 85


----------



## steff44 (Apr 1, 2016)

I ran my others 90days.


----------



## yeatster (Apr 1, 2016)

I take it I am way too late to get in on this?


----------



## George Seeds (Apr 1, 2016)

yeatster said:


> I take it I am way too late to get in on this?


yeah this one is over buddy but we have this promo open just now - http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/win-an-exclusive-vault-t-shirt-and-some-truly-awesome-genetics


----------



## yeatster (Apr 1, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> yeah this one is over buddy but we have this promo open just now - http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/win-an-exclusive-vault-t-shirt-and-some-truly-awesome-genetics


Thanks GeorgeSeeds.
I am already subscribed. I am waiting for the 12th, for you to notify me that I am a winner.


----------



## Sparadical (May 8, 2020)

hey guys i was part of the original alien x triangle autos freebie giveaway. anyway long story short i had to shut down for a few years but now i am back and i have 2 seedlings potted up. ill still update on how it goes hope some of you are still around!


----------



## George Seeds (May 8, 2020)

Sparadical said:


> hey guys i was part of the original alien x triangle autos freebie giveaway. anyway long story short i had to shut down for a few years but now i am back and i have 2 seedlings potted up. ill still update on how it goes hope some of you are still around!


cool, yep post away


----------

